# GIRLS DAII



## Kicknit22

So, what is the latest?  Anyone in the know that can share any developments on this topic? Just curious.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicknit22 said:


> So, what is the latest?  Anyone in the know that can share any developments on this topic? Just curious.


From what I heard from various sources it's not going to happen.


----------



## mahrez




----------



## chargerfan

Not happening. I'd like to hear from parents who were promised a fake league. Anyone asking for their deposit back?


----------



## NoGoalItAll

chargerfan said:


> Not happening. I'd like to hear from parents who were promised a fake league. Anyone asking for their deposit back?


I am one of those parents!!  My DD is on the B team at a DA club, and instead of calling it the Reserve team, the club told me it was going to be the DA II team.  Most of the other clubs in our league were also adding the moniker DA II to their B teams.  It was sold as the DA II league.  As we all know, that's not happening.  Now my kid has to play against the lame Reserve teams in the Reserve league.  The DA II would have been so much better.  I'm distraught.  I feel so taken!  Do you think they would really give me my deposit back?


----------



## Kicknit22

NoGoalItAll said:


> I am one of those parents!!  My DD is on the B team at a DA club, and instead of calling it the Reserve team, the club told me it was going to be the DA II team.  Most of the other clubs in our league were also adding the moniker DA II to their B teams.  It was sold as the DA II league.  As we all know, that's not happening.  Now my kid has to play against the lame Reserve teams in the Reserve league.  The DA II would have been so much better.  I'm distraught.  I feel so taken!  Do you think they would really give me my deposit back?


You say they will be playing against reserve teams in a reserve league?  What league?


----------



## chargerfan

Kicknit22 said:


> You say they will be playing against reserve teams in a reserve league?  What league?


No matter the moniker, it's a league full of b teams.


----------



## Striker17

chargerfan said:


> No matter the moniker, it's a league full of b teams.


Just like ECNL


----------



## chargerfan

Striker17 said:


> Just like ECNL


Honestly I think the majority of the da b teams and ecnl teams would be better served playing in scdsl/csl/crl. I am not so sure many would even qualify for crl.


----------



## bababooey

I may be wrong here, but I think the DA clubs have changed the names of the DA teams to the following:
A team - Academy Team
B Team - Academy Reserve

Sounds like DA II (or DA 2) has been nuked.


----------



## Kicknit22

chargerfan said:


> No matter the moniker, it's a league full of b teams.


I get that.  But, against who? Playing where?  Sanctioned by?  I would imagine ECNL would still be a better option.  Why would anyone stick around a club for something that was thrown against the wall hopping it would stick?


----------



## bababooey

Kicknit22 said:


> You say they will be playing against reserve teams in a reserve league?  What league?


I think an educated guess would be SCDSL. That is where all of these GDA clubs already have other teams playing (besides LA Premier and LAGSD).


----------



## chargerfan

bababooey said:


> I may be wrong here, but I think the DA clubs have changed the names of the DA teams to the following:
> A team - Academy Team
> B Team - Academy Reserve
> 
> Sounds like DA II (or DA 2) has been nuked.


Call it DAII, call it "Reserve", it is still a ploy to keep b team parents happy. I made the same comment about slammers calling their egsl team, "ecnl reserve".


----------



## chargerfan

Kicknit22 said:


> I get that.  But, against who? Playing where?  Sanctioned by?  I would imagine ECNL would still be a better option.  Why would anyone stick around a club for something that was thrown against the wall hopping it would stick?


I don't think the DA clubs have been answering those questions, because there are no answers yet. It sounds like a mess to me. I agree, I would not stick around.


----------



## gkrent

chargerfan said:


> Call it DAII, call it "Reserve", it is still a ploy to keep b team parents happy. I made the same comment about slammers calling their egsl team, "ecnl reserve".


Slammers had EGSL teams *and* Reserve teams this season.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

For those who attended DA tryouts for the youngers and were offered a spot, did they tell you which team your daughter made? Did you have to put down a deposit and what does the refund clause say? And when do you start training? And do you know who's on the roster for next season?


----------



## Kicknit22

bababooey said:


> I think an educated guess would be SCDSL. That is where all of these GDA clubs already have other teams playing (besides LA Premier and LAGSD).


Albion, LAGSD & LAPFC are CSL.  If this is the case, and I agree the educated guess is that it is, then that's fine.  IMO, that's how it should be.  Then we are only talking about a meaningless team label. I just think people deserve honest answers from the clubs pushing it.  Then if there are girls that don't make DA that wish to move on to another club in the hopes of making their DA team,  can do so.  Like I said, for 02 and older, I think ECNL might still be better than DAII.


----------



## Porkchop

Development Players (DPs) 

Development Players are players within your club structure that are not quite ready to be rostered as full-time players on the Academy team. DPs must come from within your club
DPs can play in a maximum of six (6) Academy games
For more information about Development Players, please visit our Developmental Player Guide


----------



## chargerfan

Porkchop said:


> Development Players (DPs)
> 
> Development Players are players within your club structure that are not quite ready to be rostered as full-time players on the Academy team. DPs must come from within your club
> DPs can play in a maximum of six (6) Academy games
> For more information about Development Players, please visit our Developmental Player Guide


With 18+ girls on the DA team, I really don't think a DP from their B team is really going to see play time.


----------



## The Driver

This is pure comedy. It's the same girls lol its the same coaches lol

Gtfoh stress will kill you...  Stay sucka free

Still on soccer holiday


----------



## Striker17

The Driver said:


> This is pure comedy. It's the same girls lol its the same coaches lol
> 
> Gtfoh stress will kill you...  Stay sucka free
> 
> Still on soccer holiday


We are too! It's been amazing to just unplug


----------



## Striker17

Kicknit22 said:


> You say they will be playing against reserve teams in a reserve league?  What league?


Not my place to say content but emails again were sent out at three major clubs Monday about the league etc. maybe someone can share their email but really unless you are a DA2 parent I don't understand the fascination?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Kicknit22 said:


> I get that.  But, against who? Playing where?  Sanctioned by?  I would imagine ECNL would still be a better option.  Why would anyone stick around a club for something that was thrown against the wall hopping it would stick?


Quick question,  how does this affect you and/or your DD?  

I have yet to see anyone come on this forum and complain that they were sold a bill of goods they didn't get.  DAII as a League was a Hail Mary that didn't connect.   Our Club was upfront in their Parent Meetings about where the League stood in terms of forming and what it would mean if it did come to fruition and if it did not.  @bababooey  what has your experience been?

ECNL will remain a Top Tier League 

SCDSL Flt 1 will most likely be where the 2nd Teams (Reserve, EGSL, DA II, Academy II or whatever you want to call it) will play.


----------



## The Driver

Kicker4Life said:


> Quick question,  how does this affect you and/or your DD?
> 
> I have yet to see anyone come on this forum and complain that they were sold a bill of goods they didn't get.  DAII as a League was a Hail Mary that didn't connect.   Our Club was upfront in their Parent Meetings about where the League stood in terms of forming and what it would mean if it did come to fruition and if it did not.  @bababooey  what has your experience been?
> 
> ECNL will remain a Top Tier League
> 
> SCDSL Flt 1 will most likely be where the 2nd Teams (Reserve, EGSL, DA II, Academy II or whatever you want to call it) will play.


This might be your best post ever, forever ever


----------



## Soccer123

Striker17 said:


> Just like ECNL


I think it is time for some dd's to seriously look at 03 Strikers ecnl and 03 Arsenal ecnl for next season if they want to play on a top ecnl team with top quality players/coaches. These may be the only 2 ecnl teams with "0" B Team players.  All of the remaining ecnl teams will be the old egsl teams/coaches.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Soccer123 said:


> I think it is time for some dd's to seriously look at 03 Strikers ecnl and 03 Arsenal ecnl for next season if they want to play on a top ecnl team with top quality players/coaches. These may be the only 2 ecnl teams with "0" B Team players.  All of the remaining ecnl teams will be the old egsl teams/coaches.


If I had to choose between the 2, I would choose Arsenal Randy Brown for my child all the way. She will get the best of both worlds by playing at the ECNL level, and getting extra exposure during State Cup President Division, you know how ODP coaches always come out to recruit B level players.


----------



## Striker17

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If I had to choose between the 2, I would choose Arsenal Randy Brown for my child all the way. She will get the best of both worlds by playing at the ECNL level, and getting extra exposure during State Cup President Division, you know how ODP coaches always come out to recruit B level players.


I agree! Along the same lines everyone should really explore Anaheim so that your player can play down and gain that confidence and domination on the field. I think it's really an under utilized route to play down using falsified docs


----------



## Sons of Pitches

Striker17 said:


> I agree! Along the same lines everyone should really explore Anaheim so that your player can play down and gain that confidence and domination on the field. I think it's really an under utilized route to play down using falsified docs


They are called Alternative Facts.


----------



## Striker17

Sons of Pitches said:


> They are called Alternative Facts.


I am not judging anyone at all. I identify as a 22 year old bodybuilder despite my outside appearance


----------



## bababooey

Kicker4Life said:


> Quick question,  how does this affect you and/or your DD?
> 
> I have yet to see anyone come on this forum and complain that they were sold a bill of goods they didn't get.  DAII as a League was a Hail Mary that didn't connect.   Our Club was upfront in their Parent Meetings about where the League stood in terms of forming and what it would mean if it did come to fruition and if it did not.  @bababooey  what has your experience been?
> 
> ECNL will remain a Top Tier League
> 
> SCDSL Flt 1 will most likely be where the 2nd Teams (Reserve, EGSL, DA II, Academy II or whatever you want to call it) will play.


Since you asked and I like you, here is what I can offer.

Through this entire "journey" I never took all of the DA information too seriously. I went into this whole GDA transformation with an open mind. It's brand new, so my thought was there would likely be some information that was "pie in the sky" and some information that would be dead on accurate.

My comments only apply to Pats DA because we did not attend any other DA tryouts. NP was very open and honest (IMHO) at the tryout sessions we attended. I shared a lot of the information I learned from these tryouts in the 03 thread. Most people seem to be hung up on the DA II League. It sounded plausible when they told us about it, but I NEVER said to myself, I am quitting this club if the league doesn't come to pass. They told us about the coaching staff for the 03 DA teams and that has remained 100% accurate. They told us about the plan for the full academy team versus the academy reserve team and that has been 100% accurate to this point. I would say that all but the DA II League that was shared during tryouts has been accurate, but I don't blame NP or Pats for this change. They shot high and didn't hit their target. Not a problem in my mind.

There were three overriding concerns/desires/wants that I had going into this coming season:
1. Have my dd train/play for a top level coach. That box has been checked.
2. Have my dd play with a team where she liked her teammates and will still be challenged. That box has been checked.
3. Have my dd play for a club where she would have an opportunity to play on the "A" team if her play was deserving of that. Time will tell on this one, but I am very optimistic.

My dd will enter HS this September. I have told her repeatedly that education will come first, second, third and so on. If she is able to balance school and soccer great, but if the grades slip, soccer goes away. When she was younger it was fun to try and get her on the top team in So Cal. Now that she is older, I really don't concern myself with the team. I guess I have matured as a soccer parent.


----------



## Kicker4Life

bababooey said:


> Since you asked and I like you, here is what I can offer.
> 
> Through this entire "journey" I never took all of the DA information too seriously. I went into this whole GDA transformation with an open mind. It's brand new, so my thought was there would likely be some information that was "pie in the sky" and some information that would be dead on accurate.
> 
> My comments only apply to Pats DA because we did not attend any other DA tryouts. NP was very open and honest (IMHO) at the tryout sessions we attended. I shared a lot of the information I learned from these tryouts in the 03 thread. Most people seem to be hung up on the DA II League. It sounded plausible when they told us about it, but I NEVER said to myself, I am quitting this club if the league doesn't come to pass. They told us about the coaching staff for the 03 DA teams and that has remained 100% accurate. They told us about the plan for the full academy team versus the academy reserve team and that has been 100% accurate to this point. I would say that all but the DA II League that was shared during tryouts has been accurate, but I don't blame NP or Pats for this change. They shot high and didn't hit their target. Not a problem in my mind.
> 
> There were three overriding concerns/desires/wants that I had going into this coming season:
> 1. Have my dd train/play for a top level coach. That box has been checked.
> 2. Have my dd play with a team where she liked her teammates and will still be challenged. That box has been checked.
> 3. Have my dd play for a club where she would have an opportunity to play on the "A" team if her play was deserving of that. Time will tell on this one, but I am very optimistic.
> 
> My dd will enter HS this September. I have told her repeatedly that education will come first, second, third and so on. If she is able to balance school and soccer great, but if the grades slip, soccer goes away. When she was younger it was fun to try and get her on the top team in So Cal. Now that she is older, I really don't concern myself with the team. I guess I have matured as a soccer parent.


Thank you Booey, I knew you had first hand experience and would give us your honest point of view.   Good luck to you and your DD!!!

I'd love to hear from anyone else with first hand experience of this process.....


----------



## SoccerLife75

I'm curious to know how many DD's and parents are accepting the DA path. I've heard of a few that say the commitment might be to much when school is more important.  With 22 on the Roster in most DA's I don't see why they would need anyone to be a DP from any Reserve or B-team.  Only time will tell how good the DA teams will really be.  I think some will be good other not so much.   I still don't see enough girls to fill all DA teams with Quality Players.  The only one that might get quality Players is LAG since its free.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerLife75 said:


> I'm curious to know how many DD's and parents are accepting the DA path. I've heard of a few that say the commitment might be to much when school is more important.  With 22 on the Roster in most DA's I don't see why they would need anyone to be a DP from any Reserve or B-team.  Only time will tell how good the DA teams will really be.  I think some will be good other not so much.   I still don't see enough girls to fill all DA teams with Quality Players.  The only one that might get quality Players is LAG since its free.


My DD is going DA as an '04.  She already trains 4 days a week and is managing her schoolwork like a champion. Her only reserve was not being able to play Middle School sports again as a 7th grader.  Her team is rostering 16 players not the max of 22 which was a relief to us and our friends DD who is on the 2nd team and will be a DP. 

Sorry, but I think you are way off in your assessment that LAG will be the only one getting quality players. They are geographically undesirable for many in OC and SD (loads of quality players down there) and LAFC Slammers are set to keep many of their quality players wishing their system.   Has LAG even announced their coaching staff?


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

I think you are safe if you are picked up for DA. I want to hear from parents who were offered DAII and what has been communicated to them? And what is the cost for DAII


----------



## Kicknit22

Striker17 said:


> Not my place to say content but emails again were sent out at three major clubs Monday about the league etc. maybe someone can share their email but really unless you are a DA2 parent I don't understand the fascination?


I have a lot of friends who will be, so to speak.


----------



## Striker17

Kicknit22 said:


> I have a lot of friends who will be, so to speak.


Three major clubs sent emails Monday ask them!


----------



## Overtime

Striker17 said:


> Three major clubs sent emails Monday ask them!


Sanctioned DA 2 league is dead.  Potential fall league for Academy 2/Reserve teams on the table with CRL and National Cup National League an option.


----------



## Striker17

Not posting 





Overtime said:


> Sanctioned DA 2 league is dead.  Potential fall league for Academy 2/Reserve teams on the table with CRL and National Cup National League an option.


Not posting the email but that is not what is yet again being stated. Just providing you an different perspective. Don't kill the messenger please


----------



## Justafan

Soccer123 said:


> I think it is time for some dd's to seriously look at 03 Strikers ecnl and 03 Arsenal ecnl for next season if they want to play on a top ecnl team with top quality players/coaches. These may be the only 2 ecnl teams with "0" B Team players.  All of the remaining ecnl teams will be the old egsl teams/coaches.



So none of the top Arsenal and Striker 03's are going DA?  I doubt it.  If even a few of their top players go DA, then they will have B team players.  They may still have the best ECNL squads, and still be very good, but they will not be as strong as they were prior to DA coming around.


----------



## Arnie3

Overtime said:


> Sanctioned DA 2 league is dead.  Potential fall league for Academy 2/Reserve teams on the table with CRL and National Cup National League an option.


We also need to keep in mind that US Soccer doesn't sanction CRL, CSL or SCDSL  either.  Those are sanctioned by CalSouth.  

I believe that our club will be managing to the 16-18 per team as well looking to use DP's on a regular basis (I believe that we had around 90 girls out for the 03 tryouts- tough odds to make the 16-18 roster).  I understand that if you are playing on a DA Club, that you would want your DD on the top DA team.  There is a lot of talent out there and fewer spots.  After watching the 03 tryouts, it is obvious that there is a lot of talent in the 03 age group.  I guess that we are "lucky" to be in a pure age group for the first year.  Next year, our DD's will be a combined age group making the number of position available even fewer (unless something happens to continue this pure age group)

As was stated earlier, find the team that meets the needs of your DD/family.  It doesn't really matter what they call the team.  For some, maybe they didn't have the right moments to shine during tryouts and will take on the challenge to work harder to make the top team.  For the girls who made the top team, they had better maintain their high performance levels or find themselves being chased in the mirror by someone who is hungrier for their position on the "top" team.  I believe that this holds true to ECNL as well.

Good luck to all of your DD's regardless of what club, league, flight they play.  Hopefully, they get to where they want to be!!


----------



## Porkchop

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170324-reign-academy-expands-through-partnership-with-seattle-united-fc-and-eastside-fc

Reign Academy2 teams, which are overseen by Reign Academy, provide a pathway for players with the potential to make the leap to the DA level of play. Players in the Reign Academy2 program will train under the Reign Academy curriculum, can be called up as Developmental Players to the full DA teams, and are permitted to play with their high school teams.


----------



## younothat

Porkchop said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170324-reign-academy-expands-through-partnership-with-seattle-united-fc-and-eastside-fc
> 
> Reign Academy2 teams, which are overseen by Reign Academy, provide a pathway for players with the potential to make the leap to the DA level of play. Players in the Reign Academy2 program will train under the Reign Academy curriculum, can be called up as Developmental Players to the full DA teams, and are permitted to play with their high school teams.


No different than any club with teams in DA.    Any player within a club with DA has the potential to be a Development player. 

However, Development players are not a promise and shouldn't be offered to player as such.
https://ussoccer.box.com/s/q7yzwj6a5m86gensd1g3itbs1yyb2rhf

DP can't be activated until 6 week of the season, mid oct and only can play up to 6 games &  they ave no playing time mins.   They are not used much;  between 1-3 per team or none at all

Don't sign-up for a team thinking DP's are going to used in numbers or offered, with 18+ on most rosters unless there is injuries or something DP's maybe not be used or play for that matter.  
.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

Guess US Soccer are endorsing Academy2 by putting the Seattle Reign Announcement on the Official US Development Academy Homepage... 
http://www.ussoccerda.com/home.php


----------



## mahrez

ADPSOCCER said:


> Guess US Soccer are endorsing Academy2 by putting the Seattle Reign Announcement on the Official US Development Academy Homepage...
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/home.php


Um no ussda is not endorsing any such thing.  Don't confuse what some club is calling there b teams as a endorsement.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

mahrez said:


> Um no ussda is not endorsing any such thing.  Don't confuse what some club is calling there b teams as a endorsement.


Just the fact its on the Actual Academy website surely means they don't have an issue with clubs expanding their Academy programming... And actually think it's a good idea. The impressions (eyes) on that specific homepage must be high, why would they give that ad space to a club to promote something they weren't endorsing, it is in a public forum after all. Why would they even bother putting it on their site?

Seattle Reign is one of the top NWSL clubs as well. This Academy2 may have more legs than whats been discussed on this forum, other areas in the country look to be embracing the idea fostered here in SoCal.


----------



## mahrez

ADPSOCCER said:


> Just the fact its on the Actual Academy website surely means they don't have an issue with clubs expanding their Academy programming... And actually think it's a good idea. The impressions (eyes) on that specific homepage must be high, why would they give that ad space to a club to promote something they weren't endorsing, it is in a public forum after all. Why would they even bother putting it on their site?
> 
> Seattle Reign is one of the top NWSL clubs as well. This Academy2 may have more legs than whats been discussed on this forum, other areas in the country look to be embracing the idea fostered here in SoCal.


A foot note in a article about what some newely merged club is calling there b teams, you're reading way too much into it.  Ussda is not endorsing anything but da.


----------



## dreamz

ADPSOCCER said:


> Just the fact its on the Actual Academy website surely means they don't have an issue with clubs expanding their Academy programming... And actually think it's a good idea. The impressions (eyes) on that specific homepage must be high, why would they give that ad space to a club to promote something they weren't endorsing, it is in a public forum after all. Why would they even bother putting it on their site?
> 
> Seattle Reign is one of the top NWSL clubs as well. This Academy2 may have more legs than whats been discussed on this forum, other areas in the country look to be embracing the idea fostered here in SoCal.


Now let's not try and get people to drink any more kool-aid than they have already been given up in the Pasadena area Mr. R. 
Reign2 is the B team. What league will they play in? Probably the same league they play in now whatever that is. I don't see US Soccer endorsing a Northwest Conference2 league with all of the clubs in the Northwest Conference. I see the announcement that Seattle Reign is partnering with Seattle United and Eastside FC. Seattle United and Eastside were going to lose their players to Reign anyways so better to get in bed with the enemy you know. 
OR 
Better yet, they will be the feeder program in to Reign because, like most of the NWSL teams, they have no feeder program. This is what is happening in other parts of the country with the NWSL teams. They are partnering with local clubs to take their players when they become DA age and the rest of them get the glorified "B" team name with the promise of "maybe, if you work really hard and pay the most, you can be a DP player" promise.
The rest of the country isn't looking to embrace an idea "fostered" here in SoCal. You make me laugh.
US Soccer endorsed the partnership because this is how the NWSL clubs survive with their DA teams. They certainly can't afford full-fledge youth programs themselves. They have to partner to take the players from somewhere else.
A summary again for those in the bozo brigade. US Soccer endorsed the partnership. Look for more announcement like this from across the country where there are NWSL teams. 
US Soccer did not endorse DA2.
I'm still laughing. Your comments really are funny.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

Great step by the Reign, LH and TK know their stuff. 
Going to be an exciting match tomorrow at Silverlakes as well, Seattle Reign vs UCLA.

Lots of positives for teams and clubs working together. Going to be interesting as we head towards end of ECNL season and Academy teams finalize rosters. Lots of opportunities for kids. Props to Seattle Reign for taking the first step with Academy2 formation, working with US Soccer, broadening their base, collaboration between clubs vs competing and I'm looking forward to seeing their teams down in Cali.


----------



## Nutmeg

So much time wasted on this subject. No one knows anything because DA hasn't begun yet. I don't care what club you are or who you are no one knows a thing. ECNL is not DA nor is SCDSL, or CRL. It is a complete unique entity. Girls DA will even be vastly different than the boys side. Training is new, game numbers, how coaches train, and the technical and tactical message to girls will be different than in years last. No club has gone through it, no one knows a damn thing. Who cares what club did what last year, or two years ago. Who cares about DA2. Everybody pays money to play club.  Oh please with the fully funded nonesense.  There's a huge foot ready to drop on that any day now. If your kid can play than fine they can play. DA is nothing more than an easier method for US Soccer to keep tabs on and maybe maybe maybe find some new girls. And when I say new girls I mean like 5 across the entire country. That's it.  So DA2, ECNL, SCDSL whatever. The base of girls that can actually play soccer at any age group is extremely small. Like small enough that we all basically know them, or we have heard of them. So to say that a player from DA2 will beat out and compete with a highly motivated skilled tactical full time DA player and take her spot is quite honestly not being honest to those parents. Can it happen? Sure it can. But the place where those kids play is the least of their concern.


----------



## LadiesMan217

ADPSOCCER said:


> Great step by the Reign, LH and TK know their stuff.
> Going to be an exciting match tomorrow at Silverlakes as well, Seattle Reign vs UCLA.
> 
> Lots of positives for teams and clubs working together. Going to be interesting as we head towards end of ECNL season and Academy teams finalize rosters. Lots of opportunities for kids. Props to Seattle Reign for taking the first step with Academy2 formation, working with US Soccer, broadening their base, collaboration between clubs vs competing and I'm looking forward to seeing their teams down in Cali.


More exciting will be the match prior to the UCLA match. Slammers ECNL vs Legends Academy at 5:30PM.


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> More exciting will be the match prior to the UCLA match. Slammers ECNL vs Legends Academy at 5:30PM.


But, did you PM CaliKlines for preferred seatings tomorrow?


----------



## Kicker4Life

LadiesMan217 said:


> More exciting will be the match prior to the UCLA match. Slammers ECNL vs Legends Academy at 5:30PM.


What age group?


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> But, did you PM CaliKlines for preferred seatings tomorrow?


What if Slammers gets waxed?


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> What if Slammers gets waxed?


Doesn't matter to me!


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> Doesn't matter to me!


I actually posted the original info because I knew I could count on you..


----------



## Real Deal

younothat said:


> No different than any club with teams in DA.    Any player within a club with DA has the potential to be a Development player.
> 
> However, Development players are not a promise and shouldn't be offered to player as such.
> https://ussoccer.box.com/s/q7yzwj6a5m86gensd1g3itbs1yyb2rhf
> 
> DP can't be activated until 6 week of the season, mid oct and only can play up to 6 games &  they ave no playing time mins.   They are not used much;  between 1-3 per team or none at all
> 
> Don't sign-up for a team thinking DP's are going to used in numbers or offered, with 18+ on most rosters unless there is injuries or something DP's maybe not be used or play for that matter.
> .


Ok so here's my question regarding the stated US Soccer DP rules: How is one to tell the difference between a "false promise" and a "true promise"?


----------



## younothat

Real Deal said:


> Ok so here's my question regarding the stated US Soccer DP rules: How is one to tell the difference between a "false promise" and a "true promise"?


There are no promises for DP's.    A example of a false one would be promising DP's to players during or soon after tryouts or/and to help keep or retain a player in a club.

DP's must regularly train with the da players before than can even be considered.  They are considered add's,  each club has a limited number of those once the season starts.

After first week in Oct a club can consider a individual player plan for a potential DP player if they have been registered and played with a Academy Club’s non-Academy team.

"U.S. Soccer reserves the right to refuse the addition of a DP player if it is determined that the club is mismanaging their allocation of the DP pool or if it is negatively impacting their FT players"


----------



## bruinblue14

http://goalnation.com/youth-soccer-clubs-launch-girls-academy-ii/


----------



## Sheriff Joe

bruinblue14 said:


> http://goalnation.com/youth-soccer-clubs-launch-girls-academy-ii/


Well, it looks like that debate is finally over, so it seems like US soccer is trying to put ECNL out of business, or at least on the back burner.


----------



## Justafan

bruinblue14 said:


> http://goalnation.com/youth-soccer-clubs-launch-girls-academy-ii/


Talk about stubborn!


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, it looks like that debate is finally over, so it seems like US soccer is trying to put ECNL out of business, or at least on the back burner.


Doesn't sound like it's backed by US Soccer to me.


----------



## Outlier

Great marketing and clever use of semantics - it say DA without saying DA . . . . notice it is a developmental player league for the CLUBS who also have DA. It does not say it's the "US Soccer Developmental Player League." So it's an impressive name for the B teams at these clubs? And with stacked rosters on the true DA teams and limited substitutions how much playing time are these girls going to see with the DA? I'm sure many hopeful parents will love the idea that this is almost as good as being on a DA team.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Goal Nation is Surfs rag. I am shocked this was even written! 
Oh wait her son plays for Albion....
#shocker


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Doesn't sound like it's backed by US Soccer to me.


Very deceptive.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Again Devils advocate- I don't think the league is "deceptive". I think those clubs have long held the belief that they were shut out and similar to what I said three months ago I knew they would all come together to do this. 
This league will be strong much stronger than SCDSL flight one.
I don't see any language that is deceptive but it's early and I need coffee. 
Everyone is acting by like parents are stupid and don't talk to one another. I know tons of DA2 parents that walked away from their clubs and said enough. I know at least ten who left a B team for an "ECNL TEAM" aka B team at 04 and chose not to do the DA2 at their club because they felt that 04 ECNL was a better platform. 
One thing I am actually extremely impressed about at least at my age group is people are asking great questions and seeing if it's the right fit. No roster is set.


----------



## Fact

At the older ages these teams might be stronger than SCDSL flight one.  But at the 04 level that has a pure DA team, this B team will be much weaker.  When I heard about this last week I was not surprised but sad that Legends and Beach is now in the fold with the likes of these scum.  Very frustrating watching my son explain to his friend that Albion Academy team is the C team -all just marketing for more money in the track suit wearing bozo brigade pockets.


----------



## GoWest

DPLA2...Interesting but not a surprising collaboration to help drive talent and growth to those clubs. Where are the elite clubs like LAFC Slammers, Surf, Blues? Did I miss something or will they simply embrace ECNL as their DPLA?


----------



## bababooey

So with this news, will all of the DAII haters come back and say they were wrong?

I couldn't care less whether this league will be better or worse than ECNL, Flight 1, CSL Premier. I am just happy that another item that was discussed during the DA tryouts has come to fruition.


----------



## bababooey

GoWest said:


> DPLA2...Interesting but not a surprising collaboration to help drive talent and growth to those clubs. Where are the elite clubs like LAFC Slammers, Surf, Blues? Did I miss something or will they simply embrace ECNL as there DPLA?


Remember, Surf, Blues, Slammers and West Coast decided to stay tight with ECNL (for now or maybe forever?).


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Fact said:


> At the older ages these teams might be stronger than SCDSL flight one.  But at the 04 level that has a pure DA team, this B team will be much weaker.  When I heard about this last week I was not surprised but sad that Legends and Beach is now in the fold with the likes of these scum.  Very frustrating watching my son explain to his friend that Albion Academy team is the C team -all just marketing for more money in the track suit wearing bozo brigade pockets.


I hear you. I think though if we can break this down 04 girls that this B team for LAGSD, BEACH will be stronger than a Sharks ECNL for sure. No question. I would venture to say Kale ECNL and Condliffe ECNL would have been much better off playing LAGSD, BEACH in addition to the 800 Slammers teams that no one knows who they are, and some other random teams.
It's a shame - an absolute shame- that they cannot figure this out. 
In some ways I wish ECNL would go away because that's the only thing that's not allowing Blues, Surf, Slammers to do this. I think that if those three would have bailed like REAL SO CAL and played this league and then CRL all together that would have been AMAZING. Now they all have a less than perfect scenario. I know I know I know...
The EGSL schedule is a joke. I can't wait to see the ECNL schedule for FALL. Scary


----------



## younothat

ESPNANALYST said:


> Again Devils advocate- I don't think the league is "deceptive". I think those clubs have long held the belief that they were shut out and similar to what I said three months ago I knew they would all come together to do this.
> This league will be strong much stronger than SCDSL flight one.
> I don't see any language that is deceptive but it's early and I need coffee.
> Everyone is acting by like parents are stupid and don't talk to one another. I know tons of DA2 parents that walked away from their clubs and said enough. I know at least ten who left a B team for an "ECNL TEAM" aka B team at 04 and chose not to do the DA2 at their club because they felt that 04 ECNL was a better platform.
> One thing I am actually extremely impressed about at least at my age group is people are asking great questions and seeing if it's the right fit. No roster is set.


This is accurate from the goalnation article:

“This is an opportunity outside the DA for our ten clubs to work together creating quality competition and local showcase opportunities for our players.  We don’t see this as an extension of anything, but rather as an opportunity for our second teams to have their own familiar pathway to reaching their club soccer goals,” says Mauricio Ingrassia, "

Some of the other things mentioned are questionable
_"this new girls-only league will focus on creating a pathway for players to progress, develop and be identified by creating a seamless bridge between the DA and Academy II"_

Separate leagues with separate registration systems, rules, subs, rosters, play dates, etc are not seamless and there is no bridge, they are separate islands.   This proposed league is no different than another other league and  DA as described.

"Selected youth players will be designated as Development Players for their club’s DA teams"   

Pre designation is not permitted in DA,  after Oct some clubs can add DP's but those can be any players that plays on any non-academy team within a club.

"_This will enable a smooth transition for players to become DP’s with the DA and allow clubs to align the principles guiding the DA (US Soccer Federation) with this player pool inside each club"_

Unless ussda changes the rules for DP's there is no difference or smooth transition,  DP's are mainly replacement/alternate when a FT player is injured, sick, away, etc. A DP may play in a maximum of six (6) DA games during the Academy season.


The league is comprised strictly of DA clubs, and will sanctioned under US Youth Soccer/ Cal South. This dual sanctioning allows teams the freedom to play within CRL, US National League and National State Cup, should they choose to do so in addition to the DP League.
http://dpleague.org/about/

So they don't actually have sanctioning yet?  Why would Cal South care about a 10 team league in the first place?


----------



## ESPNANALYST

bababooey said:


> So with this news, will all of the DAII haters come back and say they were wrong?
> 
> I couldn't care less whether this league will be better or worse than ECNL, Flight 1, CSL Premier. I am just happy that another item that was discussed during the DA tryouts has come to fruition.


I know. I absolutely knew they would do this. Have known those coaches way too long to think they would acquiesce that easily. No way.
I hear everyone about the track suit brigade but it's no different than the ECNL KOOL AID brigade. You have B team coaches who play kickball - nothing elite about that.
I have no idea why people continually are unable to grasp the concept that those clubs had a lock on the market for TEN YEARS! Ten years we had no choices. 
The rosters are hurting. Your "powerhouses" are clearly affected by parent choices, free market enterprise and geography. Amen to that!


----------



## Fact

ESPNANALYST said:


> I hear you. I think though if we can break this down 04 girls that this B team for LAGSD, BEACH will be stronger than a Sharks ECNL for sure. No question. I would venture to say Kale ECNL and Condliffe ECNL would have been much better off playing LAGSD, BEACH in addition to the 800 Slammers teams that no one knows who they are, and some other random teams.
> It's a shame - an absolute shame- that they cannot figure this out.
> In some ways I wish ECNL would go away because that's the only thing that's not allowing Blues, Surf, Slammers to do this. I think that if those three would have bailed like REAL SO CAL and played this league and then CRL all together that would have been AMAZING. Now they all have a less than perfect scenario. I know I know I know...
> The EGSL schedule is a joke. I can't wait to see the ECNL schedule for FALL. Scary


I am not well versed on all the 04 teams and where exactly they will fall, but I do know that Surf and Blues do not need this sham to draw good players to their clubs. No need for them to sink to this level.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

ESPNANALYST said:


> I hear you. I think though if we can break this down 04 girls that this B team for LAGSD, BEACH will be stronger than a Sharks ECNL for sure. No question. I would venture to say Kale ECNL and Condliffe ECNL would have been much better off playing LAGSD, BEACH in addition to the 800 Slammers teams that no one knows who they are, and some other random teams.
> It's a shame - an absolute shame- that they cannot figure this out.
> In some ways I wish ECNL would go away because that's the only thing that's not allowing Blues, Surf, Slammers to do this. I think that if those three would have bailed like REAL SO CAL and played this league and then CRL all together that would have been AMAZING. Now they all have a less than perfect scenario. I know I know I know...
> The EGSL schedule is a joke. I can't wait to see the ECNL schedule for FALL. Scary


My head is starting to hurt, again.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Fact said:


> I am not well versed on all the 04 teams and where exactly they will fall, but I do know that Surf and Blues do not need this sham to draw good players to their clubs. No need for them to sink to this level.


Surf is great. 
Blues 04 you missed the mark.


----------



## GoWest

ESPNANALYST said:


> I know. I absolutely knew they would do this. Have known those coaches way too long to think they would acquiesce that easily. No way.
> I hear everyone about the track suit brigade but it's no different than the ECNL KOOL AID brigade. You have B team coaches who play kickball - nothing elite about that.
> I have no idea why people continually are unable to grasp the concept that those clubs had a lock on the market for TEN YEARS! Ten years we had no choices.
> The rosters are hurting. Your "powerhouses" are clearly affected by parent choices, free market enterprise and geography. Amen to that!


Seems like just another SoCal league. Nothing wrong with that but let's not over exaggerate, no?


----------



## GoWest

younothat said:


> This is accurate from the goalnation article:
> 
> “This is an opportunity outside the DA for our ten clubs to work together creating quality competition and local showcase opportunities for our players.  We don’t see this as an extension of anything, but rather as an opportunity for our second teams to have their own familiar pathway to reaching their club soccer goals,” says Mauricio Ingrassia, "
> 
> Some of the other things mentioned are questionable
> _"this new girls-only league will focus on creating a pathway for players to progress, develop and be identified by creating a seamless bridge between the DA and Academy II"_
> 
> Separate leagues with separate registration systems, rules, subs, rosters, play dates, etc are not seamless and there is no bridge, they are separate islands.   This proposed league is no different than another other league and  DA as described.
> 
> "Selected youth players will be designated as Development Players for their club’s DA teams"
> 
> Pre designation is not permitted in DA,  after Oct some clubs can add DP's but those can be any players that plays on any non-academy team within a club.
> 
> "_This will enable a smooth transition for players to become DP’s with the DA and allow clubs to align the principles guiding the DA (US Soccer Federation) with this player pool inside each club"_
> 
> Unless ussda changes the rules for DP's there is no difference or smooth transition,  DP's are mainly replacement/alternate when a FT player is injured, sick, away, etc. A DP may play in a maximum of six (6) DA games during the Academy season.
> 
> 
> The league is comprised strictly of DA clubs, and will sanctioned under US Youth Soccer/ Cal South. This dual sanctioning allows teams the freedom to play within CRL, US National League and National State Cup, should they choose to do so in addition to the DP League.
> http://dpleague.org/about/
> 
> So they don't actually have sanctioning yet?  Why would Cal South care about a 10 team league in the first place?


Perfect! Spot on !


----------



## Fact

ESPNANALYST said:


> Surf is great.
> Blues 04 you missed the mark.


I meant that in general, Surf and Blues reputation is such that they do not need this sham to draw players to their clubs.  Heard about the 04s drama but don't care as it does not affect me, but I do have the popcorn ready at all times.  Reminds me of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory where everyone is fighting over Wonka Bars for a golden ticket.


----------



## Desert Hound

So...let us see if I have this right. 

- They are creating a league where these 10 teams compete against the others. 
- These teams will also continue to play in the CA leagues..in AZ we call it the State League or APL.
- Toss in a showcase or 2
- In theory some girls will be "developmental" players and maybe get called up.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## GoWest

Outlier said:


> Great marketing and clever use of semantics - it say DA without saying DA . . . . notice it is a developmental player league for the CLUBS who also have DA. It does not say it's the "US Soccer Developmental Player League." So it's an impressive name for the B teams at these clubs? And with stacked rosters on the true DA teams and limited substitutions how much playing time are these girls going to see with the DA? I'm sure many hopeful parents will love the idea that this is almost as good as being on a DA team.


Nicely presented.


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> So...let us see if I have this right.
> 
> - They are creating a league where these 10 teams compete against the others.
> - These teams will also continue to play in the CA leagues..in AZ we call it the State League or APL.
> - Toss in a showcase or 2
> - In theory some girls will be "developmental" players and maybe get called up.
> 
> Am I missing anything?


I see your point. Seems SoCal is a "just a tad" deeper in talent then the 602 but still you make a good point.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

GoWest said:


> Seems like just another SoCal league. Nothing wrong with that but let's not over exaggerate, no?


 Agree!


----------



## Keeper1401

GoWest said:


> DPLA2...Interesting but not a surprising collaboration to help drive talent and growth to those clubs. Where are the elite clubs like LAFC Slammers, Surf, Blues? Did I miss something or will they simply embrace ECNL as their DPLA?


LAFC doesn't have a a girls team under LAFC. Slammers is LAFC girls division. Slammers, Surf and Blues all have ECNL they won't be involved in a Da II league because that would make there ECNL team the third team.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Justafan said:


> Doesn't sound like it's backed by US Soccer to me.


It actually is backed by US Soccer - not monetary or materially (at this time) though - just morally.


----------



## Soccer

This is an off shoot League under the Presidio umbrella.  Now you have Presidio, SDDA, and whatever they are calling this all overseen by Bob Turner.  This is fact.

Those loyal to Presidio aren't happy.

This is nothing more then a way for these clubs to keep their B kids.  

The showcases are run by Legends (AKA Silverlakes Showcase) and Vegas, where the director will partner up with anyone.  Nothing new here.  

Good for them for pulling it off, but it is not the second coming.

ECNL will still be a better option then this.  But to each his own.  And DA may overtime be a better option then ECNL has been.  

But this is no different then what these teams have already had, just with a different title.

It's a way to keep $$ at home instead of losing these kids to clubs with ECNL.


----------



## Soccer

Desert Hound said:


> So...let us see if I have this right.
> 
> - They are creating a league where these 10 teams compete against the others. (Fall only I hear)
> - These teams will also continue to play in the CA leagues..in AZ we call it the State League or APL. (National Cup)
> - Toss in a showcase or 2 (two they already play in)
> - In theory some girls will be "developmental" players and maybe get called up. (6)
> 
> Am I missing anything?


Correct nothing new, just new lipstick.


----------



## Desert Hound

GoWest said:


> I see your point. Seems SoCal is a "just a tad" deeper in talent then the 602 but still you make a good point.


No doubt about the talent pool comment. That is a given.

From an AZ standpoint having a league where you can play more (and generally better ) So Cal teams vs playing the same AZ teams does have some attraction. 

The question here is...

Sereno has struggled a bit of late in the ENCL vs the other So Cal teams. 

The best in AZ will most likely migrate to del Sol DA. The only remaining ECNL is Sereno now.

I wonder how many who would have or who are considering Sereno ECNL will instead go to the B team for del Sol? 

Sereno needs all the players they can get...and if some now are thinking other options, where does that leave them?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LadiesMan217 said:


> It actually is backed by US Soccer - not monetary or materially (at this time) though - just morally.


Now that's funny.


----------



## Striker17

Keeper1401 said:


> LAFC doesn't have a a girls team under LAFC. Slammers is LAFC girls division. Slammers, Surf and Blues all have ECNL they won't be involved in a Da II league because that would make there ECNL team the third team.


Other ECNL clubs bowed out though- or were asked to leave I don't know.


----------



## Striker17

Soccer said:


> This is an off shoot League under the Presidio umbrella.  Now you have Presidio, SDDA, and whatever they are calling this all overseen by Bob Turner.  This is fact.
> 
> Those loyal to Presidio aren't happy.
> 
> This is nothing more then a way for these clubs to keep their B kids.
> 
> The showcases are run by Legends (AKA Silverlakes Showcase) and Vegas, where the director will partner up with anyone.  Nothing new here.
> 
> Good for them for pulling it off, but it is not the second coming.
> 
> ECNL will still be a better option then this.  But to each his own.  And DA may overtime be a better option then ECNL has been.
> 
> But this is no different then what these teams have already had, just with a different title.
> 
> It's a way to keep $$ at home instead of losing these kids to clubs with ECNL.


I agree it's just another gaming circuit. You have to find the circuit and coach within the circuit that best develops your daughter. Not one of these is " the second coming" as a previous poster said


----------



## NoGoal

Sounds like another EGSL


----------



## LadiesMan217

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that's funny.


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> Sounds like another EGSL


Let's just say it is B team to be consistent and not have to think about it anymore.


----------



## Justafan

ESPNANALYST said:


> This league will be strong much stronger than SCDSL flight one.
> I don't see any language that is deceptive but it's early and I need coffee.


You need more coffee, and because of that I'll give you a pass.  If certain '04 flight 1 level teams stay together (e.g. Slammers Huie, HB, Segovia, Westside Breakers, Legends Riverside, I.E. Surf Premiere, Fullerton Rangers, Blues Kale, Beach Gouveia), they will destroy any DA-II type team.  These teams were competitive with actual DA teams! Not only will they will they be better than DA-II teams, they will competitive and possibly better than some lower level DA teams.  They will also be better than most, if not all, ECNL teams.  There's only so much talent to go around.  If the top players go DA, and the flight 1 teams I mentioned stay put, where are they going to get all the talent for their DA-II teams?


----------



## Justafan

bababooey said:


> So with this news, will all of the DAII haters come back and say they were wrong?
> 
> I couldn't care less whether this league will be better or worse than ECNL, Flight 1, CSL Premier. I am just happy that another item that was discussed during the DA tryouts has come to fruition.


Booey, this is not a good thing for "ulittle" soccer overall if we agree with the premise that you get better by playing against good competition.  The 04 landscape for example is going to be one hot mess.  You will have the top teams/girls at DA, and even some of those teams will be relatively weak.  Then you will have a couple of good to very good ECNL teams, a few very good Gold CSL teams, maybe 7-8 very good flight 1 teams, and now some "who knows what level" DA-II teams.   The problem is there's too many leagues and the non DA teams will not be able to play each other consistently.  We all lose under this scenario.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Justafan said:


> You need more coffee, and because of that I'll give you a pass.  If certain '04 flight 1 level teams stay together (e.g. Slammers Huie, HB, Segovia, Westside Breakers, Legends Riverside, I.E. Surf Premiere, Fullerton Rangers, Blues Kale, Beach Gouveia), they will destroy any DA-II type team.  These teams were competitive with actual DA teams! Not only will they will they be better than DA-II teams, they will competitive and possibly better than some lower level DA teams.  They will also be better than most, if not all, ECNL teams.  There's only so much talent to go around.  If the top players go DA, and the flight 1 teams I mentioned stay put, where are they going to get all the talent for their DA-II teams?


Read your next post and we are 100 percent on the same page. 
Still have no coffee so bear with me- your scenario doesn't make sense because Kale is ECNL (so won't be in SCSDL), Beach and Legends will be in DA2 (not SCDSL), I hear Slammers DA is crazy stacked and their second team is ECNL (probably one of the best with Surf Condliffe right there).
That leaves Rangers, Westside and a bunch of random Slammers teams. I haven't looked at the spring league but I hear it's been a disaster with no competition and a diluted field. 
I agree with you- none of us win really. It's a shame


----------



## Desert Hound

Once you have a website...it makes it official 

http://dpleague.org/


----------



## chargerfan

younothat said:


> This is accurate from the goalnation article:
> 
> “This is an opportunity outside the DA for our ten clubs to work together creating quality competition and local showcase opportunities for our players.  We don’t see this as an extension of anything, but rather as an opportunity for our second teams to have their own familiar pathway to reaching their club soccer goals,” says Mauricio Ingrassia, "
> 
> Some of the other things mentioned are questionable
> _"this new girls-only league will focus on creating a pathway for players to progress, develop and be identified by creating a seamless bridge between the DA and Academy II"_
> 
> Separate leagues with separate registration systems, rules, subs, rosters, play dates, etc are not seamless and there is no bridge, they are separate islands.   This proposed league is no different than another other league and  DA as described.
> 
> "Selected youth players will be designated as Development Players for their club’s DA teams"
> 
> Pre designation is not permitted in DA,  after Oct some clubs can add DP's but those can be any players that plays on any non-academy team within a club.
> 
> "_This will enable a smooth transition for players to become DP’s with the DA and allow clubs to align the principles guiding the DA (US Soccer Federation) with this player pool inside each club"_
> 
> Unless ussda changes the rules for DP's there is no difference or smooth transition,  DP's are mainly replacement/alternate when a FT player is injured, sick, away, etc. A DP may play in a maximum of six (6) DA games during the Academy season.
> 
> 
> The league is comprised strictly of DA clubs, and will sanctioned under US Youth Soccer/ Cal South. This dual sanctioning allows teams the freedom to play within CRL, US National League and National State Cup, should they choose to do so in addition to the DP League.
> http://dpleague.org/about/
> 
> So they don't actually have sanctioning yet?  Why would Cal South care about a 10 team league in the first place?


The b teams at other clubs should get together and create a league too. Why not at this point? Like Oprah would say- You get a league! You get a league! You get a league! A league for everybody!


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> Once you have a website...it makes it official
> 
> http://dpleague.org/


I know, right?!?

http://elitegirlssoccerleague.com/


----------



## NoGoal

Desert Hound said:


> Once you have a website...it makes it official
> 
> http://dpleague.org/


I don't see the US Soccer or DA crest.  Got to love those who drank the DAII Kool-Aid!

Never believe everything a club tells you. They are selling you on the sizzle.

http://simplesmallbiz.com/business-marketing-101-sell-the-sizzle-not-the-steak/


----------



## zags77

From the website....    http://dpleague.org/about/

_"The Academy II- Developmental Player League (DP League) was created through a collaboration between Development Academy clubs and provides an incredible option for an expanded pool of participating players to train and develop under the same guidelines and principles mandated by the DA. Players who excel in the Academy II program will also have the opportunity to serve as “Developmental Players” to the DA teams.

The league is comprised strictly of DA clubs, and will sanctioned under US Youth Soccer/ Cal South. This dual sanctioning allows teams the freedom to play within CRL, US National League and National State Cup, should they choose to do so in addition to the DP League.

In addition, Academy II teams will be participate in two major showcases during the season to increase the level of exposure to college and National team scouts (Silverlakes College Showcase- November, Vegas Players Showcase- March)."_


----------



## younothat

chargerfan said:


> The b teams at other clubs should get together and create a league too. Why not at this point? Like Oprah would say- You get a league! You get a league! You get a league! A league for everybody!


ESL;   Elite Scrimmage League...coming soon w/ sanctioning ......you can play who ever you want, whenever, with any player, and still play in all those other alphabet leagues and comps too.     Or you can just play in one of the many existing area side show leagues;  http://www.ssplu.com/

DPL a Presidio derivative? with 10 teams 75 miles away w/ one in another state that's not sanctioned yet but puts up a copy cat web site w/ some questionable info?


----------



## Desert Hound

GoWest said:


> I know, right?!?
> 
> http://elitegirlssoccerleague.com/


Exactly! Websites make everything better


----------



## soccerobserver

zags77 said:


> From the website....    http://dpleague.org/about/
> 
> _"The Academy II- Developmental Player League (DP League) was created through a collaboration between Development Academy clubs and provides an incredible option for an expanded pool of participating players to train and develop under the same guidelines and principles mandated by the DA. Players who excel in the Academy II program will also have the opportunity to serve as “Developmental Players” to the DA teams.
> 
> The league is comprised strictly of DA clubs, and will sanctioned under US Youth Soccer/ Cal South. This dual sanctioning allows teams the freedom to play within CRL, US National League and National State Cup, should they choose to do so in addition to the DP League.
> 
> In addition, Academy II teams will be participate in two major showcases during the season to increase the level of exposure to college and National team scouts (Silverlakes College Showcase- November, Vegas Players Showcase- March)."_


They need someone to proofread their website...


----------



## Desert Hound

You see this little tidbit they are selling? 

"Additional DA clubs from across the US will be permitted to join the league in due course."


----------



## younothat

soccerobserver said:


> They need someone to proofread their website...


Does goalnation issue their own press releases or something?  Infomercial kinds of advertising or something? http://dpleague.org/docs/dp_league_release.pdf  singed by ....

Who are the principle people behind? no actual names listed,organizational structure, or anything that looks legit beyond info@dpleague.org


----------



## ESPNANALYST

younothat said:


> Does goalnation do there own press releases?  Infomercial kinds of advertising or something?
> 
> Goal nation is a joke. It's like the fake news of soccer.
> 
> Who are the principle people behind? no actual names listed,organizational structure, or anything that look legit beyond info@dpleague.org


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Is this release coming from all the pressure of parents wanting to pull their kids out of DAII?


----------



## gkrent

Whatever happened to putting your kid on the best fit team for the kid?  For one of my players, DA2/B-team/ECNL is where she needs to be because she needs a LOT of minutes to stay match fit, and to keep her confidence up.  I guess I could talk her way onto a higher level team but do I really want to see her ride the pine and start to feel how much that sucks compared to the glamour of being able to say she's DA?  She's in a position now where she can fill in on the DA team when needed (and it has been our experience over the years that the older ages need lots of kids playing up or filling in from time to time) with the DP pass.  Yes, I believe she will be used here and there.  No, I don't think that's the golden ticket to DA.  The entire reason we are even with the program we chose is coaching staff alone.  I/my player doesn't give a hoot what gaming circuit its in because the staff is quality enough and well connected enough that I know that her ultimate goal, to play on the collegiate level, will come to fruition if she does the work.

I think its weird how any parent that is having their kid play on the B-team is getting pigeonholed into some category that they are "drinking the koolaid" or clamoring to get in line on a DA/ECNL team.  My player will play on the team she is ready for at this time, and as long as she is challenged by great coaching then I'm happy.  I would not be happy in some organizations where they have nebulous B/C/D teams with subpar coaching and bullshitting about how EGSL is more relevant than National Cup.

That was kind of a rant, wasn't it.  Didn't mean it to be.  I guess I was taking the diminishment of the B team choice personally LOL


----------



## chargerfan

gkrent said:


> Whatever happened to putting your kid on the best fit team for the kid?  For one of my players, DA2/B-team/ECNL is where she needs to be because she needs a LOT of minutes to stay match fit, and to keep her confidence up.  I guess I could talk her way onto a higher level team but do I really want to see her ride the pine and start to feel how much that sucks compared to the glamour of being able to say she's DA?  She's in a position now where she can fill in on the DA team when needed (and it has been our experience over the years that the older ages need lots of kids playing up or filling in from time to time) with the DP pass.  Yes, I believe she will be used here and there.  No, I don't think that's the golden ticket to DA.  The entire reason we are even with the program we chose is coaching staff alone.  I/my player doesn't give a hoot what gaming circuit its in because the staff is quality enough and well connected enough that I know that her ultimate goal, to play on the collegiate level, will come to fruition if she does the work.
> 
> I think its weird how any parent that is having their kid play on the B-team is getting pigeonholed into some category that they are "drinking the koolaid" or clamoring to get in line on a DA/ECNL team.  My player will play on the team she is ready for at this time, and as long as she is challenged by great coaching then I'm happy.  I would not be happy in some organizations where they have nebulous B/C/D teams with subpar coaching and bullshitting about how EGSL is more relevant than National Cup.
> 
> That was kind of a rant, wasn't it.  Didn't mean it to be.  I guess I was taking the diminishment of the B team choice personally LOL


I know many good players on B teams, and I think obviously it is best to have your child somewhere they are going to get 50%+ play time. I just don't understand why they need a separate league, when they are the second team. It seems like nothing but a ploy to keep parents happy. And while you are realitic, I can tell you a lot of parents are not, and the clubs are catering to those parents.


----------



## gkrent

chargerfan said:


> I know many good players on B teams, and I think obviously it is best to have your child somewhere they are going to get 50%+ play time. I just don't understand why they need a separate league, when they are the second team. It seems like nothing but a ploy to keep parents happy. And while you are realitic, I can tell you a lot of parents are not, and the clubs are catering to those parents.


Agree there are some clubs that like to bullshit to get you to sign; maybe even some of the clubs participating in this DA2 league.  However I'm guessing because the DA2 is trying to keep those teams within the Development Academy construct of training and games, they want more flexibility than what is provided by just playing in CSL or SCDSL.  That's just a guess, though.   Once again I'm pretty jaded, though, as I started in this world back in the CSL premier days and have seen how a lot of this shakes out in the end.


----------



## bababooey

gkrent said:


> Whatever happened to putting your kid on the best fit team for the kid?  For one of my players, DA2/B-team/ECNL is where she needs to be because she needs a LOT of minutes to stay match fit, and to keep her confidence up.  I guess I could talk her way onto a higher level team but do I really want to see her ride the pine and start to feel how much that sucks compared to the glamour of being able to say she's DA?  She's in a position now where she can fill in on the DA team when needed (and it has been our experience over the years that the older ages need lots of kids playing up or filling in from time to time) with the DP pass.  Yes, I believe she will be used here and there.  No, I don't think that's the golden ticket to DA.  The entire reason we are even with the program we chose is coaching staff alone.  I/my player doesn't give a hoot what gaming circuit its in because the staff is quality enough and well connected enough that I know that her ultimate goal, to play on the collegiate level, will come to fruition if she does the work.
> 
> I think its weird how any parent that is having their kid play on the B-team is getting pigeonholed into some category that they are "drinking the koolaid" or clamoring to get in line on a DA/ECNL team.  My player will play on the team she is ready for at this time, and as long as she is challenged by great coaching then I'm happy.  I would not be happy in some organizations where they have nebulous B/C/D teams with subpar coaching and bullshitting about how EGSL is more relevant than National Cup.
> 
> That was kind of a rant, wasn't it.  Didn't mean it to be.  I guess I was taking the diminishment of the B team choice personally LOL


Brother: that was a home run post. We need to stop thinking that this team or playing circuit is the only pass to greatness. Some players will thrive in an ECNL environment and others will struggle mightily. Some may find the DA program the right fit and others will say it is terrible. Some players may need a year or two at flight 2 or 3 before they develop the confidence to play at a very high level.

First and foremost, find a coach that you and your kid really connect with. Teammates are important too (especially for girls), so don't overlook that part either. At the end of the day, if your kid is not having fun playing the game, there is nothing you can do to fix it.


----------



## bababooey

chargerfan said:


> I know many good players on B teams, and I think obviously it is best to have your child somewhere they are going to get 50%+ play time. I just don't understand why they need a separate league, when they are the second team. It seems like nothing but a ploy to keep parents happy. And while you are realitic, I can tell you a lot of parents are not, and the clubs are catering to those parents.


Club soccer is a business first. If it wasn't would they come out and train our players for free? I don't have an issue with the business aspect of club sports (we can all say no to club soccer), but always remember what the coaches and directors are in it for.........$$$$. If it was about the love and passion to teach soccer to our children, why don't coaches offer free private training?


----------



## bababooey

NoGoal said:


> I don't see the US Soccer or DA crest.  Got to love those who drank the DAII Kool-Aid!
> 
> Never believe everything a club tells you. They are selling you on the sizzle.
> 
> http://simplesmallbiz.com/business-marketing-101-sell-the-sizzle-not-the-steak/


NoGoal - I like most of your posts and commentary, but it just seems like you want to crap on our parade every chance you get.

We get it, your dd is aging out and the both of you don't have to go through this anymore. That is great for you and her, but the rest of us are still on the journey. Do we have all the answers? Do you?

Can I make a plea to you..........when someone asks for advice that you have first-hand knowledge of, please share. If you are going to comment on things that you have no knowledge of, let it go. Sound fair?


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> Whatever happened to putting your kid on the best fit team for the kid?  For one of my players, DA2/B-team/ECNL is where she needs to be because she needs a LOT of minutes to stay match fit, and to keep her confidence up.  I guess I could talk her way onto a higher level team but do I really want to see her ride the pine and start to feel how much that sucks compared to the glamour of being able to say she's DA?  She's in a position now where she can fill in on the DA team when needed (and it has been our experience over the years that the older ages need lots of kids playing up or filling in from time to time) with the DP pass.  Yes, I believe she will be used here and there.  No, I don't think that's the golden ticket to DA.  The entire reason we are even with the program we chose is coaching staff alone.  I/my player doesn't give a hoot what gaming circuit its in because the staff is quality enough and well connected enough that I know that her ultimate goal, to play on the collegiate level, will come to fruition if she does the work.
> 
> I think its weird how any parent that is having their kid play on the B-team is getting pigeonholed into some category that they are "drinking the koolaid" or clamoring to get in line on a DA/ECNL team.  My player will play on the team she is ready for at this time, and as long as she is challenged by great coaching then I'm happy.  I would not be happy in some organizations where they have nebulous B/C/D teams with subpar coaching and bullshitting about how EGSL is more relevant than National Cup.
> 
> That was kind of a rant, wasn't it.  Didn't mean it to be.  I guess I was taking the diminishment of the B team choice personally LOL


I think the issue wasn't pertaining to B teams.  It was more about Girls DA clubs selling the DAII model as a US Soccer supporter and sanctioned league.

The net net is the Girls DA clubs without ECNL affiliation knew the players who don't make their DA roster will most likely leave for another DA team and/or ECNL team.


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> The net net is the Girls DA clubs without ECNL affiliation knew the players who don't make their DA roster will most likely leave for another DA team and/or ECNL team.


If they don't make DA in one place what makes them so sure they will make it elsewhere as a starter?  But then again, I guess we are talking about people that don't care if their kid plays or not.


----------



## NoGoal

bababooey said:


> NoGoal - I like most of your posts and commentary, but it just seems like you want to crap on our parade every chance you get.
> 
> We get it, your dd is aging out and the both of you don't have to go through this anymore. That is great for you and her, but the rest of us are still on the journey. Do we have all the answers? Do you?
> 
> Can I make a plea to you..........when someone asks for advice that you have first-hand knowledge of, please share. If you are going to comment on things that you have no knowledge of, let it go. Sound fair?


Baba,  being in club soccer for a decade now.  It was obvious the DA clubs were selling DAII as sizzle.  I posted that a month or so back.  History repeats itself, example ECNL had to find a league for their B teams and Walid (Slammers) came up with EGSL.  How was it NOT obvious that DAII was the same?  Mahrez and Younothat who have son's playing Boys DA posted it many, many, many times.

Posters want to believe what they want to believe, because club coaches are selling on a parents emotion aka their DDs.


----------



## chargerfan

gkrent said:


> If they don't make DA in one place what makes them so sure they will make it elsewhere as a starter?  But then again, I guess we are talking about people that don't care if their kid plays or not.


I'm sure there will be a disparity between talent levels on teams. A bench player on a top DA team, or a DAII player at that club, could most likely make a lower DA team, and could probably start.


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> If they don't make DA in one place what makes them so sure they will make it elsewhere as a starter?  But then again, I guess we are talking about people that don't care if their kid plays or not.


GKrent did you mean "they don't make DAII"?  Parents shouldn't be placing their kid because of a league. They should be placing them based on play time, good coach, enjoying the game and developing as a player still.  Seriously, did this new league really have to follow the DA sub rules?  It's the B/sister team, all the players on the team need to develop and not be limited in their play time.


----------



## Fact

I think some people are missing the point.  We can all agree that you pick the best coach/team for your kid.

But some of the DA clubs (not all but some like the track suit wearing bozo brigade) promised a sanctioned DA II and sold it as already being approved.  So the question is even if the coach of the B team is the best fit for your kid, how can you trust a club that was selling a load of crap?

Second, creating this new league further waters down the competition for everyone.  The level of play on the DPL teams will be unbalanced.  Everyone would be better served if these teams were placed in their correct level in CSL or SCDSL instead of having 10 teams that you are stuck with regardless of their level of play.


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Baba,  being in club soccer for a decade now.  It was obvious the DA clubs were selling DAII as sizzle.  I posted that a month or so back.  History repeats itself, example ECNL had to find a league for their B teams and Walid (Slammers) came up with EGSL.  How was it NOT obvious that DAII was the same?  Mahrez and Younothat who have son's playing Boys DA posted it many, many, many times.
> 
> Posters want to believe what they want to believe, because club coaches are selling on a parents emotion aka their DDs.


I think there is validity to what you are saying in some organizations.  I, for one,  have heard and seen that dog and pony show perpetuated at several different clubs for years.  EGSL was the worst IMHO.  I would be fine with DAII playing in SCDSL, frankly, which I don't think has been ruled out just yet.  What will annoy me is if it turns into some joke of a spring league that prevents a decent team from competing in National Cup or National League.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Fact said:


> I think some people are missing the point.  We can all agree that you pick the best coach/team for your kid.
> 
> But some of the DA clubs (not all but some like the track suit wearing bozo brigade) promised a sanctioned DA II and sold it as already being approved.  So the question is even if the coach of the B team is the best fit for your kid, how can you trust a club that was selling a load of crap?
> 
> Second, creating this new league further waters down the competition for everyone.  The level of play on the DPL teams will be unbalanced.  Everyone would be better served if these teams were placed in their correct level in CSL or SCDSL instead of having 10 teams that you are stuck with regardless of their level of play.


Yes just look at EGSL Spring lol


----------



## NoGoal

chargerfan said:


> I'm sure there will be a disparity between talent levels on teams. A bench player on a top DA team, or a DAII player at that club, could most likely make a lower DA team, and could probably start.


Bingo, I would even say at 12/13 yrs old there isn't much difference between #15-22 on a Girls DA roster who will most likely sit vs #1-8 starter on a B team from the same club.


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> GKrent did you mean "they don't make DAII"?  Parents shouldn't be placing their kid because of a league. They should be placing them based on play time, good coach, enjoying the game and developing as a player still.  Seriously, did this new league really have to follow the DA sub rules?  It's the B/sister team, all the players on the team need to develop and not be limited in their play time.


No I meant DA.  If your kid trys out for a DA roster spot, and the Coach that you respect says "your kids not ready, but heres a spot on the B-team"...you are saying the parent will walk and try out for some other DA or ECNL club instead of accept the B team spot.  I'm saying if that kid isn't a clear cut DA level baller then why shop your kid around to other DA/ECNL programs and risk them making the team as a sub?  *Especially* in DA with the strict sub rules.  

PS  I have not heard that DAII is following DA sub rules.  Where did you hear that?


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> I think there is validity to what you are saying in some organizations.  I, for one,  have heard and seen that dog and pony show perpetuated at several different clubs for years.  EGSL was the worst IMHO.  I would be fine with DAII playing in SCDSL, frankly, which I don't think has been ruled out just yet.  What will annoy me is if it turns into some joke of a spring league that prevents a decent team from competing in National Cup or National League.


I agree, I don't understand the need for a special league for the B teams.  Like I posted these clubs are selling the sizzle whoch is having their own special league of 10 teams.


----------



## soccer4us

NoGoal said:


> I agree, I don't understand the need for a special league for the B teams.  Like I posted these clubs are selling the sizzle whoch is having their own special league of 10 teams.


It's their hope to keep the B team players in the club AKA money


----------



## ESPNANALYST

gkrent said:


> No I meant DA.  If your kid trys out for a DA roster spot, and the Coach that you respect says "your kids not ready, but heres a spot on the B-team"...you are saying the parent will walk and try out for some other DA or ECNL club instead of accept the B team spot.  I'm saying if that kid isn't a clear cut DA level baller then why shop your kid around to other DA/ECNL programs and risk them making the team as a sub?  *Especially* in DA with the strict sub rules.
> 
> PS  I have not heard that DAII is following DA sub rules.  Where did you hear that?


Of course anyone would try their hand multiple places!
Why not? One club this season thought they were going to be just fine. They let several players go to other DA and girls who were not "good enough" for one team got 3-5 other DA offers. Now it's April and they are hurting because of their arrogance.
Another thing we have seen is the movement. Specifically former powerhouses are losing players to other clubs. A once offensive team now has a stacked defense - its intersting to see thus far how the "culture" of the teams are changing. I know of only 1 DA team that is largely composed of its previous players. Everyone else is a smattering so I think at this point it's unfair to make an assessment on relative strength. 
Do what's best always for your girl. B team or whatever a good coach is a good coach. 
The coach I referred to above is not a good one and everyone knows it but it's a classic brand vs coach talent dilemma. What I think is GREAT about two of the major clubs is that the coaches are coaching a main team and a developmental team. I think that sends a strong signal to parents of the value of development and they should be lauded for their commitment. Beach and Surf did a fine job of coaching assignments that have some very good coaches at a "b team" level.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

chargerfan said:


> I know many good players on B teams, and I think obviously it is best to have your child somewhere they are going to get 50%+ play time. I just don't understand why they need a separate league, when they are the second team. It seems like nothing but a ploy to keep parents happy. And while you are realitic, I can tell you a lot of parents are not, and the clubs are catering to those parents.


I have heard he opposite. They are not buying it and that's why those "DA2" teams are now trying to recruit youngers to "play up"


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> No I meant DA.  If your kid trys out for a DA roster spot, and the Coach that you respect says "your kids not ready, but heres a spot on the B-team"...you are saying the parent will walk and try out for some other DA or ECNL club instead of accept the B team spot.  I'm saying if that kid isn't a clear cut DA level baller then why shop your kid around to other DA/ECNL programs and risk them making the team as a sub?  *Especially* in DA with the strict sub rules.
> 
> PS  I have not heard that DAII is following DA sub rules.  Where did you hear that?


There are many variables, but a player not starting or getting on a Girls DA 1,2,3,4 ranked team.  Doesn't mean the same player couldn't start and or play a lot for a middle-lower Girls DA or ECNL team.  As you are aware by U15/U16 it's best to play a lot of minutes on a team that will be seen by college coaches.

Maybe I read to much into this post below assuming, if they are following the guidelines and principles mandated by DA that the sub rules would also be the same.

_"The Academy II- Developmental Player League (DP League) was created through a collaboration between Development Academy clubs and provides an incredible option for an expanded pool of participating players to train and develop under the same guidelines and principles mandated by the DA. Players who excel in the Academy II program will also have the opportunity to serve as “Developmental Players” to the DA teams._


----------



## gkrent

ESPNANALYST said:


> Of course anyone would try their hand multiple places!
> Why not? One club this season thought they were going to be just fine. They let several players go to other DA and girls who were not "good enough" for one team got 3-5 other DA offers. Now it's April and they are hurting because of their arrogance.
> Another thing we have seen is the movement. Specifically former powerhouses are losing players to other clubs. A once offensive team now has a stacked defense - its intersting to see thus far how the "culture" of the teams are changing. I know of only 1 DA team that is largely composed of its previous players. Everyone else is a smattering so I think at this point it's unfair to make an assessment on relative strength.
> Do what's best always for your girl. B team or whatever a good coach is a good coach.
> The coach I referred to above is not a good one and everyone knows it but it's a classic brand vs coach talent dilemma. What I think is GREAT about two of the major clubs is that the coaches are coaching a main team and a developmental team. I think that sends a strong signal to parents of the value of development and they should be lauded for their commitment. Beach and Surf did a fine job of coaching assignments that have some very good coaches at a "b team" level.


Great example.  I guess I just didn't feel the need to shop around because I knew that the situation we were in was the best, coaching-wise, and actually one of the most up-front clubs I have dealt with.  But I get it, a player from certain teams may truly be a baller just not the kind of baller those coaches like.   The coach they are dealing with maybe a BSer extraordinaire, of just being really noncommittal.   All valid reasons to go looking. 

I guess what I'm trying to get at is that I honestly don't believe most parents will put their kids on a DAII team solely because they were dazzled by the gaming circuit.


----------



## GoWest

ESPNANALYST said:


> Of course anyone would try their hand multiple places!
> Why not? One club this season thought they were going to be just fine. They let several players go to other DA and girls who were not "good enough" for one team got 3-5 other DA offers. Now it's April and they are hurting because of their arrogance.
> Another thing we have seen is the movement. Specifically former powerhouses are losing players to other clubs. A once offensive team now has a stacked defense - its intersting to see thus far how the "culture" of the teams are changing. I know of only 1 DA team that is largely composed of its previous players. Everyone else is a smattering so I think at this point it's unfair to make an assessment on relative strength.
> Do what's best always for your girl. B team or whatever a good coach is a good coach.
> The coach I referred to above is not a good one and everyone knows it but it's a classic brand vs coach talent dilemma. What I think is GREAT about two of the major clubs is that the coaches are coaching a main team and a developmental team. I think that sends a strong signal to parents of the value of development and they should be lauded for their commitment. Beach and Surf did a fine job of coaching assignments that have some very good coaches at a "b team" level.


"I know of only 1 DA team that is largely composed of its previous players. Everyone else is a smattering so I think at this point it's unfair to make an assessment on relative strength...."

Which 1 DA team are you referring to?


----------



## ESPNANALYST

gkrent said:


> Great example.  I guess I just didn't feel the need to shop around because I knew that the situation we were in was the best, coaching-wise, and actually one of the most up-front clubs I have dealt with.  But I get it, a player from certain teams may truly be a baller just not the kind of baller those coaches like.   The coach they are dealing with maybe a BSer extraordinaire, of just being really noncommittal.   All valid reasons to go looking.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to get at is that I honestly don't believe most parents will put their kids on a DAII team solely because they were dazzled by the gaming circuit.


I agree and responded as such. Parents seem to be very smart this season- cautious. I saw a lot more shopping of DA and ECNL right down to playing time promises etc than ever.
I like to think of it also as a big puzzle. It's not always about skill or heart- it's what the coaches need at the time. You can't take it personally. 
We found that in our quest to find a coach that appreciated the type of player mine is was paramount. We got lucky (and have been over the years actually) 
I hope the league works because the girls deserve it. Beach B and LAGSD B are GOOD TEAMS. They deserve a good circuit


----------



## JackZ

The website fonts and colors even match the "real" DA website. Smart.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

I am not a fan of D2 aka the new Development Player League (DPL) which is not sanctioned by US Soccer.   DA Southwest Division announced the formation of the new league.  It's also exclusive - only the 11 DA clubs, who are non-ECNL clubs will play in the DPL. Those clubs are  Legends SC, Albion SC, LA Galaxy, LA Galaxy SD, Albion SC, Eagles, LA Premier FC,  Beach FC, Real So Cal, and Pateadores. Eagles and RSC will no longer be affiliated with ECNL. But of course, that can all change in 2018-2019.


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> Great example.  I guess I just didn't feel the need to shop around because I knew that the situation we were in was the best, coaching-wise, and actually one of the most up-front clubs I have dealt with.  But I get it, a player from certain teams may truly be a baller just not the kind of baller those coaches like.   The coach they are dealing with maybe a BSer extraordinaire, of just being really noncommittal.   All valid reasons to go looking.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to get at is that I honestly don't believe most parents will put their kids on a DAII team solely because they were dazzled by the gaming circuit.


GKrent you wouldn't do it, but many parents do place their kids based on a league.  It's why a couple or so DA clubs were selling DAII as a US Soccer DA affiliated league.  Now it's called a Development Players League.


----------



## JackZ

WHOIS lookup on the website domain (www.dpleague.org), just to fact check some, resulted in:

*Registrant Contact*
Name: LA Galaxy San Diego
Organization: LA Galaxy SD
Mailing Address: 5315 Avenida Encinas, Carlsbad California 92008 US
Phone: +1.7607176919
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email: patricktrolan@live.com
*Admin Contact*
Name: LA Galaxy San Diego
Organization: LA Galaxy SD
Mailing Address: 5315 Avenida Encinas, Carlsbad California 92008 US
Phone: +1.7607176919
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email: patricktrolan@live.com
*Tech Contact*
Name: LA Galaxy San Diego
Organization: LA Galaxy SD
Mailing Address: 5315 Avenida Encinas, Carlsbad California 92008 US
Phone: +1.7607176919
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email: patricktrolan@live.com


----------



## GoWest

Does it really matter? Was there all this hoopla when EGSL hit the market as far as "official sanctioning" goes? At the end of the day, I agree with ESPNanalyst that parents are being cautious before buying. Bottom line, like it or not, DA will be the "big dog" while ECNL and Academy2 will fall in line.


----------



## chargerfan

NoGoal said:


> GKrent you would do it, but many parents do place their kids based on a league.  It's why a couple or so DA clubs were selling DAII as a US Soccer DA affiliated league.  Now it's called a Development Players League.


I think when it comes down to it, DA was created to identify a select few from each age group. The top 3-4 from the top DA teams will be looked at. I think we already have an idea who those girls are. They are the ones that every DA team is trying to recruit. Honestly, for most girls in DA and then the girls in DAII, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Disagree my dd training thus far has been EXCEPTIONAL in the DA. 
Like it or not a DA player will receive instruction and additional training someone in ECNL or. SCDSL won't get.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

ESPNANALYST said:


> I hope the league works because the girls deserve it. Beach B and LAGSD B are GOOD TEAMS. They deserve a good circuit


Which LAGSD B team are you referring to?  I absolutely adore last year's  '04 2nd team coach (NE) but they had a very difficult time in league.  The '03 2nd team did OK in league but didn't have the kind of year CH did with the top team (yes I know that CH had a great year, but still).


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Again you guys are comparing apples to oranges.
These are not last years teams anymore.
The movement is significant.
Your stats and numbers won't work anymore


----------



## chargerfan

ESPNANALYST said:


> Disagree my dd training thus far has been EXCEPTIONAL in the DA.
> Like it or not a DA player will receive instruction and additional training someone in ECNL or. SCDSL won't get.


That's great, but the DAs goal of identifying national teams players is only applicable to the top few in DA.  Maybe I'm not clued in completely, but how is the instruction and training any different other than the extra day? It's the same coaches.


----------



## dreamz

Soccer said:


> This is an off shoot League under the Presidio umbrella.  Now you have Presidio, SDDA, and whatever they are calling this all overseen by Bob Turner.  This is fact.
> 
> Those loyal to Presidio aren't happy.
> 
> This is nothing more then a way for these clubs to keep their B kids.
> 
> The showcases are run by Legends (AKA Silverlakes Showcase) and Vegas, where the director will partner up with anyone.  Nothing new here.
> 
> Good for them for pulling it off, but it is not the second coming.
> 
> ECNL will still be a better option then this.  But to each his own.  And DA may overtime be a better option then ECNL has been.
> 
> But this is no different then what these teams have already had, just with a different title.
> 
> It's a way to keep $$ at home instead of losing these kids to clubs with ECNL.


What people seem to be missing is that this isn't a "league" at all. It's not sanctioned by anyone. This is an exclusive bracket with selective membership being run by Presidio for the exclusive members in the bracket. You can't be promoted in to this bracket. You can't be relegated out of it and you pick and chose who you want in it. The word "league" is misleading.
They will play Presidio/SDDA until they get to the age of exclusivity and then they get to play in their own bracket where they have their own rules. 
US Soccer isn't sanctioning this. They wouldn't be able to play National Cup is US Soccer sanctioned it and they made it very clear (the only clear thing in their otherwise vague press release) that teams will play National Cup. This eliminates US Soccer's support/sanctioning of it. The only way to play National Cup is by playing in a Cal South sanctioned "league". Which they aren't. Hence the Presidio connection. The other two gaming circuits turned down DA2 because it wasn't fair to the rest of the members in the league.
I hope Presidio members come down hard on this and stand up to whomever made the decision to administrate this bracket under the Presidio umbrella at the expense of the rest of their membership.
Next, Cal South won't sanction it because it's an "exclusive" league and not "inclusive" which is against their bylaws.
No US Club because that = no National Cup.
Folks this ain't a league. They can call it that but it's a bracket in a gaming circuit which they all already had. 
IMHO, this bracket was created because the B teams (with the exception of Legends, Beach, RSC) are SO bad, their regular leagues were going to be too hard for these bad "B" teams and they needed a soft option so parents wouldn't get mad and leave. 
There is ZERO benefit to this bracket of exclusive B teams. This is a pathway to nowhere. No playoffs. No DA, no national team exposure no nothing. 
If your player was a DA level player, they would already be on the DA team. 

This is the Developmental Players Division (not league) in Presidio Soccer League. By exclusive invitation only. End of story.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

chargerfan said:


> That's great, but the DAs goal of identifying national teams players is only applicable to the top few in DA.  Maybe I'm not clued in completely, but how is the instruction and training any different other than the extra day? It's the same coaches.


We have had a completely different experience in DA (which hasn't started yet) training vs normal club. We had a very too level coach before. We are doing film, conditioning, much more technical focused than before. All I can say is it feels different and I had no complaint before


----------



## dreamz

chargerfan said:


> The b teams at other clubs should get together and create a league too. Why not at this point? Like Oprah would say- You get a league! You get a league! You get a league! A league for everybody!


My suggestion would go one step further.....all of the Presidio Clubs should get together and create their own "exclusive" division in all of the younger age groups where Albion and LAGSD need their teams to play until they reach the "special" age groups. So the uninvited clubs should become exclusive when Albion and Carlsbad need them for their teams to play and leave out the teams in those clubs since they can't be bothered when they get to DPD (Developmental Player Division) ages. 

Or - the Presidio clubs should just leave Presidio and BT can run the DA2/Albion/Carlsbad Inter-club league since that's all they would have to play is each other.

We need to stop calling it a league and call it what is really is.


----------



## Justafan

ESPNANALYST said:


> Disagree my dd training thus far has been EXCEPTIONAL in the DA.
> Like it or not a DA player will receive instruction and additional training someone in ECNL or. SCDSL won't get.


I would bet that whoever the coach is that is providing you the EXCEPTIONAL training now, if different from your previous coach, has always provided exceptional coaching/training.  Thus, it is a function of the coach and not DA per se.  

Regarding additional instruction and training, just because it's 4 days a week doesn't necessarily mean anything.  Most girls by this age train 4-5 days/week with speed and agility and privates.  

The real advantage is going to be in training with top talent day in and day out.  And if you really think about it, it will be difficult for DA to be better at it than ECNL because ECNL had all the top talent concentrated in 8 teams.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Is your daughter in the DA ?


----------



## chargerfan

ESPNANALYST said:


> Is your daughter in the DA ?


Who are you asking?

No. We are waiting to see how it pans out this year . I am skeptical that it offers much more than our current situation. My daughter has trained under one of the current Da coaches, and I happen to think her coach this year is better. The other Da coach in our area is not what I would call a developmental coach. Academics is also priority in our family, not soccer. I'm wondering how kids will be able to juggle both with so much time at practice.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

I know Eagles and Real So Cal is not participating in ECNL next season. I heard there are an additional 5-7 other SoCal clubs in that bucket too - does anyone who which clubs?


----------



## NoGoal

Legends, Beach and to a degree Carlsbad Lightening and LA Premier all benefited from USYS National League.  I'm surprised they aren't promoting the National League gaming circuit for their B teams vs placing them in this Development Players circuit.


----------



## Sombitch

IntheknowSoccer said:


> I know Eagles and Real So Cal is not participating in ECNL next season. I heard there are an additional 5-7 other SoCal clubs in that bucket too - does anyone who which clubs?


False 

Surf
Slammers
Strikers
Blues
West coast
Arsenal
Sharks 

These are SoCal ECNL teams next year along with the Vegas and AZ teams

Real and Eagles had a choice between DA and ECNL. They chose DA


----------



## Livinthedream

NoGoal said:


> Legends, Beach and to a degree Carlsbad Lightening and LA Premier all benefited from USYS National League.  I'm surprised they aren't promoting the National League gaming circuit for their B teams vs placing them in this Development Players circuit.


Hey NG, from what I've been told, it looks like the teams in the DPL will play in there Academy Team league (10 Teams),  also petition for USYS National League (4 games in North Carolina, and 3 in Vegas) and represent DPL in Cal South National Cup. Throw in a couple of Showcases ( Silverlakes and/or Surf). It should be a good chance for girls to get looked at by some Colleges.


----------



## Swoosh

dreamz said:


> My suggestion would go one step further.....all of the Presidio Clubs should get together and create their own "exclusive" division in all of the younger age groups where Albion and LAGSD need their teams to play until they reach the "special" age groups. So the uninvited clubs should become exclusive when Albion and Carlsbad need them for their teams to play and leave out the teams in those clubs since they can't be bothered when they get to DPD (Developmental Player Division) ages.
> 
> Or - the Presidio clubs should just leave Presidio and BT can run the DA2/Albion/Carlsbad Inter-club league since that's all they would have to play is each other.
> 
> We need to stop calling it a league and call it what is really is.





dreamz said:


> What people seem to be missing is that this isn't a "league" at all. It's not sanctioned by anyone. This is an exclusive bracket with selective membership being run by Presidio for the exclusive members in the bracket. You can't be promoted in to this bracket. You can't be relegated out of it and you pick and chose who you want in it. The word "league" is misleading.
> They will play Presidio/SDDA until they get to the age of exclusivity and then they get to play in their own bracket where they have their own rules.
> US Soccer isn't sanctioning this. They wouldn't be able to play National Cup is US Soccer sanctioned it and they made it very clear (the only clear thing in their otherwise vague press release) that teams will play National Cup. This eliminates US Soccer's support/sanctioning of it. The only way to play National Cup is by playing in a Cal South sanctioned "league". Which they aren't. Hence the Presidio connection. The other two gaming circuits turned down DA2 because it wasn't fair to the rest of the members in the league.
> I hope Presidio members come down hard on this and stand up to whomever made the decision to administrate this bracket under the Presidio umbrella at the expense of the rest of their membership.
> Next, Cal South won't sanction it because it's an "exclusive" league and not "inclusive" which is against their bylaws.
> No US Club because that = no National Cup.
> Folks this ain't a league. They can call it that but it's a bracket in a gaming circuit which they all already had.
> IMHO, this bracket was created because the B teams (with the exception of Legends, Beach, RSC) are SO bad, their regular leagues were going to be too hard for these bad "B" teams and they needed a soft option so parents wouldn't get mad and leave.
> There is ZERO benefit to this bracket of exclusive B teams. This is a pathway to nowhere. No playoffs. No DA, no national team exposure no nothing.
> If your player was a DA level player, they would already be on the DA team.
> 
> This is the Developmental Players Division (not league) in Presidio Soccer League. By exclusive invitation only. End of story.


Names, leagues, branding aside, this is simple:

These clubs are just replacing their CSL or SCDSL leagues to play each other.  Nothing else changes, the good teams will continue to qualify for CRL and National League, Surf, etc. and the bad ones won't.  Nothing wrong with doing away with a bad SCDSL or an even worse CSL season.


----------



## chargerfan

These clubs are just replacing their CSL or SCDSL leagues to play each other.  Nothing else changes, the good teams will continue to qualify for CRL and National League, Surf, etc. and the bad ones won't.  Nothing wrong with doing away with a bad SCDSL or an even worse CSL season.[/QUOTE]

But what's the point? I really don't think Albion b team would even be successful in scdsl or csl, whatever it is they play. They couldn't beat a force or a notts level team. The same with a lot of those other DP teams. It seems to me that those coaches made promises about the level of team that would quickly be debunked in Crl and league.


----------



## Kicknit22

chargerfan said:


> These clubs are just replacing their CSL or SCDSL leagues to play each other.  Nothing else changes, the good teams will continue to qualify for CRL and National League, Surf, etc. and the bad ones won't.  Nothing wrong with doing away with a bad SCDSL or an even worse CSL season.


But what's the point? I really don't think Albion b team would even be successful in scdsl or csl, whatever it is they play. They couldn't beat a force or a notts level team. The same with a lot of those other DP teams. It seems to me that those coaches made promises about the level of team that would quickly be debunked in Crl and league.[/QUOTE]
I assume you aren't making a blanket statement across all age groups, right?


----------



## chargerfan

Kicknit22 said:


> But what's the point? I really don't think Albion b team would even be successful in scdsl or csl, whatever it is they play. They couldn't beat a force or a notts level team. The same with a lot of those other DP teams. It seems to me that those coaches made promises about the level of team that would quickly be debunked in Crl and league.


I assume you aren't making a blanket statement across all age groups, right?[/QUOTE]

I should have been more specific. I was talking about 04s. Although I do think it's hard to make the argument that those clubs b teams are deserving of their own league, no matter the age. Top talent, from what I am seeing, are either DA, ecnl, or A team at a non-DA or ecnl club. Not DA b team.


----------



## Kicknit22

The overall assumption is that EVERY player that is considered a DA level player at a given club, will accept the assignment.  Or that all the top talent from Non-DA clubs will migrate to a DA Club.  I honestly don't think this will be the case, particularly in this innagural year.  I am hearing of and witnessing several top talent that are choosing to pass on DA all together. Which would lead me to believe the 2nd teams will be strong.   Aside from the 4 ECNL clubs that abstained from the DAII, I think most of the B teams will represent the strength of each age group.   Not saying that here won't be acceptions to the rule by Non-ECNL and Non-DA clubs.


----------



## chargerfan

Kicknit22 said:


> The overall assumption is that EVERY player that is considered a DA level player at a given club, will accept the assignment.  Or that all the top talent from Non-DA clubs will migrate to a DA Club.  I honestly don't think this will be the case, particularly in this innagural year.  I am hearing of and witnessing several top talent that are choosing to pass on DA all together. Which would lead me to believe the 2nd teams will be strong.   Aside from the 4 ECNL clubs that abstained from the DAII, I think most of the B teams will represent the strength of each age group.   Not saying that here won't be acceptions to the rule by Non-ECNL and Non-DA clubs.


 I definitely don't think all top talent is going to DA. I completely agree with you. But I don't think those parents will stay with the club to play on a b team. It seems like they would go ecnl or a strong non-DA team. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Eusebio

I guess without US Soccer sanctioning, I'm still struggling to see the point of this DAII/DPL league. They could have just called these B teams "Academy Reserve", put them in SCDSL/CSL and then called it a day. They (DPL) are under the exact same restrictions as Presidio/CSL/SCDSL in regards to DPs, so the pathway is identical. And they're having to jump through a lot of hoops just to be eligible for National Cup and CRL. And there's no need to create entire new league just to enter a couple of showcases. There are already plenty available for CalSouth teams. And if you actually have a strong team, then there shouldn't be any problems entering into tournaments like Surf Cup, Legends, and etc.

Elite players will always be fine, but this league fragmentation really hurts the Flight 1.5 and Silver Elite level players and teams. If a mid-level Gold or Silver Elite player is playing alongside or against a mishmash of Silver-to-almost Bronze players, then it's very easy for those players to get lost in the mediocrity. A coach/scout will look at the game for 2 minutes, see the poor quality, and move on. It's also hard for emerging players to be challenged if the team only has about 3-4 players at or near that same level because those players are spread thin across 6 different leagues (Presidio, SDDA, DPL, SCDSL, CSL, and ECNL).

I also have serious doubts of the depth of the talent pools at these DA clubs. On the boys side, the 02,03, and 04 all had a similar split with the expanded DA age groups last year. Across 3 age groups, not a single "B" team of these DA clubs finished in the top half of a league table, almost none of them had a significant result at a major tournament, all (except 02s, still in progress) had relatively early exits in state/national cup, and the few that managed to qualify for CRL finished in the bottom half of the table. I know these are boys and not girls, but a strong Gold level "B" team at DA club is an exception rather than the rule from what I've seen. With the boys, LAUFA and Albion Garton managed to get a few good results here and there but I wouldn't want to make a "B" team league of LAUFA, Albion Garton, Surf Select, Real SoCal, Arsenal, Golden State, LAGSB in any of the age groups between 02,03,04. It would be a mix of mid-level Gold teams with borderline Bronze teams. It's better for the stronger "B" teams to play in the top flights of CSL/SDSL and the weaker ones to play in the lower levels of those leagues. That would be better for the player's development.

It'll be interesting to see how the mid-table/bottom table DPL teams compare to regular SCDSL/CSL/Presidio teams when we see them in mixed competitions. Some parents will be in for a rude awakening when they realize they had to jump through all these hoops just to struggle to beat a no-name Silver club from the high desert whose parents spent a quarter of the price on club fees and training.

I hope the boys don't follow in the footsteps of this DPL league. But I imagine this is just a "face-saving" league and it probably won't be around in its current form 2 years from now. I don't blame the parents at all. There's been a ton of changes over the last 12 months and it's extremely difficult to navigate through it, especially when we're also caught in the middle of a turf war between clubs and associations.


----------



## dreamz

Eusebio said:


> I guess without US Soccer sanctioning, I'm still struggling to see the point of this DAII/DPL league. They could have just called these B teams "Academy Reserve", put them in SCDSL/CSL and then called it a day. They (DPL) are under the exact same restrictions as Presidio/CSL/SCDSL in regards to DPs, so the pathway is identical. And they're having to jump through a lot of hoops just to be eligible for National Cup and CRL. And there's no need to create entire new league just to enter a couple of showcases. There are already plenty available for CalSouth teams. And if you actually have a strong team, then there shouldn't be any problems entering into tournaments like Surf Cup, Legends, and etc.
> 
> Elite players will always be fine, but this league fragmentation really hurts the Flight 1.5 and Silver Elite level players and teams. If a mid-level Gold or Silver Elite player is playing alongside or against a mishmash of Silver-to-almost Bronze players, then it's very easy for those players to get lost in the mediocrity. A coach/scout will look at the game for 2 minutes, see the poor quality, and move on. It's also hard for emerging players to be challenged if the team only has about 3-4 players at or near that same level because those players are spread thin across 6 different leagues (Presidio, SDDA, DPL, SCDSL, CSL, and ECNL).
> 
> I also have serious doubts of the depth of the talent pools at these DA clubs. On the boys side, the 02,03, and 04 all had a similar split with the expanded DA age groups last year. Across 3 age groups, not a single "B" team of these DA clubs finished in the top half of a league table, almost none of them had a significant result at a major tournament, all (except 02s, still in progress) had relatively early exits in state/national cup, and the few that managed to qualify for CRL finished in the bottom half of the table. I know these are boys and not girls, but a strong Gold level "B" team at DA club is an exception rather than the rule from what I've seen. With the boys, LAUFA and Albion Garton managed to get a few good results here and there but I wouldn't want to make a "B" team league of LAUFA, Albion Garton, Surf Select, Real SoCal, Arsenal, Golden State, LAGSB in any of the age groups between 02,03,04. It would be a mix of mid-level Gold teams with borderline Bronze teams. It's better for the stronger "B" teams to play in the top flights of CSL/SDSL and the weaker ones to play in the lower levels of those leagues. That would be better for the player's development.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the mid-table/bottom table DPL teams compare to regular SCDSL/CSL/Presidio teams when we see them in mixed competitions. Some parents will be in for a rude awakening when they realize they had to jump through all these hoops just to struggle to beat a no-name Silver club from the high desert whose parents spent a quarter of the price on club fees and training.
> 
> I hope the boys don't follow in the footsteps of this DPL league. But I imagine this is just a "face-saving" league and it probably won't be around in its current form 2 years from now. I don't blame the parents at all. There's been a ton of changes over the last 12 months and it's extremely difficult to navigate through it, especially when we're also caught in the middle of a turf war between clubs and associations.


DPL isn't a league. It's a bracket/division in Presidio. Just liked very other bracket. Only it's exclusive to the clubs in it. No one else can be a part of it.  
That's what parents need to understand. This isn't a league on any level. It's a 10 team division, with travel to AZ, that plays in Presidio. It's not a National League or even a local league. The SoCal leagues are CSL/SCDSL/Presidio that play under Cal South. This DPD (Developmental Player Division) is not sanctioned by Cal South which a league has to be. The players will register through Cal South just like they did when they played in CSL/SCDSL/Presidio.


----------



## dreamz

Livinthedream said:


> Hey NG, from what I've been told, it looks like the teams in the DPL will play in there Academy Team league (10 Teams),  also petition for USYS National League (4 games in North Carolina, and 3 in Vegas) and represent DPL in Cal South National Cup. Throw in a couple of Showcases ( Silverlakes and/or Surf). It should be a good chance for girls to get looked at by some Colleges.


Petition for National League? That's funny if that's what they are telling parents. No one is going to "petition" to get in to National League. You have to qualify to get in to NL. Maybe a Legends or Beach B team could qualify in to National League, through the proper channels of qualification, but no B team is going to petition their way in.


----------



## Livinthedream

dreamz said:


> Petition for National League? That's funny if that's what they are telling parents. No one is going to "petition" to get in to National League. You have to qualify to get in to NL. Maybe a Legends or Beach B team could qualify in to National League, through the proper channels of qualification, but no B team is going to petition their way in.


Respectfully disagree...But I think we are both right. DD's Team has been in NL the last 3 years, and I did the petition/application.

http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/national_league/201617_national_league_qualifiers/

Any Team can apply...if they are not an automatic qualifier, they can be selected by the National League Committee.


----------



## Dos Equis

So to sum up, this braintrust decided the best way to serve their members, and the broader socal youth soccer community, is to create a new league for the B teams of the weaker DA clubs, a league which spans multiple states and involves a 3 hour drive with normal traffic between the Camarillo/SF Valley and San Diego entrants for league games, and this fall(?) league will be supplemented by (they hope) entering these teams in National League, so they can all play each other one weekend in Las Vegas and one week usually during school in North Carolina (or another final four site), and hope college coaches come to their event in Norco the week before the final four during Thanksgiving, when more likely not a single DA nor a single ECNL team will participate.   Exactly what purpose does this league serve but their own interests?  Would they not be able to get better competition by staying in existing Socal leagues, one of which they previsouly helped create called SCDSL, qualifying for CRL, etc?  Could they not implement the same DA training practices without creating a higher cost structure in both money and time for their members?  Will DA2 be fully funded by those clubs who are doing so for DA?  If they really believe that this path will provide their DA talent, do they not realize it makes the entry cost of club soccer higher, and less accessible for lower income families, and reduces the pool of players they will see?

Congratulations to US Soccer, the first unintended consequence of your exerting greater control in youth development is a new leage that will result in a net increase in costs to play club soccer in Socal for many people.

But what do I know --  I think the Real Socal quote in the GoalNation press release sums up the benefits of this new league best.


----------



## dreamz

Dos Equis said:


> So to sum up, this braintrust decided the best way to serve their members, and the broader socal youth soccer community, is to create a new league for the B teams of the weaker DA clubs, a league which spans multiple states and involves a 3 hour drive with normal traffic between the Camarillo/SF Valley and San Diego entrants for league games, and this fall(?) league will be supplemented by (they hope) entering these teams in National League, so they can all play each other one weekend in Las Vegas and one week usually during school in North Carolina (or another final four site), and hope college coaches come to their event in Norco the week before the final four during Thanksgiving, when more likely not a single DA nor a single ECNL team will participate.   Exactly what purpose does this league serve but their own interests?  Would they not be able to get better competition by staying in existing Socal leagues, one of which they previsouly helped create called SCDSL, qualifying for CRL, etc?  Could they not implement the same DA training practices without creating a higher cost structure in both money and time for their members?  Will DA2 be fully funded by those clubs who are doing so for DA?  If they really believe that this path will provide their DA talent, do they not realize it makes the entry cost of club soccer higher, and less accessible for lower income families, and reduces the pool of players they will see?
> 
> Congratulations to US Soccer, the first unintended consequence of your exerting greater control in youth development is a new leage that will result in a net increase in costs to play club soccer in Socal for many people.
> 
> But what do I know --  I think the Real Socal quote in the GoalNation press release sums up the benefits of this new league best.


I agree with everything you say. However, as I've said in several other posts, this isn't a league. It's not sanctioned by anyone. It's a division playing in Presidio. That makes what you say even more to the point because they didn't create a league. They only created a division that will play in Presidio because no one else would touch their exclusive division.

The Real So Cal quote speaks VOLUMES.


----------



## amgkag0304

bruinblue14 said:


> http://goalnation.com/youth-soccer-clubs-launch-girls-academy-ii/


Money Grab...


----------



## NoGoal

Livinthedream said:


> Respectfully disagree...But I think we are both right. DD's Team has been in NL the last 3 years, and I did the petition/application.
> 
> http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/national_league/201617_national_league_qualifiers/
> 
> Any Team can apply...if they are not an automatic qualifier, they can be selected by the National League Committee.


That is not a sure bet though, because I'm sure USYS knows about the clubs A teams playing Girls DA.  It will be a long shot to get the B teams in via petition without earning it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> That is not a sure bet though, because I'm sure USYS knows about the clubs A teams playing Girls DA.  It will be a long shot to get the B teams in via petition without earning it.


Do you think National League will get watered down? Ecnl isn't supposed to play and DA can't either.


----------



## futboldad1

dreamz said:


> I agree with everything you say. However, as I've said in several other posts, this isn't a league. It's not sanctioned by anyone. It's a division playing in Presidio. That makes what you say even more to the point because they didn't create a league. They only created a division that will play in Presidio because no one else would touch their exclusive division.
> 
> The Real So Cal quote speaks VOLUMES.


What was the quote? It's gone now. Or is the fact there is no quote espousing the "benefits" the point? 

As other have said, DA2 is a nothing more than money grab by the usual suspects. Those who fall for it have themselves to blame.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think National League will get watered down? Ecnl isn't supposed to play and DA can't either.


It will be without Legends, Beach, Eastside (partnering with Reign DA) now in Girls DA.  IMO, it's still a far superior league than this DP league though and great for clubs who don't participate in Girls DA and ECNL.


----------



## Livinthedream

NoGoal said:


> That is not a sure bet though, because I'm sure USYS knows about the clubs A teams playing Girls DA.  It will be a long shot to get the B teams in via petition without earning it.


I agree with you there NG...I'm thinking NL will be watered down a lot. But if the DA and ECNL Teams can't play NL, and NL still wants to have 32 Teams per age group...I would think NL would still have an Open Division where the committee picks worthy Teams. Im sure some Clubs will place some of there DA players on NL rosters...if it's allowed.


----------



## O'HARAHAWK10

NoGoal said:


> It will be without Legends, Beach, Eastside (partnering with Reign DA) now in Girls DA.  IMO, it's still a far superior league than this DP league though and great for clubs who don't participate in Girls DA and ECNL.


I look at it this way.. The 04's that were being prepped this past season to become the full time ECNL team now have been slighted to be that clubs DA team once DA was announced. The flight 1 team now becomes the ECNL team, which can leave some players and parents thinking of DAII as a step closer to becoming a full time DA player. Blues /WC/Strikers see it differently and are keeping course with ECNL and DA and not participating in this so called League/Division


----------



## NoGoal

Livinthedream said:


> I agree with you there NG...I'm thinking NL will be watered down a lot. But if the DA and ECNL Teams can't play NL, and NL still wants to have 32 Teams per age group...I would think NL would still have an Open Division where the committee picks worthy Teams. Im sure some Clubs will place some of there DA players on NL rosters...if it's allowed.


Had that expanded to 32 teams per age group?

I believe rostered DA players can't play National League.  If it wasn't the case, the DA/ECNL clubs like Slammers, Blues, WCFC and Surf would have their players who don't play a lot on the Girls DA teams, also play for the ECNL team.


----------



## Porkchop

So the boys have  PDA  (Pre- Academy)which appears to be similar to the DPL? 

2016/17 Pre-Academy Program is for Boys 2002 - 2005

_Purpose:  _The Pre-Academy program is in response to US Soccer's initiative to develop more players, beginning at younger ages.  As a member of the US Soccer Development Academy,  is taking initiative to develop those players who have the ambition and aspirations to become a world class player, and to contribute to Youth National Teams and competitive college soccer programs during their career.

*U12 Pre-Academy*
Our U12 Pre-Academy program is the entry level and consists of a pool of 22 players who compete in both 9v9 and 11v11 formats given the variety in physical development that is present at this age. The competitive calendar includes league play, tournament play as well as friendlies with other Academy clubs. Players train 2-3 times per week.

*U13 and U14 Pre-Academy Teams*
The U13 and U14 Pre-Academy teams all compete in the US Club National Premier Leagues- Midwest Developmental League (MDL). The MDL consists of 11 other Academy clubs in the Midwest including several Major League Soccer Clubs (Chicago Fire, Sporting KC, Columbus Crew) along with a select group of elite non-Academy clubs. Players train 3-4 times per week.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Had that expanded to 32 teams per age group?
> 
> I believe rostered DA players can't play National League.  If it wasn't the case, the DA/ECNL clubs like Slammers, Blues, WCFC and Surf would have their players who don't play a lot on the Girls DA teams, also play for the ECNL team.


I believe some ECNL players played National League games this season.


----------



## dreamz

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe some ECNL players played National League games this season.


ECNL players are allowed to play in other leagues so some clubs used ECNL players on USYS teams.
DA players can ONLY play for DA teams. They can not play in any other league or be registered through any other association.


----------



## dreamz

amgkag0304 said:


> Money Grab...


More fun facts on why Presidio is going to run this division. While the members of Presidio knew nothing of this decision, the Board of Directors gave permission for the division (they thought it was a league) to be run through Presidio.
The Presidio Board of Directors are paid to be board members. They are also paid over time for anything above and beyond the scope of their regular responsibilities. 
On the Presidio board is an LAGSD member who will be compensated as the scheduler for this division.
Any disciplinary actions, reschedules, posting of schedules, etc will be done by board members and they will be compensated accordingly. 
I would say the Presidio board member that represents LAGSD and who will also be compensated for scheduling this division has a bit of a conflict of interest.
Also, any board member that stands to benefit financially from this division being part of their league has a conflict of interest.
Interesting that there is a financial benefit for the people who voted to host this division but that no one that has no financial stake in this (the Presidio members) had any say in the decision.
Presidio members are not happy.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe some ECNL players played National League games this season.


Really? the only 2 ways is if the National League player was a discovery player for an ECNL team.  The other is if, a Ulittle player was playing up on her clubs U14 ECNL team and then brought down to help the U13 team who qualified for National League/USYS Championship series.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Really? the only 2 ways is if the National League player was a discovery player for an ECNL team.  The other is if, a Ulittle player was playing up at the clubs U14 ECNL team and then brought down to help the U13 team playing in National League or USYS Championship series.


I don't believe you are correct on that one.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't believe you are correct on that one.


Do tell how an ECNL player ended up playing for a National League team?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Do tell how an ECNL player ended up playing for a National League team?


I wasn't there, but heard Arsenal had ECNL girls playing.


----------



## mahrez

Wow, talk about a tangled web that's been weaved.  Comes down this copy cat like web site complete with a fake press release run by sd clubs as a presido division. 

LAG not funding or planning on participating, RSC might partially, others only some of the the age groups so these probable 6-8 team dpl divisions playing in LA, SD, & two states seem to go against the Presido charter and don't offer any real benefits.


----------



## dreamz

mahrez said:


> Wow, talk about a tangled web that's been weaved.  Comes down this copy cat like web site complete with a fake press release run by sd clubs as a presido division.
> 
> LAG not funding or planning on participating, RSC might partially, others only some of the the age groups so these probable 6-8 team dpl divisions playing in LA, SD, & two states seem to go against the Presido charter and don't offer any real benefits.
> 
> Info from the Presidio members meeting last night has it that the membership voted against the DP division by a large margin. So no DPD in Presidio. Sounds like the bozo brigade stood up to plead a case with nothing substantial to offer to anyone outside of their exclusive circus other than the opportunity to play their B teams in scrimmages and "priority" not guaranteed, entry in to their meaningless showcase events, like November Nights. WOW! Such a carrot! Meaning, vote for the DPD in Presidio and we'll still say no to you playing in our sandbox. One bozo even mentioned that DPD would "allow the DA clubs to cast a wider net" over the players in Presidio, meaning if you vote for DPD we'll have even more power to recruit your players thank you very much.
> 
> Sounds like the Presidio members saw through the smoke and mirrors and saw what a scam this is. Now if only the parents could see the scam.
> 
> My guess is that the DA clubs are charging higher fees for being a player on a DA2 team which helps finance their DA teams. Without DA2, these are regular teams and therefore, no reason to charge higher fees. They are trying to sell something, that is nothing, for more money. Nice, quality people running the bozo brigade.
> 
> One of the other things mentioned last night was the "national interest" in the DA2 program. People, take a look at the DA conferences nationwide. In whose right mind does ANY conference look like a good decision for B teams to play in a DA2 league with all of the travel that would be involved nationwide? B teams need the most bang for every buck they spend. When they pay to travel, they need to maximize the college exposure. Not travel, by plane, to play 1 game that potentially costs $300-$500 for no exposure. Waste of money. The travel will be hard enough on the DA players much less the B team players.
> 
> Make your $$ count towards something. This fake scam of a division isn't worth it.


----------



## dreamz

amgkag0304 said:


> Money Grab...


Info from the Presidio members meeting last night has it that the membership voted against the DP division by a large margin. So no DPD in Presidio. Sounds like the bozo brigade stood up to plead a case with nothing substantial to offer to anyone outside of their exclusive circus other than the opportunity to play their B teams in scrimmages and "priority" not guaranteed, entry in to their meaningless showcase events, like November Nights. WOW! Such a carrot! Meaning, vote for the DPD in Presidio and we'll still say no to you playing in our sandbox. One bozo even mentioned that DPD would "allow the DA clubs to cast a wider net" over the players in Presidio, meaning if you vote for DPD we'll have even more power to recruit your players thank you very much.

Sounds like the Presidio members saw through the smoke and mirrors and saw what a scam this is. Now if only the parents could see the scam.

My guess is that the DA clubs are charging higher fees for being a player on a DA2 team which helps finance their DA teams. Without DA2, these are regular teams and therefore, no reason to charge higher fees. They are trying to sell something, that is nothing, for more money. Nice, quality people running the bozo brigade.

One of the other things mentioned last night was the "national interest" in the DA2 program. People, take a look at the DA conferences nationwide. In whose right mind does ANY conference look like a good decision for B teams to play in a DA2 league with all of the travel that would be involved nationwide? B teams need the most bang for every buck they spend. When they pay to travel, they need to maximize the college exposure. Not travel, by plane, to play 1 game that potentially costs $300-$500 for no exposure. Waste of money. The travel will be hard enough on the DA players much less the B team players. 

Make your $$ count towards something. This fake scam of a division isn't worth it.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

Sombitch said:


> False
> 
> Surf
> Slammers
> Strikers
> Blues
> West coast
> Arsenal
> Sharks
> 
> These are SoCal ECNL teams next year along with the Vegas and AZ teams
> 
> Real and Eagles had a choice between DA and ECNL. They chose DA


It was not about choice re: RSC/Eagles and ECNL vs DA. Remember, both RSC and Eagles were already members of the DA for boys. They were then thrown out of ECNL because they chose not to let their boys play ECNL.


----------



## younothat

dreamz said:


> Info from the Presidio members meeting last night has it that the membership voted against the DP division by a large margin. So no DPD in Presidio. Sounds like the bozo brigade stood up to plead a case with nothing substantial to offer to anyone outside of their exclusive circus other than the opportunity to play their B teams in scrimmages and "priority" not guaranteed, entry in to their meaningless showcase events, like November Nights. WOW! Such a carrot! Meaning, vote for the DPD in Presidio and we'll still say no to you playing in our sandbox. One bozo even mentioned that DPD would "allow the DA clubs to cast a wider net" over the players in Presidio, meaning if you vote for DPD we'll have even more power to recruit your players thank you very much.
> 
> Sounds like the Presidio members saw through the smoke and mirrors and saw what a scam this is. Now if only the parents could see the scam.
> My guess is that the DA clubs are charging higher fees for being a player on a DA2 team which helps finance their DA teams. Without DA2, these are regular teams and therefore, no reason to charge higher fees. They are trying to sell something, that is nothing, for more money. Nice, quality people running the bozo brigade.
> 
> One of the other things mentioned last night was the "national interest" in the DA2 program. People, take a look at the DA conferences nationwide. In whose right mind does ANY conference look like a good decision for B teams to play in a DA2 league with all of the travel that would be involved nationwide? B teams need the most bang for every buck they spend. When they pay to travel, they need to maximize the college exposure. Not travel, by plane, to play 1 game that potentially costs $300-$500 for no exposure. Waste of money. The travel will be hard enough on the DA players much less the B team players.
> 
> Make your $$ count towards something. This fake scam of a division isn't worth it.


Wow, turning into a tragic comedy or something?


----------



## Dos Equis

IntheknowSoccer said:


> It was not about choice re: RSC/Eagles and ECNL vs DA. Remember, both RSC and Eagles were already members of the DA for boys. They were then thrown out of ECNL because they chose not to let their boys play ECNL.


The competing narrative that came out of the ECNL general meeting in February was only clubs who had won an ECNL National Championship would be allowed to compete in both ECNL and DA, all others had to choose.

Perhaps you can refute this argument by listing what years/age groups Eagles or Arsenal won ECNL National Championships.  I honestly do not have that history, nor could I find it quickly on the web.


----------



## Dos Equis

younothat said:


> Wow, turning into a tragic comedy or something?


They could register as an NPL under US Club Soccer.  A few years back, both SCDSL and CSL ran competing NPL division for girls in Socal, in the early years of ECNL, when everyone was panicking and no one knew what the non-ECNL, post-CSL Premier future would look like.  Both those leagues faded away.  

Of course, that means no USYS State/National Cup, but they could compete in US CLub Soccer Nationals. Then they truly would be separate, and never have to be held be accountable or compete with a single team from Socal in "games that matter."


----------



## Porkchop

dreamz said:


> Info from the Presidio members meeting last night has it that the membership voted against the DP division by a large margin. So no DPD in Presidio. Sounds like the bozo brigade stood up to plead a case with nothing substantial to offer to anyone outside of their exclusive circus other than the opportunity to play their B teams in scrimmages and "priority" not guaranteed, entry in to their meaningless showcase events, like November Nights. WOW! Such a carrot! Meaning, vote for the DPD in Presidio and we'll still say no to you playing in our sandbox. One bozo even mentioned that DPD would "allow the DA clubs to cast a wider net" over the players in Presidio, meaning if you vote for DPD we'll have even more power to recruit your players thank you very much.
> 
> Sounds like the Presidio members saw through the smoke and mirrors and saw what a scam this is. Now if only the parents could see the scam.
> 
> My guess is that the DA clubs are charging higher fees for being a player on a DA2 team which helps finance their DA teams. Without DA2, these are regular teams and therefore, no reason to charge higher fees. They are trying to sell something, that is nothing, for more money. Nice, quality people running the bozo brigade.
> 
> One of the other things mentioned last night was the "national interest" in the DA2 program. People, take a look at the DA conferences nationwide. In whose right mind does ANY conference look like a good decision for B teams to play in a DA2 league with all of the travel that would be involved nationwide? B teams need the most bang for every buck they spend. When they pay to travel, they need to maximize the college exposure. Not travel, by plane, to play 1 game that potentially costs $300-$500 for no exposure. Waste of money. The travel will be hard enough on the DA players much less the B team players.
> 
> Make your $$ count towards something. This fake scam of a division isn't worth it.


so the Boys DA  have the Pre-Academy?


----------



## Porkchop

IntheknowSoccer said:


> It was not about choice re: RSC/Eagles and ECNL vs DA. Remember, both RSC and Eagles were already members of the DA for boys. They were then thrown out of ECNL because they chose not to let their boys play ECNL.


Eagles has no DA for Boys- Santa Barbara & Real Do?


----------



## soccerobserver

DreamZ....absolutely hilarious post!!!!

*"Sounds like the bozo brigade stood up to plead a case with nothing substantial to offer to anyone outside of their exclusive circus other than the opportunity to play their B teams in scrimmages and "priority" not guaranteed, entry in to their meaningless showcase events, like November Nights. WOW! Such a carrot!"

"They are trying to sell something, that is nothing, for more money. Nice, quality people running the bozo brigade."*


----------



## zags77

You have to think another league like CSL or SCDSL would entertain hosting the DA2.  Hearing a lot families have paid and put down $$ already for their DA2 spot....


----------



## glen_dandy

zags77 said:


> You have to think another league like CSL or SCDSL would entertain hosting the DA2.  Hearing a lot families have paid and put down $$ already for their DA2 spot....


I've heard that the tension is between the Cal South rule that leagues must have open application, and the Academy clubs wanting a league for their B teams only.

The Academy B teams are free to  form their own league any time, but then those players will not be carded for tournaments/college showcases and also are ineligible for State Cup.  This leaves the Academy B teams playing each nine times in the fall and nine times in the spring.  That's it.  No showcases, no tournaments, no draw for college coaches.

Which leaves the Academy B teams with the option of joining SCDSL or CSL.  Which they don't want because how do they sell that to their players who could play on the A team for a non-Academy club?  Or on an ECNL team?


----------



## dreamz

zags77 said:


> You have to think another league like CSL or SCDSL would entertain hosting the DA2.  Hearing a lot families have paid and put down $$ already for their DA2 spot....


CSL or SCDSL taking on the DPD would be soccer suicide. Just like with the Presidio group, what member, that is not in this exclusive group, would be ok with their league doing this? There would be a mass revolt and clubs fleeing for the alternative league. CSL could do it because they aren't a member based league, they make all the decisions for everyone in the league regardless of what the clubs may think about a certain subject, but this DPD would go against their main principles of promotion/relegation because no one can promote in to or relegate out of this exclusive division. They also can't afford to lose what's left of the good clubs that they have. I'm sure the other CSL clubs would be super happy to support that. NOT.
I'm told SCDSL already passed on DA2.
I was also told that at the Presidio meeting last night the Presidio President said CSL would run DPD if Presidio membership voted it down so maybe CSL is considering it. But again, soccer suicide.


----------



## Kicknit22

Just out of curiosity, what would be the issue with another Division in CSL? There will still be the Premier Division.  Seems like a good fit. 10 teams- DPL Division.  Is it the idea that there is "hypothetically " a higher division than Premier, that would appear to be exclusive?  Seriously, who gives a rats ass?  It's a fall league.


----------



## soccerobserver

Maybe CSL and Scdsl should just merge and fold in GDA2 somewhere. Two weekends ago a silver elite team defeated a tier 1 team w a decent record for Presidents Cup Championship at u18-19. This  highlights the fact that there is a need for consolidation since there are not enough teams to fill all the leagues and have a decent experience for the families who are below DA and ecnl but above the average team.


----------



## Kicknit22

soccerobserver said:


> Maybe CSL and Scdsl should just merge and fold in GDA2 somewhere. Two weekends ago a silver elite team defeated a tier 1 team w a decent record for Presidents Cup Championship at u18-19. This  highlights the fact that there is a need for consolidation since there are not enough teams to fill all the leagues and have a decent experience for the families who are below DA and ecnl but above the average team.


Couldn't agree more, S-O.  Too bad ego's get in the way of doing what's best sometimes.   But,  on the other hand, the the threads arguing which league is better would no longer exist, lol.  I already cancelled the newspaper.  I needs my reading material.


----------



## Kicknit22

I know.......get a life, right?


----------



## Kicknit22

dreamz said:


> Info from the Presidio members meeting last night has it that the membership voted against the DP division by a large margin. So no DPD in Presidio. Sounds like the bozo brigade stood up to plead a case with nothing substantial to offer to anyone outside of their exclusive circus other than the opportunity to play their B teams in scrimmages and "priority" not guaranteed, entry in to their meaningless showcase events, like November Nights. WOW! Such a carrot! Meaning, vote for the DPD in Presidio and we'll still say no to you playing in our sandbox. One bozo even mentioned that DPD would "allow the DA clubs to cast a wider net" over the players in Presidio, meaning if you vote for DPD we'll have even more power to recruit your players thank you very much.
> 
> Sounds like the Presidio members saw through the smoke and mirrors and saw what a scam this is. Now if only the parents could see the scam.
> 
> My guess is that the DA clubs are charging higher fees for being a player on a DA2 team which helps finance their DA teams. Without DA2, these are regular teams and therefore, no reason to charge higher fees. They are trying to sell something, that is nothing, for more money. Nice, quality people running the bozo brigade.
> 
> One of the other things mentioned last night was the "national interest" in the DA2 program. People, take a look at the DA conferences nationwide. In whose right mind does ANY conference look like a good decision for B teams to play in a DA2 league with all of the travel that would be involved nationwide? B teams need the most bang for every buck they spend. When they pay to travel, they need to maximize the college exposure. Not travel, by plane, to play 1 game that potentially costs $300-$500 for no exposure. Waste of money. The travel will be hard enough on the DA players much less the B team players.
> 
> Make your $$ count towards something. This fake scam of a division isn't worth it.


What is all this travel you are talking about DREAMZ?


----------



## dreamz

Kicknit22 said:


> What is all this travel you are talking about DREAMZ?


Look at the DA conferences across the country and the travel for conferences other than SoCal. Look at the cluster of clubs that is the Southwest conference then check out the clubs involved in every other conference in the country with multiple states in each conference. This type of travel is a stretch for the regular DA teams and will be difficult enough. It's not sustainable for a nationwide DA2 "league" which is what is being promoted by the bozo brigade. The type of money needed to travel for league games for B teams is better used going to college showcase events, not traveling for meaningless games to play clubs 3 states and a plane ride away. This DA2 thing is not anything that can be implemented nationally even though that's what parents are being told by the SoCal DA2 peeps.


----------



## dreamz

Kicknit22 said:


> What is all this travel you are talking about DREAMZ?


And one more point. Eliminate the clubs on the DA map that have both DA and ECNL because the DPD gang doesn't want them to be able to play in the sandbox either. So no Slammers, Blues, Surf or West Coast in the SoCal DPD and then take those DA/ECNL clubs out of the rest of the country too because they aren't allowed in this exclusive division. So that leaves how many clubs traveling how far to play each other's B teams in a league that doesn't exist?


----------



## Kicknit22

dreamz said:


> Look at the DA conferences across the country and the travel for conferences other than SoCal. Look at the cluster of clubs that is the Southwest conference then check out the clubs involved in every other conference in the country with multiple states in each conference. This type of travel is a stretch for the regular DA teams and will be difficult enough. It's not sustainable for a nationwide DA2 "league" which is what is being promoted by the bozo brigade. The type of money needed to travel for league games for B teams is better used going to college showcase events, not traveling for meaningless games to play clubs 3 states and a plane ride away. This DA2 thing is not anything that can be implemented nationally even though that's what parents are being told by the SoCal DA2 peeps.


Okay, I get that for the other regions, and totally agree.  But, I could care less about what they are pitching Nationally.  The only thing that matters is what they are pitching to all in the Southwest.  Is it going to work out? How is is going to work out?  What is the platform? Still a few questions to be answered for the DAII folks.


----------



## PLSAP

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wasn't there, but heard Arsenal had ECNL girls playing.


I don't know exactly how it worked, but it was the whole team competing. From what I heard from their players and parents is these games were like showcasing events.
http://tournaments.usyouthsoccer.org/events/2016-17-National-League/Team/37388/ArsenalFCBrownCA-S/


----------



## Kicknit22

dreamz said:


> And one more point. Eliminate the clubs on the DA map that have both DA and ECNL because the DPD gang doesn't want them to be able to play in the sandbox either. So no Slammers, Blues, Surf or West Coast in the SoCal DPD and then take those DA/ECNL clubs out of the rest of the country too because they aren't allowed in this exclusive division. So that leaves how many clubs traveling how far to play each other's B teams in a league that doesn't exist?


It's not that they aren't allowed.  If they had it thier way, every team would be on board.  Its that they chose to stick with ECNL.  Again, nationally, don't care.  It's not going to happen anyway.


----------



## Striker17

dreamz said:


> And one more point. Eliminate the clubs on the DA map that have both DA and ECNL because the DPD gang doesn't want them to be able to play in the sandbox either. So no Slammers, Blues, Surf or West Coast in the SoCal DPD and then take those DA/ECNL clubs out of the rest of the country too because they aren't allowed in this exclusive division. So that leaves how many clubs traveling how far to play each other's B teams in a league that doesn't exist?


Question what is your personal axe to grind against those DOC? Or are you just passionate?


----------



## dreamz

Striker17 said:


> Question what is your personal axe to grind against those DOC? Or are you just passionate?


No axe to grind at all. Just trying to keep people informed. At the end of the day people will make up their own minds and to what they want but they should have the most accurate information possible in doing so. I do think there is a lot of false information being fed to parents and I think that's wrong. 
The GoalNation press release was vague. The information on the club websites is vague. They are claiming to be a league and they aren't. There is no published format, no structure, no information regarding showcases, nothing. Just a list of clubs participating. Seems a bit odd don't you think?


----------



## dreamz

Kicknit22 said:


> It's not that they aren't allowed.  If they had it thier way, every team would be on board.  Its that they chose to stick with ECNL.  Again, nationally, don't care.  It's not going to happen anyway.


They have straight up said they do not want Surf, Slammers, Blues or West Coast to be a part of this. Even if they opt out of ECNL down the road. Those clubs B teams would destroy the likes of LAP, Carlsbad, Albion, Pats and others. They want no part of playing them in the DPD.


----------



## Kicknit22

dreamz said:


> They have straight up said they do not want Surf, Slammers, Blues or West Coast to be a part of this. Even if they opt out of ECNL down the road. Those clubs B teams would destroy the likes of LAP, Carlsbad, Albion, Pats and others. They want no part of playing them in the DPD.


It's called DPL, not DPD.  But Wow! They said that?  I stand corrected.  However, I don't agree with your assertion that their B teams would dominate or destroy.


----------



## Striker17

dreamz said:


> No axe to grind at all. Just trying to keep people informed. At the end of the day people will make up their own minds and to what they want but they should have the most accurate information possible in doing so. I do think there is a lot of false information being fed to parents and I think that's wrong.
> The GoalNation press release was vague. The information on the club websites is vague. They are claiming to be a league and they aren't. There is no published format, no structure, no information regarding showcases, nothing. Just a list of clubs participating. Seems a bit odd don't you think?


I agree in transparency and debunking myths. I also think Goal Nation at its best is a rag and at its worst is the defacto Surf Paper so I have never put too much stock in that mess of fake news.
They sold a "dream". They believed what they were selling though.
I do not agree that any of this is over. The DA had changed the landscape much more than anyone would have thought. We had a lot of people making a lot of money off our pseudo fake leagues in SoCal and now it's all being exposed. When people see rosters and what has happened I think it will show that there were a lot more choices for families this year and the people who used to bend us over backwards no longer have the power they held for the last ten years


----------



## Striker17

dreamz said:


> They have straight up said they do not want Surf, Slammers, Blues or West Coast to be a part of this. Even if they opt out of ECNL down the road. Those clubs B teams would destroy the likes of LAP, Carlsbad, Albion, Pats and others. They want no part of playing them in the DPD.


I have never heard this. What I heard was that the ECNL clubs didn't want to give that up yet because DA was not proven - makes perfect sense to me. 
The ECNL clubs are not innocent - they did a lot of really crappy things to Carlsbad over the years for one. Now Carlsbad is enjoying some time in the sun. 
I personally think it's funny to watch the ECNL clubs have a little moment of freak out.
As far as B teams at ECNL clubs "beating everyone" uh yeah no not anymore. That's 2015. Landscape is different - lots of changes now.


----------



## dreamz

Kicknit22 said:


> It's called DPL, not DPD.  But Wow! They said that?  I stand corrected.  However, I don't agree with your assertion that their B teams would dominate or destroy.


They may call it DPL (Development Player League) but it's not a "league" its a division in a league so we all refer to it as the DPD (Development Players Division).


----------



## Striker17

dreamz said:


> They may call it DPL (Development Player League) but it's not a "league" its a division in a league so we all refer to it as the DPD (Development Players Division).


I am happy you pointed this out in a previous post because I for one was oblivious to this. I was just curious why you are so passionate about it. I didn't mean to imply anything I was curious


----------



## dreamz

Striker17 said:


> I have never heard this. What I heard was that the ECNL clubs didn't want to give that up yet because DA was not proven - makes perfect sense to me.
> The ECNL clubs are not innocent - they did a lot of really crappy things to Carlsbad over the years for one. Now Carlsbad is enjoying some time in the sun.
> I personally think it's funny to watch the ECNL clubs have a little moment of freak out.
> As far as B teams at ECNL clubs "beating everyone" uh yeah no not anymore. That's 2015. Landscape is different - lots of changes now.


ECNL clubs don't have to give up DA and visa versa. They have both. Why would they opt out of ECNL which is a proven marketing machine, for this fake DA2 circus? A lot of change will take place in the coming years but we can only deal with what we have to deal with today. Life is that way anyways right? 
What has ECNL done to Carlsbad other than not accept them in to the league? What's crappy about that? What time in the sun are they enjoying? DA? We will see how long the sun tanning lasts before the rain cloud settles in. Carlsbad is sweating bullets that this DPD doesn't get off the ground and they've sold this as the next great thing since they don't have ECNL to go along with DA. The look on MD's face at the meeting last night apparently said it all.
I also don't see any of the ECNL clubs freaking out over anything. I think the leadership of the ECNL is freaking out but the clubs aren't. ECNL will lose it's stature over the next few years but for the players that are sophomores and older it's still a great option. ECNL is also great for the players that are already committed to college or that want to play high school or don't want to meet the strict training guidelines that DA will have to follow. It will still be viable for a few more years until US Soccer brings the hammer down on them with mandated sub rules and other uncomfortable rules that ECNL won't like. But for now, they are fine.
The ECNL clubs that don't have DA (Strikers, Arsenal) are fine as well by having their A teams in ECNL and they will move up the food chain and have better results than they normally do because the titans have left the league.
The clubs that have both DA and ECNL are sitting pretty with 2 league options for their players.
Do I think this is all over. Nope. The circus comes to town at least a few times a year and the bozos will always be on the ticket so nothing is ever over in this funny little world of youth soccer.


----------



## dreamz

Striker17 said:


> I am happy you pointed this out in a previous post because I for one was oblivious to this. I was just curious why you are so passionate about it. I didn't mean to imply anything I was curious


Again, I think people deserve to be as informed as possible. I don't think it's passion as much as it is frustration over the lack of transparency and the bad example being set by the people running this circus. For example, had I not explained that the DPL is not really a league and that it's really the DPD, how many other people would have known that or understood it? GoalNation isn't going to explain it. Here alliance is to NG even though she's a Surf snob too. I think it's called playing both sides of the fence but the articles are rarely factual or researched. 
The DOC's obviously haven't explained clearly or else people wouldn't still be calling it the DPL. 
I try and take the emotion, or passion, out of my posts and I try to present the facts as I know them to be. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Striker17

dreamz said:


> Again, I think people deserve to be as informed as possible. I don't think it's passion as much as it is frustration over the lack of transparency and the bad example being set by the people running this circus. For example, had I not explained that the DPL is not really a league and that it's really the DPD, how many other people would have known that or understood it? GoalNation isn't going to explain it. Here alliance is to NG even though she's a Surf snob too. I think it's called playing both sides of the fence but the articles are rarely factual or researched.
> The DOC's obviously haven't explained clearly or else people wouldn't still be calling it the DPL.
> I try and take the emotion, or passion, out of my posts and I try to present the facts as I know them to be. Just trying to be helpful.


She didn't become a NG fan until A family member went to the DA until then it was all SURF all the time. It's such a racket. My new favorite racket they're all selling are the trips to Barcelona and England I wonder what cut they're getting from that


----------



## Striker17

I may sound like a Carlsbad homer but it's more of respect because I think MD has done some very interesting things over the last year's with waves and lightning and then the merger with LA Galaxy.  I think that club has made some interesting moves while basically taking over that part of the geography. I also think Albion has done a pretty interesting job of building up South-bay.
The whole time all Surf did was say we are Surf come play at the polo field and take everyone's players. Sorry but I've seen these boys play and I will take a scrappy team from Southbay or Escondido on the boys side any day over a Surf team and it's obvious when you look at what happens when the boys start getting older and where they go


----------



## dreamz

Striker17 said:


> I may sound like a Carlsbad homer but it's more of respect because I think MD has done some very interesting things over the last year's with waves and lightning and then the merger with LA Galaxy.  I think that club has made some interesting moves while basically taking over that part of the geography. I also think Albion has done a pretty interesting job of building up South-bay.
> The whole time all Surf did was say we are Surf come play at the polo field and take everyone's players. Sorry but I've seen these boys play and I will take a scrappy team from Southbay or Escondido on the boys side any day over a Surf team and it's obvious when you look at what happens when the boys start getting older and where they go


Everyone has to be a homer for someone but I'd rather be a homer than a bozo.


----------



## Striker17

You know you are doing something right when the Surf trolls come out to play...


----------



## pooka

ESPNANALYST said:


> We have had a completely different experience in DA (which hasn't started yet) training vs normal club. We had a very too level coach before. We are doing film, conditioning, much more technical focused than before. All I can say is it feels different and I had no complaint before


Where were you training before? Was your daughter an ECNL or "A" team player the last two years? I only ask because the things you are so excited about ARE great, but they are also things that the top girls have been doing for the last 2-3 years. training on their own 1-2 days a week outside of practice, strength/speed/conditioning....this is not new.

I hope that everything works well with DA because I want all of your DDs to have the success and opportunities they deserve. But the only people who seem hype about it are those who are just now playing top level.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Top club top team.
You snuck in a phrase "on their own". Yes as much as I have enjoyed being a soccer Chauffeur for every speed, TRX, weights, film, team bonding experience at various locations for various private trainers that has scaled back a bit. 
I am loving the "included in price and at same geographic location" aspect of the DA. 
For better or worse our experience has been great and we won't be jumping on any negative bandwagon. It is the new reality and so we are doing what we can.


----------



## shales1002

ESPNANALYST said:


> Top club top team.
> You snuck in a phrase "on their own". Yes as much as I have enjoyed being a soccer Chauffeur for every speed, TRX, weights, film, team bonding experience at various locations for various private trainers that has scaled back a bit.
> I am loving the "included in price and at same geographic location" aspect of the DA.
> For better or worse our experience has been great and we won't be jumping on any negative bandwagon. It is the new reality and so we are doing what we can.


In order for our DDs to get to the next level they SHOULD be doing this on their own as it speaks volumes about their dedication. I strongly believe DA will undercut that one on one time. Privates work! Our girls need someone besides the coach, whose focus is team concepts, to help with their individual needs.  No need to jump on the negative bandwagon. @pooka is pointing out the obvious; a new patch didn't change anything. Top girls, are top because of ALL the outside work.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

shales1002 said:


> In order for our DDs to get to the next level they SHOULD be doing this on their own as it speaks volumes about their dedication. I strongly believe DA will undercut that one on one time. Privates work! Our girls need someone besides the coach, whose focus is team concepts, to help with their individual needs.  No need to jump on the negative bandwagon. @pooka is pointing out the obvious; a new patch didn't change anything. Top girls, are top because of ALL the outside work.


Uh yeah and that's why I have done it the last five years. Did I say I was giving up her trainer? No. I said scaled back.
You are talking in circles


----------



## ESPNANALYST

What is more concerning - and people should take note of- are overuse injuries. 
I am already starting to see four days a week combined with people not scaling back their weekend speed and privates starting to impact the sessions. Fatigue, disinterest, injuries... have 
This is a whole new era. There are going to be some serious growing pains.


----------



## pooka

ESPNANALYST said:


> Top club top team.
> You snuck in a phrase "on their own". Yes as much as I have enjoyed being a soccer Chauffeur for every speed, TRX, weights, film, team bonding experience at various locations for various private trainers that has scaled back a bit.
> I am loving the "included in price and at same geographic location" aspect of the DA.
> For better or worse our experience has been great and we won't be jumping on any negative bandwagon. It is the new reality and so we are doing what we can.


I totally agree that it sucks to be a taxi! Not jumping on a negative bandwagon, I am glad you found what works for you.


----------



## chargerfan

ESPNANALYST said:


> What is more concerning - and people should take note of- are overuse injuries.
> I am already starting to see four days a week combined with people not scaling back their weekend speed and privates starting to impact the sessions. Fatigue, disinterest, injuries... have
> This is a whole new era. There are going to be some serious growing pains.


That sounds miserable for parents and child.


----------



## shales1002

ESPNANALYST said:


> Uh yeah and that's why I have done it the last five years. Did I say I was giving up her trainer? No. I said scaled back.
> You are talking in circles


 I am not talking in circles. I said what I said. Girls need the individual training .  TRUE top girls are not scaling back. They are adding more to their plate.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> You know you are doing something right when the Surf trolls come out to play...


Look I am not a "Surf troll" but I do think that they have done a lot of good things for a long time and consistently put out the top teams in most age groups in San Diego and many of the best teams in SoCal and the country.  Do they have the benefit of being a magnet for top talent?  Yes they do.  Top players migrate there to be around other top players.  I don't see any shame in that.  Personally it helped my player to have other players who's speed of thought, speed of play, dedication, skill level, etcetera were in the same neighborhood as her own.  It was great to carry a team but that only develops a player so far.  At some point a great player needs to play with other great players in order to get to the next level and Surf has been the one to consistently do it in San Diego.


----------



## MakeAPlay

shales1002 said:


> I am not talking in circles. I said what I said. Girls need the individual training .  TRUE top girls are not scaling back. They are adding more to their plate.


Plenty of time to scale back once the career is over or those couple of weeks during the winter and spring.  Now is go time!


----------



## pooka

ESPNANALYST said:


> What is more concerning - and people should take note of- are overuse injuries.
> I am already starting to see four days a week combined with people not scaling back their weekend speed and privates starting to impact the sessions. Fatigue, disinterest, injuries... have
> This is a whole new era. There are going to be some serious growing pains.


Our girls are 4 years away from college and some are heading to high school next year. practice/training everyday will be the norm . if they are having overuse injuries from just training (which has plenty of breaks and times when coaches are talking) then that is another issue...


----------



## MakeAPlay

shales1002 said:


> In order for our DDs to get to the next level they SHOULD be doing this on their own as it speaks volumes about their dedication. I strongly believe DA will undercut that one on one time. Privates work! Our girls need someone besides the coach, whose focus is team concepts, to help with their individual needs.  No need to jump on the negative bandwagon. @pooka is pointing out the obvious; a new patch didn't change anything. Top girls, are top because of ALL the outside work.


Sounds like you are speaking from experience.....


----------



## PLSAP

ESPNANALYST said:


> What is more concerning - and people should take note of- are overuse injuries.
> I am already starting to see four days a week combined with people not scaling back their weekend speed and privates starting to impact the sessions. Fatigue, disinterest, injuries... have
> This is a whole new era. There are going to be some serious growing pains.


I see how that's an common concern. IMO, I think now more than ever these girls should be learning about recover, rest, and how to help themselves. Of course there are (hopefully) going to be team things and coaches helping, but things got to be done on their own time. After practice, stretching asap (as there are players that make the 1-2 hour drive), even if it's during homework or eating; make sure that her muscles stay loose, which allows blood flow, which helps her body recover, etc.  Get a roller, have her work out the fascia in her legs. Things like that. Eating right. But a lot of this stuff is something she'll have to eventually take up on her own to do.


----------



## NoGoal

pooka said:


> Our girls are 4 years away from college and some are heading to high school next year. practice/training everyday will be the norm . if they are having overuse injuries from just training (which has plenty of breaks and times when coaches are talking) then that is another issue...


I agree, overtraining that leads to injury would be practicing and playing to much. Where as injury prevention targeting muscle imbalances through weight training and plyometrics isn't.  Example: ACL prevention


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Sounds like you are speaking from experience.....


How many days a week did your Daughter train/play in her 15-16 years?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many days a week did your Daughter train/play in her 15-16 years?


Depends upon her age:

4-8 years old:  1.5 hours twice a week
9-11 years old: 2 hours twice a week plus another hour of privates once a week
12-13 years old: 2-2.5 hours 3 times a week plus another hour of privates once a week for about 2/3 of the year
14-17 years old: 2-2.5 hours 3 times a week plus another hour of conditioning and an hour of privates once a week for about 2/3 of the year
18+ GAP pack (YNT and college) once club was over and in between camps.  In season training about 2 days a week plus 20-25 games.  Just walk through 2 days a week. 1 full recovery day.  Offseason training about 3 days a week plus weight training during the winter, 2-3 days of training plus weights and 6 spring games.  Summer 4 days a week plus WPSL games and weights.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## ESPNANALYST

pooka said:


> Our girls are 4 years away from college and some are heading to high school next year. practice/training everyday will be the norm . if they are having overuse injuries from just training (which has plenty of breaks and times when coaches are talking) then that is another issue...


Agree. I am talking about an 04 here though. Perhaps it's my professional bias but I won't allow mine to train or lift over a certain amount. I won't ever be joining the 6 day a week single sport train


----------



## ESPNANALYST

chargerfan said:


> That sounds miserable for parents and child.


Certain girls are not athletes. They have been able to pretend playing three times a week in half ass practices and playing 30 percent. Now they can't. It's showing and I believe this year will be a BIG TIME shift. People who want to play high level will be ok. People who prefer more of a balance or multi sport may do ECNL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Depends upon her age:
> 
> 4-8 years old:  1.5 hours twice a week
> 9-11 years old: 2 hours twice a week plus another hour of privates once a week
> 12-13 years old: 2-2.5 hours 3 times a week plus another hour of privates once a week for about 2/3 of the year
> 14-17 years old: 2-2.5 hours 3 times a week plus another hour of conditioning and an hour of privates once a week for about 2/3 of the year
> 18+ GAP pack (YNT and college) once club was over and in between camps.  In season training about 2 days a week plus 20-25 games.  Just walk through 2 days a week. 1 full recovery day.  Offseason training about 3 days a week plus weight training during the winter, 2-3 days of training plus weights and 6 spring games.  Summer 4 days a week plus WPSL games and weights.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


Yep, thx, not much of a choice when they get into their college years.


----------



## chargerfan

ESPNANALYST said:


> Agree. I am talking about an 04 here though. Perhaps it's my professional bias but I won't allow mine to train or lift over a certain amount. I won't ever be joining the 6 day a week single sport train


Not to mention, middle and high school girls should also have a life outside of soccer


----------



## MakeAPlay

ESPNANALYST said:


> Agree. I am talking about an 04 here though. Perhaps it's my professional bias but I won't allow mine to train or lift over a certain amount. I won't ever be joining the 6 day a week single sport train


I agree there is a big difference between middle school and college which is why I put ages.  My player never lifted weights in middle school and barely did in high school.  In college it is huge.  Also in college they only train twice a week in season then they have 2 games.


----------



## timbuck

NoGoal said:


> I agree, overtraining that leads to injury would be practicing and playing to much. Where as injury prevention targeting muscle imbalances through weight training and plyometrics isn't.  Example: ACL prevention


I "think" part of the DA program is to do training periodization.  And 4 days a week of practice is not necessarily 4 days of training.  2 of those days may be weights, film, recovery.


----------



## chargerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree there is a big difference between middle school and college which is why I put ages.  My player never lifted weights in middle school and barely did in high school.  In college it is huge.  Also in college they only train twice a week in season then they have 2 games.


Games take a lot out of them if they are giving it 100%. I think coaches should cut down on the 3-4 day a week training during league when they are playing one or two games a weekend. I've seen a lot of bad overuse injuries this past year in 6th and 7th grade girls.


----------



## Lightning Red

In the LAGSD "DA" program the girls will more than likely have true practice 3 days per week and the 4th day will be left for either strength & conditioning, speed & agility, film sessions, and a new "Mindset" program which I am probably most excited about.  All LAGSD "DA" teams will be introduced to the program.  As parents, we had our initial meeting the other night.  This was meant merely as an introduction to the program so that we could gain a better understanding of what the girls would be working through.  The founder of the program is part of the LAGSD coaching staff.  What excites me the most are not only her Psychology credentials but the fact that she was a D1 head coach and also captained a 4 x national champion UNC team, was named MVP, never lost a college game, and played under one of the best (AW) and alongside some of the greatest players our nation has ever seen. (one girl named Mia)  The objectives of the program are to get the girls to discover things about themselves that they may not have realized, explore their relationship with the sport, explore how they view themselves as a player & person.  Recognize their personal strengths and enhance self image.  What factors may be holding them back?  All this and more working in either one on one or team building sessions.
I was able to sit down with my oldest dd last night (04) and walk through the program with her (in between her watching You Tube videos).  I know the players will only get out of it what they put in.  Like anything in life.  I'm excited to know that a program like this will prepare her for her true path and allow her to set her goals accordingly.  The first team session is this Sunday and I'm interested to see how the girls react to it.  Many of them have already had Mindset Growth Programs introduced to them in school.  I had to assure her that this would be much more meaningful.  Another great point is that all DA coaches and DOC's at LAGSD will be going through their own programs as well.  This is aimed at dealing with all of the different personalities and most importantly becoming better at the communication piece.
I'm not sure yet how this will optimize performance but if it can give just an ounce more of self confidence and self awareness on and off the field I feel it is really worth it.  If the girls feel empowered they will be ready for anything.
If anybody wants more info on the program I would be happy to pass along your team's or personal info to the Mindset Sports founders.  Just send me a PM as I don't believe their website is on line yet.


----------



## Kicknit22

timbuck said:


> I "think" part of the DA program is to do training periodization.  And 4 days a week of practice is not necessarily 4 days of training.  2 of those days may be weights, film, recovery.


One day is going to be futsall, one day conditioning.


----------



## timbuck

chargerfan said:


> Games take a lot out of them if they are giving it 100%. I think coaches should cut down on the 3-4 day a week training during league when they are playing one or two games a weekend. I've seen a lot of bad overuse injuries this past year in 6th and 7th grade girls.


 Or maybe they shouldn't be playing 2 (or more) games in a weekend.
In general, playing a contact sport on back-to-back days is not a great idea.  The Development Academy is taking the emphasis away from playing in tournaments.  They say they'll play 30-40 games over the course of 10 months.  That's 3-4 games per month.  Some kids are playing that many games a weekend, for 6 weekends across the summer.  That's 18-24 games in 6 weeks.  About half as many as DA players will play over 40 weeks.
Tournaments are a lot of fun.  Teams make a lot of money from them.  But are they good for young players?


----------



## Striker17

Not joking not going to miss that scene one second this summer! There should be Manchester, Surf Cup. That's it.
Everything else is a hot mess.


----------



## clueless parent

MakeAPlay said:


> Depends upon her age:
> 
> 4-8 years old:  1.5 hours twice a week
> 9-11 years old: 2 hours twice a week plus another hour of privates once a week
> 12-13 years old: 2-2.5 hours 3 times a week plus another hour of privates once a week for about 2/3 of the year
> 14-17 years old: 2-2.5 hours 3 times a week plus another hour of conditioning and an hour of privates once a week for about 2/3 of the year
> 18+ GAP pack (YNT and college) once club was over and in between camps.  In season training about 2 days a week plus 20-25 games.  Just walk through 2 days a week. 1 full recovery day.  Offseason training about 3 days a week plus weight training during the winter, 2-3 days of training plus weights and 6 spring games.  Summer 4 days a week plus WPSL games and weights.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


MAP,
Did your daughter's team practice 2 - 2.5 hours 3 times a week?  I really appreciate that you share your experiences.


----------



## Kicker4Life

dreamz said:


> They have straight up said they do not want Surf, Slammers, Blues or West Coast to be a part of this. Even if they opt out of ECNL down the road. Those clubs B teams would destroy the likes of LAP, Carlsbad, Albion, Pats and others. They want no part of playing them in the DPD.


You seem to have a lot of insider information which isn't public knowledge (which we appreciate you sharing to some extent). Where are you getting all of this?


----------



## MakeAPlay

clueless parent said:


> MAP,
> Did your daughter's team practice 2 - 2.5 hours 3 times a week?  I really appreciate that you share your experiences.


Yes, once she hit U12 the practices were on average a little over 2 hours. Once she hit U14 (her first year of ECNL) they added a conditioning day where they would run for about an hour.  They would do some distance and then short sprints.  She also did privates once a week for about 2/3 of the year.  If she had a showcase she would ease up on the conditioning and the privates due to 3-4 games over the course of a 3-4 days period is a lot.  I would say fatigue is a big contributor to injuries in girl's soccer and we were very big on her having proper rest.  She ran track in the spring so it was even more critical the second half of the year.  We were lucky that she had a coach that put the players development first even when it might have cost him a game.  I can't emphasize enough how important a good coach, that values the girls first and his/her career second, is to a players development and well being.


----------



## dreamz

Kicker4Life said:


> You seem to have a lot of insider information which isn't public knowledge (which we appreciate you sharing to some extent). Where are you getting all of this?


I hang out in a lot of dark alleys behind the right bars where secret meetings take place and I listen.


----------



## LASTMAN14

dreamz said:


> I hang out in a lot of dark alleys behind the right bars where secret meetings take place and I listen.


Dang, you must have a cool job and spy gear.


----------



## pooka

ESPNANALYST said:


> Agree. I am talking about an 04 here though. Perhaps it's my professional bias but I won't allow mine to train or lift over a certain amount. I won't ever be joining the 6 day a week single sport train


What are people lifting? I was told by several trainers that no weights should be done until 15/16. Right now she'll do body weight, that's all. We are at 5 days a week plus games. If she has 2 games that weekend we don't train Friday.


----------



## Kicker4Life

dreamz said:


> I hang out in a lot of dark alleys behind the right bars where secret meetings take place and I listen.


So your a Board Member?  Of which league?


----------



## dreamz

Kicker4Life said:


> So your a Board Member?  Of which league?


Not enough money in the world to be a board member of anything. Been there, done that, never want to do it again. Dark alleys and spy gear are more appealing to me these days.


----------



## Kicker4Life

dreamz said:


> Not enough money in the world to be a board member of anything. Been there, done that, never want to do it again. Dark alleys and spy gear are more appealing to me these days.


I hear yah!


----------



## LASTMAN14

dreamz said:


> Not enough money in the world to be a board member of anything. Been there, done that, never want to do it again. Dark alleys and spy gear are more appealing to me these days.


Should I get my spy gear domestically or out source it? Like to China or the Russian Federation? Dang, maybe Trump can help me...


----------



## SoccerLife75

With the deadline of CRL playin being 4/24 does anyone know if any of the DA2/Reserve teams applying for CRL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> Should I get my spy gear domestically or out source it? Like to China or the Russian Federation? Dang, maybe Trump can help me...


Ask Obama where he got his.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask Obama where he got his.


Probably at the lost and found dept. at the CIA.


----------



## younothat

SoccerLife75 said:


> With the deadline of CRL playin being 4/24 does anyone know if any of the DA2/Reserve teams applying for CRL.


Any Cal south registered team can apply for At-Large Play In as long as the team has properly registered and rostered players on an Activated Team within the Cal South Online system.

Notice how the original GN article has disappeared like every thing has been previously referred to as DA2 has.  A replacement article with some more different info likely in the works 
http://goalnation.com/youth-soccer-clubs-launch-girls-academy-ii/

You can call a team whatever you like, new ones may have a tougher time getting accepted into Play In with no track record.  Existing ones need to meet the player retention criteria or they are considered new also.


----------



## Desert Hound

younothat said:


> Any Cal south registered team can apply for At-Large Play In as long as the team has properly registered and rostered players on an Activated Team within the Cal South Online system.
> 
> Notice how the original GN article has disappeared like every thing has been previously referred to as DA2 has.  A replacement article with some more different info likely in the works
> http://goalnation.com/youth-soccer-clubs-launch-girls-academy-ii/
> 
> You can call a team whatever you like, new ones may have a tougher time getting accepted into Play In with no track record.  Existing ones need to meet the player retention criteria or they are considered new also.


I think what they did with the article is rename the link...using dpl instead of academy ii
http://goalnation.com/youth-soccer-clubs-launch-girls-dpl/


----------



## mahrez

Desert Hound said:


> I think what they did with the article is rename the link...using dpl instead of academy ii
> http://goalnation.com/youth-soccer-clubs-launch-girls-dpl/


Changed the verbage and added a nice shouting bold quote at the end

Funny things with these teams promising to play in some yet to be founded league division, plus crl, nt cup, showcase, high school it becomes just another club deal that doesn't follow the da manadate of fewer more meaningful games.

Do as say not as you do...  just rename this the rainbow unicorn division of the Starbucks league and put out another revision already.  Players must be grass feed and drink frappes to qualify.


----------



## JackZ

mahrez said:


> Changed the verbage and added a nice shouting bold quote at the end
> 
> Funny things with these teams promising to play in some yet to be founded league division, plus crl, nt cup, showcase, high school it becomes just another club deal that doesn't follow the da manadate of fewer more meaningful games.
> 
> Do as say not as you do...  just rename this the rainbow unicorn division of the Starbucks league and put out another revision already.  Players must be grass feed and drink frappes to qualify.



This ball would sell! Someone make it happen.


----------



## GoWest

mahrez said:


> Changed the verbage and added a nice shouting bold quote at the end
> 
> Funny things with these teams promising to play in some yet to be founded league division, plus crl, nt cup, showcase, high school it becomes just another club deal that doesn't follow the da manadate of fewer more meaningful games.
> 
> Do as say not as you do...  just rename this the rainbow unicorn division of the Starbucks league and put out another revision already.  Players must be grass feed and drink frappes to qualify.


Editor's Note.........

For more information visit www.dpleague.org  or email info@dpleague.org


"Editor’s Note on Saturday Morning: This article was updated to clarify any confusion between the U.S. Soccer Development Academy and the new Girls DPL League.

While the youth soccer clubs may consider their teams playing in the DPL as the second team to the U.S. Soccer DA teams, any references to Academy II have been removed and the term DPL substituted to simplify and clarify the goals of all organizations involved."


----------



## dreamz

GoWest said:


> Editor's Note.........
> 
> For more information visit www.dpleague.org  or email info@dpleague.org
> 
> 
> "Editor’s Note on Saturday Morning: This article was updated to clarify any confusion between the U.S. Soccer Development Academy and the new Girls DPL League.
> 
> While the youth soccer clubs may consider their teams playing in the DPL as the second team to the U.S. Soccer DA teams, any references to Academy II have been removed and the term DPL substituted to simplify and clarify the goals of all organizations involved."


"Simplify and Clarify"??? Are you kidding me? They are STILL calling it a league and it's not. The gossip in the alley last night was that they got yet another warning from US Soccer about what they are calling this circus. Don't these clubs worry that at some point US Soccer is going to get pissed about all of this monitoring they have to do with the group and just yank DA status from them? I mean, SoCal already has too many DA clubs, let's get rid of the pesky mosquitos in the group and chop the conference down by a few and call it a day. US Soccer isn't going to keep accepting what they are doing without some sort of consequence. Look at the fake website with the fake name. Same colors as US Soccer. Same fonts as US Soccer, Slightly different logo but enough to confuse the average consumer. If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck, it's still a duck no matter what you try and call it. Quack, quack, quack.....


----------



## Kicker4Life

dreamz said:


> "Simplify and Clarify"??? Are you kidding me? They are STILL calling it a league and it's not. The gossip in the alley last night was that they got yet another warning from US Soccer about what they are calling this circus. Don't these clubs worry that at some point US Soccer is going to get pissed about all of this monitoring they have to do with the group and just yank DA status from them? I mean, SoCal already has too many DA clubs, let's get rid of the pesky mosquitos in the group and chop the conference down by a few and call it a day. US Soccer isn't going to keep accepting what they are doing without some sort of consequence. Look at the fake website with the fake name. Same colors as US Soccer. Same fonts as US Soccer, Slightly different logo but enough to confuse the average consumer. If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck, it's still a duck no matter what you try and call it. Quack, quack, quack.....


Duck = League right?  DA2 teams will still need to play somewhere.


----------



## Kicknit22

Kicker4Life said:


> Duck = League right?  DA2 teams will still need to play somewhere.


My bet is Coast.


----------



## LadiesMan217

dreamz said:


> "Simplify and Clarify"??? Are you kidding me? They are STILL calling it a league and it's not. The gossip in the alley last night was that they got yet another warning from US Soccer about what they are calling this circus. Don't these clubs worry that at some point US Soccer is going to get pissed about all of this monitoring they have to do with the group and just yank DA status from them? I mean, SoCal already has too many DA clubs, let's get rid of the pesky mosquitos in the group and chop the conference down by a few and call it a day. US Soccer isn't going to keep accepting what they are doing without some sort of consequence. Look at the fake website with the fake name. Same colors as US Soccer. Same fonts as US Soccer, Slightly different logo but enough to confuse the average consumer. If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck, it's still a duck no matter what you try and call it. Quack, quack, quack.....


Why do you even care?  I talked to a US Soccer Coach today that is coaching a DA team for one of the DPL clubs and she said US Soccer is embracing DPL. Relax.


----------



## dreamz

LadiesMan217 said:


> Why do you even care?  I talked to a US Soccer Coach today that is coaching a DA team for one of the DPL clubs and she said US Soccer is embracing DPL. Relax.


I'm super relaxed. You should hang out in the dark alleys more often. It's way more relaxing than being on the sidelines these days.
Embracing is not sanctioning. Here is the EXACT quote from US Soccer:

_"We understand their is confusion in the marketplace. Taking the league names and concepts out of the discussion, we believe that clubs and leagues that seek to provide standards, consistent with the Academy and focused on developing players is positive. From training requirements, to simplified calendars, appropriate training to rest ratio, substitution rules, and roster management designed to provide appropriate playing opportunities, these are all beneficial and focused on  player development."
_
That just means if they actually have a division, a bracket, a bible study group or a training session in the parking lot at Starbucks that US Soccer thinks it's positive as long as they do things consistent with the Academy. So why does everyone think that makes them special?


----------



## dreamz

Kicknit22 said:


> My bet is Coast.


You hit the nail on the head......Stay tuned for more info on Monday.
Next up, revolt from the Coast league members although they are most likely trying to do some background politicing before the news hits the press but this is where I think they end up.


----------



## dreamz

LadiesMan217 said:


> Why do you even care?  I talked to a US Soccer Coach today that is coaching a DA team for one of the DPL clubs and she said US Soccer is embracing DPL. Relax.


This directly from the LAGSD website:

_"The DPL is designed to *mirror* the full DA to help prepare aspiring players for the transition to the DA. This is a *three-day per week* training program that also allows players the flexibility to *play high school* soccer."
_
How can you say "*mirror*" the full DA in one sentence and then the next sentence say "*three-day per week training and play high school*"? Doesn't that directly conflict with the Academy platform of 4-day per week training and no high-school? How is 3-day per week training and playing high-school different than what teams are doing now?

I gotta go. I have to clean my spy gear for a super secret meeting behind The Stag & Lion tonight. I'll report back with what I learn.


----------



## soccer4us

dreamz said:


> This directly from the LAGSD website:
> 
> _"The DPL is designed to *mirror* the full DA to help prepare aspiring players for the transition to the DA. This is a *three-day per week* training program that also allows players the flexibility to *play high school* soccer."
> _
> How can you say "*mirror*" the full DA in one sentence and then the next sentence say "*three-day per week training and play high school*"? Doesn't that directly conflict with the Academy platform of 4-day per week training and no high-school? How is 3-day per week training and playing high-school different than what teams are doing now?
> 
> I gotta go. I have to clean my spy gear for a super secret meeting behind The Stag & Lion tonight. I'll report back with what I learn.


It's called I really hope this sounds somewhat the same to parents so they keep sending those checks in for the B team.


----------



## chargerfan

dreamz said:


> I'm super relaxed. You should hang out in the dark alleys more often. It's way more relaxing than being on the sidelines these days.
> Embracing is not sanctioning. Here is the EXACT quote from US Soccer:
> 
> _"We understand their is confusion in the marketplace. Taking the league names and concepts out of the discussion, we believe that clubs and leagues that seek to provide standards, consistent with the Academy and focused on developing players is positive. From training requirements, to simplified calendars, appropriate training to rest ratio, substitution rules, and roster management designed to provide appropriate playing opportunities, these are all beneficial and focused on  player development."
> _
> That just means if they actually have a division, a bracket, a bible study group or a training session in the parking lot at Starbucks that US Soccer thinks it's positive as long as they do things consistent with the Academy. So why does everyone think that makes them special?


I hope that wasn't verbatim. Maybe THEIR priority should have been school!


----------



## dreamz

chargerfan said:


> I hope that wasn't verbatim. Maybe THEIR priority should have been school!


Completely verbatim. Cut and paste right out of the email.


----------



## Striker17

What email? I am getting absolutely nothing like this and I thought I was a big deal ... 
apparently not


----------



## avh

dreamz said:


> "Simplify and Clarify"??? Are you kidding me? They are STILL calling it a league and it's not.


Wow!  Talk about passionate.  You just can't get past the use of the word "league".  I assume you are being just as vehement with Major League Baseball about their American "Division" and National "Division".

If I look up the definition of league, I find "a group of athletic teams organized to promote mutual interests and to compete chiefly among themselves".  That sounds pretty much exactly what you describe as what DP*L* is.  Get over it.  Whatever umbrella they play under as group of athletic teams to compete chiefly among themselves, it's STILL a league.


----------



## Xoloman

After trying out for a few clubs, both DAl/ll, switching clubs in the process, not playing for over month due to the process and the  waiting game of other clubs to get their act together, who cares what it's called.  My DD just wants to play.  Everything else will work itself out on the pitch.


----------



## Kicker4Life

I gotta think that Dreamz is more involved with a league that stands to lose money if DA 2 teams aren't in it than meets the eye.  There is just too much animosity to be just a champion of the common man/woman.


----------



## LASTMAN14

dreamz said:


> This directly from the LAGSD website:
> 
> _"The DPL is designed to *mirror* the full DA to help prepare aspiring players for the transition to the DA. This is a *three-day per week* training program that also allows players the flexibility to *play high school* soccer."
> _
> How can you say "*mirror*" the full DA in one sentence and then the next sentence say "*three-day per week training and play high school*"? Doesn't that directly conflict with the Academy platform of 4-day per week training and no high-school? How is 3-day per week training and playing high-school different than what teams are doing now?
> 
> I gotta go. I have to clean my spy gear for a super secret meeting behind The Stag & Lion tonight. I'll report back with what I learn.


Our local behind the scenes go to is the Bullpen.  Good eats, cocktails, and negotiations of the most nefarious.


----------



## dreamz

avh said:


> Wow!  Talk about passionate.  You just can't get past the use of the word "league".  I assume you are being just as vehement with Major League Baseball about their American "Division" and National "Division".
> 
> If I look up the definition of league, I find "a group of athletic teams organized to promote mutual interests and to compete chiefly among themselves".  That sounds pretty much exactly what you describe as what DP*L* is.  Get over it.  Whatever umbrella they play under as group of athletic teams to compete chiefly among themselves, it's STILL a league.





Kicker4Life said:


> I gotta think that Dreamz is more involved with a league that stands to lose money if DA 2 teams aren't in it than meets the eye.  There is just too much animosity to be just a champion of the common man/woman.


Nope. Not on a board and not in a league. Just Sam I am. 
I know people in the leagues that have explained to me the dynamics of what's going on with all of this but I also know a lot of people in the know at a lot of clubs who see this for what it is. Ask anyone opposed to DA2 and, as intelligent and informed DOC's they see right through this. 
However, I fail to see how a league looses money when a handful of teams leave it. More teams than that join leagues each year. Every league in Southern California will grow this year. All of them and that's great for the players that play in the leauges.
And please don't label me a champion for the common man. If people don't want to be informed, they don't have to read. For those that choose to keep their head in the sand, that's their option. There is a lot of that going on in the world we live in today. Maybe we should start a crying room on this chat board for those that don't like the taste of reality. 
I can just as easily stay home and feed my iguana instead of hanging out in the alleys trying to gather more information. 
I'm completely fine with that but judging from the people that like my posts, you, my friend, are in the minority on this board.


----------



## Striker17

dreamz said:


> Nope. Not on a board and not in a league. Just Sam I am.
> I know people in the leagues that have explained to me the dynamics of what's going on with all of this but I also know a lot of people in the know at a lot of clubs who see this for what it is. Ask anyone opposed to DA2 and, as intelligent and informed DOC's they see right through this.
> However, I fail to see how a league looses money when a handful of teams leave it. More teams than that join leagues each year. Every league in Southern California will grow this year. All of them and that's great for the players that play in the leauges.
> And please don't label me a champion for the common man. If people don't want to be informed, they don't have to read. For those that choose to keep their head in the sand, that's their option. There is a lot of that going on in the world we live in today. Maybe we should start a crying room on this chat board for those that don't like the taste of reality.
> I can just as easily stay home and feed my iguana instead of hanging out in the alleys trying to gather more information.
> I'm completely fine with that but judging from the people that like my posts, you, my friend, are in the minority on this board.


SCDSL will hurt from this. How can you not see it?
Again I love this! I think it's funny to see the SCDSL and ECNL folks lose their collective minds and then act "like it doesn't matter anyway".
Ok then if it doesn't matter then why are you freaking out, disparaging other clubs, talking to parents, increasing your rosters to 25, I could go on and on...
Oh that's right because you actually have competition now with the DA! 
Call it Bozo Brigade all you want but also do us a favor and comment on the other side of the story...
I am all about the information and insight! I for one was enlightened by a lot of your posts and am happy to hear about it. I do believe though you are assuredly either very anti MD and NG or very linked to SCDSL because the "average parent" isn't all fired up about a league.


----------



## Kicknit22

DREAMZ, from post one on this subject, you have been the counter point to the movement.  You do sound bitter and angry, as if left out.  The reality is that these clubs are trying to create something that will not only help them preserve thier membership numbers, which is only good business, but at the same time create a better platform for those players involved. Whether it is or isn't, is debatable.  There are limited number of spots available in DA at each club, so I don't blame these clubs a bit for trying to create something that recognizes the bubble players, so to speak.


----------



## Striker17

Kicknit22 said:


> DREAMZ, from post one on this subject, you have been the counter point to the movement.  You do sound bitter and angry, as if left out.  The reality is that these clubs are trying to create something that will not only help them preserve thier membership numbers, which is only good business, but at the same time create a better platform for those players involved. Whether it is or isn't, is debatable.  There are limited number of spots available in DA at each club, so I don't blame these clubs a bit for trying to create something that recognizes the bubble players, so to speak.


I think if you have information and you see something being spun or weaved that isn't the truth some people get upset with that. I see it as business and capitalism and don't take it personally but I can see why if something was an outright lie it would be upsetting.
Now here is the rub- it would only be upsetting if I was a SCDSL or ECNL club. For example Surf was very vocal with parents leaving for Carlsbad calling it a fake league, etc. Surf coaches said a lot of things to my friends and at the end of the day they rolled to Carlsbad anyway because they like the coach of A and B teams better. From there the dialogue was "they stole our players and it isn't even a league" At this point my ears perked up and I started to laugh because for the first time in a very long time Surf was upset about something- translation someone must be doing something to take away from their market share.  
So as much as I love to hear words like development it's all a complete lie. 
It's a business and I applaud MD and NG for attempting to make their own platform and league- and whatever other thing they want because as any businessman knows first people mock you, then they hate you, then they copy you. 
Cheers to capitalism .
For the record I draw the line at ECNL2.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> I think if you have information and you see something being spun or weaved that isn't the truth some people get upset with that. I see it as business and capitalism and don't take it personally but I can see why if something was an outright lie it would be upsetting.
> Now here is the rub- it would only be upsetting if I was a SCDSL or ECNL club. For example Surf was very vocal with parents leaving for Carlsbad calling it a fake league, etc. Surf coaches said a lot of things to my friends and at the end of the day they rolled to Carlsbad anyway because they like the coach of A and B teams better. From there the dialogue was "they stole our players and it isn't even a league" At this point my ears perked up and I started to laugh because for the first time in a very long time Surf was upset about something- translation someone must be doing something to take away from their market share.
> So as much as I love to hear words like development it's all a complete lie.
> It's a business and I applaud MD and NG for attempting to make their own platform and league- and whatever other thing they want because as any businessman knows first people mock you, then they hate you, then they copy you.
> Cheers to capitalism .
> For the record I draw the line at ECNL2.


You should draw the line at DA2.  Sounds super fake but who cares anyway because at the end of the day the colleges will choose their players based upon their eyes not a label.  Truly elite players only number around 30 per age group so almost every league going forward is going to be weaker than what existed previously.  The big boys already have most of the elite talent and that won't change.  I'm sure that you realize that they are basically transitioning their ECNL team to GDA and the only available spots will go to the superstar girls that are coming from outside of the club.  I have seen this all happen before and it will likely happen again when US soccer pulls it's next curious move.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Kicknit22

For the record I draw the line at ECNL2.[/QUOTE]
Hahaha, yeah! Me too!


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> You should draw the line at DA2.  Sounds super fake but who cares anyway because at the end of the day the colleges will choose their players based upon their eyes not a label.  Truly elite players only number around 30 per age group so almost every league going forward is going to be weaker than what existed previously.  The big boys already have most of the elite talent and that won't change.  I'm sure that you realize that they are basically transitioning their ECNL team to GDA and the only available spots will go to the superstar girls that are coming from outside of the club.  I have seen this all happen before and it will likely happen again when US soccer pulls it's next curious move.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Agree! That's my point it's all a label. It's not going to change who the 1-5 are.


----------



## dreamz

Kicknit22 said:


> DREAMZ, from post one on this subject, you have been the counter point to the movement.  You do sound bitter and angry, as if left out.  The reality is that these clubs are trying to create something that will not only help them preserve thier membership numbers, which is only good business, but at the same time create a better platform for those players involved. Whether it is or isn't, is debatable.  There are limited number of spots available in DA at each club, so I don't blame these clubs a bit for trying to create something that recognizes the bubble players, so to speak.


Anything that is good for the player I'm all for. Anything that is being done in the best interest of the DOC pocketbook I'm not. But you can't call DPL something that it's not. You can't say it follows the DA model....but..... It either follows the model or it doesn't. I can see why there are supporters of DA2 so I don't judge you for being one of them. You are simply expressing your views in an intelligent way which is great.
I will absolutely agree that I am the counter point to the movement because, at the local level it makes no sense. But I will also say, that if US Soccer DID decide to run a DA2 program themselves and it was a national program then I think it would be great and would certainly rival ECNL because the long-term power is in what US Soccer will implement, not what ECNL has. I loved the idea of a national DA2 league when I first heard about it, which would include local clubs playing on a national platform. But then taking a step back, a national DA2 just doesn't seem plausible given the  difficult geography nationally. I don't see B teams nationally being able to bare the burden of the expense for a DA2 program. 
I think the other reason I have issues with it is because of how it's been handled. The group has scrambled to put something together with no plan and no thought. It was a reaction to not having ECNL for their B teams and trying to figure out something to counteract the players leaving for ECNL or other DA programs. Had they taken the time to do it right, put together informational material, lined their sanctioning, or league up, and not been admonished by US Soccer along the way, then it may have been an easier product to believe in. US Soccer saying that anyone who wants to follow the DA platform - would be considered positive doesn't apply because they aren't following the platform. They've been reprimanded by US Soccer more than applauded by US Soccer. Again, all because of a knee-jerk reaction to a situation.
The rush to get our a vague press release that has since had to be corrected, the rush to say they would play in Presidio which didn't happen, those missteps cost them respect and people have begun to see through that they are selling. Will there still be B teams doing something? Absolutely. Saying they will have 9 games in the fall and play in 2 showcases is actually less than what the teams would normally have in the fall and they would be getting in to those showcases anyways with the departure of the DA teams. 
My thing is this. Have a solid, viable plan. Don't promote something that doesn't exist until it actually exists. Get US Soccer to run it nationally and make it a kick-ass national program (somehow) that shuts down ECNL. 
At the end of the day, the dialogue on here is good for everyone no matter what side of the aisle you are on. If only the left and the right side of the political aisle could be coexist just as easily and respect each other's views.


----------



## Soccer

Striker17 said:


> SCDSL will hurt from this. How can you not see it?
> Again I love this! I think it's funny to see the SCDSL and ECNL folks lose their collective minds and then act "like it doesn't matter anyway".
> Ok then if it doesn't matter then why are you freaking out, disparaging other clubs, talking to parents, increasing your rosters to 25, I could go on and on...
> Oh that's right because you actually have competition now with the DA!
> Call it Bozo Brigade all you want but also do us a favor and comment on the other side of the story...
> I am all about the information and insight! I for one was enlightened by a lot of your posts and am happy to hear about it. I do believe though you are assuredly either very anti MD and NG or very linked to SCDSL because the "average parent" isn't all fired up about a league.


SCDSL will still grow this year, regardless of DA teams leaving.  

Is this thread seriously about B teams?  B Teams. Said like Allen Iverson.

If you want to play on a B team at these clubs, go for it.  But don't champion it like it's the second coming.  Not saying you are Striker17, just quoted you for the SCDSL part.

My money would be to join an ECNL team instead of a DA II team.  But that is me, to each his own.

Funny how the people that are putting down dreamz truth, is an Albion Parnet = Kicknit22 a Beach Parent = Kicker4life a Galaxy Parent = Lastman.  I don't see ECNL clubs parents bashing this?  But to each his own.

Who cares, DA II won't be anything different then what they have now, they will just play each other in their own division of a league.  Another fall division.

Then play in the second tier November Nights showcase, the second tier Silverlakes showcase with all Legends and CDA/Slammers teams, or on some ghetto field in Vegas, definitely not at the main field.

Finish that up with National Cup.

But if that is what you want go for it.

If my kid was an 04 or older I would look at ECNL for her, instead of this, but that is just me.  For the next 4 years ECNL will still be great.  If you haven't been a part you have no clue about what they promote, how well run the showcases are etc.....

05 and younger, no idea.  As I think ECNL will die a slow 5 year death.  So find a great coach.

DA is the future, but for current High School kids, it is not the all everything  now.  DA II is just another Fall division in a league.


----------



## Soccer

Striker17 said:


> For the record I draw the line at ECNL2.


ECNL 2 is just a name sounds prettier then C team.  Same as ECNL Reserve that Slammers uses.  I agree though stupid marketing gimmicks.


----------



## Soccer

MakeAPlay said:


> You should draw the line at DA2.  Sounds super fake but who cares anyway because at the end of the day the colleges will choose their players based upon their eyes not a label.  Truly elite players only number around 30 per age group so almost every league going forward is going to be weaker than what existed previously.  The big boys already have most of the elite talent and that won't change.  I'm sure that you realize that they are basically transitioning their ECNL team to GDA and the only available spots will go to the superstar girls that are coming from outside of the club.  I have seen this all happen before and it will likely happen again when US soccer pulls it's next curious move.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I agree there is a kid at little tiny Liverpool that just verbaled with Colorado.  If you are good they will find you.

She is good if not great.


----------



## Kicknit22

Soccer said:


> Funny how the people that are putting down dreamz truth, is an Albion Parnet = Kicknit22 a Beach Parent = Kicker4life a Galaxy Parent = Lastman. I don't see ECNL clubs parents bashing this? But to each his own.


Tying to make sense of this comment.  Bashing what? DREAMZ or DAII?  If you think I am bashing DREAMZ, I dont think anything said has been "bashing".  I started this thread nearly a month ago to get a wider discussion going on the subject.  Successfully, I might add.  If you read all my posts on this subject, I have been far more critical of the Label (DAII) and have fallen far short of the supportive side, and I, as you point out, am from a club at the forefront of creating it.  I am supportive of the DA clubs motives, and understand it.  The point has always been to gather information across the board as to how it was coming together or if it even would.  Many of us try to get entertaining with certain comments on every subject.  In the end, it's about another league thrown into the mix.  Here we are a few weeks past the start of the thread, and we still are looking for answers.  So,the discussion continues. Peace.


----------



## avh

dreamz said:


> Nope. Not on a board and not in a league. Just Sam I am.
> I know people in the leagues that have explained to me the dynamics of what's going on with all of this but I also know a lot of people in the know at a lot of clubs who see this for what it is. Ask anyone opposed to DA2 and, as intelligent and informed DOC's they see right through this.


Ah, you know people ... got it.  I once had an extended exchange on this board with a guy, a lot like you.  He claimed he was looking out for the families in the neighborhood of a local club.  He spewed a lot of rumors, half truths, and flat out lies, but with a lot of passion.  He had his group of like minded people that would jump in and back him up to make it appear like what he said had merit.  When I questioned the source of his "facts", his response was "I know a guy" (sounds a lot like "I know people").  And of course, if you ask someone that is opposed to DA2, they will tell you how it's a scam to put money in DOC's pockets ... and it's not sanctioned by US Soccer ... and it's not a league ....  You can see this just by reading your posts.

Look DPL is a league.  And these aren't all second teams like you claim.  In the combined age groups like '01-'02, the DA teams will probably have at most two to three '02 players.  That would make the DPL '02 team the top team in this age group in these clubs.  And does it really matter?  These teams would be playing in a league next year, regardless of what that league was.  If they were second teams in their club, they would still be second teams, and if they were first teams, they would still be first teams.  These clubs just chose to follow a curriculum more like DA and play each other in the fall season.  Get over it.  We all understand your opposition to DPL.


----------



## GKDad65

DAII, Elite, PDA, Academy, Navy, supper-dupper, special, first team looking for players to train like the pro's and play Flight III/Bronze.  Send your money in now for a spot!!!!!!!

Kool-Aid is sponsoring our team but you still need to send a big check!!


----------



## SFV818-SoccerDad

Ok so I think I understand. 
DA1 = Legit
ECNL= LEGIT

DA2/ECNL2/EGSL= 2nd level talent, a farce for leagues, and expensive.

The question then becomes if your daughter doesnt make a DA1 or ECNL  team for whatever reason (talent, location,family dynamic,etc.) should your DD play DA2/ECNL2/EGSL or  Flight 1 if there is a difference?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

SFV818-SoccerDad said:


> The question then becomes if your daughter doesnt make a DA1 or ECNL  team for whatever reason (talent, location,family dynamic,etc.) should your DD play DA2/ECNL2/EGSL or  Flight 1 if there is a difference?


That is the $64,000 question.


----------



## GoWest

SFV818-SoccerDad said:


> Ok so I think I understand.
> DA1 = Legit
> ECNL= LEGIT
> 
> DA2/ECNL2/EGSL= 2nd level talent, a farce for leagues, and expensive.
> 
> The question then becomes if your daughter doesnt make a DA1 or ECNL  team for whatever reason (talent, location,family dynamic,etc.) should your DD play DA2/ECNL2/EGSL or  Flight 1 if there is a difference?


Well, just looking at ONLY the SW ECNL conference (basically SoCal with a couple clubs from NV and AZ) and the diminished value of the conference as a baseline starting August 1, 2017 maybe consider ...

US Soccer DA = A+
US Club Soccer ECNL = B+ (then a quick fall off again in 2018-2019 season)

All the rest mentioned = C to B-
(some very good players may be found and promoted)

Again, SoCal focus here only.


----------



## Soccer

GoWest said:


> Well, just looking at ONLY the SW ECNL conference (basically SoCal with a couple clubs from NV and AZ) and the diminished value of the conference as a baseline starting August 1, 2017 maybe consider ...
> 
> US Soccer DA = A+
> US Club Soccer ECNL = B+ (then a quick fall off again in 2018-2019 season)
> 
> All the rest mentioned = C to B-
> (some very good players may be found and promoted)
> 
> Again, SoCal focus here only.


This depends on the club. I think at 01 and up you will have a couple of very strong ECNL teams.  The already committed/ HS factor will prevail.  Or just so good it doesn't matter what league they are in: Blues Baket


----------



## Soccer

SFV818-SoccerDad said:


> Ok so I think I understand.
> DA1 = Legit
> ECNL= LEGIT
> 
> DA2/ECNL2/EGSL= 2nd level talent, a farce for leagues, and expensive.
> 
> The question then becomes if your daughter doesnt make a DA1 or ECNL  team for whatever reason (talent, location,family dynamic,etc.) should your DD play DA2/ECNL2/EGSL or  Flight 1 if there is a difference?



If faced with option C, find the best coach and group of kids and go for it.


----------



## chargerfan

GKDad65 said:


> DAII, Elite, PDA, Academy, Navy, supper-dupper, special, first team looking for players to train like the pro's and play Flight III/Bronze.  Send your money in now for a spot!!!!!!!
> 
> Kool-Aid is sponsoring our team but you still need to send a big check!!


Do they get a patch?


----------



## MakeAPlay

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> That is the $64,000 question.


Ouch!!  Is that what they are charging now?


----------



## GoWest

Soccer said:


> This depends on the club. I think at 01 and up you will have a couple of very strong ECNL teams.  The already committed/ HS factor will prevail.  Or just so good it doesn't matter what league they are in: Blues Baket


You may be right.

I'll probably venture off the path for a bit here but I hope to tie it together with a nice bow at the end.

I think it also depends upon the player, college program (athletic director, coach, etc) and where that program fits (or wants to fit) in the college post season "field of 64." Some kids think that post-commit means time to chill and relax and their college programs are just ok with that. Look at a few of the Big 10 women's soccer programs (and yes other conferences too) and look at the tenure of some of their coaches being mediocre at best FOR YEARS AND YEARS! Some schools and coaches just don't care.

Compare that to programs that are regulars in the NCAA tournament (or in and out more often over the last few years) where "just chilling" post-commit won't cut it or the scholarship gets cut.

So, what's my point? A post-commit player should be pushing herself to get on the very best team, in the most difficult and competitive club conference with the very best coaching, etc., to ensure they continue to improve on their way to a college program. In my book, that should be a given. That's why most on this board are passionate about calling out a "fraud league" designed to keep the cash flowing. No one here wants to see a family of limited means and time, etc., get duped.

So, laying out the best-to-worst leagues can be insightful for the player / parent looking to achieve (or not achieve) going forward. At the end of the day, US Soccer DA will continue to draw the very best of the best and the impact will hit hard against ECNL and other leagues starting August 1, 2017. Like it or not, it is what it is.

I think HS is inconsequential at this point because DA, ECNL, etc have made allowances for players desiring the HS experience.

As far as SW conference ECNL and the 2017-2018 season goes, yeah probably a few teams that are outliers and have no DA option will look more respectable because of the "lowering" of competition in the SoCal market. Not to take anything away from those clubs but seriously? I dont think anyone should be fooled.

I am curious, what 01+ ECNL teams / clubs do you see in the SW ECNL conference actually staying strong?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

12M people live in LA/Ventura/Kern Counties -  5 DA Clubs and 0 ECNL Clubs
4.5M people live in Riverside/San Bernardino Counties - only 1 DA Club and 1 ECNL Club
3.3M people live in San Diego County - 3 DA Clubs and 2 ECNL Clubs
3.2M people live in Orange Co - 4 DA Clubs and 4 ECNL Clubs

Some of the clubs are the same for DA and ECNL.  DA has 4 teams per club.  ECNL has 5 with many also having U18/19 Composite Team also. 

So just based on the demographics it makes sense that the talent drops of quickly in San Diego and the OC where most of the posters are from.  But in LA or in the I.E. there is a ton of talent not at the few DA clubs.  Plus driving from the North to the Southbay absolutely sucks making the Galaxy and Beach tough options.  There is plenty need for top "2nd tier teams" up here whether it is DPL, Premier or Tier 1.  In fact these teams will likely be quite strong.


----------



## Lambchop

Simisoccerfan said:


> 12M people live in LA/Ventura/Kern Counties -  5 DA Clubs and 0 ECNL Clubs
> 4.5M people live in Riverside/San Bernardino Counties - only 1 DA Club and 1 ECNL Club
> 3.3M people live in San Diego County - 3 DA Clubs and 2 ECNL Clubs
> 3.2M people live in Orange Co - 4 DA Clubs and 4 ECNL Clubs
> 
> Some of the clubs are the same for DA and ECNL.  DA has 4 teams per club.  ECNL has 5 with many also having U18/19 Composite Team also.
> 
> So just based on the demographics it makes sense that the talent drops of quickly in San Diego and the OC where most of the posters are from.  But in LA or in the I.E. there is a ton of talent not at the few DA clubs.  Plus driving from the North to the Southbay absolutely sucks making the Galaxy and Beach tough options.  There is plenty need for top "2nd tier teams" up here whether it is DPL, Premier or Tier 1.  In fact these teams will likely be quite strong.


A better demographics review would be based on age.  How many individuals are 18 and younger.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

IntheknowSoccer said:


> It was not about choice re: RSC/Eagles and ECNL vs DA. Remember, both RSC and Eagles were already members of the DA for boys. They were then thrown out of ECNL because they chose not to let their boys play ECNL.


D2 is dead! Presidio members voted against it.


----------



## Kicknit22

IntheknowSoccer said:


> D2 is dead! Presidio members voted against it.


You say it's dead because Presidio voted against it?  Do you think the DOC's will really throw in the towel? Doubt it.  I believe this is only regarding the Fall league.  I really don't believe this is a dead issue.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

mahrez said:


> Wow, talk about a tangled web that's been weaved.  Comes down this copy cat like web site complete with a fake press release run by sd clubs as a presido division.
> 
> LAG not funding or planning on participating, RSC might partially, others only some of the the age groups so these probable 6-8 team dpl divisions playing in LA, SD, & two states seem to go against the Presido charter and don't offer any real benefits.


Goal Nation is the rag that is up Surf, Albion, and Presidio's ass!  The press release was a disservice to families to promote a division that was simply an idea not even close to reality .


----------



## Striker17

IntheknowSoccer said:


> D2 is dead! Presidio members voted against it.


Sigh. 
Presidio is a low league.
There are these two kinda bigger kinda more important ones a little ways to the north. SCDSL an obvious no. 
Coast is a yes- would bet big money on this.


----------



## Kicknit22

Okay, "intheknow", what evidence do you have to present to support your assertion?  How is it dead?


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

Kicknit22 said:


> You say it's dead because Presidio voted against it?  Do you think the DOC's will really throw in the towel? Doubt it.  I believe this is only regarding the Fall league.  I really don't believe this is a dead issue.


I don't think the "idea" is dead, but the DPL, as we know it today, is dead. However, what's ironic is that those same DOC's who complained about ECNL are trying to create the same exclusivity.

 We def do not need DA, ECNL, SCDSL, Coast, Presidio and DPL. Let the kids play in an open market and the cream will rise to the top.


----------



## Soccer

Striker17 said:


> Sigh.
> Presidio is a low league.
> There are these two kinda bigger kinda more important ones a little ways to the north. SCDSL an obvious no.
> Coast is a yes- would bet big money on this.


 Word on the street is Coast is working hard to pull it off for them.  If they do,  again no different then before with Presidio, it is just a division in CSL.  With eligibility to showcases they already have access too.  

If the Coach and Players are a fit for your player go for it!  But don't go for it for any other reason then that.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Soccer said:


> Word on the street is Coast is working hard to pull it off for them.  If they do,  again no different then before with Presidio, it is just a division in CSL.  With eligibility to showcases they already have access too.
> 
> If the Coach and Players are a fit for your player go for it!  But don't go for it for any other reason then that.


Coast might pull this off, and I hope for the girls sake they don't need to drive out of state for league games, but Coast may want to tweak some of their rules:

- clubs participating being required to register their most competitive team in the age group (Section 1 of Coast's Rules)
- clubs have to reapply every year (Section 3.C)
- And all of that stuff about relegation & promotion (although I do like that they game themselves an out in that the board can essentially do whatever they want as respects to team placement).


----------



## bababooey

IntheknowSoccer said:


> I don't think the "idea" is dead, but the DPL, as we know it today, is dead. However, what's ironic is that those same DOC's who complained about ECNL are trying to create the same exclusivity.
> 
> We def do not need DA, ECNL, SCDSL, Coast, Presidio and DPL. Let the kids play in an open market and the cream will rise to the top.


I agree with your suggestion. These closed playing circuits (ECNL, DA, DPL, etc.) are useless. While there are some good teams in the SW division of ECNL at U14, there are some really poor teams. If the top ECNL teams felt that competition trumps all, then they should be playing the top Beach FC, Legends, LAGSB, LAGSD teams in their regular season games.

What is fun to watch are the DOC's and HC's trying to say one closed gaming league is better than the others. Until we get the pay to play system eradicated (which would be never) from the soccer landscape, the fight for our dollars will continue on.

As a parent of a DA2 player, I would be 100% happy if we stayed in SCDSL or played in CSL. There is absolutely no need for the DPL. The reasons given by the DOC's for the DPL in that Goal Nation article are laughable at best.


----------



## Lambchop

bababooey said:


> I agree with your suggestion. These closed playing circuits (ECNL, DA, DPL, etc.) are useless. While there are some good teams in the SW division of ECNL at U14, there are some really poor teams. If the top ECNL teams felt that competition trumps all, then they should be playing the top Beach FC, Legends, LAGSB, LAGSD teams in their regular season games.
> 
> What is fun to watch are the DOC's and HC's trying to say one closed gaming league is better than the others. Until we get the pay to play system eradicated (which would be never) from the soccer landscape, the fight for our dollars will continue on.
> 
> As a parent of a DA2 player, I would be 100% happy if we stayed in SCDSL or played in CSL. There is absolutely no need for the DPL. The reasons given by the DOC's for the DPL in that Goal Nation article are laughable at best.


DA2?  So your son plays on a DA team?  Your experience then is not on the girls side because the DA has not started yet, just clarifying.


----------



## bababooey

Lambchop said:


> DA2?  So your son plays on a DA team?  Your experience then is not on the girls side because the DA has not started yet, just clarifying.


Nope. My dd is DA2.


----------



## hydraulic42

IntheknowSoccer said:


> I don't think the "idea" is dead, but the DPL, as we know it today, is dead. However, what's ironic is that those same DOC's who complained about ECNL are trying to create the same exclusivity.
> 
> We def do not need DA, ECNL, SCDSL, Coast, Presidio and DPL. Let the kids play in an open market and the cream will rise to the top.


I agree that there's way too much stratification and unnecessary politics in how youth soccer is "organized." Sometimes I wonder how it should all be organized if we could dump everything and start from scratch, e.g.:

Make everyone play AYSO/rec until a certain age;
have one main fall league for all clubs (like CSL used to be for LA/OC);
keep at least one season soccer-free until a certain age, so kids can do other things (and work with the governing bodies of those sports to sync up the schedules).
I'm sure there are other better ideas that many of you would have. It's all wishful thinking, because money talks, and the entire thing would become re-politicized soon enough. Oh well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## PLSAP

hydraulic42 said:


> I agree that there's way too much stratification and unnecessary politics in how youth soccer is "organized." Sometimes I wonder how it should all be organized if we could dump everything and start from scratch, e.g.:
> 
> Make everyone play AYSO/rec until a certain age;
> have one main fall league for all clubs (like CSL used to be for LA/OC);
> keep at least one season soccer-free until a certain age, so kids can do other things (and work with the governing bodies of those sports to sync up the schedules).
> I'm sure there are other better ideas that many of you would have. It's all wishful thinking, because money talks, and the entire thing would become re-politicized soon enough. Oh well.


IMHO, I think that a major flaw in the US Soccer system is that they try to control everything. Some of the top players in the world learned to love the game themselves and figured out the basics by themselves, and then eventually their country's system found them, etc. Here, it's assumed that the kids have to be drilled and drilled and molded from a young age or they'll not be good. They want creative players, but they don't want to allow the players to develop their own creativity. Someone said the other day about being able to play pickup games in the street. I mean, that's how all the best learned. Messi was discovered when he was juggling grapefruit in a market! Or lemons or something I can't remember right now. I don't think that we should be forcing these kids into practices and practices from 5 and up. Let them learn to love the game first. Let them go out and just play around with the ball, see what they can do. Experiment. Of course, this gets into the culture debate, but anyways.

The other day I was at the park, and a guy asked to use our ball. He had a little girl (no older than 5) and what looked like her brother with him. They kicked around and tried to juggle the ball for a little bit, all the while the man who originally borrowed the ball talked about how he used to be really good at juggling. Over the course of the next 20-25 minutes, I saw the two men play with the little girl, but every time she got the ball the drilled her and corrected her on her form. The passed the ball around her, and by the time they left, you could see she didn't want anything to do with the ball anymore. This of course isn't all cases, but it's just something that I saw recently and exemplifies how, even though rec practices are made fun for the kids and so on, none of it's worth it, like several have said on this forum, if the kids don't love the game.


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


But @MakeAPlay my mom thinks I am special


----------



## Striker17

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Goal Nation is the rag that is up Surf, Albion, and Presidio's ass!  The press release was a disservice to families to promote a division that was simply an idea not even close to reality .


If you really want to vomit follow Goal Nation on instagram
She really just needs to make it her sons soccer account and spare us all


----------



## Striker17

Here everyone! It's a great suggestion. Now since Strikers, Pats, Blues et all are all sharing space at OC Great Park let's all make a massive club.
Bonus points it won't be hard to find a new team for next year just go on a casual stroll around the orange...

Rancho Capistrano Fields
April 24, 2017


SC Blues Families,

As you know the Fall 2016 soccer season was our last year of games being played on the weekends at Rancho Capistrano. Saddleback Church generously allowed the two clubs, SC Blues and UFC, to continue practicing and training there during the week since
January 1. They did this at no cost to the clubs whatsoever and
we deeply appreciate their support.

The fields will be closed to all soccer activities, effective May 1, 2017. The traffic accident that occurred last August, 2016 that reduced our ability to play weekend games has ultimately
led to this decision.

Both soccer clubs have independently been seeking other field venues for training and games. With the growth of soccer and competitiveness for fields being particularly challenging we have been working hard on long-term solutions for field space.

We are happy to report that we have been approved to use fields at the OC Great Park in Irvine. We will provide details on the Great Park availability as we receive it. Additionally, we can access fields at Vanguard University. We are also expecting to be able to use two other complexes nearby but we are waiting on final approval from those venues before announcing those locations.

As we receive official permits for fields we will be sharing that information with our families and coaching staff for the period beginning May 1, 2017.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Striker17 said:


> Here everyone! It's a great suggestion. Now since Strikers, Pats, Blues et all are all sharing space at OC Great Park let's all make a massive club.
> Bonus points it won't be hard to find a new team for next year just go on a casual stroll around the orange...
> 
> Rancho Capistrano Fields
> April 24, 2017
> 
> 
> SC Blues Families,
> 
> As you know the Fall 2016 soccer season was our last year of games being played on the weekends at Rancho Capistrano. Saddleback Church generously allowed the two clubs, SC Blues and UFC, to continue practicing and training there during the week since
> January 1. They did this at no cost to the clubs whatsoever and
> we deeply appreciate their support.
> 
> The fields will be closed to all soccer activities, effective May 1, 2017. The traffic accident that occurred last August, 2016 that reduced our ability to play weekend games has ultimately
> led to this decision.
> 
> Both soccer clubs have independently been seeking other field venues for training and games. With the growth of soccer and competitiveness for fields being particularly challenging we have been working hard on long-term solutions for field space.
> 
> We are happy to report that we have been approved to use fields at the OC Great Park in Irvine. We will provide details on the Great Park availability as we receive it. Additionally, we can access fields at Vanguard University. We are also expecting to be able to use two other complexes nearby but we are waiting on final approval from those venues before announcing those locations.
> 
> As we receive official permits for fields we will be sharing that information with our families and coaching staff for the period beginning May 1, 2017.


Doesn't WC also train there or are they just using the fields for try-outs?


----------



## Striker17

Kicker4Life said:


> Doesn't WC also train there or are they just using the fields for try-outs?


Forgot! I wonder if we can also ask Slammers to come. I am telling you I am on to something here


----------



## bababooey

Yes, WCFC is already at the OC Great Park. They had some of their ECNL teams (and non-ECNL teams) training there the same day my dd trained with Strikers last season. Multiple WCFC girls teams were training when I was at the OCGP this past Thursday.

LA Galaxy uses OCGP along with Slammers. I don't think I have seen any Slammers ECNL teams at OCGP, but they might be there on the days my dd doesn't train.

The best news about this announcement from Blues is that the HC's and DOC's from Slammers, WCFC, Strikers, Pats, Blues, LAGOC and probably others now can recruit from their home training field. No more hiding out in the parking lot of other clubs practice facilities.


----------



## sandshark

This will all last a year or two then people will get the picture it is all a money scam and it will be


Desert Hound said:


> So...let us see if I have this right.
> 
> - They are creating a league where these 10 teams compete against the others.
> - These teams will also continue to play in the CA leagues..in AZ we call it the State League or APL.
> - Toss in a showcase or 2
> - In theory some girls will be "developmental" players and maybe get called up.
> 
> Am I missing anything?


Same coaches - same players - same clubs but with one extra day per week of training and a lot more rules, time and cost for the little kids! All gift wrapped in a super cool fancy new name! Sounds good to me? Where do we send the checks!


----------



## soccer4us

sandshark said:


> This will all last a year or two then people will get the picture it is all a money scam and it will be
> 
> 
> Same coaches - same players - same clubs but with one extra day per week of training and a lot more rules, time and cost for the little kids! All gift wrapped in a super cool fancy new name! Sounds good to me? Where do we send the checks!


No checks. It's been already directly taken out of your account. You'll find out soon!


----------



## soccer4us

bababooey said:


> Yes, WCFC is already at the OC Great Park. They had some of their ECNL teams (and non-ECNL teams) training there the same day my dd trained with Strikers last season. Multiple WCFC girls teams were training when I was at the OCGP this past Thursday.
> 
> LA Galaxy uses OCGP along with Slammers. I don't think I have seen any Slammers ECNL teams at OCGP, but they might be there on the days my dd doesn't train.
> 
> The best news about this announcement from Blues is that the HC's and DOC's from Slammers, WCFC, Strikers, Pats, Blues, LAGOC and probably others now can recruit from their home training field. No more hiding out in the parking lot of other clubs practice facilities.


How many parents will now  be eying all the other training sessions from clubs at same field comparing to our current daughters teams. This could be fun!


----------



## PLSAP

soccer4us said:


> How many parents will now  be eying all the other training sessions from clubs at same field comparing to our current daughters teams. This could be fun!


Didn't Pats DA hold their tryouts there too? Are they practicing there?


----------



## gkrent

PLSAP said:


> Didn't Pats DA hold their tryouts there too? Are they practicing there?


Not sure but the tryouts knew about were at Laguna Hills HS


----------



## JackZ

Kicker4Life said:


> Doesn't WC also train there or are they just using the fields for try-outs?


Yep, pretty sure several WC older girls teams train there.
Irvine Slammers now LA Galaxy OC train there as well.

Come one, come all.


----------



## sandshark

soccer4us said:


> No checks. It's been already directly taken out of your account. You'll find out soon!


 HA not this fish we opted out of this scam months ago! Not our first rodeo buddy..


----------



## LadiesMan217

Slammers (definitely) and Pats (most likely) DA will not be training at OCGP. Pats will have a tryouts there on 5/1 though.


----------



## SoccerLife75

So have any DA2/Reserve/Academy2 teams,  what ever you want to call them, been given a schedule of what tournaments you will be entering from now to the summer?


----------



## LadiesMan217

SoccerLife75 said:


> So have any DA2/Reserve/Academy2 teams,  what ever you want to call them, been given a schedule of what tournaments you will be entering from now to the summer?


DA2 starts in August no?


----------



## SoccerLife75

DA1  starts in August from my understanding.  No one know details on DA2, but Manchester CUP, Surf Cup, offering below:  And that starts end of May.

Age Groups based off the birth year for the 2017/2018 season:
USSDA Tournament Dates: 7/28/2017 - 7/31/2017 (day off 7/30)
BU-18/19 USSDA 1999/2000
BU-16/17 USSDA 2001/2002
BU-15 USSDA 2003
BU-14 USSDA 2004
GU-18/19 USSDA 1999/2000
GU-16/17 USSDA 2001/2002
GU-15 USSDA 2003
GU-14 USSDA 2004

So who's heard of anyone planning to attend?


----------



## PLSAP

SoccerLife75 said:


> DA1  starts in August from my understanding.  No one know details on DA2, but Manchester CUP, Surf Cup, offering below:  And that starts end of May.
> 
> Age Groups based off the birth year for the 2017/2018 season:
> USSDA Tournament Dates: 7/28/2017 - 7/31/2017 (day off 7/30)
> BU-18/19 USSDA 1999/2000
> BU-16/17 USSDA 2001/2002
> BU-15 USSDA 2003
> BU-14 USSDA 2004
> GU-18/19 USSDA 1999/2000
> GU-16/17 USSDA 2001/2002
> GU-15 USSDA 2003
> GU-14 USSDA 2004
> 
> So who's heard of anyone planning to attend?


So with the age groups- like the old age system, will the GU- being moving up every year? For example the 2002/2001, will, come 2018-2019, they'll be GU-17/18? Or do the 01's move up to play GU-18/19 with the 00's?


----------



## Kicknit22

PLSAP said:


> So with the age groups- like the old age system, will the GU- being moving up every year? For example the 2002/2001, will, come 2018-2019, they'll be GU-17/18? Or do the 01's move up to play GU-18/19 with the 00's?


From what I have heard, next year DA may go age pure for 00- 01-02-03-04. Stop confusing things with the U-anything.  Just refer to birth year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

PLSAP said:


> So with the age groups- like the old age system, will the GU- being moving up every year? For example the 2002/2001, will, come 2018-2019, they'll be GU-17/18? Or do the 01's move up to play GU-18/19 with the 00's?


I think that it is a new team every year with half the previous team moving up.  Creating a bottleneck at U16.  Half of the U15's will graduate to being cut and half will graduate to U16/17.  Maybe less than half depending upon how good the previous years U16's were.

Is dual age banding good for their development when players don't peak until their 20s?  It seems that the niche that is filled by dual age banding was served by high school (playing against older players).


----------



## Kicknit22

An 00-team may have a couple 01's, 01's may have a couple 02's, etc. etc. etc.  Playing up is encouraged for faster development, of course.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> From what I have heard, next year DA may go age pure for 00- 01-02-03-04. Stop confusing things with the U-anything.  Just refer to birth year.


We will find out in a couple of months.  I truly hope that it works out.  Playing with kids and there parents is no bueno.


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> We will find out in a couple of months.  I truly hope that it works out.  Playing with kids and there parents is no bueno.


Of course I am both optimistic and skeptical as the same time. (Is that, SKEPTIMISTIC?) lol! It really is a wait and see.


----------



## younothat

PLSAP said:


> So with the age groups- like the old age system, will the GU- being moving up every year? For example the 2002/2001, will, come 2018-2019, they'll be GU-17/18? Or do the 01's move up to play GU-18/19 with the 00's?


USSDA has indicated that by the 19-20 season all age groups will be single calendar year.  If all goes according to what has been discussed the two combo age groups will be reduced to one in 18-19 before they  all go single calendar year in 19-20.    In the fall the applications will open and the age groups will be published.

Next USSDA season starts September 1, 2017

Manchester City Cup created four (4) USSDA age groups for both the boys and girls.   U-18/19 USSDA 1999/2000, U-16/17 USSDA 2001/2002, U-15 USSDA 2003, U-14 USSDA 2004

On the girls side will be interesting to see if they can fill those brackets, being new and all?  might just be 4-5 or so teams in some of the age groups.    2002's are  the marquee AG @ this years Man City Cup.

There are other tournaments that are starting to create USSDA brackets also.  https://lagcup.lagalaxy.com/   for selected age groups
9v9 – U12 Boys DA (2006/07)
11v11 – U13 Boys DA (2005)
11v11 – U14 Girls DA (2004)

As far as the DPD/L/2 girls reserve proposals, who knows? that can  apply for the 2nd brackets at Man City Cup and hope to get in?   Maybe Coast Soccer league will make some exceptions and creation a Bronze Unicorn Division or something like that?


----------



## mkg68

My daughter plays on the Galaxy DA3 team and maybe it's not the top team but at least we're in the Development Academy and will be seen by the same US Soccer scouts!


----------



## mahrez

mkg68 said:


> My daughter plays on the Galaxy DA3 team and maybe it's not the top team but at least we're in the Development Academy and will be seen by the same US Soccer scouts!


What?

LA Galaxy Academy has one team per age group and those are the only teams ussda scouts attend games for on assignment.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

mkg68 said:


> My daughter plays on the Galaxy DA3 team and maybe it's not the top team but at least we're in the Development Academy and will be seen by the same US Soccer scouts!


 you forgot to mention in an exclusive league


----------



## Kicker4Life

mahrez said:


> What?
> 
> LA Galaxy Academy has one team per age group and those are the only teams ussda scouts attend games for on assignment.


First...I sense a bit of sarcasm in MKG's post.

Second, there is more than one "Galaxy" is GDA (Carson and San Diego)


----------



## bababooey

SoccerLife75 said:


> So have any DA2/Reserve/Academy2 teams,  what ever you want to call them, been given a schedule of what tournaments you will be entering from now to the summer?


Yes, we have (Pats 03 DA2).


----------



## bababooey

mkg68 said:


> My daughter plays on the Galaxy DA3 team and maybe it's not the top team but at least we're in the Development Academy and will be seen by the same US Soccer scouts!


Personally, I would go with the Pre-Academy Reserve team than the DA3 team. What about DAIII?


----------



## SoccerLife75

bababooey said:


> Yes, we have (Pats 03 DA2).


Are you free to share?


----------



## bababooey

SoccerLife75 said:


> Are you free to share?


A little......we are scheduled for one tourney in June, two in July, one in August or early September and then one more at Thanksgiving.


----------



## younothat

Breaking news...CSL has rejected girls DPL but the Golden Valley Soccer League out of Bako has stepped in to fill the void.    

*** HOT of the PRESS ****

NEW PLAYER LEAGUE —KICKS OFF Extending the Player Pool, Youth Soccer Clubs in the Southwest Announce New Girls Development Unicorn Division (DUD)

Bakersfield,  April 26, 2017, — Working together to benefit player development in the Southwest — a known hot bed of youth soccer talent — anybody that wants to play can sign up for the Development Unicorn (DUD) Division starting today. 

The Development Unicorn League (DUD) will be the platform for the extended player pool for anybody that wants to play and can afford the high fees, tall tells, travel to/from bakersfield,  LA, SD, or where ever teams sign up.  The new division will focus on having fun at the games , food trucks, and eating creating a pathway for players to progress, develop and be identified creating a seamless bridge between real life and soccer. 

There will be food trucks at every game and Milk Duds have signed on as the primary sponsor and yes the unicorn patch and soccer balls will be available  from vendors in the parking lots along with corn,  nachos, and other assorted comfort foods,  at the showcase there will be jumpers and water play for the kids.   Please support our sponsors


----------



## Striker17

younothat said:


> Breaking news...CSL has rejected girls DPL but the Golden Valley Soccer League out of Bako has stepped in to fill the void.
> 
> *** HOT of the PRESS ****
> 
> NEW PLAYER LEAGUE —KICKS OFF Extending the Player Pool, Youth Soccer Clubs in the Southwest Announce New Girls Development Unicorn Division (DUD)
> 
> Bakersfield,  April 26, 2017, — Working together to benefit player development in the Southwest — a known hot bed of youth soccer talent — anybody that wants to play can sign up for the Development Unicorn (DUD) Division starting today.
> 
> The Development Unicorn League (DUD) will be the platform for the extended player pool for anybody that wants to play and can afford the high fees, tall tells, travel to/from bakersfield,  LA, SD, or where ever teams sign up.  The new division will focus on having fun at the games , food trucks, and eating creating a pathway for players to progress, develop and be identified creating a seamless bridge between real life and soccer.
> 
> There will be food trucks at every game and Milk Duds have signed on as the primary sponsor and yes the unicorn patch and soccer balls will be available  from vendors in the parking lots along with corn,  nachos, and other assorted comfort foods,  at the showcase there will be jumpers and water play for the kids.   Please support our sponsors


You joke but I would buy that soccer ball in a second


----------



## younothat

Striker17 said:


> You joke but I would buy that soccer ball in a second


Oh don't worry there will be plenty to go around,  unicorn balls will be also available as a edible treat from select vendors.

Some of the other key benifits of DUD will be increased safety and social media exposure

For safety reasons all players will be roster.ed & referred to as there sprit unicorn names only. No real names please.  you can find your unicorn name at:
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/563301865873103276/

In Conjunction with Snap and the head safety institute there will be unlimited headers in DUD but all players are required to wear the unicorn headband at all times while playing.

The unicorn headband will feature protection but also the 3D spectacle on-line camera, each time you score a selfie will be snapped automatically and uploaded to the Internet in seconds or unitl you have wifi what ever comes first.

Subway is also creating our signature unicorn sub the "all you can eat unlimited sandwich"  for those that just cant get enough marketing with empty promises.


----------



## Striker17

This
Is 
Everything


----------



## Striker17

But seriously about that ball. @Technician has GOATS. Can you start your Unicorn group?
Requirements:
1. Must believe your daughter is USWNT material. 
Bonus points is she has it on the Instagram already with an emoji 
2. Must be able to fail a LOTG quiz.
Bonus points for missing offsides or handball calls 
3. Must be able to compare their daughter to a current USWNT player
Bonus points for historical references mainly Mia Hamm 
4. Unable to use Team Snap and also "replies all" to team email
5. Must think your DD will get a full ride to a D1 school 
Bonus points UCLA, USC or Stanford


----------



## chargerfan

younothat said:


> Breaking news...CSL has rejected girls DPL but the Golden Valley Soccer League out of Bako has stepped in to fill the void.
> 
> *** HOT of the PRESS ****
> 
> NEW PLAYER LEAGUE —KICKS OFF Extending the Player Pool, Youth Soccer Clubs in the Southwest Announce New Girls Development Unicorn Division (DUD)
> 
> Bakersfield,  April 26, 2017, — Working together to benefit player development in the Southwest — a known hot bed of youth soccer talent — anybody that wants to play can sign up for the Development Unicorn (DUD) Division starting today.
> 
> The Development Unicorn League (DUD) will be the platform for the extended player pool for anybody that wants to play and can afford the high fees, tall tells, travel to/from bakersfield,  LA, SD, or where ever teams sign up.  The new division will focus on having fun at the games , food trucks, and eating creating a pathway for players to progress, develop and be identified creating a seamless bridge between real life and soccer.
> 
> There will be food trucks at every game and Milk Duds have signed on as the primary sponsor and yes the unicorn patch and soccer balls will be available  from vendors in the parking lots along with corn,  nachos, and other assorted comfort foods,  at the showcase there will be jumpers and water play for the kids.   Please support our sponsors


I assumed it would be sponsored by kool aid


----------



## chargerfan

Striker17 said:


> But seriously about that ball. @Technician has GOATS. Can you start your Unicorn group?
> Requirements:
> 1. Must believe your daughter is USWNT material.
> Bonus points is she has it on the Instagram already with an emoji
> 2. Must be able to fail a LOTG quiz.
> Bonus points for missing offsides or handball calls
> 3. Must be able to compare their daughter to a current USWNT player
> Bonus points for historical references mainly Mia Hamm
> 4. Unable to use Team Snap and also "replies all" to team email
> 5. Must think your DD will get a full ride to a D1 school
> Bonus points UCLA, USC or Stanford


Parents must be able to fund one international trip per year starting at u8. 

Also, will there be a Pre-DUD, or DUDII that has the same benefits, except for all the actual benefits. So, like, one or two of the benefits.


----------



## Striker17

chargerfan said:


> Parents must be able to fund one international trip per year starting at u8.
> 
> Also, will there be a Pre-DUD, or DUDII that has the same benefits, except for all the actual benefits. So, like, one or two of the benefits.


How could I forget the trips?! Ugh
Again bonus points for calling it "an ID CAMP" or using social media to chronicle your trip specifically locker rooms.
Double bonus points for #blessed or using the phrase "a great experience" when referring to shelling out thousands of dollars


----------



## younothat

about those Unicorn soccer balls, we're experiencing a slight production delay in the "manufacturing process",  The overseas sweatshop they makes our knockoff balls has run into some minor legal copy cat copy type issues but we can assure you that we hope to produce the finest 2nd quality blemished balls available in the southwest after we pay off some more people.

In the meantime consider these advtangates of DUD

Unicorns don't judge people and always lend a helping hand.

From our vendors, some updates:

Subway will be recognizing  the "sub" of the game voted on my the judges and online audience.   555-1212 to vote for your favorite unicorn player(s)

All "subs of the day" will come back for the year end sub off in Las Vegas. All subs of the game get a commemorative sub atom unicorn medal, kind of hard to see at times but if you get a glimpse its life changing. 

One lucky player will win the converted "sub of the year" award and the all expense trip to Milford, CT  to play in the international Sub Cup.

Stardrinks will provide DUD with the beta release of the Unicorn Frappe powdered energy drink and the go fast unicorn game time "Vitamins".  Still in the testing phases but we hope to get sanctioned soon for the 70grams of sugar & 100mg of Caffeine with the rainbow fairy dust mixed in. 

We did consider kool-aid but unicorns already Poop Rainbows.

DUD has some special Unicorn rules to help player development also:

Unlimited roster size but all players must reside on a bench when not playing with the unicorn pin-ey,  no row stacking please but stringing multiple benches  strung together down the sideline is fine.

Unlimited subs with reentry,  starters can only play 45 min max per game, no reentry. Unicorns has Psychic Powers so they will sub themselves, no coach needed.


----------



## sandshark

Ad in that the parents must agree to fully exaggerate the % of scholarship their DD received from her chosen college.  Also why she herself made the choice to go to a D2 or lower level school instead of the several D1 offers she had.


----------



## Striker17

Again I missed the mark- totally accurate.
I think it's also important to say that during a tryout or some type of camp the parent has to use phrases like :
"Everyone wants her"
"We were offered a full scholarship at Surf/Blues/Slammers but decided to stay here"
"Insert coach name.. calls me every week to ask how she is"
Basically anything that is totally bull but totally unprovable whether or not it actually happened


----------



## chargerfan

younothat said:


> about those Unicorn soccer balls, we're experiencing a slight production delay in the "manufacturing process",  The overseas sweatshop they makes our knockoff balls has run into some minor legal copy cat copy type issues but we can assure you that we hope to produce the finest 2nd quality blemished balls available in the southwest after we pay off some more people.
> 
> In the meantime consider these advtangates of DUD
> 
> Unicorns don't judge people and always lend a helping hand.
> 
> From our vendors, some updates:
> 
> Subway will be recognizing  the "sub" of the game voted on my the judges and online audience.   555-1212 to vote for your favorite unicorn player(s)
> 
> All "subs of the day" will come back for the year end sub off in Las Vegas. All subs of the game get a commemorative sub atom unicorn medal, kind of hard to see at times but if you get a glimpse its life changing.
> 
> One lucky player will win the converted "sub of the year" award and the all expense trip to Milford, CT  to play in the international Sub Cup.
> 
> Stardrinks will provide DUD with the beta release of the Unicorn Frappe powdered energy drink and the go fast unicorn game time "Vitamins".  Still in the testing phases but we hope to get sanctioned soon for the 70grams of sugar & 100mg of Caffeine with the rainbow fairy dust mixed in.
> 
> We did consider kool-aid but unicorns already Poop Rainbows.
> 
> DUD has some special Unicorn rules to help player development also:
> 
> Unlimited roster size but all players must reside on a bench when not playing with the unicorn pin-ey,  no row stacking please but stringing multiple benches  strung together down the sideline is fine.
> 
> Unlimited subs with reentry,  starters can only play 45 min max per game, no reentry. Unicorns has Psychic Powers so they will sub themselves, no coach needed.


A few questions:

1. Do the headband selfies automatically upload to Instagram with a cool caption and guarantee upwards of 400 likes? 

2. Do they also upload to parents insta/fb accounts with #blessed or #chasingthedream

3. Will the coach have an accent? English preferable, German or Italian ok. And will he make sure to always look "European" with his full track suit. 

4. For those DDs that can't trap a ball or shoot on frame, are there opportunities for priv lessons with coach for the chance for them to sit the bench? Some people just want the cool uniform and bragging rights.

5. Obviously, IS THERE A PATCH??


----------



## younothat

chargerfan said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1. Do the headband selfies automatically upload to Instagram with a cool caption and guarantee upwards of 400 likes?
> 
> 2. Do they also upload to parents insta/fb accounts with #blessed or #chasingthedream
> 
> 3. Will the coach have an accent? English preferable, German or Italian ok. And will he make sure to always look "European" with his full track suit.
> 
> 4. For those DDs that can't trap a ball or shoot on frame, are there opportunities for priv lessons with coach for the chance for them to sit the bench? Some people just want the cool uniform and bragging rights.
> 
> 5. Obviously, IS THERE A PATCH??


1 &2.  We're working with 3rd party vendors for the special filters and effects before the uploads happen.  Yes each club can have there own 3d tags and customer filter;  everybody in unicorn land looks good, so no worries.  Those headbands are really special, forgot to mention they also monitor o2 levels, heart rate, temperature.  The sensor glows solid red when the rereading exceed the unicorn standards.

3.  No track suit's, We're looking into a line of mid-evil traditional wear for the coaches, refs, and management.  All DUD coaches are required to wear the robin hood hats while coaching.
We're a sanctuary division so no coaching license need just need to swear by the unicorn code.

4. If players have trouble playing a ball, no worries unicorns don't judge sitting on the beach is fun In DUD,  girls just have to remember to be themselfs unless they can be a unicorn, then always be a unicorn.

5.  Patches are so passe  DUD will use 3d  Henna tattoo instead.  No ID cards or birth certs needed in DUD, instead all players are required to have there unique Unicorn name tat complete with the QR bar code on top of there left hand for all games.  Refs will scan them to check in players before the games.      There will DIY home kits sold for players or you can also find one of our push cart vendors in the parking lots before the game and they can airbush the tats on for you.


----------



## mahrez

So have the pats thrown in the towel on the dpl? May tryouts:

"All Reserve teams will be Under the direction of the Pateadores Girls Academy and will participate in SCDSL Flight 1 or equivalent"
http://www.pateadores.org/Default.aspx?tabid=147314&articleType=ArticleView&articleId=1172

With the team deadlines to apply for league coming up have to do something. Reserves instead of 2 is a better choice IMO.


----------



## bababooey

mahrez said:


> So have the pats thrown in the towel on the dpl? May tryouts:
> 
> "All Reserve teams will be Under the direction of the Pateadores Girls Academy and will participate in SCDSL Flight 1 or equivalent"
> http://www.pateadores.org/Default.aspx?tabid=147314&articleType=ArticleView&articleId=1172
> 
> With the team deadlines to apply for league coming up have to do something. Reserves instead of 2 is a better choice IMO.


I think that same exact statement was on the tryout flyer back in December/January when the 03's and 04's were having their tryouts.

I do not view this as "throwing in the towel", but it is entirely possible that the DPL league does not materialize like the GDA clubs are hoping.


----------



## gkrent

mahrez said:


> So have the pats thrown in the towel on the dpl? May tryouts:
> 
> "All Reserve teams will be Under the direction of the Pateadores Girls Academy and will participate in SCDSL Flight 1 or equivalent"
> http://www.pateadores.org/Default.aspx?tabid=147314&articleType=ArticleView&articleId=1172
> 
> With the team deadlines to apply for league coming up have to do something. Reserves instead of 2 is a better choice IMO.


They have been saying that since day 1.


----------



## Kicker4Life

with the amount of change over the past 2 years (age pure, now GDA) adding a DAII pure league may have been biting off more than they can chew.  However, let's all wait and see how this unfolds.  now that some of the key SoCal league stakeholders have quieted down their rhetoric, it's got me thinking there could be some news coming soon as to what the DAII/Reserve Teams will do for league play this season.


----------



## younothat

Kicker4Life said:


> with the amount of change over the past 2 years (age pure, now GDA) adding a DAII pure league may have been biting off more than they can chew.  However, let's all wait and see how this unfolds.  now that some of the key SoCal league stakeholders have quieted down their rhetoric, it's got me thinking there could be some news coming soon as to what the DAII/Reserve Teams will do for league play this season.


Some marketing works others not so much.     Using a like name,  copying cat or implying stuff might not be the best way to go about building better programs in the youth soccer world.

Reserve's are appropriate names for these teams , no special protected closed league or division's are needed.  The real thing(s) already exist.  We need more open competition not this:


----------



## Kicker4Life

younothat said:


> Some marketing works others not so much.     Using a like name,  copying cat or implying stuff might not be the best way to go about building better programs in the youth soccer world.
> 
> Reserve's are appropriate names for these teams , no special protected closed league or division's are needed.  The real thing(s) already exist.  We need more open competition not this:


I agree that more open competition would more beneficial!


----------



## Xoloman

After observing DAl/ll from various clubs, the best aren't playing were they should be for various reasons.  I'll give this 2-3 years to shake out.


----------



## Sandypk

Xoloman said:


> After observing DAl/ll from various clubs, the best aren't playing were they should be for various reasons.  I'll give this 2-3 years to shake out.


Which clubs?


----------



## LadiesMan217

Xoloman said:


> After observing DAl/ll from various clubs, the best aren't playing were they should be for various reasons.  I'll give this 2-3 years to shake out.


Not sure how this can be observed. If you are watching tryouts then you are seeing 40-50 girls, mostly EGSL or bench ECNL players trying out for a few potential spots.  Explain what you mean the best aren't playing were they should. Where should they be playing?


----------



## Kicknit22

Xoloman said:


> After observing DAl/ll from various clubs, the best aren't playing were they should be for various reasons.  I'll give this 2-3 years to shake out.


How have you observed something that hasn't even started yet? How do you know who the best are?


----------



## younothat

Change can be good, thinking about ways to  improve the youth soccer development process hopefully with be the best outcome of all the changes.  In this way perhaps the "2" or reserve dialog will help in that regard at some point?     The current system(s) we have are not good enough or meeting the needs so change is warranted seems to be the message.

There are some good things about the DA program, standards, and platform that a reserve league could focus on that can help players to continue to grow.   The 3-4 a day a week training with higher level coaches A and B for example should pay dividends but its not "instant" takes a while and the youngest ages groups should have the better coaches not just the older ones.  Teaching procession and creativity /w  or without the ball is a longer term process, going to be a few years before you start to see that consistently across teams in these new leagues.   Of course this all takes more $ and better coaches so those are somethings  hat need to be worked on.

Too many organisations, leagues, comps that are basically competing vs each other for players and $ doing things contrary to a unified youth vision for the US.  Instead of being inclusive with closed circuits, protected leagues that don't share or have a way to promote to one or the other we have a very confuted system that is highly fragmented.   We can't or don't want to get along and a great % of the posts are about which org, league, club, team or better vs the others, Elitist kind of stuff, instead of top down we need bottom up. 

If we can take the best ideas, standards, and processes and learn to cooperate, share, and form a consensus youth soccer structure and programs in the US we will be a lot better off in the long term.  Going to take a lot more $ and effort to get there but hope is external.    Until then the "new boss is the same as the old boss"   

Before my time but:


----------



## SoccerLife75

This weekdends CRL Playin will be a good observation to see how good the DA2/Reserve teams really are.  There are a couple playing, and I think Albion might even have its Academy team too.


----------



## younothat

SoccerLife75 said:


> This weekdends CRL Playin will be a good observation to see how good the DA2/Reserve teams really are.  There are a couple playing, and I think Albion might even have its Academy team too.


Going to be premature at this point  w/ only (3)  teams totals  (two in 04's, one in 03's)  in all the age groups combined that have a "2" or reserve label to make a distinction on level of play regardless if they qualify for this league or not.

At the end of the CRL season, fall or some tournaments perhaps?     Man City Cup coming up later in this month only have a couple "reserves" no "2's" also so going to take a while if/when more clubs & teams might get involved.


----------



## Kicker4Life

I know a few DA "2" or "Reserve" teams that have automatic bids into CRL so won't be playing this weekend.


----------



## Canyon90

Kicker4Life said:


> I know a few DA "2" or "Reserve" teams that have automatic bids into CRL so won't be playing this weekend.


I heard the same, but 2017 CRL rules, appendix C, mentions nothing about auto-bidding teams outside of last season CRL top finishers, State/National Cup top finishers or at large play-ins.  So much for CRL being a league of "earned spots" if they're auto-bidding DA2 teams.


----------



## Justafan

Kicker4Life said:


> I know a few DA "2" or "Reserve" teams that have automatic bids into CRL so won't be playing this weekend.


Tech only mentioned lagsb.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Canyon90 said:


> I heard the same, but 2017 CRL rules, appendix C, mentions nothing about auto-bidding teams outside of last season CRL top finishers, State/National Cup top finishers or at large play-ins.  So much for CRL being a league of "earned spots" if they're auto-bidding DA2 teams.


True, but your making assumptions about those teams and their roster continuity.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justafan said:


> Tech only mentioned lagsb.


. There are more....but I do find it interesting that LAGSB doesn't have DA status yet they have DAII teams.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Kicker4Life said:


> . There are more....but I do find it interesting that LAGSB doesn't have DA status yet they have DAII teams.


DA II has nothing to so with DA, so there is THAT.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> DA II has nothing to so with DA, so there is THAT.


Then why doesn't Westside Breakers have a DAII team?


----------



## younothat

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> DA II has nothing to so with DA, so there is THAT.


That and the fact (LAGSB) is not even listed as a club on the look alike dpl web spoof site.  Neither is Albion OC for that matter who also is advertising "2" in tryout spam.

At least LAGSB is calling their team reserves, is this the new shell game tactic ? Promote something, take credit for a parent club qualifying with some different players that moved on or being accepted on name only to switch players and teams later to a affiliate?


----------



## jose

GKDad65 said:


> DAII, Elite, PDA, Academy, Navy, supper-dupper, special, first team looking for players to train like the pro's and play Flight III/Bronze.  Send your money in now for a spot!!!!!!!
> 
> Kool-Aid is sponsoring our team but you still need to send a big check!!


forgot AYSO Extra


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

LadiesMan217 said:


> Not sure how this can be observed. If you are watching tryouts then you are seeing 40-50 girls, mostly EGSL or bench ECNL players trying out for a few potential spots.  Explain what you mean the best aren't playing were they should. Where should they be playing?


There are plenty of ECNL players who don't ride the bench and are trying out - not every player wants to play DA not to mention the '01 DA teams are not rostering most of the '02 ECNL players and thus the gap year hangs in the balance for the 02s not to mention Eagles and RSC will not play ECNL next season. Pretty crappy for those 02s, especially when there aren't any ECNL clubs in a 50 mile radius.


----------



## LadiesMan217

IntheknowSoccer said:


> There are plenty of ECNL players who don't ride the bench and are trying out - not every player wants to play DA not to mention the '01 DA teams are not rostering most of the '02 ECNL players and thus the gap year hangs in the balance for the 02s not to mention Eagles and RSC will not play ECNL next season. Pretty crappy for those 02s, especially when there aren't any ECNL clubs in a 50 mile radius.


I have been to 3 club tryouts and have not seen any of the best ECNL players trying out. I have seen them sitting on the side lines or they were not there. Yeah crappy situation for 02's IMO.


----------



## CalGO

FROM THE WEB:

 PATS basically states that the  gaming league is SCDSL 1 or Equivalent.  DA2...DP...are now called Reserve Academy teams

https://bsbproduction.s3.amazonaws.com/portals/904/docs/may pats girls academy tryouts.pdf


Academy Teams for the inaugural season with be for 1999, 2001 and 2003 Birth years. The


Pateadores are proud to offer one of the only fully funded academies in the United States. It

is with this commitment that we hope to build a first class girls program, that will compete

amongst the best programs nationwide.

Reserve teams will be a combination of all Pateadores top flight players as well as local

Orange County talent. Through this program, the Pateadores US Soccer Development Academy

staff will select Full Time and Developmental Academy Players. All Reserve teams will be

under the direction of the Pateadores Girls Academy and will participate in SCDSL Flight 1 or

equivalent


----------



## mahrez

CalGO said:


> FROM THE WEB:
> 
> PATS basically states that the  gaming league is SCDSL 1 or Equivalent.  DA2...DP...are now called Reserve Academy teams
> 
> https://bsbproduction.s3.amazonaws.com/portals/904/docs/may pats girls academy tryouts.pdf
> 
> 
> Academy Teams for the inaugural season with be for 1999, 2001 and 2003 Birth years. The
> 
> 
> Pateadores are proud to offer one of the only fully funded academies in the United States. It
> 
> is with this commitment that we hope to build a first class girls program, that will compete
> 
> amongst the best programs nationwide.
> 
> Reserve teams will be a combination of all Pateadores top flight players as well as local
> 
> Orange County talent. Through this program, the Pateadores US Soccer Development Academy
> 
> staff will select Full Time and Developmental Academy Players. All Reserve teams will be
> 
> under the direction of the Pateadores Girls Academy and will participate in SCDSL Flight 1 or
> 
> equivalent


Yeah we all can see right through the fictitious names have been changed to protect the "innocent" bit

Since SCDSL is real and D2, dpl, reserves are all unicorn's Pats are promoting dpl on there web site but entering teams in the real world SCDSL league for fall.  Clear as


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

mahrez said:


> Yeah we all can see right through the fictitious names have been changed to protect the "innocent" bit
> 
> Since SCDSL is real and D2, dpl, reserves are all unicorn's Pats are promoting dpl on there web site but entering teams in the real world SCDSL league for fall.  Clear as


lol este vato.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

The DPL is a Stand-Alone League officially sanctioned by CalSouth.


----------



## mahrez

ADPSOCCER said:


> The DPL is a Stand-Alone League officially sanctioned by CalSouth.


What's a stand-alone league? Who in Cal South told you this?

Can you provide any actual references about sanctioning for this?  On-line, press release, published minutes or any documention that Cal south sanctioned or even discussed anything referred to as dpl?


----------



## LadiesMan217

ADPSOCCER said:


> The DPL is a Stand-Alone League officially sanctioned by CalSouth.


Don't confuse people.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

LadiesMan217 said:


> Don't confuse people.


*No confusion.*

May 1, 2017

Attn: Development Player League

Dear Board Members,
Congratulations! Your District Commissioner has approved Development Player League Application.

Please review the next steps listed below to prepare your organization for the upcoming 2017‐2018 seasonal year. Please review these items with your board and team administrators.

Cal South Requirements

o Cal South CEO, and/or technical staff shall be included, in the development and creation of all technical standards and structure associated with the league.

Duration & Performance Evaluation

o Development Player League is approved for the duration of one year beginning upon receipt of this letter. At the closure of the first year, the league’s performance will be evaluated before the Annual Affiliate Member Renewal. The evaluation will determine the suitability to continue operation in a dynamic and ever changing soccer landscape.

Good Standing Policy

o Administrators must comply with all current Cal South administrative and coaching requirements. The requirements include the Cal South Kid Safe Risk Management live scan service, HEADS UP Concussion in Youth Sports Program and competitive coaching licenses. Administrators must be in compliance within 90 days of this notice.

o As a league in good standing, you are fully eligible to participate in the California Regional League, USYS National League and USYS National Championship Series.

Branding

o Lastly, we request that your organization incorporate the following official national and state governing body logos and website links of Cal South (www.calsouth.com), US Youth Soccer (www.usyouthsoccer.org), US Soccer (www.ussoccer.com) and FIFA (www.fifa.com) in your new soccer program marketing materials and website.

We are excited about your new Cal South league and look forward to working with you and your soccer program. Sincerely,
Steve T. Marquez

Steve T. Marquez

Administrative Services Group Manager| Cal South
Phone 714.451.1514
Fax 714.441.0715
smarquez@calsouth.com www.calsouth.com
Corporate Office| 1029 S. Placentia Avenue| Fullerton, CA 92831


----------



## mahrez

ADPSOCCER said:


> *No confusion.*
> 
> May 1, 2017
> 
> Attn: Development Player League
> 
> Dear Board Members,
> Congratulations! Your District Commissioner has approved Development Player League Application.
> 
> Please review the next steps listed below to prepare your organization for the upcoming 2017‐2018 seasonal year. Please review these items with your board and team administrators.
> 
> Cal South Requirements
> 
> o Cal South CEO, and/or technical staff shall be included, in the development and creation of all technical standards and structure associated with the league.
> 
> Duration & Performance Evaluation
> 
> o Development Player League is approved for the duration of one year beginning upon receipt of this letter. At the closure of the first year, the league’s performance will be evaluated before the Annual Affiliate Member Renewal. The evaluation will determine the suitability to continue operation in a dynamic and ever changing soccer landscape.
> 
> Good Standing Policy
> 
> o Administrators must comply with all current Cal South administrative and coaching requirements. The requirements include the Cal South Kid Safe Risk Management live scan service, HEADS UP Concussion in Youth Sports Program and competitive coaching licenses. Administrators must be in compliance within 90 days of this notice.
> 
> o As a league in good standing, you are fully eligible to participate in the California Regional League, USYS National League and USYS National Championship Series.
> 
> Branding
> 
> o Lastly, we request that your organization incorporate the following official national and state governing body logos and website links of Cal South (www.calsouth.com), US Youth Soccer (www.usyouthsoccer.org), US Soccer (www.ussoccer.com) and FIFA (www.fifa.com) in your new soccer program marketing materials and website.
> 
> We are excited about your new Cal South league and look forward to working with you and your soccer program. Sincerely,
> Steve T. Marquez
> 
> Steve T. Marquez
> 
> Administrative Services Group Manager| Cal South
> Phone 714.451.1514
> Fax 714.441.0715
> smarquez@calsouth.com www.calsouth.com
> Corporate Office| 1029 S. Placentia Avenue| Fullerton, CA 92831


That leaves SC del sol the az club out of these comps since they are not in Cal south. 

A 9 club league with what 40 teams total is interesting,  whats next micro leagues for ever niche.  What district was approved?


----------



## bababooey

mahrez said:


> That leaves SC del sol the az club out of these comps since they are not in Cal south.
> 
> A 9 club league with what 40 teams total is interesting,  whats next micro leagues for ever niche.  What district was approved?


Or you could just say sorry you were wrong?

Time to capitulate buddy.


----------



## Lightning Red

bababooey said:


> Or you could just say sorry you were wrong?
> 
> Time to capitulate buddy.


Quite a few posters eating some crow today with a side of that humble pie.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Congrats to the powers that be for the creation of the DA II league.  I for one didn't think this was going to happen.  I was clearly wrong.


----------



## jose

excuse me ADP SOCCER......sir, sir, you just dropped your mic


----------



## El Clasico

This sounds like a league that I want to participate in. How do I register my team into this league?


----------



## Justafan

Lightning Red said:


> Quite a few posters eating some crow today with a side of that humble pie.


That's true, but it doesn't mean it's good for girls soccer.  If we all agree on the maxim that playing against the best makes you better, then this league is a detriment to that maxim.  The next level teams after DA are going to be spread out over too many leagues.  For example, you have I.E. Surf Premiere, BYSC, and Rangers, all in good spots to make CRL, and they will all be playing in CSL.  Then you're also going to have some good teams in ECNL and SCDSL flight 1 (not too sure about Presidio), but all these teams in all of these leagues will not be able to play each other consistently.  These DA II teams could all have played in flight 1.  There is also no guarantee that all these DA II teams will be quality teams.


----------



## Lightning Red

Justafan said:


> That's true, but it doesn't mean it's good for girls soccer.  If we all agree on the maxim that playing against the best makes you better, then this league is a detriment to that maxim.  The next level teams after DA are going to be spread out over too many leagues.  For example, you have I.E. Surf Premiere, BYSC, and Rangers, all in good spots to make CRL, and they will all be playing in CSL.  Then you're also going to have some good teams in ECNL and SCDSL flight 1 (not too sure about Presidio), but all these teams in all of these leagues will not be able to play each other consistently.  These DA II teams could all have played in flight 1.  There is also no guarantee that all these DA II teams will be quality teams.


The teams good enough will play in CRL that aren't in DA or ECNL.  In every league across So Cal there are teams that are not as good from a quality and talent standpoint.  Just look at the 04 standings from last year across all the leagues.  "Most, not all" of the best talent in that age group will reside in DA.  
It is even more prevalent as you go down in age group.  I don't have a dog in the DPL league but I also don't see anything wrong with it.  I actually believe it will be good in the long run.


----------



## Justafan

Lightning Red said:


> The teams good enough will play in CRL that aren't in DA or ECNL.  In every league across So Cal there are teams that are not as good from a quality and talent standpoint.  Just look at the 04 standings from last year across all the leagues.  "Most, not all" of the best talent in that age group will reside in DA.
> It is even more prevalent as you go down in age group.  I don't have a dog in the DPL league but I also don't see anything wrong with it.  I actually believe it will be good in the long run.


We may not actually disagree, but to be more clear, if the next level teams after DA, let's just say the next 15 for arguments sake, could all play each other on a consistent basis, I think that would be a good thing.  With the current model, those next level teams after DA are now going to be spread out in four or five different leagues.  That's a disservice to the girls IMO.  And that's not just DPL's fault, all the leagues have a hand in this.


----------



## bababooey

Justafan said:


> That's true, but it doesn't mean it's good for girls soccer.  If we all agree on the maxim that playing against the best makes you better, then this league is a detriment to that maxim.  The next level teams after DA are going to be spread out over too many leagues.  For example, you have I.E. Surf Premiere, BYSC, and Rangers, all in good spots to make CRL, and they will all be playing in CSL.  Then you're also going to have some good teams in ECNL and SCDSL flight 1 (not too sure about Presidio), but all these teams in all of these leagues will not be able to play each other consistently.  These DA II teams could all have played in flight 1.  There is also no guarantee that all these DA II teams will be quality teams.


I agree with some of this and disagree with two parts. I agree that these teams should play one another. Steel sharpens steel. Having so many leagues makes it very hard to get some of these teams on the same pitch. I don't understand why teams don't scrimmage more often?

As for the disagree parts.......(1) you state "then this league is a detriment to that maxim". How do you draw this conclusion? The league has not played one game yet. Doesn't it seem a tad premature to say it is a detriment? (2) you also state that "there is no guarantee that all these DA II teams will be quality teams". No doubt that is a true statement, but look at any league in any sport and there are lower quality teams. Just look at the ECNL standings (any age group). Those teams at the bottom are not quality teams in terms of the ECNL standard.

When ECNL started their own CLOSED playing circuit, they made it tough for the non-ECNL teams to play the ECNL teams. Why do so many people give ECNL a free pass for starting a closed playing circuit just like DA II is now doing?

My dd plays for a DA II program and I think the DPL league is unnecessary. I think her team would be just fine playing in Flight 1 in the SCDSL or Premier level at CSL.


----------



## shales1002

Steel sharpens steel. So, @Justafan , I agree with the maxim. You all were sold a dream and bought it. Hopefully, it works out for your DD.  I'm just happy you all got a label. What's next? C teams will be DAIII?


----------



## MakeAPlay

bababooey said:


> I agree with some of this and disagree with two parts. I agree that these teams should play one another. Steel sharpens steel. Having so many leagues makes it very hard to get some of these teams on the same pitch. I don't understand why teams don't scrimmage more often?
> 
> As for the disagree parts.......(1) you state "then this league is a detriment to that maxim". How do you draw this conclusion? The league has not played one game yet. Doesn't it seem a tad premature to say it is a detriment? (2) you also state that "there is no guarantee that all these DA II teams will be quality teams". No doubt that is a true statement, but look at any league in any sport and there are lower quality teams. Just look at the ECNL standings (any age group). Those teams at the bottom are not quality teams in terms of the ECNL standard.
> 
> When ECNL started their own CLOSED playing circuit, they made it tough for the non-ECNL teams to play the ECNL teams. Why do so many people give ECNL a free pass for starting a closed playing circuit just like DA II is now doing?
> 
> My dd plays for a DA II program and I think the DPL league is unnecessary. I think her team would be just fine playing in Flight 1 in the SCDSL or Premier level at CSL.


It is incorrect to say that ECNL simply created a closed system here in SoCal.  ECNL was forced into a closed system in SoCal my friend.  Gary Sparks (God rest his soul) would not allow the ECNL teams to count their ECNL games in the CSL Premier standings nor would they allow them to play with their substitution rules (Premier at the time had unlimited substitutions).  ECNL tried to compromise here in SoCal but Mr. Sparks thought incorrectly that since he had the 800 pound gorilla (CSL Premier was widely considered the top non-national league in the country) that he could dictate to his paying customers (the clubs) what was going to happen.  The ECNL clubs along with many other clubs broke off to form the SCDSL.  In the inaugural season each of the ECNL teams actually played several games against the top non-ECNL teams as part of the agreement to form the league in a showcase format.

CSL Premier was responsible for ECNL breaking off in SoCal.  Please get that straight.  Some of us on this forum lived through that turf war.


----------



## bababooey

MakeAPlay said:


> It is incorrect to say that ECNL simply created a closed system here in SoCal.  ECNL was forced into a closed system in SoCal my friend.  Gary Sparks (God rest his soul) would not allow the ECNL teams to count their ECNL games in the CSL Premier standings nor would they allow them to play with their substitution rules (Premier at the time had unlimited substitutions).  ECNL tried to compromise here in SoCal but Mr. Sparks thought incorrectly that since he had the 800 pound gorilla (CSL Premier was widely considered the top non-national league in the country) that he could dictate to his paying customers (the clubs) what was going to happen.  The ECNL clubs along with many other clubs broke off to form the SCDSL.  In the inaugural season each of the ECNL teams actually played several games against the top non-ECNL teams as part of the agreement to form the league in a showcase format.
> 
> CSL Premier was responsible for ECNL breaking off in SoCal.  Please get that straight.  Some of us on this forum lived through that turf war.


Fair enough MAP. I was wrong in my history on ECNL. The league started in 2009 and my dd was not in club soccer then, so I had no idea what ECNL was.

Question though....when did ECNL become a closed playing circuit?

Yes, GS and CSL overplayed their hand with their member clubs and ECNL.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## bababooey

shales1002 said:


> I'm just happy you all got a label. What's next? C teams will be DAIII?


Pre-DA Reserve?


----------



## SoccerLife75

Justafan said:


> That's true, but it doesn't mean it's good for girls soccer.  If we all agree on the maxim that playing against the best makes you better, then this league is a detriment to that maxim.  The next level teams after DA are going to be spread out over too many leagues.  For example, you have I.E. Surf Premiere, BYSC, and Rangers, all in good spots to make CRL, and they will all be playing in CSL.  Then you're also going to have some good teams in ECNL and SCDSL flight 1 (not too sure about Presidio), but all these teams in all of these leagues will not be able to play each other consistently.  These DA II teams could all have played in flight 1.  There is also no guarantee that all these DA II teams will be quality teams.


That it  why I feel CRL is important, as it will be, where all the top non ECNL/DA  teams will get to play each other no matter what league they are from.  Also the fact they have a play in tournament to see who gets in and who doesn't is good.  Hopefully all the top teams from each league make it.


----------



## Round

bababooey said:


> Fair enough MAP. I was wrong in my history on ECNL. The league started in 2009 and my dd was not in club soccer then, so I had no idea what ECNL was.
> 
> Question though....when did ECNL become a closed playing circuit?
> 
> Yes, GS and CSL overplayed their hand with their member clubs and ECNL.
> 
> Thank you for the info.


Fair enough if it was true.  It isn't.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> It is incorrect to say that ECNL simply created a closed system here in SoCal.  ECNL was forced into a closed system in SoCal my friend.  Gary Sparks (God rest his soul) would not allow the ECNL teams to count their ECNL games in the CSL Premier standings nor would they allow them to play with their substitution rules (Premier at the time had unlimited substitutions).  ECNL tried to compromise here in SoCal but Mr. Sparks thought incorrectly that since he had the 800 pound gorilla (CSL Premier was widely considered the top non-national league in the country) that he could dictate to his paying customers (the clubs) what was going to happen.  The ECNL clubs along with many other clubs broke off to form the SCDSL.  In the inaugural season each of the ECNL teams actually played several games against the top non-ECNL teams as part of the agreement to form the league in a showcase format.
> 
> CSL Premier was responsible for ECNL breaking off in SoCal.  Please get that straight.  Some of us on this forum lived through that turf war.


Sorry MAP, but you do the memory of Mr. Sparks a disservice with an error of ommission, and give the ECNL too much credit.  The most problematic, non-negotiable demand that the ECNL clubs made on CSL was that their ECNL teams would always be Premier -- no relegation.  Yes, some of the other demands they made where not so unreasonable, a middle ground could have been found, and Mr. Sparks made many mistakes.  But telling CSL, a league who at its foundation believed in promotion and relegation, that 8 ECNL teams every year would be Premier, regardless of their performance, would fundamentally change CSL.  Not just the control, but create different classes among its member clubs, and who knows what the fallout might have been from that.

As for those ECNL games against the non-ECNL SCDSL teams, the ones that lasted I think two seasons, the ECNL clubs viewed them as a joke.  My DD's non-ECNL team beat Slammers ECNL, the team that had Kayla Mills on it and was probably the best in Socal at the time, in one of those games.  However, neither Kayla nor another 5-6 starters where anywhere to be found for those games.  They brought up B team players.  The exact quote from the Slammers' parents at the time "you did not play Slammers."  

Some of us lived through that turf war.  Most of the ECNL clubs (Surf, Slammers, etc.) wanted a change in control of CSL Pemier even before ECNL existed. I do not blame ECNL as a league for the break, I think the responsibility is shared by the ECNL Socal clubs and CSL.


----------



## Real Deal

Don't get why this is so difficult.  A few years after the formation of ECNL, they needed to re-evaluate and add/subtract clubs based on their then-current success or failure.  Then other clubs could have been added based upon their then-current success (as in Legends and Beach for example).  Geographically, this would have saved ECNL from the chopping block and helped a lot of families make better choices in SoCAl.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> Don't get why this is so difficult.  A few years after the formation of ECNL, they needed to re-evaluate and add/subtract clubs based on their then-current success or failure.  Then other clubs could have been added based upon their then-current success (as in Legends and Beach for example).  Geographically, this would have saved ECNL from the chopping block and helped a lot of families make better choices in SoCAl.


If US Soccer was going to create a Girls DA League.  It wouldn't have mattered, if ECNL already had Beach and Legends in ECNL.  Girls DAn would still have had the same seismic shift.  You are giving those 2 clubs two much credit.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> If US Soccer was going to create a Girls DA League.  It wouldn't have mattered, if ECNL already had Beach and Legends in ECNL.  Girls DAn would still have had the same seismic shift.  You are giving those 2 clubs two much credit.


I would add, on the flipside if Surf, Blues, WCFC, Slammers, RSC and Eagles all had a united front and told US Soccer go pound sand.  We are ALL not participating in Girls DA, like the NorCal ECNL clubs and Sting did.  They would have put a HUGE hurt on Girls DA in SoCal.

IMO, the clubs mentioned above controlled the SoCal girls club market, but they didn't think it through and didn't realize their branding was stronger.


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> Sorry MAP, but you do the memory of Mr. Sparks a disservice with an error of ommission, and give the ECNL too much credit.  The most problematic, non-negotiable demand that the ECNL clubs made on CSL was that their ECNL teams would always be Premier -- no relegation.  Yes, some of the other demands they made where not so unreasonable, a middle ground could have been found, and Mr. Sparks made many mistakes.  But telling CSL, a league who at its foundation believed in promotion and relegation, that 8 ECNL teams every year would be Premier, regardless of their performance, would fundamentally change CSL.  Not just the control, but create different classes among its member clubs, and who knows what the fallout might have been from that.
> 
> As for those ECNL games against the non-ECNL SCDSL teams, the ones that lasted I think two seasons, the ECNL clubs viewed them as a joke.  My DD's non-ECNL team beat Slammers ECNL, the team that had Kayla Mills on it and was probably the best in Socal at the time, in one of those games.  However, neither Kayla nor another 5-6 starters where anywhere to be found for those games.  They brought up B team players.  The exact quote from the Slammers' parents at the time "you did not play Slammers."
> 
> Some of us lived through that turf war.  Most of the ECNL clubs (Surf, Slammers, etc.) wanted a change in control of CSL Pemier even before ECNL existed. I do not blame ECNL as a league for the break, I think the responsibility is shared by the ECNL Socal clubs and CSL.


Of course the ECNL clubs had to request their teams weren't relegated.  They had to play each other, so their results counted on the ECNL standings.  If would be asinine for a relegated ECNL team to play their Gold opponents and then play their ECNL opponents in the Premier standings.  It would have been impossible to play that many games in a Fall schedule.

CSL Premier bracketing was by invite anyways.  So the invited teams could have been the ECNL clubs and 4 non-ECNL teams.


----------



## timmyh

NoGoal said:


> I would add, on the flipside if Surf, Blues, WCFC, Slammers, RSC and Eagles all had a united front and told US Soccer go pound sand.  We are ALL not participating in Girls DA, like the NorCal ECNL clubs and Sting did.  They would have put a HUGE hurt on Girls DA in SoCal.
> 
> IMO, the clubs mentioned above controlled the SoCal girls club market, but they didn't think it through and didn't realize their branding was stronger.


The only reason Sting dropped the DA is because if they did ECNL promised Sting a 2nd ECNL team in Austin (a market where Sting only has three current teams in total from U15-U19). It was a money grab by Sting, who knows they can't compete long term in the DA with FCD, Texans, and Solar.

ECNL gave a berth to a club, Sting Austin, that literally barely even exists. Their decision, and ECNL, is being ridiculed in Texas. 

It highlighted the stark reality that, at it's worst, youth soccer is often about politics and money.


----------



## NoGoal

timmyh said:


> The only reason Sting dropped the DA is because if they did ECNL promised Sting a 2nd ECNL team in Austin (a market where Sting only has three current teams in total from U15-U19). It was a money grab by Sting, who knows they can't compete long term in the DA with FCD, Texans, and Solar.
> 
> ECNL gave a berth to a club, Sting Austin, that literally barely even exists. Their decision, and ECNL, is being ridiculed in Texas.
> 
> It highlighted the stark reality that, at it's worst, youth soccer is often about politics and money.


That comes as no surprise to me, because Youth Club Soccer in America as you posted "is often about politics and money".


----------



## Kicknit22

Round said:


> Fair enough if it was true.  It isn't.


----------



## Striker17

NoGoal said:


> I would add, on the flipside if Surf, Blues, WCFC, Slammers, RSC and Eagles all had a united front and told US Soccer go pound sand.  We are ALL not participating in Girls DA, like the NorCal ECNL clubs and Sting did.  They would have put a HUGE hurt on Girls DA in SoCal.
> 
> IMO, the clubs mentioned above controlled the SoCal girls club market, but they didn't think it through and didn't realize their branding was stronger.


I would prefer a governing body oversight rather than local track suits any day of the week. 
I believe this is the first time in my life I have ever preferred that I may add- that's how little faith I have in the track suits and their ability to mange people and money.
Again as someone in a DA program I sense a difference and it has been a welcome change.


----------



## Dos Equis

NoGoal said:


> Of course the ECNL clubs had to request their teams weren't relegated.  They had to play each other, so their results counted on the ECNL standings.  If would be asinine for a relegated ECNL team to play their Gold opponents and then play their ECNL opponents in the Premier standings.  It would have been impossible to play that many games in a Fall schedule.
> 
> CSL Premier bracketing was by invite anyways.  So the invited teams could have been the ECNL clubs and 4 non-ECNL teams.


Thank you for helping prove my point.  The Socal ECNL clubs demanded to take over CSL Premier (invite anyone you wnat, as long as it is us), a point MAP failed to highlight when blaming CSL for the split.   It would have been asinine for CSL to agree to that, in the opinion of just about every club, coach, DOC and player in Socal, except for those in the ECNL.  CSL listened to the majority of its members, in that circumstance, just as it likely did in not allowing DA2 to be a separate bracket (I have less insight there, as I care around as much as US Soccer does about B teams becoming their own league).

What CSL should have done is let the ECNL teams leave, without kicking out the entire clubs (what they did for Eagles).  They needed to allow more than three teams per age group per club (which they allowed after the formation of the SCDSL).  Those changes would have likely kept at last half of the ECNL clubs in CSL, may have prevented an SCDSL from ever occuring, and made CSL a stronger league than it ended up being post-ECNL.


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> I would prefer a governing body oversight rather than local track suits any day of the week.
> I believe this is the first time in my life I have ever preferred that I may add- that's how little faith I have in the track suits and their ability to mange people and money.
> Again as someone in a DA program I sense a difference and it has been a welcome change.


Track suit, sorry to break the news to you, but US Soccer Girls DA his head by April Heinrich who wears a NiKE track suit.


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> Thank you for helping prove my point.  The Socal ECNL clubs demanded to take over CSL Premier (invite anyone you wnat, as long as it is us), a point MAP failed to highlight when blaming CSL for the split.   It would have been asinine for CSL to agree to that, in the opinion of just about every club, coach, DOC and player in Socal, except for those in the ECNL.  CSL listened to the majority of its members, in that circumstance, just as it likely did in not allowing DA2 to be a separate bracket (I have less insight there, as I care around as much as US Soccer does about B teams becoming their own league).
> 
> What CSL should have done is let the ECNL teams leave, without kicking out the entire clubs (what they did for Eagles).  They needed to allow more than three teams per age group per club (which they allowed after the formation of the SCDSL).  Those changes would have likely kept at last half of the ECNL clubs in CSL, may have prevented an SCDSL from ever occuring, and made CSL a stronger league than it ended up being post-ECNL.


Maybe, but it's all water under the bridge.  CSL is a shell of itself now.  CSL miscalculated and SCDSL was born which lead to Legends and Beach becoming the big clubs (SCDSL doesn't limit teams per age group) they are today.


----------



## younothat

All joking aside this is not about labels for yet another league for me, my players has no interest in any of that.   Really a bigger picture kind of thing, my hope is that people can take a objective look at what is really going on and focus on what's important;  the *player(s)* not the club, governing bodies, leagues, or any of this marketing fluff stuff.

#Rant-on
When clubs or orgs can't get what they want or along in a league; CSL, SCDSL, ECNL, DA, Presido instead of working things out some give up, pack up, split off and form another splinter league.  To me this is a disturbing trend.

This is the reality; a bunch of competing governing bodies with different mandates, doing things "there way" marketing a better "Development" mousetrap. Everybody argues adnauseam who'd better, right or wrong and we have  a clusterF***.   This is what youth soccer is; usys, usclub, and ussda all doing things "there way" with no sharing, hierarchy. united vision, or getting along, competitor's with different agenda going for $.   There are "commissioners" or management people in these leagues that are basically "politicians" that sever special interests be that more "$" or some other ideology that the customers don't have much of a say in .

Forget all that noise, Instead of all that we just need a open circuit players "leagues" that everybody can participate in.  Ayso, non afflicted Latin teams, clubs, da, ECNL, whatever doesn't matter.

Just has to be open, affordable with a regulation and promotion system that's all.  Can be grouped by geographic, regions, area or whatever.   Can be three divisions or whatever else is needed  so the competition is spread out.    The focus has to be the player(s), not  revenue collection, tournaments, scholarships, who is "Top's" or any of other stuff which is just a waste of time and resources IMO.  

The amount of time (all day for a single game for example)  and $ we spend to play in the current "Elite" leagues is ridiculously,  one game 100+ miles away in Bakersfield, SD, or out of state for < 90 minutes of playing time is like standing in line at Disneyland all day for a few short couple minute  "thrill rides".  Fun once or when you're very young but get's old very quickly.

Forgot about investing so much time and resources to get a potential college "scholarship" through club soccer  instead invest those $ in something that guarantees to pay back and provide the $ for that education.
#Rant-off

When our daughter started to play "travel soccer" many moons ago there was but one league and some small local grass roots clubs with some really dedicated people involved so we thought lets give this a try.   Things worked well there was regulation and promotion, cut and dry, no drama. Every year since then things have gotten more complicated with the merger of the clubs, the affiliated model, the explosion of all these different "leagues"  all competing with different agenda & motives.

She's has been fortunate to have some great coaches, good competition, fun traveling, success at the different tournaments, etc but will tell you that teammates and coaches are the only thing that really matters.

Leaving the local club for better competition was a very hard decision for her few years ago but she felt if she wasn't progressing she would regression, turned out to be good decision and she progressed at a good rate. Our local club which she loved couldn't get into any of the these "Closed elite" leagues because they just didn't have the resources or political clout to play the game even though the teams where good enough on a competitive basis and had the track record to back that up.   Instead players started to slowly leave for what they thought we're greener pastures, teams broke up, and most the players didn't last long in their new environments for what every reasons, think she might be one of the only ones still playing in these leagues since those days.  Youth soccer it seems is way more complicated than it should be IMO, I wish I didn't know some much about that.


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> I would prefer a governing body oversight rather than local track suits any day of the week.
> I believe this is the first time in my life I have ever preferred that I may add- that's how little faith I have in the track suits and their ability to mange people and money.
> Again as someone in a DA program I sense a difference and it has been a welcome change.


Here is April Heinrich your track suit leader in her grab.


----------



## Striker17

I would take an Ellis or Heinrich track suit over a local anyway. We agree to disagree. I am only six years in, and very happy with what we have seen so far. I will continue to share experiences good or bad but so far it's been good. 
I know some of you really enjoy your doom and gloom attitude about the DA. So far everything you have said has not come true and maybe it will within a year but for now I see a DA2 that was started, CRL is low level B team and C teams not in ECNL, and ECNL is watered down at 04. US soccer dictates the mandate and the clubs seem to be falling into line. 
We should all hope for the best for our girls. I know all of us parents hope for the absolute best for those of you who walked before us and love watching those college games and hearing about the success of your daughters. It would be love if you could take the blinders off and when we say something good about the DA not jump down our throats and dismiss us. We are living it .


----------



## Striker17

I also have to say and I think this is very important- a lot of us have done our research. They broadcast Jills and Aprils podcasts, and speaking events. The clubs are very transparent about the Chicago meetings. We live in an Information Age that didn't exist six years ago when I started this. We had to rely on clubs and coaches more so than we do now.
I am not a stupid person, and can see and listen to what is happening. Fact is some clubs are business as usual but some have dramatically changed operating procedures. There is a lot of behind the scenes activity here that I cannot and will not disclose but suffice It to say the landscape has changed and the power shift is evolving rapidly. Some clubs can see this and are making moves because they know they cannot compete or adhere to the standards aligned in the future from a business and market share perspective


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> I would take an Ellis or Heinrich track suit over a local anyway. We agree to disagree. I am only six years in, and very happy with what we have seen so far. I will continue to share experiences good or bad but so far it's been good.
> I know some of you really enjoy your doom and gloom attitude about the DA. So far everything you have said has not come true and maybe it will within a year but for now I see a DA2 that was started, CRL is low level B team and C teams not in ECNL, and ECNL is watered down at 04. US soccer dictates the mandate and the clubs seem to be falling into line.
> We should all hope for the best for our girls. I know all of us parents hope for the absolute best for those of you who walked before us and love watching those college games and hearing about the success of your daughters. It would be love if you could take the blinders off and when we say something good about the DA not jump down our throats and dismiss us. We are living it .


Just pointing out you didn't want track suits running club soccer and that is exactly what you have.  Now you okay with track suits running a program as long as it's Ellis and Heinirch.  Backpedel much?

You are living it, Girls DA hasn't even started yet.


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> I also have to say and I think this is very important- a lot of us have done our research. They broadcast Jills and Aprils podcasts, and speaking events. The clubs are very transparent about the Chicago meetings. We live in an Information Age that didn't exist six years ago when I started this. We had to rely on clubs and coaches more so than we do now.
> I am not a stupid person, and can see and listen to what is happening. Fact is some clubs are business as usual but some have dramatically changed operating procedures. There is a lot of behind the scenes activity here that I cannot and will not disclose but suffice It to say the landscape has changed and the power shift is evolving rapidly. Some clubs can see this and are making moves because they know they cannot compete or adhere to the standards aligned in the future from a business and market share perspective


I have done many dog and pony shows during my corporate years.  It's called selling the valued added program.  I see you have downed a lot of US Soccer Kool-Aid in the process.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Just pointing out you didn't want track suits running club soccer and that is exactly what you have.  Now you okay with track suits running a program as long as it's Ellis and Heinirch.  Backpedel much?
> 
> You are living it, Girls DA hasn't even started yet.


As for April Heinrich's leadership.  She didn't do well as the 2006 UCI Womens head coach and ran back to US Soccer after a year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> I would take an Ellis or Heinrich track suit over a local anyway. We agree to disagree. I am only six years in, and very happy with what we have seen so far. I will continue to share experiences good or bad but so far it's been good.
> I know some of you really enjoy your doom and gloom attitude about the DA. So far everything you have said has not come true and maybe it will within a year but for now I see a DA2 that was started, CRL is low level B team and C teams not in ECNL, and ECNL is watered down at 04. US soccer dictates the mandate and the clubs seem to be falling into line.
> We should all hope for the best for our girls. I know all of us parents hope for the absolute best for those of you who walked before us and love watching those college games and hearing about the success of your daughters. It would be love if you could take the blinders off and when we say something good about the DA not jump down our throats and dismiss us. We are living it .


@Striker17  I know that you are just trying to do the best for your player.  At 6 years in you must have seen enough to know that the more things change the more they remain the same.  I thought that ECNL was going to be this big development platform when it came out and what it was was a league with most of the best teams and most of the best clubs doing what they do.  The league was just a showcase platform and a talent aggregator.  The true development came from her coach, herself and playing with progressively better talent around her.

I hope the GDA becomes what you hope it is.  I am more of a pragmatist and get my predictions of the future based primarily on my experiences from the past.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Round said:


> Fair enough if it was true.  It isn't.


What part isn't true?  I seem to remember that your kid never played in CSL or ECNL so how would you know anyway?  Everything that I said was 100% accurate.


----------



## The Driver

With expansion, comes dilution.


----------



## Striker17

C teams in CRL - enough said


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> @Striker17  I know that you are just trying to do the best for your player.  At 6 years in you must have seen enough to know that the more things change the more they remain the same.  I thought that ECNL was going to be this big development platform when it came out and what it was was a league with most of the best teams and most of the best clubs doing what they do.  The league was just a showcase platform and a talent aggregator.  The true development came from her coach, herself and playing with progressively better talent around her.
> 
> I hope the GDA becomes what you hope it is.  I am more of a pragmatist and get my predictions of the future based primarily on my experiences from the past.  Good luck to you and your player.


As always thank you for helping me navigate this crazy world and giving me perspective. I appreciate your posts and insight


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Striker17 said:


> C teams in CRL - enough said


Are you saying C teams from ECNL and DA clubs are playing in CRL? Or are you saying the level of play in CRL circuit has dropped to third tier? There is a big difference.


----------



## Lambchop

MakeAPlay said:


> @Striker17  I know that you are just trying to do the best for your player.  At 6 years in you must have seen enough to know that the more things change the more they remain the same.  I thought that ECNL was going to be this big development platform when it came out and what it was was a league with most of the best teams and most of the best clubs doing what they do.  The league was just a showcase platform and a talent aggregator.  The true development came from her coach, herself and playing with progressively better talent around her.
> 
> I hope the GDA becomes what you hope it is.  I am more of a pragmatist and get my predictions of the future based primarily on my experiences from the past.  Good luck to you and your player.


Many of us also hope GDA is a success.  One big difference between what we have now and will have is the difference between practicing two days a week versus four days a week. Most of the players who now train privately will continue to train privately.  Practicing with your team and coach two extra days will certainly help the level of play.  We shall all see.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Sorry MAP, but you do the memory of Mr. Sparks a disservice with an error of ommission, and give the ECNL too much credit.  The most problematic, non-negotiable demand that the ECNL clubs made on CSL was that their ECNL teams would always be Premier -- no relegation.  Yes, some of the other demands they made where not so unreasonable, a middle ground could have been found, and Mr. Sparks made many mistakes.  But telling CSL, a league who at its foundation believed in promotion and relegation, that 8 ECNL teams every year would be Premier, regardless of their performance, would fundamentally change CSL.  Not just the control, but create different classes among its member clubs, and who knows what the fallout might have been from that.
> 
> As for those ECNL games against the non-ECNL SCDSL teams, the ones that lasted I think two seasons, the ECNL clubs viewed them as a joke.  My DD's non-ECNL team beat Slammers ECNL, the team that had Kayla Mills on it and was probably the best in Socal at the time, in one of those games.  However, neither Kayla nor another 5-6 starters where anywhere to be found for those games.  They brought up B team players.  The exact quote from the Slammers' parents at the time "you did not play Slammers."
> 
> Some of us lived through that turf war.  Most of the ECNL clubs (Surf, Slammers, etc.) wanted a change in control of CSL Pemier even before ECNL existed. I do not blame ECNL as a league for the break, I think the responsibility is shared by the ECNL Socal clubs and CSL.


@Dos Equis  Not an error.  Clearly for the games to count in the standings the ECNL teams would have to all be in Premier, which was an invitation only league already.  There still would be 4 available slots in Premier if they kept it at 12 teams and the compromise could have been made that they expanded Premier to 14 or 16 teams.  I don't really see the problem as most of these teams wanted to play the ECNL teams.  My point was clear that the ECNL clubs were willing to negotiate and GS wasn't.  The old system was set where the teams that got relegated basically imploded because the best players would scatter to the other premier teams.

Regarding the SCDSL showcase games.  I never said that it went more than a season or that the ECNL teams played to win.  My player played in one showcase game and sat out the other two and this was common practice to allow some of the players that didn't get as much PT to start and play extended minutes.  Usually a teams top 5-7 girls didn't play or played very little.


Lambchop said:


> Many of us also hope GDA is a success.  One big difference between what we have now and will have is the difference between practicing two days a week versus four days a week. Most of the players who now train privately will continue to train privately.  Practicing with your team and coach two extra days will certainly help the level of play.  We shall all see.


My player always previously practiced 3 days a week with her ECNL team plus privates during the offseason.  I just don't know how my player would have squeezed in another day when she had other activities like ASB, community service, family activities, her friends and other commitments.  During the college season they only practice 2 days a week with another day of film and a walkthrough practice.  I just am curious as to what the endgame is.  My player loves soccer but she loves the rest of her life too.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> @Dos Equis  Not an error.  Clearly for the games to count in the standings the ECNL teams would have to all be in Premier, which was an invitation only league already.  There still would be 4 available slots in Premier if they kept it at 12 teams and the compromise could have been made that they expanded Premier to 14 or 16 teams.  I don't really see the problem as most of these teams wanted to play the ECNL teams.  My point was clear that the ECNL clubs were willing to negotiate and GS wasn't.  The old system was set where the teams that got relegated basically imploded because the best players would scatter to the other premier teams.
> 
> Regarding the SCDSL showcase games.  I never said that it went more than a season or that the ECNL teams played to win.  My player played in one showcase game and sat out the other two and this was common practice to allow some of the players that didn't get as much PT to start and play extended minutes.  Usually a teams top 5-7 girls didn't play or played very little.
> 
> 
> My player always previously practiced 3 days a week with her ECNL team plus privates during the offseason.  I just don't know how my player would have squeezed in another day when she had other activities like ASB, community service, family activities, her friends and other commitments.  During the college season they only practice 2 days a week with another day of film and a walkthrough practice.  I just am curious as to what the endgame is.  My player loves soccer but she loves the rest of her life too.  Good luck to you and your player.


Exactly, a player going 2 additional days to club practice a week in which I guarantee will lead to burn-out for several players once they add in their HS homework.


----------



## Sandypk

NoGoal said:


> Exactly, a player going 2 additional days to club practice a week in which I guarantee will lead to burn-out for several players once they add in their HS homework.


Well, I guess it's good you don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## outside!

NoGoal said:


> Exactly, a player going 2 additional days to club practice a week in which I guarantee will lead to burn-out for several players once they add in their HS homework.


My understanding is that since there will be fewer games played, the fourth practice day will be on weekends when there is no game.


----------



## NoGoal

Sandypk said:


> Well, I guess it's good you don't have to worry about it anymore.


Dam straight I don't and why I think you posters are crazy for wanting your DDs to attend year round 4 days of Girls DA club practice and 1 day of league games a week with limited sub rules.  Reality will be hitting home for many posters this coming season or next season.  As you begin the college recruiting stage.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> My understanding is that since there will be fewer games played, the fourth practice day will be on weekends when there is no game.


I'm sure it will be different for every Girls DA club.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> My understanding is that since there will be fewer games played, the fourth practice day will be on weekends when there is no game.


IDK about less games, the West Coast Boys DA 2016-2017 conference have already played 33 games.
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/standings.php?leagueId=MTAwMg==
Not counting DA college showcases and/or playoffs.

ECNL played 22 league games, 6 showcase games and 3-7 playoff games depending how deep a team went.  It looks like same amount of games to me.


----------



## Sandypk

NoGoal said:


> Dam straight I don't and why I think you posters are crazy for wanting your DDs to attend year round 4 days of Girls DA club practice and 1 day of league games a week with limited sub rules.  Reality will be hitting home for many posters this coming season or next season.  As you begin the college recruiting stage.


I'm pretty sure my dd can handle it.  It's not year round.  In fact, the weeks we have off my dd is already bummed and wanting to sign up for a camp.  And don't worry, she has plenty of other extra-curricular activities that she loves.  The new generation of soccer girls will be mentally tough and are willing to play and work hard in school as well as on the field.  At this point, this is what it is for our dd's and like it or not if our dd's want to play at the highest level this is going to be the norm.  I'm sure there will be some who burn out, but that is no different from other players in ECNL, SCDSL, CSL, etc.  I know plenty of girls who played ECNL who quit, not due to too many practices but due to not having the personal drive to play anymore.  As for college recruiting, well we will have to see how it goes just like you had to do when your dd was going thru it.  Your dd's path to college is long gone just like ECNL will be in a few years...
And BTW, I'm sure you guzzled the Kool Aid when your dd was younger.  Nothing wrong with drinking some Kool Aid now and then.  Our dd's will be fine, so you can stop worrying about what road we are taking.


----------



## NoGoal

Have you ALL really thought about it.  Investing more family time at club practice for the hope of a college scholarship, getting admitted to a top university as a preferred walk-on and to play womens college soccer? 

It definitely isn't for your DD to make 25K a year playing professionally in the NWSL.


----------



## Sandypk

NoGoal said:


> Have you ALL really thought about it.  Investing more family time at club practice for the hope of a college scholarship, getting admitted to a top university as a preferred walk-on and to play womens college soccer?
> 
> It definitely isn't for your DD to make 25K a year playing professionally in the NWSL.


Just so you know, my dd is playing because she loves it.  She loves the competition and her teammates.  Not to mention she is in great shape physically and mentally.  As for soccer, we do not have her playing for a scholarship.  If it happens, great.  If not, well we have a college savings for that too.  My dd's practices are 5 minutes from home, her best friends are on her team, and she has a phenomenal coach.   Her competitive spirit allows her to play hard and study hard as well as have fun with her friends.  I'm not sure how much your dd had to give up to get into college, but my dd is doing what she loves...it's not all about what is next.  For us it's about the present.   If she gets offers from college coaches that will be icing on the cake.  And besides, there are plenty of women who love the game who  pay to play  in rec leagues.  It's not all about the $$ and scholarships.  Sometimes it's actually about the love of the game.  Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## NoGoal

Sandypk said:


> I'm pretty sure my dd can handle it.  It's not year round.  In fact, the weeks we have off my dd is already bummed and wanting to sign up for a camp.  And don't worry, she has plenty of other extra-curricular activities that she loves.  The new generation of soccer girls will be mentally tough and are willing to play and work hard in school as well as on the field.  At this point, this is what it is for our dd's and like it or not if our dd's want to play at the highest level this is going to be the norm.  I'm sure there will be some who burn out, but that is no different from other players in ECNL, SCDSL, CSL, etc.  I know plenty of girls who played ECNL who quit, not due to too many practices but due to not having the personal drive to play anymore.  As for college recruiting, well we will have to see how it goes just like you had to do when your dd was going thru it.  Your dd's path to college is long gone just like ECNL will be in a few years...
> And BTW, I'm sure you guzzled the Kool Aid when your dd was younger.  Nothing wrong with drinking some Kool Aid now and then.  Our dd's will be fine, so you can stop worrying about what road we are taking.


Actually, I didn't drink a lot of the club Kool-Aid.  You see, I was what they call a club hopper and ALWAYS did what was best for my DD.  She played for ulittle top teams, a B team and ECNL for 2 years only.  I learned by reading player college bio's when she was a ulittle player that it is ALL about the individual player accolades which college coaches covet the most.  If that wasn't the case, you would be seeing more ECNL Strikers and Arsenal players committing to Power 5 schools.  

Even being the #1 team in an ECNL conference and winning an ECNL Championship doesn't mean.....all those players will be committing to Power 5 schools.  Just research and see where the G98/99 WCFC ECNL players are committed.


----------



## NoGoal

Sandypk said:


> Just so you know, my dd is playing because she loves it.  She loves the competition and her teammates.  Not to mention she is in great shape physically and mentally.  As for soccer, we do not have her playing for a scholarship.  If it happens, great.  If not, well we have a college savings for that too.  My dd's practices are 5 minutes from home, her best friends are on her team, and she has a phenomenal coach.   Her competitive spirit allows her to play hard and study hard as well as have fun with her friends.  I'm not sure how much your dd had to give up to get into college, but my dd is doing what she loves...it's not all about what is next.  For us it's about the present.   If she gets offers from college coaches that will be icing on the cake.  And besides, there are plenty of women who love the game who  pay to play  in rec leagues.  It's not all about the $$ and scholarships.  Sometimes it's actually about the love of the game.  Sorry to burst your bubble.


Sure, keep convincing yourself that.  Let's see what happens if she sits on a Girls DA team and doesn't play much or even get into a game.  I will bet she quickly loses the love of the game faster than you stop posting when she isn't recruited to play college soccer.


----------



## Sandypk

NoGoal said:


> Actually, I didn't drink a lot of the club Kool-Aid.  You see, I was what they call a club hopper and ALWAYS did what was best for my DD.  She played for ulittle top teams, a B team and ECNL for 2 years only.  I learned by reading player college bio's when she was a ulittle player that it is ALL about the individual player accolades which college coaches covet the most.  If that wasn't the case, you would be seeing more ECNL Strikers and Arsenal players committing to Power 5 schools.
> 
> Even being the #1 team in an ECNL conference and winning an ECNL Championship doesn't mean.....all those players will be committing to Power 5 schools.  Just research and see where the G98/99 WCFC ECNL players are committed.


Yes, I know all about your dd.   You have posted plenty about how she got to where she is now.  Good job being a research analyst and strategist.   Gotta love those politics.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Another thing to consider is that with DA there is no High School soccer.  For us that was practice 2 days per week in the preseason (during club season) during the normal PE period (we are on a block schedule).  Practice 3 days a week during season plus games another two days of games (between bus rides and pregame prep this took close to 4 hours).  Occasional Saturday games for tournaments.  A total of 25 High School games.  And practice 2 days per week in the spring.

My daughter is of the opinion that she will actually have more time to study playing DA!


----------



## NoGoal

Simisoccerfan said:


> Another thing to consider is that with DA there is no High School soccer.  For us that was practice 2 days per week in the preseason (during club season) during the normal PE period (we are on a block schedule).  Practice 3 days a week during season plus games another two days of games (between bus rides and pregame prep this took close to 4 hours).  Occasional Saturday games for tournaments.  A total of 25 High School games.  And practice 2 days per week in the spring.
> 
> My daughter is of the opinion that she will actually have more time to study playing DA!


The HS time committment depends on the HS coach. I know of a HS coach who made his players run in the morning and trained 2-3 hours 4 days a week.  The players on that school hated it.  On the flip side I know of HS teams that train 1.5 hours a day and have happy players.  The club players were also NOT required to play HS soccer and could have taken a 2-3 month break if they wanted to.


----------



## shales1002

Lambchop said:


> Many of us also hope GDA is a success.  One big difference between what we have now and will have is the difference between practicing two days a week versus four days a week. Most of the players who now train privately will continue to train privately.  Practicing with your team and coach two extra days will certainly help the level of play.  We shall all see.



What you have just described is a perfect recipe for Burn Out. The top girls are adding more to an already full plate.


----------



## shales1002

outside! said:


> My understanding is that since there will be fewer games played, the fourth practice day will be on weekends when there is no game.


Out of curiosity have you looked at the BDA schedule? Seems brutal.  Honestly , I don't see the fewer games.  I see more league games, no tournaments, one showcase, and teams playing each other repeatedly.


----------



## chargerfan

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Are you saying C teams from ECNL and DA clubs are playing in CRL? Or are you saying the level of play in CRL circuit has dropped to third tier? There is a big difference.


I think she is saying that many teams that will be competing in crl this year would not have had a fighting chance to compete in it years before. I saw mostly b and c teams on the play in schedule and I believe it is mostly b teams who got their top teams auto acceptance. I would not expect a very high level of play with crl. As much as I hate to admit it, most of the top talent is at DA this year, and I would say almost all will be within the next couple of years after the holdouts get a taste of what the non Da competition looks like. I think Da and ecnl have made crl irrelevant.


----------



## chargerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> @Dos Equis  Not an error.  Clearly for the games to count in the standings the ECNL teams would have to all be in Premier, which was an invitation only league already.  There still would be 4 available slots in Premier if they kept it at 12 teams and the compromise could have been made that they expanded Premier to 14 or 16 teams.  I don't really see the problem as most of these teams wanted to play the ECNL teams.  My point was clear that the ECNL clubs were willing to negotiate and GS wasn't.  The old system was set where the teams that got relegated basically imploded because the best players would scatter to the other premier teams.
> 
> Regarding the SCDSL showcase games.  I never said that it went more than a season or that the ECNL teams played to win.  My player played in one showcase game and sat out the other two and this was common practice to allow some of the players that didn't get as much PT to start and play extended minutes.  Usually a teams top 5-7 girls didn't play or played very little.
> 
> 
> My player always previously practiced 3 days a week with her ECNL team plus privates during the offseason.  I just don't know how my player would have squeezed in another day when she had other activities like ASB, community service, family activities, her friends and other commitments.  During the college season they only practice 2 days a week with another day of film and a walkthrough practice.  I just am curious as to what the endgame is.  My player loves soccer but she loves the rest of her life too.  Good luck to you and your player.


I would like to see Da go to 3 days a week for this reason.


----------



## Justafan

chargerfan said:


> I think she is saying that many teams that will be competing in crl this year would not have had a fighting chance to compete in it years before. I saw mostly b and c teams on the play in schedule and I believe it is mostly b teams who got their top teams auto acceptance. I would not expect a very high level of play with crl. As much as I hate to admit it, most of the top talent is at DA this year, and I would say almost all will be within the next couple of years after the holdouts get a taste of what the non Da competition looks like. I think Da and ecnl have made crl irrelevant.


Everything is or will be watered down, including DA (as the elite league when compared to ECNL, 8 teams v. 13 teams).


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> Everything is or will be watered down, including DA (as the elite league when compared to ECNL, 8 teams v. 13 teams).


Similar to professional sports when owners agree to add more teams.  The league gets watered down.

80's NBA needed 4-5 great players to become a dynasty, today it only takes 3 great players.


----------



## chargerfan

Justafan said:


> Everything is or will be watered down, including DA (as the elite league when compared to ECNL, 8 teams v. 13 teams).


I agree with this. There are DA and ecnl teams that I would not call elite.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> My understanding is that since there will be fewer games played, the fourth practice day will be on weekends when there is no game.


I like that set up.  I wonder how it will work for multi-sport athletes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Similar to professional sports when owners agree to add more teams.  The league gets watered down.
> 
> 80's NBA needed 4-5 great players to become a dynasty, today it only takes 3 great players.


Dam, you must be old.


----------



## Sandypk

shales1002 said:


> Out of curiosity have you looked at the BDA schedule? Seems brutal.  Honestly , I don't see the fewer games.  I see more league games, no tournaments, one showcase, and teams playing each other repeatedly.


Sounds just like SCDSL


NoGoal said:


> Sure, keep convincing yourself that.  Let's see what happens if she sits on a Girls DA team and doesn't play much or even get into a game.  I will bet she quickly loses the love of the game faster than you stop posting when she isn't recruited to play college soccer.


I love your put downs when you have no insight to give.  You're right, I will stop posting when my dd decides to stop playing and if/when she goes to college.  I won't be mocking younger's parents when my dd is in college.


----------



## chargerfan

Justafan said:


> Everything is or will be watered down, including DA (as the elite league when compared to ECNL, 8 teams v. 13 teams).


This isn't why I don't believe Da is the exclusive route to a college scholarship. Nobody has the monopoly on top players right now. But I do think your daughter should be on a da, ecnl or Flight 1 A team. This could change if the top ecnl and flight 1 A team girls start gravitating to da.


----------



## chargerfan

Sandypk said:


> Sounds just like SCDSL
> 
> I love your put downs when you have no insight to give.  You're right, I will stop posting when my dd decides to stop playing and if/when she goes to college.  I won't be mocking younger's parents when my dd is in college.


If you've been paying attention, he has given a lot of insight. I appreciate the  advice of parents who have "been there, done that".


----------



## The Driver

Wait did someone sign a NLA and didn't tell anyone? Are we still talking about 03s and 04s?


----------



## The Driver

I guess alot has happened since the wildflowers.


----------



## Sandypk

chargerfan said:


> If you've been paying attention, he has given a lot of insight. I appreciate the  advice of parents who have "been there, done that".


If you were paying attention, I was commenting on a post that he had no insight to give at all.  It was strictly a put down toward a player he has no idea who he is talking about.  To me, that's someone who has a chip on his shoulder for some reason or another.


----------



## El Clasico

I can't help but notice that our Men's National Team is made up of old men, without any young guns on the horizon ready to step in and replace them.  What young blood we have seems to have come out of the European system rather than the DA system. Can anyone explain this phenomenon to me?  It concerns me that I have yet to see any results on the mens side and they are planning on taking over the womens side of the game.

Our younger YNT's do well but for some reason, the players can't seem to make the jump to the full MNT. What gives?

Has anyone researched the success, or the percentage of DA boys players that have gone onto D1 schools?

I am willing to bet that the level of play for our local community college girls programs will be improving dramatically in the coming years.


----------



## chargerfan

Sandypk said:


> If you were paying attention, I was commenting on a post that he had no insight to give at all.  It was strictly a put down toward a player he has no idea who he is talking about.  To me, that's someone who has a chip on his shoulder for some reason or another.


I didn't see a put down at all. And considering the success his daughter had had, I can't imagine he has any sort of chip on his shoulder. It seems to me that his comment must have struck a nerve with you.


----------



## shales1002

MakeAPlay said:


> I like that set up.  I wonder how it will work for multi-sport athletes.


@MakeAPlay wasn't it mentioned that multi-sport athletes were a no go? I'm not sure how it would work... not with four practices, two privates, and two games per weekend.


----------



## Sandypk

chargerfan said:


> I didn't see a put down at all. And considering the success his daughter had had, I can't imagine he has any sort of chip on his shoulder. It seems to me that his comment must have struck a nerve with you.


No, not at all.  I actually don't mind and get a chuckle out of their egos.  I take in what I feel is good insight and I also understand that anytime you go against some of the old poster's ideas/thoughts you will get bashed.  It's a given.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dam, you must be old.


Nah, just like basketball since I was very young.


----------



## chargerfan

Sandypk said:


> No, not at all.  I actually don't mind and get a chuckle out of their egos.  I take in what I feel is good insight and I also understand that anytime you go against some of the old poster's ideas/thoughts you will get bashed.  It's a given.


I always take it more as a "buyer beware", which is how I am with about everything anyway. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## GoWest

El Clasico said:


> I can't help but notice that our Men's National Team is made up of old men, without any young guns on the horizon ready to step in and replace them.  What young blood we have seems to have come out of the European system rather than the DA system. Can anyone explain this phenomenon to me?  It concerns me that I have yet to see any results on the mens side and they are planning on taking over the womens side of the game.
> 
> Our younger YNT's do well but for some reason, the players can't seem to make the jump to the full MNT. What gives?
> 
> Has anyone researched the success, or the percentage of DA boys players that have gone onto D1 schools?
> 
> I am willing to bet that the level of play for our local community college girls programs will be improving dramatically in the coming years.


Do you think the "best male athletes" in the USA pursue soccer as a primary sport versus American football, basketball, baseball, etc?


----------



## NoGoal

Sandypk said:


> Sounds just like SCDSL
> 
> I love your put downs when you have no insight to give.  You're right, I will stop posting when my dd decides to stop playing and if/when she goes to college.  I won't be mocking younger's parents when my dd is in college.


Put downs?  You want some insight?  Here you go.....you just posted you didn't care if your DD played college soccer or not.  It's not about the college scholarship or playing college soccer.  That you have money saved for her college education.   I thought you posted she was playing purely for the love of the game?  Like I posted prior, keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Sandypk

NoGoal said:


> Put downs?  You want some insight?  Here you go.....you just posted you didn't care if your DD played college soccer or not.  It's not about the college scholarship or playing college soccer.  That you have money saved for her college education.   I thought you posted she was playing purely for the love of the game?  Like I posted prior, keep telling yourself that!


I am


----------



## Lambchop

NoGoal said:


> Actually, I didn't drink a lot of the club Kool-Aid.  You see, I was what they call a club hopper and ALWAYS did what was best for my DD.  She played for ulittle top teams, a B team and ECNL for 2 years only.  I learned by reading player college bio's when she was a ulittle player that it is ALL about the individual player accolades which college coaches covet the most.  If that wasn't the case, you would be seeing more ECNL Strikers and Arsenal players committing to Power 5 schools.
> 
> Even being the #1 team in an ECNL conference and winning an ECNL Championship doesn't mean.....all those players will be committing to Power 5 schools.  Just research and see where the G98/99 WCFC ECNL players are committed.





NoGoal said:


> Exactly, a player going 2 additional days to club practice a week in which I guarantee will lead to burn-out for several players once they add in their HS homework.


Some girls can handle it, others can't.  That is ok, whatever path your daughter decides she can handle is fine.


----------



## NoGoal

chargerfan said:


> This isn't why I don't believe Da is the exclusive route to a college scholarship. Nobody has the monopoly on top players right now. But I do think your daughter should be on a da, ecnl or Flight 1 A team. This could change if the top ecnl and flight 1 A team girls start gravitating to da.


Bingo, there are many paths to get to the finish line.  There are players committing from ECNL, National League, CSL Premier, SCDSL and in some cases the big club B teams.  Girls DA is not revolutionizing college recruiting more like adding another platform to college recruiting.


----------



## NoGoal

Lambchop said:


> Some girls can handle it, others can't.  That is ok, whatever path your daughter decides she can handle is fine.


I agree some will strive and some will wilt, but adding 2 additional days with limited substitution...will unfortunately accelerate it.  Especially, when the girls hit HS age and start thinking for themselves.


----------



## NoGoal

Sandypk said:


> If you were paying attention, I was commenting on a post that he had no insight to give at all.  It was strictly a put down toward a player he has no idea who he is talking about.  To me, that's someone who has a chip on his shoulder for some reason or another.


I thought you said, you knew my DDs story?  Well I guess you don't after all.

Let's just say, my family heard the she is not fast enough, not strong enough, not athletic enough, gets bumped off the ball, dribbles to much from these so called, club soccer DOCs and parents who thought their DDs were the star players experts from U9-U14.  Surprise, surprise....aren't they eating their words.  #pac12


----------



## NoGoal

shales1002 said:


> @MakeAPlay wasn't it mentioned that multi-sport athletes were a no go? I'm not sure how it would work... not with four practices, two privates, and two games per weekend.


There is 24 hours in a day....there is always 10-6am in the morning right before school.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Do you think the "best male athletes" in the USA pursue soccer as a primary sport versus American football, basketball, baseball, etc?


I use to think it didn't matter that we didn't have the best male athletes playing soccer in the US, because the vast population size of our country.  So, it's either we have players 6'0" and shorter who are not athletic enough paired with the Boys DA system not developing their true potential or we really do need the best male athletes who end up playing football, baseball, basketball, hockey and track and field to be successful at the international level.

Then there is 5'8" Christian Pulistic who has dual citizenship and advanced his developed in Germany at 16.  Now he is on the US MNT at 18 and playing for Dortmund. So, I'm going to say....we don't have the coaches who can develop a players true potential.


----------



## Sandypk

NoGoal said:


> I thought you said, you knew my DDs story?  Well I guess you don't after all.
> 
> Let's just say, my family heard the she is not fast enough, not strong enough, not athletic enough, gets bumped off the ball, dribbles to much from these so called, club soccer DOCs and parents who thought their DDs were the star players experts from U9-U14.  Surprise, surprise....aren't they eating their words.  #pac12


I figured as much...


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> I like that set up.  I wonder how it will work for multi-sport athletes.


It's not the set up we were told. We are allowed to have her play the other sports until high school- that's a long way away anyway so tons can change.
Interestingly I listen to my daughters perspective about this and she's pretty insightful. She says the thing that is really weird is that the summer is usually the ramp up to the pinnacle for her which was always Surf Cup- then CRL and league. The energy is different now- and she's having some adjustment because it's a slow ramp up to Aug 1, then shift to 4 days a week, and rather than tapering off in Dec when basically tryouts would start and coaches would start calling her, it will then grind through the next summer. 
For her that will affect her Spring sport because she usually has that soccer downtime (because honestly State Cup was a culmination and they always did well but it never stressed her out) so essentially she will possibly start having her Spring sport affected. We have options to do more of a club one in Fall but that's her main concern at this time. 
Her friends on ECNL aren't happy - they say "their team sucks". The little middle schoolers are funny!


----------



## gkrent

shales1002 said:


> Out of curiosity have you looked at the BDA schedule? Seems brutal.  Honestly , I don't see the fewer games.  I see more league games, no tournaments, one showcase, and teams playing each other repeatedly.


I personally know one talented young man who quit soccer altogether after playing DA for three years.  Sad.


----------



## Sandypk

gkrent said:


> I personally know one talented young man who quit soccer altogether after playing DA for three years.  Sad.


I also know a male player who played for a DA and quit after 2 years.  He wanted to go back and play in HS, so he re-joined a Tier 1 club his junior/senior year.  He still got a full ride to college.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

Striker17 said:


> C teams in CRL - enough said


Honest question--Is LAGSD DAII G2004 team playing in CRL? 

Looking at the CRL Play-in Tables, Albion DAII team isn't going to make it in and there is a real possibility that Legends DAII team is not going to make it into CRL as well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> It's not the set up we were told. We are allowed to have her play the other sports until high school- that's a long way away anyway so tons can change.
> Interestingly I listen to my daughters perspective about this and she's pretty insightful. She says the thing that is really weird is that the summer is usually the ramp up to the pinnacle for her which was always Surf Cup- then CRL and league. The energy is different now- and she's having some adjustment because it's a slow ramp up to Aug 1, then shift to 4 days a week, and rather than tapering off in Dec when basically tryouts would start and coaches would start calling her, it will then grind through the next summer.
> For her that will affect her Spring sport because she usually has that soccer downtime (because honestly State Cup was a culmination and they always did well but it never stressed her out) so essentially she will possibly start having her Spring sport affected. We have options to do more of a club one in Fall but that's her main concern at this time.
> Her friends on ECNL aren't happy - they say "their team sucks". The little middle schoolers are funny!



So times have changed but they remain the same.  What you are describing is how the ECNL season was organized.  August to the first week of December.  ODP and HS soccer until March and then the Player's Showcase and San Diego ECNL Showcase and the second half of league until the playoffs in June.  A month off and then it starts all over again.

I don't have a comment on the energy as I have no player in club.  I can say it sounds like GDA is copying ECNL and adding an extra day of film study on the weekend, along with restricting substitutions to international rules (which 99% will never play an international game) and messing with any spring sports.  My player was a multisport athlete like yours and spring was always her toughest time of year.  Honestly the time management that she learned from 4 years of having to juggle two sports along with a bunch of AP and IB classes has helped her.  I hope that the new way works as well for your player and that she finds the balance she will need to be successful wherever her athletic/academic career takes her.


----------



## Striker17

Although the experience has been good thus far I can see how a bubble player would reconsider the commitment after this year. In simplified terms it's almost as if we are rushing the eventual drop off of players by 15 years. I guess US Soccer should not care anyway if they are truly attempting to retain the committed players. The danger is losing the multisport athlete or late bloomers. 
In all honesty most ECNL teams , save two maybe off the top of my head, are composed of a strong 1-8 but there is little difference between 8-15 and the top player on the next team down. Now maybe those girls who are either politically on a team, or not really "in it" will drop off and the more committed player can break in.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Lionel Hutz said:


> Honest question--Is LAGSD DAII G2004 team playing in CRL?
> 
> Looking at the CRL Play-in Tables, Albion DAII team isn't going to make it in and there is a real possibility that Legends DAII team is not going to make it into CRL as well.


According to Cal South Rules:
1 - Top 4 from prior year CRL are in
2- 4 Semi-finalists from National Cup are in, now remove any duplicates as they become "open"
3 - Balance/open from play ins
http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/California_Regional_League/2017-2018/CRL_2017_APPENDIXCQualificationProcess.pdf?rev=3621
That said it appears that in the '05s Cal South offered automatic bids to top 6 in CRL.  As per page #4 of the rules, they can do whatever they want.  It is a rapidly evolving landscape & everyone is trying to stay relevant, but in my opinion  if you didn't qualify 1-4 in CRL or as a semi-finalist in National Cup then you should have to play your way in.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> Although the experience has been good thus far I can see how a bubble player would reconsider the commitment after this year. In simplified terms it's almost as if we are rushing the eventual drop off of players by 15 years. I guess US Soccer should not care anyway if they are truly attempting to retain the committed players. The danger is losing the multisport athlete or late bloomers.
> In all honesty most ECNL teams , save two maybe off the top of my head, are composed of a strong 1-8 but there is little difference between 8-15 and the top player on the next team down. Now maybe those girls who are either politically on a team, or not really "in it" will drop off and the more committed player can break in.


Anyway you slice it you are doing the right thing by focusing on your player and it will payoff for her.  Again, good luck to you and her.


----------



## Lambchop

NoGoal said:


> I agree some will strive and some will wilt, but adding 2 additional days with limited substitution...will unfortunately accelerate it.  Especially, when the girls hit HS age and start thinking for themselves.[/QUOTE





gkrent said:


> I personally know one talented young man who quit soccer altogether after playing DA for three years.  Sad.


Burnout happens in all sports across all levels.


----------



## The Driver

Lambchop said:


> Burnout happens in all sports across all levels.


Worn-out happens in contacts sports and it's often mistaken as burnout.


----------



## shales1002

Lambchop said:


> Burnout happens in all sports across all levels.


Well seems like this process will accelerate it.


----------



## Buckyballer

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> According to Cal South Rules:
> 1 - Top 4 from prior year CRL are in
> 2- 4 Semi-finalists from National Cup are in, now remove any duplicates as they become "open"
> 3 - Balance/open from play ins
> http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/California_Regional_League/2017-2018/CRL_2017_APPENDIXCQualificationProcess.pdf?rev=3621
> That said it appears that in the '05s Cal South offered automatic bids to top 6 in CRL.  As per page #4 of the rules, they can do whatever they want.  It is a rapidly evolving landscape & everyone is trying to stay relevant, but in my opinion  if you didn't qualify 1-4 in CRL or as a semi-finalist in National Cup then you should have to play your way in.


I agree - we play our last play in tomorrow and competition has been spotty.  Given how uneven things are, you should have to play your way in.  Rumor is that a team we just scrimmages and beat was given an auto bid - C team at the club they are with.  Not right IMO.  We just have to play our game and get it done but competition will be an issue all year for CRL and CSL.


----------



## Night Owl

What is the actual benefit of playing in a DA team or DA team I, II or III in a club?
Is it bragging rights and do all DA players have a guarantee they will have a college scollarship vs staying on your current team?


----------



## bababooey

Night Owl said:


> What is the actual benefit of playing in a DA team or DA team I, II or III in a club?
> Is it bragging rights and do all DA players have a guarantee they will have a college scollarship vs staying on your current team?


I suggest if you really want an answer to the first question you pose, you ask a parent of a Boys DA player.

As for the second part of your post, this topic has been discussed ad nauseam. You can find plenty of discussion on these boards if you want to check.


----------



## El Clasico

Night Owl said:


> What is the actual benefit of playing in a DA team or DA team I, II or III in a club?
> Is it bragging rights and do all DA players have a guarantee they will have a college scollarship vs staying on your current team?


bababooey makes a great point.  It always seems to me that Club Soccer parents don't venture out of their own bubble.  If they did, they may find that they would do things differently or make different decisions. In other words, it seems that generally, Girl's parents don't interact with Boy's parents, with the exception of parents with both playing.

If you spoke with parents of the boys who are, or have, played DA,  you would start to get a much different picture of what it is and what it does for them, rather than what a lot of the posters on this board seem to think it is, or is going to be.

Why would someone ask other people with no experience when there are thousands of people that have gone through it. Experiences will run the spectrum from great to terrible with most, I bet, being somewhere in the middle.  Parents with daughters are doing themselves a great DIS-SERVICE by not talking to that valuable resource.  Listen with an open mind to what they have to say, access how it relates to your daughter and her situation (with out biased blinders) and it may just change your entire outlook on the DA and what it means to you and your child, today and tomorrow.


----------



## jose

gkrent said:


> I personally know one talented young man who quit soccer altogether after playing DA for three years.  Sad.


burn out


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

Sandypk said:


> Sounds just like SCDSL
> 
> I love your put downs when you have no insight to give.  You're right, I will stop posting when my dd decides to stop playing and if/when she goes to college.  I won't be mocking younger's parents when my dd is in college.


Are No Goal and MAP being a nuisance again? I swear these 2 are a couple. And very old too.

The redundancy of posts pertaining to lil DD's college success and blah blah blah.

Funny thing is, they're Mr. and Mrs. Know It All when it comes to College and Scholarships but little to nothing about the sport.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

So if you play DA2, what is the promise the programs are using to recruit? that you have a "better chance" to make the DA program if someone leaves or drops out? Better exposure vs playing on a ECNL team? Cheaper? Better training?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Well to start their is no ECNL teams anywhere near Real or Eagles.  So their second teams might just end up being the next best teams in the area.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

Simisoccerfan said:


> Well to start their is no ECNL teams anywhere near Real or Eagles.  So their second teams might just end up being the next best teams in the area.


How far is LA Premier from you guys? I noticed that a ODP Real So Cal Goalie is at LA Premier now


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Are No Goal and MAP being a nuisance again? I swear these 2 are a couple. And very old too.
> 
> The redundancy of posts pertaining to lil DD's college success and blah blah blah.
> 
> Funny thing is, they're Mr. and Mrs. Know It All when it comes to College and Scholarships but little to nothing about the sport.


Funny seeing CaliKlines and Kicker4life, liking a SimonMagnus post who is a male chauvinistic pig, dumbass and a poster who also doesn't think individuals with mental disabilities are human.  #getaclueyou2


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Funny seeing CaliKlines and Kicker4life, liking a SimonMagnus post who is a male chauvinistic pig, dumbass and a poster who also doesn't think individuals with mental disabilities are human.  #getaclueyou2


Great work CaliKlines and Kicker4life.  Enjoy yourselves with SimonCromagnon #3losers


----------



## Kicker4Life

NoGoal said:


> Great work CaliKlines and Kicker4life.  Enjoy yourselves with SimonCromagnon #3losers
> View attachment 928
> View attachment 929
> View attachment 930


Liked the post not the persona.  But let's stay in task as it seems when you get called out, you go digging....inbox still empty. 

PS - thx MaP for going back and hitting "dumb" on our last civil conversation that occurred weeks ago. How come it wasn't "dumb" when it actually happened?  (Rhetorical question no need to answer on this thread but Pm me if you feel the need)


----------



## soccerobserver

Simisoccerfan said:


> Well to start their is no ECNL teams anywhere near Real or Eagles.  So their second teams might just end up being the next best teams in the area.


Simisoccer, I suspect the second teams for those clubs will be no better or worse than they are today. In that region in the older age group the two top Non-ECNL teams are from "independent" smaller clubs.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> Funny seeing CaliKlines and Kicker4life, liking a SimonMagnus post who is a male chauvinistic pig, dumbass and a poster who also doesn't think individuals with mental disabilities are human.  #getaclueyou2


name calling + short story = he mad lol


----------



## bababooey

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> So if you play DA2, what is the promise the programs are using to recruit? that you have a "better chance" to make the DA program if someone leaves or drops out? Better exposure vs playing on a ECNL team? Cheaper? Better training?


I can only respond related to my experience. There have been no promises to promotion. I guess if my dd is playing well and offers something to the DA I team that they currently don't have, it is conceivable that she could be promoted. However, neither her or I want a promotion to the DA I team and the commitment to additional practices.

As for cost, I think it will end up being the same as last year.

We chose to follow the coach, who happened to join a GDA club.


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> name calling + short story = he mad lol


Don't flatter yourself.  More like you are a disgusting human being and worst part is you coach ulittle players in a hispanic league.  Then again, I'm sure you are teaching them your macho way that men are superior to women.


----------



## NoGoal

Kicker4Life said:


> Liked the post not the persona.  But let's stay in task as it seems when you get called out, you go digging....inbox still empty.
> 
> PS - thx MaP for going back and hitting "dumb" on our last civil conversation that occurred weeks ago. How come it wasn't "dumb" when it actually happened?  (Rhetorical question no need to answer on this thread but Pm me if you feel the need)


You had to explain yourself.  No excuses, your explanation is no different than someone saying I don't like Charles Manson as a person, but I still liked what he said. You are just as disgusting period!


----------



## Kicker4Life

NoGoal said:


> You had to explain yourself.  No excuses, your explanation is no different than someone saying I don't like Charles Manson as a person, but I still liked what he said. You are just as disgusting period!


What's wrong tough guy you can insult my daughter you can insult me and so when I go to PM you ( in order to spare the rest of the form audience from what I have to say to you ) you've got me blocked?!?!?  
 I see what kind of person you are, just want make sure everyone else around here knows that ( if everyone it hasn't figured it out already).  I'm looking very forward to meeting you face-to-face someday I hope it's sooner than later.


----------



## NoGoal

Kicker4Life said:


> What's wrong tough guy you can insult my daughter you can insult me and so when I go to PM you ( in order to spare the rest of the form audience from what I have to say to you ) you've got me blocked?!?!?
> I see what kind of person you are, just want make sure everyone else around here knows that ( if everyone it hasn't figured it out already).  I'm looking very forward to meeting you face-to-face someday I hope it's sooner than later.


Don't flatter yourself. I clicked the don't receive PM for everyone.

How cute you're mad now.  Ah, did I get under your skin.  Posting threats now?  You're not very bright, because it's now in writing!

Insult your DD, I posted you hate on ECNL and ODP, because your DD and or club is not part of it.  I also posted if your DD isn't recruited by her top 5 schools will you also hate on them too?  Nothing to do with your DD, but more how your posts have innuendos.  

I highly suggest you develop thicker skin, because I guarantee there are parents you share a sideline with who do talk shit on your DD.  It happens on every team!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Don't flatter yourself. I clicked the don't receive PM for everyone.
> 
> How cute you're mad now.  Ah, did I get under your skin.  Posting threats now?  You're not very bright, because it's now in writing!
> 
> Insult your DD, I posted you hate on ECNL and ODP, because your DD and or club is not part of it.  I also posted if your DD isn't recruited by her top 5 schools will you also hate on them too?  Nothing to do with your DD, but more how your posts have innuendos.
> 
> I highly suggest you develop thicker skin, because I guarantee there are parents you share a sideline with who do talk shit on your DD.  It happens on every team!


I don't care what you think of me or anyone else on this forum.  I'm going out with a bang...1 month remaining and counting!


----------



## Kicker4Life

NoGoal said:


> Don't flatter yourself. I clicked the don't receive PM for everyone.
> 
> How cute you're mad now.  Ah, did I get under your skin.  Posting threats now?  You're not very bright, because it's now in writing!
> 
> Insult your DD, I posted you hate on ECNL and ODP, because your DD and or club is not part of it.  I also posted if your DD isn't recruited by her top 5 schools will you also hate on them too?  Nothing to do with your DD, but more how your posts have innuendos.
> 
> I highly suggest you develop thicker skin, because I guarantee there are parents you share a sideline with who do talk shit on your DD.  It happens on every team!


Then print out a copy and keep it in your wallet!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Liked the post not the persona.  But let's stay in task as it seems when you get called out, you go digging....inbox still empty.
> 
> PS - thx MaP for going back and hitting "dumb" on our last civil conversation that occurred weeks ago. How come it wasn't "dumb" when it actually happened?  (Rhetorical question no need to answer on this thread but Pm me if you feel the need)


I PM'd you.  I prefer to keep it on the DL if you don't mind.  I reread a lot of things.  We can discuss whatever you are up for discussing but I don't pull any punches and don't drink kool aid anymore.  Too much sugar.


----------



## NoGoal

Kicker4Life said:


> Then print out a copy and keep it in your wallet!


See how this works.....I don't receive PM's, but I can send them out.  Check your inbox....my number is there.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> Don't flatter yourself.  More like you are a disgusting human being and worst part is you coach ulittle players in a hispanic league.  Then again, I'm sure you are teaching them your macho way that men are superior to women.


lol I didn't say men silly I said boys, and I proved it on this thread which you decided not participate.

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/uswnt-lose-to-boys-u-15.3006/

Oh wait you did participate- lol by pressing "dumb" on my post.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> See how this works.....I don't receive PM's, but I can send them out.  Check your inbox....my number is there.


Kicker4life,  I was great speaking with you as we agreed we have more in common than not and that is just doing what is best for your DD.  I am also man enough to apologize if I overread your previous post, about ECNL and ODP.  

Now how about you CaliKlines?


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> lol I didn't say men silly I said boys, and I proved it on this thread which you decided not participate.
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/uswnt-lose-to-boys-u-15.3006/
> 
> Oh wait you did participate- lol by pressing "dumb" on my post.


Actually it's an old post.  I know you aren't intelligent enough to separate the idea that women are just as skilled as men in soccer.  Sure the U15 Boys DA team can beat the USWNT, those boys have what they call testosterone and women have what they call estrogen.  Look it up sometimes,  but just because they beat a USWNT doesn't mean they are more skilled.  It means the men/teenage boys are more athletic aka bigger, stronger, faster with better lateral quickness. 

I would like to see someone inject estrogen into those teenage boys for a year and lets see how well they do against the US WNT afterwards.


----------



## Kicker4Life

NoGoal said:


> Kicker4life,  I was great speaking with you as we agreed we have more in common than not and that is just doing what is best for your DD.  I am also man enough to apologize if I overread your previous post, about ECNL and ODP.
> 
> Now how about you CaliKlines?


Thank you!  I appreciate the conversation and working thru our preceived differences.  Peace!!


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> Actually it's an old post.  I know you aren't intelligent enough to separate the idea that women are just as skilled as men in soccer.  Sure the U15 Boys DA team can beat the USWNT, those boys have what they call testosterone and women have what they call estrogen.  Look it up sometimes,  but just because they beat a USWNT doesn't mean they are more skilled.  It means the men/teenage boys are more athletic aka bigger, stronger, faster with better lateral quickness.
> 
> I would like to see someone inject estrogen into those teenage boys for a year and lets see how well they do against the US WNT afterwards.


Soccer is a tactical game that doesn't rely on size but technical skills and vision. Much like the men's Spain international team vs. England.

But I rather not derail this thread any further than what you already have.

You can click the link if you'd like to proceed with your argument?


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Soccer is a tactical game that doesn't rely on size but technical skills and vision. Much like the men's Spain international team vs. England.
> 
> But I rather not derail this thread any further than what you already have.
> 
> You can click the link if you'd like to proceed with your argument?


Sure, that's why big fast strong ulittle players beats slower technical players.  I can go on and on, but that's all you get from me.  I don't associate myself with your type and you wouldn't understand what I post anyways. #douchebag


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> Sure, that's why big fast strong ulittle players beats slower technical players.  I can go on and on, but that's all you get from me.  I don't associate myself with your type and you wouldn't understand what I post anyways. #douchebag


They beat them at running and muscling them out sure, but not as a cohesive team; Think of Barcelona's La Masia. Big strong Kick and Chase U-little teams trump over technical players at early stages of development but that is just short-term success.

I can go on and on but unfortunately for us you are unwilling to debate and enlighten with your expertise.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

soccerobserver said:


> Simisoccer, I suspect the second teams for those clubs will be no better or worse than they are today. In that region in the older age group the two top Non-ECNL teams are from "independent" smaller clubs.


I am curious on what your view as these top 2 teams?


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> They beat them at running and muscling them out sure, but not as a cohesive team; Think of Barcelona's La Masia. Big strong Kick and Chase U-little teams trump over technical players at early stages of development but that is just short-term success.
> 
> I can go on and on but unfortunately for us you are unwilling to debate and enlighten with your expertise.


Your prior post comparing the Spainish NT vs England NT has no weight proving men are more skilled than women, because you are comparing Men vs men.....and not women vs men.  Refer to testosterone vs estrogen.

As for based in pure soccer skills, no running, shoting or cutting.  As I posted Indie Cowie has won soccer freestyle skills contests over men.
http://m.bbc.com/sport/get-inspired/27870007

Let's pump a year of daily estrogen into those U15 DA Boys and testosterone into the US WNT.  I wil beat you those U15 boys DA team do not win.

Technical and tactical abilities wins out.  Ask Real Madrid who has proven being more athletic compared to Barcelona has still won them their recent share of La Liga and UEFA crowns.


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> They beat them at running and muscling them out sure, but not as a cohesive team; Think of Barcelona's La Masia. Big strong Kick and Chase U-little teams trump over technical players at early stages of development but that is just short-term success.
> 
> I can go on and on but unfortunately for us you are unwilling to debate and enlighten with your expertise.


I understand you can't help yourself that you are ignorant.  So, I have attached a linked to educate yourself. If you can comprehend and apply what is being explained.  The article does explain why Indi Cowie can compete and beat men in a soccer skills freestyle challenge.  Proving women are just as skilled as men in soccer.

Give it a try and good luck comprehending.  God knows you'll need it.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/286883-muscular-endurance-men-vs-women/


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> I understand you can't help yourself that you are ignorant.  So, I have attached a linked to educate yourself. If you can comprehend and apply what is being explained.  The article does explain why Indi Cowie can compete and beat men in a soccer skills freestyle challenge.  Proving women are just as skilled as men in soccer.
> 
> Give it a try and good luck comprehending.  God knows you'll need it.
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/286883-muscular-endurance-men-vs-women/


Here is the correct link
http://www.livestrong.com/article/347443-athletic-differences-between-men-women/


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> Your prior post comparing the Spainish NT vs England NT has no weight proving men are more skilled than women, because you are comparing Men vs men.....and not women vs men.  Refer to testosterone vs estrogen.
> 
> As for based in pure soccer skills, no running, shoting or cutting.  As I posted Indie Cowie has won soccer freestyle skills contests over men.
> http://m.bbc.com/sport/get-inspired/27870007
> 
> Let's pump a year of daily estrogen into those U15 DA Boys and testosterone into the US WNT.  I wil beat you those U15 boys DA team do not win.
> 
> Technical and tactical abilities wins out.  Ask Real Madrid who has proven being more athletic compared to Barcelona has still won them their recent share of La Liga and UEFA crowns.


The analogy made of Spain vs. England was a comparison of size and speed vs technical and tactical players. Had nothing to do with women. Nice spin though.

Indie Cowie. You're talking about freestyle skills. Yes, anyone male and female both can possess those skills. Real masters too. Sean Garnier one of my favourites incredible really. Bas van Velzen with his amazing free- kicks better than Ronaldo some may argue. But there's a huge difference, that professionals implement their skills in actual games while others can't. Again your argument here is irrelevant.

My team is Real Madrid. They're called Galacticos for a reason, and come with the highest price tags for their god- like talents. But again, youre misinterpreting their success over Barca with athleticism. At these stages it more about tactics and coaching than anything else. They're both equally skilled or just about.


You've been invited to debate this subject on my previous post. Click on the the link to share your expertise with the rest of us.


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> The analogy made of Spain vs. England was a comparison of size and speed vs technical and tactical players. Had nothing to do with women. Nice spin though.
> 
> Indie Cowie. You're talking about freestyle skills. Yes, anyone male and female both can possess those skills. Real masters too. Sean Garnier one of my favourites incredible really. Bas van Velzen with his amazing free- kicks better than Ronaldo some may argue. But there's a huge difference, that professionals implement their skills in actual games while others can't. Again your argument here is irrelevant.
> 
> My team is Real Madrid. They're called Galacticos for a reason, and come with the highest price tags for their god- like talents. But again, youre misinterpreting their success over Barca with athleticism. At these stages it more about tactics and coaching than anything else. They're both equally skilled or just about.
> 
> 
> You've been invited to debate this subject on my previous post. Click on the the link to share your expertise with the rest of us.


I've wasted enough time with you.  Especially, since you can't comprehend the physical and biological differences between a male and female.  You can't argue with science, unless it's about heaven and hell.

Also, thanks for agreeing women are equal to their male counterparts in soccer skills, not running, shooting, jumping, soccer skills which includes freestyle. Not much different than executing a Mathews, La Croqueta, Rivaldo, etc skill move on the pitch.

Now let's discuss you and your demons.  This is an intervention of sorts.  I highly recommend instead of training ulittle boys soccer in the hispanic league.  Try volunteering your time at a facility that houses children with disabilities.   I'm hoping you might be able to develop empathy.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> I've wasted enough time with you.  Especially, since you can't comprehend the physical and biological differences between a male and female.  You can't argue with science, unless it's about heaven and hell.
> 
> Also, thanks for agreeing women are equal to their male counterparts in soccer skills, not running, shooting, jumping, soccer skills which includes freestyle. Not much different than executing a Mathews, La Croqueta, Rivaldo, etc skill move on the pitch.
> 
> Now let's discuss you and your demons.  This is an intervention of sorts.  I highly recommend instead of training ulittle boys soccer in the hispanic league.  Try volunteering your time at a facility that houses children with disabilities.   I'm hoping you might be able to develop empathy.


The initial argument was not that women are incapable of performing such skills on the pitch- Marta can attest to such capabilities. 

Trying to spin it again huh?

The argument was that USWNT/College don't possess or are unable to execute them, definitely not vs boys U- 15 academy.

Skillwise boys are better than girls, and in this case more skilled than USWNT. Apples and Oranges.


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/uswnt-lose-to-boys-u-15.3006/

But stop running. Come join us in this thread.


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> The initial argument was not that women are incapable of performing such skills on the pitch- Marta can attest to such capabilities.
> 
> Trying to spin it again huh?
> 
> The argument was that USWNT/College don't possess or are unable to execute them, definitely not vs boys U- 15 academy.
> 
> Skillwise boys are better than girls, and in this case more skilled than USWNT. Apples and Oranges.
> 
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/uswnt-lose-to-boys-u-15.3006/
> 
> But stop running. Come join us in this thread.


I will pass, unless you post a sincere apology for your rude and disgusting post about individuals with mental disabilities.  For the record,  I don't have a kid with a disability,  but I do have clients that do and I can empathize.  I see how much they love and care for their children.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> I will pass, unless you post a sincere apology for your rude and disgusting post about individuals with mental disabilities.  For the record,  I don't have a kid with a disability,  but I do have clients that do and I can empathize.  I see how much they love and care for their children.


I rest my case.

Stick to your College and Scholarship expertise, soccerwise you're completely inept.


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> I rest my case.






SIMONMAGUS said:


> Stick to your College and Scholarship expertise, soccerwise you're completely inept.


You are pathetic, you can't even post a sincere aplogy, but it does prove what a truely POS human being you are!


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> You are pathetic, you can't even post a sincere aplogy, but it does prove what a truely POS human being you are!


lol@aplogy


----------



## chargerfan

NoGoal said:


> You are pathetic, you can't even post a sincere aplogy, but it does prove what a truely POS human being you are!


Don't forget, this is the "man" who made a comment about a woman's weight on here a few weeks ago. Badmouthing women and children with special needs? Like I said before, I feel sorry for his children. This guy has zero class.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

chargerfan said:


> Don't forget, this is the "man" who made a comment about a woman's weight on here a few weeks ago. Badmouthing women and children with special needs? Like I said before, I feel sorry for his children. This guy has zero class.


Watch out! Here come the lil Charger cheerleader pom poms in hands ready to defend her man with the usual weak ad hominem attacks. smh.

Laughable!


----------



## NoGoal

chargerfan said:


> Don't forget, this is the "man" who made a comment about a woman's weight on here a few weeks ago. Badmouthing women and children with special needs? Like I said before, I feel sorry for his children. This guy has zero class.


I didn't know that, but I'm not surprised.  He thinks he is the Macho Man. 

I agree, if he is married with girls. I feel bad for his wife and his daughters.


----------



## chargerfan

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Watch out! Here come the lil Charger cheerleader pom poms in hands ready to defend her man with the usual weak ad hominem attacks. smh.
> 
> Laughable!


You just wanted to show off your "word of the day" to impress us, didn't you?  Accomplished, intelligent men don't run around insulting women and children, so it's too late for that.


----------



## TangoCity

Well.... I think we can close this thread down now.  Completely hijacked and taken to the dumpster.


----------



## Desert Hound

TangoCity said:


> Well.... I think we can close this thread down now.  Completely hijacked and taken to the dumpster.


I agree. I don't know why we cannot keep the forum focused on basketball...I mean soccer. That after all why were are on these boards...right?

If you guys have personal differences...just go back and forth privately. There is a way to do that on these forums as well. It is tedious to have to scroll though the posts in a thread looking for something related to the thread and only seeing personal attacks back and forth. 

Let us talk soccer!


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

Desert Hound and the rest of the viewers, I sincerely apologize for disrupting this thread. I tried to minimize the mud slinging by inviting him to the proper thread for further discussion but was unsuccessful.


"Soccer is a tactical game that doesn't rely on size but technical skills and vision. Much like the men's Spain international team vs. England.

But I rather not derail this thread any further than what you already have.

You can click the link if you'd like to proceed with your argument?"


----------



## chargerfan

Desert Hound said:


> I agree. I don't know why we cannot keep the forum focused on basketball...I mean soccer. That after all why were are on these boards...right?
> 
> If you guys have personal differences...just go back and forth privately. There is a way to do that on these forums as well. It is tedious to have to scroll though the posts in a thread looking for something related to the thread and only seeing personal attacks back and forth.
> 
> Let us talk soccer!


I agree, and if you need to use this forum to insult special needs children, then delete your account so the rest of us can engage like adults.


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Desert Hound and the rest of the viewers, I sincerely apologize for disrupting this thread. I tried to minimize the mud slinging by inviting him to the proper thread for further discussion but was unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> "Soccer is a tactical game that doesn't rely on size but technical skills and vision. Much like the men's Spain international team vs. England.
> 
> But I rather not derail this thread any further than what you already have.
> 
> You can click the link if you'd like to proceed with your argument?"


You apologize to forum readers, yet you can't post a sincere apology for your disgusting posts about women and special needs children.

My bad, Desert Hound might be a male.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

SIMONMAGUS said:


> The analogy made of Spain vs. England was a comparison of size and speed vs technical and tactical players. Had nothing to do with women. Nice spin though.
> 
> Indie Cowie. You're talking about freestyle skills. Yes, anyone male and female both can possess those skills. Real masters too. Sean Garnier one of my favourites incredible really. Bas van Velzen with his amazing free- kicks better than Ronaldo some may argue. But there's a huge difference, that professionals implement their skills in actual games while others can't. Again your argument here is irrelevant.
> 
> My team is Real Madrid. They're called Galacticos for a reason, and come with the highest price tags for their god- like talents. But again, youre misinterpreting their success over Barca with athleticism. At these stages it more about tactics and coaching than anything else. They're both equally skilled or just about.
> 
> 
> You've been invited to debate this subject on my previous post. Click on the the link to share your expertise with the rest of us.


Haven't you guys learned that its impossible to have a conversation about soccer with anyone who is a Real Madrid Fan. Once they say they root for Madrid just drop and shake your head and walk away... #BarcaBarcaBarca


----------



## jose

Maybe it is best to close this thread (DAII) but continue some constructive conversations under a new one and call it ....I don't DA reserve?


----------



## Desert Hound

NoGoal said:


> You apologize to forum readers, yet you can't post a sincere apology for your disgusting posts about women and special needs children.
> 
> My bad, Desert Hound might be a male.


Did I miss something? Someone was asking? Male. If you are curious as to which state...AZ


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

NoGoal said:


> You apologize to forum readers, yet you can't post a sincere apology for your disgusting posts about women and special needs children.
> 
> My bad, Desert Hound might be a male.








lulz!


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> lulz!


You are such a loser.  Your other alias is SKILL and you clicked "winner" on your own post. #pathetic


----------



## SKILL

NoGoal said:


> You apologize to forum readers, yet you can't post a sincere apology for your disgusting posts about women and special needs children.
> 
> My bad, Desert Hound might be a male.


No really what's with all the sensitivity? Simon pwned your ass in the argument  so you desperately resort to ad hominem attacks?

If you felt a certain way beforehand why even bother to debate?

Now we know 2 things about you.

You know shit about soccer...

and you're an overly- sensitive POS!


----------



## NoGoal

SKILL said:


> No really what's with all the sensitivity? Simon pwned your ass in the argument  so you desperately resort to ad hominem attacks?
> 
> If you felt a certain way beforehand why even bother to debate?
> 
> Now we know 2 things about you.
> 
> You know shit about soccer...
> 
> and you're an overly- sensitive POS!


Some advice at least change your writing style.  Not so Macho of you to use another alias.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Some advice at least change your writing style.  Not so Macho of you to use another alias.


If anyone needs to know about soccer or getting along with others, just ask.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

NoGoal said:


> Some advice at least change your writing style.  Not so Macho of you to use another alias.


lol it says "joined Saturday" 

Coincidence? haha


----------



## NoGoal

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> lol it says "joined Saturday"
> 
> Coincidence? haha


Soccer43 already called Macho Man on it last Saturday.

Here is the thread.  http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/uswnt-lose-to-boys-u-15.3006/#post-75142


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

NoGoal said:


> Soccer43 already called Macho Man on it last Saturday.
> 
> Here is the thread.  http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/uswnt-lose-to-boys-u-15.3006/#post-75142


Dang must be a example of that "Fake News" we been hearing about ...

You can fake a username but you can't fake the Joined Date


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> lol it says "joined Saturday"
> 
> Coincidence? haha


Yeah because this proves everything.

People can't join on Saturdays other than SimonMagus.

smh.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Yeah because this proves everything.
> 
> People can't join on Saturdays.
> 
> smh.


People can join any day they want, BUT when they just join and suddenly start liking YOUR post or post your associated with.... well than that's where we call BS


----------



## chargerfan

SKILL said:


> No really what's with all the sensitivity? Simon pwned your ass in the argument  so you desperately resort to ad hominem attacks?
> 
> If you felt a certain way beforehand why even bother to debate?
> 
> Now we know 2 things about you.
> 
> You know shit about soccer...
> 
> and you're an overly- sensitive POS!



It is the same guy! Both have used that "ad hominem attack" language. Too funny. He has a lot of time on his hands.


----------



## gkrent

I wish people would just go back to Reddit with their forum BS.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

chargerfan said:


> It is the same guy! Both have used that "ad hominem attack" language. Too funny. He has a lot of time on his hands.


The funny is these clowns have yet to refute any of my arguments. Especially you, all you've managed to do thus far is utilize the ratings box and retard the forum even more.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

Can I ask a relevant question actually regarding to DA2

WHY? 

Why would you choose to play DA2? Is the coaching supposed to be better quality? Is it a "reserve" or "alternative" team that can be called up to the Academy team on moments notice? 

Why choose DA2 at a club like LA Premier, Legends, Pats, when  I could have my daughter play for a ECNL team at Slammers, Blues, or even Arsenal. 

What has sold the parents who have joined the DA2 to leave their teams and join this program?

Its my curiosity to this thread, not the bickering between everyone else.


----------



## Kicknit22

TangoCity said:


> Well.... I think we can close this thread down now.  Completely hijacked and taken to the dumpster.


I agree! How did we get here with this Jackass? Kinda strange that he (Simon)doesn't have a girl in soccer, but he's trolling the girls forum, don't you think?
Do I need to ask the original question to get back on track?

GIRLS DAII
So, what is the latest? Anyone in the know that can share any developments on this topic? Just curious.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

mahrez said:


>


lulz!


----------



## Kicknit22

Okay, seriously Dominic.  Do I have the power to kill my own thread?


----------



## NoGoal

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> Can I ask a relevant question actually regarding to DA2
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Why would you choose to play DA2? Is the coaching supposed to be better quality? Is it a "reserve" or "alternative" team that can be called up to the Academy team on moments notice?
> 
> Why choose DA2 at a club like LA Premier, Legends, Pats, when  I could have my daughter play for a ECNL team at Slammers, Blues, or even Arsenal.
> 
> What has sold the parents who have joined the DA2 to leave their teams and join this program?
> 
> Its my curiosity to this thread, not the bickering between everyone else.


IMO, the college exposure higherarchy in SoCal.
1. Girls DA
2. ECNL
3. National League
4.  others-try to get one of the top 2 teams/clubs above


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> IMO, the college exposure higherarchy in SoCal.
> 1. Girls DA
> 2. ECNL
> 3. National League
> 4.  others-try to get one of the top 2 teams/clubs above


... 5. Great Grades, contact with coaches via email/phone, playing in showcases where the coaches will attend or their assistant(s)


----------



## LadiesMan217

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> Can I ask a relevant question actually regarding to DA2
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Why would you choose to play DA2? Is the coaching supposed to be better quality? Is it a "reserve" or "alternative" team that can be called up to the Academy team on moments notice?
> 
> Why choose DA2 at a club like LA Premier, Legends, Pats, when  I could have my daughter play for a ECNL team at Slammers, Blues, or even Arsenal.
> 
> What has sold the parents who have joined the DA2 to leave their teams and join this program?
> 
> Its my curiosity to this thread, not the bickering between everyone else.


If your daughter can play ECNL at Slammers or Blues then she should be playing DA since none of their current ECNL players made DA.


----------



## GoWest

LadiesMan217 said:


> If your daughter can play ECNL at Slammers or Blues then she should be playing DA since none of their current ECNL players made DA.


What age group are you referring to or are you speaking in general? #curious


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> What age group are you referring to or are you speaking in general? #curious


His DD is a 2001.


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> His DD is a 2001.


There is a rebellion!


----------



## chargerfan

I


SIMONMAGUS said:


> The funny is these clowns have yet to refute any of my arguments. Especially you, all you've managed to do thus far is utilize the ratings box and retard the forum even more.



I have no interest in your arguments. I couldn't care less if you are right are wrong. I do, however, take interest in a supposed adult man insulting special needs children.

How about we all agree to treat him like the petulant toddler he acts like, and just ignore him?


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> There is a rebellion!


Against Girls DA or at Blues and Slammers?


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

chargerfan said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in your arguments. I couldn't care less if you are right are wrong. I do, however, take interest in a supposed adult man insulting special needs children.
> 
> How about we all agree to treat him like the petulant toddler he acts like, and just ignore him?


lol@your defeatist attitude.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

why would anyone play DA 2?????  It's like EGSL.  There's a stigma to playing with the reserve, 2nd team.  Will NEVER work.

Players want to play for the first team, plain and simple.  They want the same opportunities!!!!!


----------



## Desert Hound

I am not sure there is a stigma with the reserve team. For many moving up...at one point they make a stop on the reserve, prove themselves and move up within their club or another. You just don't start off your soccer career on the 1st team. 

Are there many that never get off a reserve team? Yep.

Once again I come from the perspective of AZ. There are more options, etc in CA for sure. 

In AZ we have 1 DA team and 1 ECNL team at this time. Those are the best options. 

The 3rd best? Probably the DA2 team. Why? 

- Well you play in the top league in AZ...still can play FWRL and above...and get to play some So Cal teams (assuming they get the DPL league worked out). It is attractive to get to play better So Cal competition vs simply playing AZ teams all the time.

So from an AZ standpoint for many DA2 does offer something attractive if you leave it at that. 

Now I know del Sol is marketing their DA2 as a pathway to the DA...and that is BS. When it comes times to bring in players for the DA team...that club and any other DA club is going to look around at all the teams in the area and select who they think is the best. If by chance 1 or 2 happen to be on the DA2 team...great. The reality is...most will come from other teams.


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> Against Girls DA or at Blues and Slammers?


I guess both. I heard some real bad stories about DOCs/coaches and how they treat these young girls that want to play DA or are trying out with other teams - in front of other teammates. I understand it is a business but you don't go off on 14, 15, 16 year old girls WTF. Player X are not starting today because we heard you are thinking about other clubs... why join that other club they are bad (where in fact they teach their players soccer), etc. etc. Pathetic.


----------



## Desert Hound

LadiesMan217 said:


> I guess both. I heard some real bad stories about DOCs/coaches and how they treat these young girls that want to play DA or are trying out with other teams - in front of other teammates. I understand it is a business but you don't go off on 14, 15, 16 year old girls WTF. Player X are not starting today because we heard you are thinking about other clubs... why join that other club they are bad (where in fact they teach their players soccer), etc. etc. Pathetic.


Agree. Terrible. 

My DD is moving on to another club (tryouts in AZ start May 1). Her club this year has a tournament this weekend (the last one of the year). She was told she cannot attend...even though she does not start with her new club until June. 

Petty on their part. 

The funny thing is a lot of clubs talk about loyalty...and are unhappy when their kids tryout with another club. Yet during tryouts clubs are happy to bring in someone better. I have no issue with clubs bringing in players. They are trying to upgrade teams, etc. But don't at the same time get on a kids case because they are looking around as well.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> why would anyone play DA 2?????  It's like EGSL.  There's a stigma to playing with the reserve, 2nd team.  Will NEVER work.
> 
> Players want to play for the first team, plain and simple.  They want the same opportunities!!!!!


Because they aren't good enough yet to play on the DA team?


----------



## gkrent

LadiesMan217 said:


> I guess both. I heard some real bad stories about DOCs/coaches and how they treat these young girls that want to play DA or are trying out with other teams - in front of other teammates. I understand it is a business but you don't go off on 14, 15, 16 year old girls WTF. Player X are not starting today because we heard you are thinking about other clubs... why join that other club they are bad (where in fact they teach their players soccer), etc. etc. Pathetic.


These clubs were doing that sh*t before DA.  One of my own players passed on an offer from the Blues to play for a specific coach at a lesser known club.  Coach called and stated he was "shocked" at her decision and it was "a mistake" etc etc.  She's doing just fine now...


----------



## bababooey

eastbaysoccer said:


> why would anyone play DA 2?????  It's like EGSL.  There's a stigma to playing with the reserve, 2nd team.  Will NEVER work.
> 
> Players want to play for the first team, plain and simple.  They want the same opportunities!!!!!


So you know the mentality of every player in girl's soccer? One size fits all?

Please expand on your thesis of "they want the same opportunities". I am very curious.
Thanks


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> These clubs were doing that sh*t before DA.  One of my own players passed on an offer from the Blues to play for a specific coach at a lesser known club.  Coach called and stated he was "shocked" at her decision and it was "a mistake" etc etc.  She's doing just fine now...


Funny, 3 years back my DD was offered a


LadiesMan217 said:


> I guess both. I heard some real bad stories about DOCs/coaches and how they treat these young girls that want to play DA or are trying out with other teams - in front of other teammates. I understand it is a business but you don't go off on 14, 15, 16 year old girls WTF. Player X are not starting today because we heard you are thinking about other clubs... why join that other club they are bad (where in fact they teach their players soccer), etc. etc. Pathetic.


I hear you, a lot of times these club coaches think it's all about them and their egos when in fact it's NOT.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

Do DA2 teams coaches have to be a certain level License? If so I can see the attraction for better training (NOT that everyone with a A or B license is a "better" coach, but they have put the time/money/ and effort to achieve those license so a certain expectation is there).

It sounds like most DA programs will go after players they want regardless, so while yes it may be easier to go from DA2 to DA within the same club, are these the players they are looking for? OR should you play for a good non DA club and better your chances of being recruited by playing in high level leagues and tournaments?

I think the idea of "try outs" for DA clubs is sort of funny, when I hear about DAs have "try outs" its not for the DA team, if they wanted you there, you would of been recruited already. 

It will be very interesting this year seeing how everything unfolds and if expectations are met. I'm very interested how clubs like LA Premier do, they seem to be flying under the radar, but they are putting a good "show" with their presentation of their DA program (check out their instagram).


----------



## Simisoccerfan

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> Can I ask a relevant question actually regarding to DA2
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Why would you choose to play DA2? Is the coaching supposed to be better quality? Is it a "reserve" or "alternative" team that can be called up to the Academy team on moments notice?
> 
> Why choose DA2 at a club like LA Premier, Legends, Pats, when  I could have my daughter play for a ECNL team at Slammers, Blues, or even Arsenal.
> 
> What has sold the parents who have joined the DA2 to leave their teams and join this program?
> 
> Its my curiosity to this thread, not the bickering between everyone else.


Because there are only three DA teams within a reasonable drive of anyone living in the Valley or Ventura County and no ECNL teams in the area.   Locally ECNL is now an Orange County/San Diego league.   So for those players that don't make DA or want to continue to play High School soccer the DA2 teams are a good option in this area.  They should be stronger than the EGSL teams and should be able to beat any of the Premier or Flight 1 teams in the local area.   ECNL blew it by writing off this market.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac

Simisoccerfan said:


> Because there are only three DA teams within a reasonable drive of anyone living in the Valley or Ventura County and no ECNL teams in the area.   Locally ECNL is now an Orange County/San Diego league.   So for those players that don't make DA or want to continue to play High School soccer the DA2 teams are a good option in this area.  They should be stronger than the EGSL teams and should be able to beat any of the Premier or Flight 1 teams in the local area.   ECNL blew it by writing off this market.


Maybe this is news or somethings changed that I'm not aware of, but doesn't Real Socal and Eagles have ECNL? Arnt they located in or near Ventura County/Valley?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Both Real and Eagles will only be DA.  No ECNL.


----------



## zags77

Are Real and Eagles participating in DA2?  Initially I had heard they were not...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Because there are only three DA teams within a reasonable drive of anyone living in the Valley or Ventura County and no ECNL teams in the area.   Locally ECNL is now an Orange County/San Diego league.   So for those players that don't make DA or want to continue to play High School soccer the DA2 teams are a good option in this area.  They should be stronger than the EGSL teams and should be able to beat any of the Premier or Flight 1 teams in the local area.   ECNL blew it by writing off this market.


Umm I mean this with all due respect.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  Eagles were an ECNL club and they are in Camarillo.  Real So Cal was an ECNL club and they are in Oak Park.  How again did ECNL blow it by not including a team from Ventura county?  What ECNL blew was they made a successful platform for girls that caused US Soccer to want to get involved.  Very little good happens from government involvement ESPECIALLY in sports!


----------



## MakeAPlay

The truth is that if the Boys DA is an indication in a few years there will be hundreds of GDA clubs and nobody will truly be elite unless they are good enough to go play overseas in a European academy.  US Soccer is a joke!


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm I mean this with all due respect.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  Eagles were an ECNL club and they are in Camarillo.  Real So Cal was an ECNL club and they are in Oak Park.  How again did ECNL blow it by not including a team from Ventura county?  What ECNL blew was they made a successful platform for girls that caused US Soccer to want to get involved.  Very little good happens from government involvement ESPECIALLY in sports!


At the end of the 2016-17 season, Real soCal and Eagles will no longer be a part of ECNL.   I've heard multiple stories as to the reasons but do not know the truth as to why, but this turf war is ridiculous and the game will suffer for it.


----------



## NoGoal

Simisoccerfan said:


> Because there are only three DA teams within a reasonable drive of anyone living in the Valley or Ventura County and no ECNL teams in the area.   Locally ECNL is now an Orange County/San Diego league.   So for those players that don't make DA or want to continue to play High School soccer the DA2 teams are a good option in this area.  They should be stronger than the EGSL teams and should be able to beat any of the Premier or Flight 1 teams in the local area.   ECNL blew it by writing off this market.


If a player in Ventura County or the San Fernando Valley doesn't get on a RSC or Eagles DA team.  The player can always DP for an ECNL team.  It could ruffle some feathers at the club, but it's an option.  IMO, better option than DA2


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Funny, 3 years back my DD was offered a *Please complete this sentence ;-)*


----------



## ESPNANALYST

MakeAPlay said:


> The truth is that if the Boys DA is an indication in a few years there will be hundreds of GDA clubs and nobody will truly be elite unless they are good enough to go play overseas in a European academy.  US Soccer is a joke!


@MakeAPlay start at the nine minute mark. You called this ..


----------



## NoGoal

3 yrs back, my DD also said...no thanks to the same ECNL team, because of the coach.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm I mean this with all due respect.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  Eagles were an ECNL club and they are in Camarillo.  Real So Cal was an ECNL club and they are in Oak Park.  How again did ECNL blow it by not including a team from Ventura county?  What ECNL blew was they made a successful platform for girls that caused US Soccer to want to get involved. * Very little good happens from government involvement ESPECIALLY in sports!*



*Did hell just freeze over and nobody told me?*


----------



## soccerobserver

Simisoccerfan said:


> Because there are only three DA teams within a reasonable drive of anyone living in the Valley or Ventura County and no ECNL teams in the area.   Locally ECNL is now an Orange County/San Diego league.   So for those players that don't make DA or want to continue to play High School soccer the DA2 teams are a good option in this area.  They should be stronger than the EGSL teams and should be able to beat any of the Premier or Flight 1 teams in the local area.   ECNL blew it by writing off this market.


SimiS, that is am interesting prediction but the evidence suggests otherwise. Their current B teams have not shown that they can defeat their peers in Tier 1 much less CSL Premier level or Tier 1 Champions level teams. The only way it will work is if they can increase their share of good players. Maybe they will succeed. But I suspect the DA2 B teams will have the same players that they have now and that the previous results will continue. From what I have witnessed over the years, players who don't make Eagles ECNL leave for RSC and vice versa. Now kids will bounce between Eagles, RSC and now LAPFC if they can do the commute.

Human nature is funny...Type A soccer parents will want their soccer prodigy to be on the A team (GDA) if they can do the drive. And Now they have 3 clubs to choose from instead of 2.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm I mean this with all due respect.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  Eagles were an ECNL club and they are in Camarillo.  Real So Cal was an ECNL club and they are in Oak Park.  How again did ECNL blow it by not including a team from Ventura county?  What ECNL blew was they made a successful platform for girls that caused US Soccer to want to get involved.  Very little good happens from government involvement ESPECIALLY in sports!


You need to get caught up on what's going on up here if you care to know more.  Starting this upcoming season the nearest ECNL team will be in Orange County.  There will no longer be any ECNL team in LA or Ventura County.  So playing full time for an ECNL team if you don't make a DA team is not a realistic option.    I know of more than one club up here that was turned down for ECNL for this upcoming season.  There were rumors of Slammers trying to have an ECNL team up here but right now that is just rumors.  Girls that don't make DA especially 02's since the DA 01/02 teams are heavy on 01's need an option.  That is where the DP league is filling a void.  I agree that if your in the OC and you don't make the DA (which may or may not be a better option than ECNL) the best option by far is ECNL.  I wish we had that option.  I wish there was still only ECNL.  But we have to work with what we have.  We seriously need to have ECNL come back into the LA/Ventura market.


----------



## MakeAPlay

ESPNANALYST said:


> @MakeAPlay start at the nine minute mark. You called this ..


She is a good kid put in a tough position by the adults at US Soccer.  Their coach stating that the Europeans have an advantage when a lot of their national team players come over here for college is pretty laughable.  He is in a tough position and just finished getting put through the ringer by Sunil and the crew.  I like how he tempered the expectations for her.  It will be interesting to see what happens.  I personally wouldn't want my kid in that position because if she doesn't light it up there could be team moral problems since she makes more money now than the rest of the roster and the coach combined!


----------



## NoGoal

ESPNANALYST said:


> @MakeAPlay start at the nine minute mark. You called this ..


Pugh forgot to mention with the new US WNT collective bargaining agreement, which I will be making 200K a year plus my Nike or Adidas endorsement contract. I decide to turn pro.

Kids don't do as I did, because you will only make 25K in the NWSL.  Get your college degree.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> She is a good kid put in a tough position by the adults at US Soccer.  Their coach stating that the Europeans have an advantage when a lot of their national team players come over here for college is pretty laughable.  He is in a tough position and just finished getting put through the ringer by Sunil and the crew.  I like how he tempered the expectations for her.  It will be interesting to see what happens.  I personally wouldn't want my kid in that position because if she doesn't light it up there could be team moral problems since she makes more money now than the rest of the roster and the coach combined!


Relax...

lol doubt you have to ever worry about any of this.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

soccerobserver said:


> SimiS, that is am interesting prediction but the evidence suggests otherwise. Their current B teams have not shown that they can defeat their peers in Tier 1 much less CSL Premier level or Tier 1 Champions level teams. The only way it will work is if they can increase their share of good players. Maybe they will succeed. But I suspect the DA2 B teams will have the same players that they have now and that the previous results will continue. From what I have witnessed over the years, players who don't make Eagles ECNL leave for RSC and vice versa. Now kids will bounce between Eagles, RSC and now LAPFC if they can do the commute.
> 
> Human nature is funny...Type A soccer parents will want their soccer prodigy to be on the A team (GDA) if they can do the drive. And Now they have 3 clubs to choose from instead of 2.


I agree that if what you described was happening it would work out that way.  But it isn't as far as I know.  Many players are shifting clubs up here.  Very successful teams are falling apart.  Both Eagles and Real have new coaches assigned to their DP teams at least for 01's and both are great coaches.  And these coaches are attracting players including ECNL players that want to still play High School.  At both clubs most of the 02 ECNL teams are turning into the 02 DP teams.   I don't think you will see many of the EGSL players making the DP teams.  Instead they will stay in CSL or Tier 1.  Also I think you will see that the addition of the LAPFC DA and DP teams will lower the quality of the other teams in the San Gabriel Valley as both those teams acquire players from that area.


----------



## NoGoal

Simisoccerfan said:


> You need to get caught up on what's going on up here if you care to know more.  Starting this upcoming season the nearest ECNL team will be in Orange County.  There will no longer be any ECNL team in LA or Ventura County.  So playing full time for an ECNL team if you don't make a DA team is not a realistic option.    I know of more than one club up here that was turned down for ECNL for this upcoming season.  There were rumors of Slammers trying to have an ECNL team up here but right now that is just rumors.  Girls that don't make DA especially 02's since the DA 01/02 teams are heavy on 01's need an option.  That is where the DP league is filling a void.  I agree that if your in the OC and you don't make the DA (which may or may not be a better option than ECNL) the best option by far is ECNL.  I wish we had that option.  I wish there was still only ECNL.  But we have to work with what we have.  We seriously need to have ECNL come back into the LA/Ventura market.


You can always DP for an ECNL team, if a player can't get on a Girls DA team in your area.  If there is a will there is a way.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> You need to get caught up on what's going on up here if you care to know more.  Starting this upcoming season the nearest ECNL team will be in Orange County.  There will no longer be any ECNL team in LA or Ventura County.  So playing full time for an ECNL team if you don't make a DA team is not a realistic option.    I know of more than one club up here that was turned down for ECNL for this upcoming season.  There were rumors of Slammers trying to have an ECNL team up here but right now that is just rumors.  Girls that don't make DA especially 02's since the DA 01/02 teams are heavy on 01's need an option.  That is where the DP league is filling a void.  I agree that if your in the OC and you don't make the DA (which may or may not be a better option than ECNL) the best option by far is ECNL.  I wish we had that option.  I wish there was still only ECNL.  But we have to work with what we have.  We seriously need to have ECNL come back into the LA/Ventura market.


With all due respect please reread my post before replying because if you noticed  I used the past tense when referencing Eagles and RSC.  I am well aware of the situation is SoCal women's soccer.  The DP League or whatever is just a way to capture paying customers.  All of this GDA talk is speculation at this point.  I seem to remember that several enthusiastic parents were stating that GDA was going to be free.  We come to find out that free doesn't include any of the associated charges that come with playing on a high level TRAVELLING team.  This is girls soccer.  At the end of the day I would be more worried about my player's grades than where the second team players are going to play.  The top players will rise to the top.  Everyone else gets in where they fit in.  It has always been that way and even with a shiny new toy that isn't going to change.

Play good soccer, get good grades, dream big, get help from your support system to get to the finish line.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Relax...
> 
> lol doubt you have to ever worry about any of this.


You know nothing about me or my player.  If you did you would realize how wrong you are tool.  I noticed that you still haven't called.  Small penis getting in your way?  Or is it fear....


----------



## Simisoccerfan

NoGoal said:


> You can always DP for an ECNL team, if a player can't get on a Girls DA team in your area.  If there is a will there is a way.


Agree but in order to DP you need to be playing on a very good team


MakeAPlay said:


> With all due respect please reread my post before replying because if you noticed  I used the past tense when referencing Eagles and RSC.  I am well aware of the situation is SoCal women's soccer.  The DP League or whatever is just a way to capture paying customers.  All of this GDA talk is speculation at this point.  I seem to remember that several enthusiastic parents were stating that GDA was going to be free.  We come to find out that free doesn't include any of the associated charges that come with playing on a high level TRAVELLING team.  This is girls soccer.  At the end of the day I would be more worried about my player's grades than where the second team players are going to play.  The top players will rise to the top.  Everyone else gets in where they fit in.  It has always been that way and even with a shiny new toy that isn't going to change.
> 
> Play good soccer, get good grades, dream big, get help from your support system to get to the finish line.  Good luck to you and your player.



Well be happy you live were there is a lot of choice.   Do I believe DP is a path to DA? No!  But it still may end up being the next best option due to the limited choice we have.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> You know nothing about me or my player.  If you did you would realize how wrong you are tool.  I noticed that you still haven't called.  Small penis getting in your way?  Or is it fear....


Rotflmao! You're hilarious but admire the spunk in you.

High hopes!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Rotflmao! You're hilarious but admire the spunk in you.
> 
> High hopes!


You have my number.  Show me how macho you really are amigo...

You are pretty dumb so I GUARANTEE you would have a very bad surprise waiting for you...


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> You have my number.  Show me how macho you really are amigo...
> 
> You are pretty dumb so I GUARANTEE you would have a very bad surprise waiting for you...


----------



## soccerobserver

Simisoccerfan said:


> I agree that if what you described was happening it would work out that way.  But it isn't as far as I know.  Many players are shifting clubs up here.  Very successful teams are falling apart.  Both Eagles and Real have new coaches assigned to their DP teams at least for 01's and both are great coaches.  And these coaches are attracting players including ECNL players that want to still play High School.  At both clubs most of the 02 ECNL teams are turning into the 02 DP teams.   I don't think you will see many of the EGSL players making the DP teams.  Instead they will stay in CSL or Tier 1.  Also I think you will see that the addition of the LAPFC DA and DP teams will lower the quality of the other teams in the San Gabriel Valley as both those teams acquire players from that area.


SimiS I agree that LAPFC is the big winner in the area with GDA. Now they have a platform that puts them on par with Eagles and RSC. Now they have to execute and who knows if that will work. CZ is not too shabby in that area so we will see.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


>




Keep thinking that mitch.  You really have no idea do you....


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> Keep thinking that mitch.  You really have no idea do you....


I think you really just want attention. Going around all over the forum pressing dumb on all my posts.

I'll be at the Man City Cup for anyone feeling froggy.


----------



## The Driver

SIMONMAGUS said:


> I think you really just want attention. Going around all over the forum pressing dumb on all my posts.
> 
> I'll be at the Man City Cup for anyone feeling froggy.


Froggy?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> I think you really just want attention. Going around all over the forum pressing dumb on all my posts.
> 
> I'll be at the Man City Cup for anyone feeling froggy.


Where is that and what team and I will be there to leap?  You can PM if you like.  I promise that I'm feeling froggy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> I think you really just want attention. Going around all over the forum pressing dumb on all my posts.
> 
> I'll be at the Man City Cup for anyone feeling froggy.


Which one?   Try me...

http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=58516&Gender=Boys&Age=16


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Which one?   Try me...
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=58516&Gender=Boys&Age=16


Man City is in your backyard!


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


>


Why are you posting a picture of your wife?


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Which one?   Try me...
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=58516&Gender=Boys&Age=16


My educated guess is he coaches this team or it's his sons team.

http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?EventID=58516&ApplicationID=3961056


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> Which one?   Try me...


You won't miss me..

Will be sporting a white tee that reads Simon Magus. 12in. wide 4in. length


----------



## GoWest

@NoGoal, @MAP, @SIMONMAGUS 

I dont think you all are making wise choices. You are (assuming) adults so you do your own thing but really, you need to think about the direction this is going and probably take a step or two back and just chill. Just saying.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> You won't miss me..
> 
> Will be sporting a white tee that reads Simon Magus. 12in. wide 4in. length


My office isn't far from there.  I will be the person that doesn't look like they belong there.  See you Thursday...


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> @NoGoal, @MAP, @SIMONMAGUS
> 
> I dont think you all are making wise choices. You are (assuming) adults so you do your own thing but really, you need to think about the direction this is going and probably take a step or two back and just chill. Just saying.


I hear you.  This one is in my backyard though so I am curious about the great @SIMONMAGUS and I can more than handle myself.....  And I have good friends at OPD.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> My educated guess is he coaches this team or it's his sons team.
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?EventID=58516&ApplicationID=3961056


@SIMONMAGUS Is he correct?  I would hate to watch the wrong game.


----------



## The Driver

SIMONMAGUS said:


> 'll be at the Man City Cup for anyone feeling froggy.


Ribbit


----------



## outside!

The Driver said:


> Ribbit


It ain't easy being green.


----------



## younothat

Lighten up 






SM follows Golden State I recall so might have those teams mixed up


----------



## Striker17

Don't kill the messenger 

http://goalnation.com/new-girls-dpl-approved-cal-south/


----------



## outside!

Striker17 said:


> Don't kill the messenger
> 
> http://goalnation.com/new-girls-dpl-approved-cal-south/


"The DPL is going to a very prestigious league with trainers, game day film, hydration stations, world class fields, and DA focused rules that help develop the coach and the players,” said *Noah Gins,* CEO/Executive Director Albion SC.* "
*
I guess they won't be playing at Robb Field then.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> "The DPL is going to a very prestigious league with trainers, game day film, hydration stations, world class fields, and DA focused rules that help develop the coach and the players,” said *Noah Gins,* CEO/Executive Director Albion SC.* "
> *
> I guess they won't be playing at Robb Field then.


The amount of potential driving looks hellish


----------



## bababooey

After reading that Goal Nation article, two things stood out to me:
1. The DPL is being run by a Board of Directors and a Technical Committee made up of soccer leaders within the founding clubs. The league will also have representation from Cal South, and Steve Hoffman is being asked to sit on the Technical Committee. - *why Steve Hoffman?*
2. Selected youth players will be designated as Development Players for their club’s DA teams. Each DA club will put in the following age groups 04, 03, 02, 01, 99/00. - *was it previously stated that the GDA would have Development Players? I know the BDA has DP's, but I don't recall it being stated the GDA would have DP's.*


----------



## GoWest

bababooey said:


> After reading that Goal Nation article, two things stood out to me:
> 1. The DPL is being run by a Board of Directors and a Technical Committee made up of soccer leaders within the founding clubs. The league will also have representation from Cal South, and Steve Hoffman is being asked to sit on the Technical Committee. - *why Steve Hoffman?*
> 2. Selected youth players will be designated as Development Players for their club’s DA teams. Each DA club will put in the following age groups 04, 03, 02, 01, 99/00. - *was it previously stated that the GDA would have Development Players? I know the BDA has DP's, but I don't recall it being stated the GDA would have DP's.*


Great questions @bababooey. Another would be how this SoCal focused league will do against the SW ECNL conference? I'm guessing we will see some of SW top ECNL teams play again some of these upstart DPL teams at some point this in the 2017-2018 season at Silverlakes or Las Vegas Tournament that was mentioned?


----------



## Desert Hound

I cannot imagine DPL just sticking to the SW. At some point logically they will expand the concept to the other DA clubs. 

How at that point would it affect the ECNL?


----------



## shales1002

Desert Hound said:


> I cannot imagine DPL just sticking to the SW. At some point logically they will expand the concept to the other DA clubs.
> 
> How at that point would it affect the ECNL?



It will stay in SoCal. It's not sanctioned by U.S. Soccer. They obviously want no part of it. Hell, I can develop a GDA here in Vegas, and call it Girls Development Association, paint it red, white and blue, and I'm in the money; Selling dreams to "B" level players parents.


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> I cannot imagine DPL just sticking to the SW. At some point logically they will expand the concept to the other DA clubs.
> 
> How at that point would it affect the ECNL?


Looks like you are right @DH. NW prepping for DPL expansion even before it gets started?

" While centered in Southwest now, the new league has received widespread interest from youth soccer clubs in the Girls’ DA throughout the Northwest."


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> I will be the person that doesn't look like they belong there.


Since you are a clown are you coming to the game dressed as one?


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> Looks like you are right @DH. NW prepping for DPL expansion even before it gets started?
> 
> " While centered in Southwest now, the new league has received widespread interest from youth soccer clubs in the Girls’ DA throughout the Northwest."



It's called marketing. Of course they would want you to believe that everyone wants DPL.


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> It's called marketing. Of course they would want you to believe that everyone wants DPL.


Yep...marketing for sure. Probably over time effective marketing is my guess. I see a lot of interest in AZ for it.

Up until recently on these boards...the DPL would never happen.

Then it would never be sanctioned in So Cal...

Next point of contention on the boards will be...It will never expand. I am guessing it will.

The DA is going after ECNL. Clubs are looking for a way not to lose kids not 0n their DA team to an ECNL team. This is a pathway to accomplish that.

And no...I do not have a kid in DA2. But these developments are rather interesting to follow.


----------



## Desert Hound

Speaking of marketing...del Sol is pushing it. Updated site (still not fully complete)...and on that same home page...DA2. 
https://www.scdelsolda.com/


----------



## GoWest

There are lots of questions and spin. Maybe ECNL and DPL at least from SoCal SW point of view has some appeal from a competition perspective?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

It seems the DPL haters here have an agenda their pushing.  Don't understand why they feel so threatened.  Only reason they would be lashing out instead of wishing everyone the best.




shales1002 said:


> It will stay in SoCal. It's not sanctioned by U.S. Soccer. They obviously want no part of it. Hell, I can develop a GDA here in Vegas, and call it Girls Development Association, paint it red, white and blue, and I'm in the money; Selling dreams to "B" level players parents.


Nice elitist attitude.  So much scorn with how you use the term B level.  I am not sure why you feel so inadequate but you should be wishing the success for all girls not just the 1%.


----------



## Desert Hound

GoWest said:


> There are lots of questions and spin. Maybe ECNL and DPL at least from SoCal SW point of view has some appeal from a competition perspective?


From an AZ perspective the competition is the appeal. ECNL for sure offers better competition vs just AZ...and it certainly appears that DPL will also offer higher competition vs just AZ as well.


----------



## Desert Hound

Simisoccerfan said:


> It seems the DPL haters here have an agenda their pushing.  Don't understand why they feel so threatened.  Only reason they would be lashing out instead of wishing everyone the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice elitist attitude.  So much scorn with how you use the term B level.  I am not sure why you feel so inadequate but you should be wishing the success for all girls not just the 1%.


Before you can be on the A team...typically you will spend time at the B level. B level is a valuable and important step on the way up....right?


----------



## GoWest

Simisoccerfan said:


> It seems the DPL haters here have an agenda their pushing.  Don't understand why they feel so threatened.  Only reason they would be lashing out instead of wishing everyone the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice elitist attitude.  So much scorn with how you use the term B level.  I am not sure why you feel so inadequate but you should be wishing the success for all girls not just the 1%.


I get some of that feeling too. Not sure what the hang up is. #curious


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

younothat said:


> SM follows Golden State I recall so might have those teams mixed up


Well in his defense he did give his educated guess.


----------



## shales1002

Simisoccerfan said:


> It seems the DPL haters here have an agenda their pushing.  Don't understand why they feel so threatened.  Only reason they would be lashing out instead of wishing everyone the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice elitist attitude.  So much scorn with how you use the term B level.  I am not sure why you feel so inadequate but you should be wishing the success for all girls not just the 1%.


Believe me I'm not threatened at ALL.  I have no bones to pick. What's so harsh about saying "B" team?  It's the truth....having a label doesn't make anyone any better or any worse. Whatever label you give it , it's a B team, meaning a player needs to work on some things to advance. As I have always stated, if you are good enough they will find you.
GDA is for the top 1%.  That is who U.S. soccer is looking for.


----------



## shales1002

Desert Hound said:


> Before you can be on the A team...typically you will spend time at the B level. B level is a valuable and important step on the way up....right?


Definitely.   Nothing wrong with the step.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

shales1002 said:


> Believe me I'm not threatened at ALL.  I have no bones to pick. What's so harsh about saying "B" team?  It's the truth....having a label doesn't make anyone any better or any worse. Whatever label you give it , it's a B team, meaning a player needs to work on some things to advance. As I have always stated, if you are good enough they will find you.
> GDA is for the top 1%.  That is who U.S. soccer is looking for.


Snowflake parents raising snowflake kids.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> GDA is for the top 1%.  That is who U.S. soccer is looking for.


Nice insight.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snowflake parents raising snowflake kids.


pay to play = snowflake parents raising snowflake kids


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

shales1002 said:


> It will stay in SoCal. It's not sanctioned by U.S. Soccer. They obviously want no part of it. Hell, I can develop a GDA here in Vegas, and call it Girls Development Association, paint it red, white and blue, and I'm in the money; Selling dreams to "B" level players parents.


Lets talk about the players you're calling "B" level: Let take the 02's, specifically Eagles and Real So Cal  '02 ECNL teams. Both clubs will not compete in ECNL after this season and both clubs roster approx. 21 players including duals. 97% of those '02 players will not make '01 DA  and it's certainly not because they are "B level players." It's simple math. Hypothetically speaking, lets say, there are 18  "A" Level" '01s and 18 "A level" '02s equally skilled in their respective age groups. How many players will be rostered on one 01 DA team? Simple math. 

 So, whether the '02 ECNL players competed in SCDSL, CSL or the new DPL, why would you consider them "B players" Furthermore, how many "A" players are there really in this ginormous soccer landscape? Development is what's most important. I would hope all youth players and their parents, despite the players skill set, are more interested in development than a badge on their arm or a made up bracket.

Lsat but not least, isn't it ironic DPL's founding members are the same DOC's whose clubs have never been accepted into ECNL - all these years they've been screaming about "exclusivity" and yet they created the DPL - a similar two headed monster and here we are yet again, closing the open market.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Since you are a clown are you coming to the game dressed as one?


@push_up Why don't you come and find out too?  I have plenty for you if you want some too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> pay to play = snowflake parents raising snowflake kids


@SIMONMAGUS Are you some broke a$$ who needs your kid's soccer funded by other people?  What team does your son play for bitch?


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> @SIMONMAGUS Are you some broke a$$ who needs your kid's soccer funded by other people?  What team does your son play for bitch?


You don't actually think he's man enough to go face to face do you MAP?


----------



## GoWest

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snowflake parents raising snowflake kids.


Did you decide DA or ECNL for your DD? I think I read you were trying to decide best route to go in an earlier post?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

GoWest said:


> Did you decide DA or ECNL for your DD? I think I read you were trying to decide best route to go in an earlier post?


Next year we will see what her options are, right now it looks like ecnl because she wants to play high school.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> @SIMONMAGUS Are you some broke a$$ who needs your kid's soccer funded by other people?  What team does your son play for bitch?


Our selection of players is based on talent not how deep your pockets are. We don't discriminate.


----------



## Soccer43

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Our selection of players is based on talent not how deep your pockets are. We don't discriminate.


so kind and democratic of you as you bash children with disabilities, demean women, and troll girl's soccer forum posts to get as many stirred up as possible just to get a reaction out of people, so in your mind, everyone can focus on you and your brilliance- all the while pretending you are some type of elite soccer coach with expert acumen.   Yawn....  Why don't you post on the boys side of this forum if you have something to offer.... oh, I guess you don't....


----------



## chargerfan

Soccer43 said:


> so kind and democratic of you as you bash children with disabilities, demean women, and troll girl's soccer forum posts to get as many stirred up as possible just to get a reaction out of people, so in your mind, everyone can focus on you and your brilliance- all the while pretending you are some type of elite soccer coach with expert acumen.   Yawn....  Why don't you post on the boys side of this forum if you have something to offer.... oh, I guess you don't....


I "ignored" him, and everyone else should too. Just like a whiny toddler, or our current president, he is just desperate for attention. I'm not going to give it to him.


----------



## SKILL

Soccer43 said:


> so kind and democratic of you as you bash children with disabilities, demean women, and troll girl's soccer forum posts to get as many stirred up as possible just to get a reaction out of people, so in your mind, everyone can focus on you and your brilliance- all the while pretending you are some type of elite soccer coach with expert acumen.   Yawn....  Why don't you post on the boys side of this forum if you have something to offer.... oh, I guess you don't....


Simon is on the Boys 03 boards.


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> @SIMONMAGUS Are you some broke a$$ who needs your kid's soccer funded by other people?  What team does your son play for bitch?


How was the meeting of the minds today?


----------



## shales1002

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Lets talk about the players you're calling "B" level: Let take the 02's, specifically Eagles and Real So Cal  '02 ECNL teams. Both clubs will not compete in ECNL after this season and both clubs roster approx. 21 players including duals. 97% of those '02 players will not make '01 DA  and it's certainly not because they are "B level players." It's simple math. Hypothetically speaking, lets say, there are 18  "A" Level" '01s and 18 "A level" '02s equally skilled in their respective age groups. How many players will be rostered on one 01 DA team? Simple math.
> 
> So, whether the '02 ECNL players competed in SCDSL, CSL or the new DPL, why would you consider them "B players" Furthermore, how many "A" players are there really in this ginormous soccer landscape? Development is what's most important. I would hope all youth players and their parents, despite the players skill set, are more interested in development than a badge on their arm or a made up bracket.
> 
> Lsat but not least, isn't it ironic DPL's founding members are the same DOC's whose clubs have never been accepted into ECNL - all these years they've been screaming about "exclusivity" and yet they created the DPL - a similar two headed monster and here we are yet again, closing the open market.



My earlier comment wasn't geared towards girls in that particular circumstance, aka current ECNL player. It's geared toward the player that was, is, and will be on a "B" team. Unfortunately, because of the changes those ECNL players got the short end of the stick.


----------



## soccermama213

was talking to a friends daughter who made a DA2 team for another club and she was unaware there no DA2 league. I mentioned I had read here about it and to make sure to find out all the info before making her decision. She is deciding between that DA2 team and a flight1 team closer to her area. I think its sad that no one is telling them the truth


----------



## Striker17

There is a Da2 league. It's announced


----------



## Desert Hound

soccermama213 said:


> was talking to a friends daughter who made a DA2 team for another club and she was unaware there no DA2 league. I mentioned I had read here about it and to make sure to find out all the info before making her decision. She is deciding between that DA2 team and a flight1 team closer to her area. I think its sad that no one is telling them the truth


They have announced the league. It will be a sanctioned league in So Cal. 
http://goalnation.com/new-girls-dpl-approved-cal-south/


----------



## GoWest

Sheriff Joe said:


> Next year we will see what her options are, right now it looks like ecnl because she wants to play high school.


Good choice. I am seeing a lot of support for the "wait and see" approach. Gotta do what's in the best interests of your DD.


----------



## shortBUTslow

The debate when the ECNL spun up was similar, but DA2 has a different flavor.  There was a lot of jealousy around the ECNL - because of the sense of being left behind.  The DA has so much overlap with ECNL club-wise, and is so demanding commitment-wise, that I don't think the reactions to it were quite as 'threatened' by those not in it.

The DA2 however with the marketing splash and some of the chest pounding doesn't change the fact that it is doing exactly what the ECNL did in terms of exclusivity - but doing it utilizing a seriously watered-down talent pool.  Why it makes sense to take a subset of that pool and keep it in an insular new league, is a beyond me.  Why not just add the teams in SCDSL Tier 1 or in CSL Premier?  If the teams are all that - they'll end up playing each other anyway.  Does anyone really need a new league?  Will they play in CRL?  
Will they play National Cup?  Or will they stand apart like the ECNL teams often did and declare superiority - but not actually earn it on the field?

Once upon a time there was only CSL and Premier was the shiznit.  Unless the total ratios of really talented girls to the larger pool of players has changed over the years - and maybe it has to some extent, all these leagues are fishing the same waters.  A year ago, a club like RSC had 2 teams - one ECNL and one 'white' in EGSL.  So the ECNL is now DA and the EGSL is now DA2?  I don't get why that is attractive to anyone (the EGSL sure as shit wasn't) - and I certainly don't see why anyone would pound their chest about it.

I don't begrudge them either.  Girls are chasing their dreams.  More power to them.  At the end of the day - I just wish there were opportunities for the best teams to be truly known via head to head play.  That, and college recruitment opportunities are all that really matter to me.  The former because it is fun and interesting... and the latter because it is really the only practical application of all this insanity.


----------



## El Clasico

I'm confused by the confusion.  From a "Club" perspective, it really does make a lot of sense to have all these insulated leagues.  Very similar to a mattress store putting a tag with a different name on the same mattress as it's competitor, they have no desire to actually compete on substance when parents are perfectly content to pay for the smoke and mirrors that clubs are selling.

Unfortunately today, parents want and need a scapegoat to blame when something goes wrong with little Susie's life plan (that her parents have scripted on her behalf) and clubs are happy to step in and assume that liability as the complaints only get lodged once the customer has reached the end of their life cycle.

In other words, clubs have no interest in top teams playing each other and the parents don't need their bragging rights diminished by reality so we can all expect things to remain the same for the foreseeable future. Only in club soccer can you have so many "National Champions" and nobody question it.

Put in perspective, what would the parents dishing out $3,000 a year for their DD's DA 2 team think if they were to play, and lose to, a $300 a year Flight 2 team?  Anyone who thinks those $300 a year teams don't exist or that a DA 2 team could never lose to a Flight 2 team has their head in the sand.  Fortunately for those fragile parents, the Clubs are aware of this possibility and have insulated your delicate egos by making certain that your DA 2 team (and your egos) will be protected from barbarians at the gate.

Ask yourself one simple question.  Is there really any reason that we can't have open leagues based on a promotion/relegation model that truly identifies the best of the best?


----------



## Dos Equis

El Clasico said:


> Ask yourself one simple question.  Is there really any reason that we can't have open leagues based on a promotion/relegation model that truly identifies the best of the best?


The answer you will be given is that the "win at all costs" behavior and mentality this league structure rewards does not promote proper player development, so it does not belong in youth soccer.

And yet, every league, even the DA, rewards winning.  But closed leagues lack outside accountability (even the worst performers can claim they are better than the uninvited), and they do not impose a the harsh penalty for losing.  For the participating coaches and clubs, its a win/win.


----------



## Real Deal

El Clasico said:


> I'm confused by the confusion.  From a "Club" perspective, it really does make a lot of sense to have all these insulated leagues.  Very similar to a mattress store putting a tag with a different name on the same mattress as it's competitor, they have no desire to actually compete on substance when parents are perfectly content to pay for the smoke and mirrors that clubs are selling.
> 
> Unfortunately today, parents want and need a scapegoat to blame when something goes wrong with little Susie's life plan (that her parents have scripted on her behalf) and clubs are happy to step in and assume that liability as the complaints only get lodged once the customer has reached the end of their life cycle.
> 
> In other words, clubs have no interest in top teams playing each other and the parents don't need their bragging rights diminished by reality so we can all expect things to remain the same for the foreseeable future. Only in club soccer can you have so many "National Champions" and nobody question it.
> 
> Put in perspective, what would the parents dishing out $3,000 a year for their DD's DA 2 team think if they were to play, and lose to, a $300 a year Flight 2 team?  Anyone who thinks those $300 a year teams don't exist or that a DA 2 team could never lose to a Flight 2 team has their head in the sand.  Fortunately for those fragile parents, the Clubs are aware of this possibility and have insulated your delicate egos by making certain that your DA 2 team (and your egos) will be protected from barbarians at the gate.
> 
> Ask yourself one simple question.  Is there really any reason that we can't have open leagues based on a promotion/relegation model that truly identifies the best of the best?


Okay, first of all, where is the $300 a year flight 2 team??  Are you talking AYSO because that is the only venue I know of that costs less than a grand.  If there is a $300 flight 2 team let us know and we can all sign up.

Once again, it all boils down to:  find your coach- find one who is committed to your child, and who you feel can develop them.  Find your team- one who is in sync with your child. 

Team promotion and relegation is completely contrary to any notion of individual player development on the youth level.  Let's just take one position, Goalie, as the most glaring example:  Your Keeper is just learning to play out of the back, and rolls the ball out to the opposing forward 3 times giving up crucial game-losing goals,  hence you lose and are... what... relegated???  If so, the coach, who needs wins to keep his team in the "Gold" bracket, tells your keeper to stop trying to roll it out and just punt it.  That keeper learns nothing, and is INDIVIDUALLY relegated to NO COLLEGE, because they never learned to play soccer.  Take that all the way down the field, because that is what you are suggesting as a model.


----------



## C.A.M.

DA2 benefit:  A license coaching teaching the mandated US Soccer style.  Ability to increase the practice load while going to high school.  Being seen by DA coaches in the system they need players for. 

The DA curriculum and play style is different than ECNL.  Not all great players at ECNL or any other league are an automatic fits for this system.  The girls whose personalities fit the demands of the system are different.


----------



## Dos Equis

Real Deal said:


> Okay, first of all, where is the $300 a year flight 2 team??  Are you talking AYSO because that is the only venue I know of that costs less than a grand.  If there is a $300 flight 2 team let us know and we can all sign up.
> 
> Once again, it all boils down to:  find your coach- find one who is committed to your child, and who you feel can develop them.  Find your team- one who is in sync with your child.
> 
> Team promotion and relegation is completely contrary to any notion of individual player development on the youth level.  Let's just take one position, Goalie, as the most glaring example:  Your Keeper is just learning to play out of the back, and rolls the ball out to the opposing forward 3 times giving up crucial game-losing goals,  hence you lose and are... what... relegated???  If so, the coach, who needs wins to keep his team in the "Gold" bracket, tells your keeper to stop trying to roll it out and just punt it.  That keeper learns nothing, and is INDIVIDUALLY relegated to NO COLLEGE, because they never learned to play soccer.  Take that all the way down the field, because that is what you are suggesting as a model.


Following your anecdote, while it depends on the age group, one might argue that a goalie should be learning how to play out of the back in practices (now 4 times a week under the DA model) and during scrimmages, not during games that matter, which are there to teach other skills including how to problem solve, play under pressure, and even win.  The overall way a team plays depends very little on the league, and a lot on the coach, in my experience.

But I understand there are different points of view on what role league games should play, and in that way we likely differ.  However, taking this back to the DA2 discussion, one of the things a promotion/relegation system produces is more competitive balance in games.  Now, I accept that another way to re-create that balance is through scarcity, meaning create a top league that will attract the best players, limit the number of participants, and with luck the best will end up playing against each other.  

Unfortunately, that arguement falls apart when it comes to the DA2/DPL (as the EGSL showed).  Trying to create competitive balance will be a challenge, and these teams are likely going to have to find that elsewhere, as some clubs are able to produce true "reserve" teams, while others struggle to compete.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> DA2 benefit:  A license coaching teaching the mandated US Soccer style.  Ability to increase the practice load while going to high school.  Being seen by DA coaches in the system they need players for.
> 
> The DA curriculum and play style is different than ECNL.  Not all great players at ECNL or any other league are an automatic fits for this system.  The girls whose personalities fit the demands of the system are different.


I love this perspective @C.A.M. but I have to be honest you when I ask what is US Soccer's style of play?  My player has been to many YNT camps and has also competed against YNT teams and for the life of me I haven't seen a lot of consistency in anything other than fitness testing at the beginning of camp.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I love this perspective @C.A.M. but I have to be honest you when I ask what is US Soccer's style of play?  My player has been to many YNT camps and has also competed against YNT teams and for the life of me I haven't seen a lot of consistency in anything other than fitness testing at the beginning of camp.


Church


----------



## C.A.M.

Dos Equis said:


> Following your anecdote, while it depends on the age group, one might argue that a goalie should be learning how to play out of the back in practices (now 4 times a week under the DA model) and during scrimmages, not during games that matter, which are there to teach other skills including how to problem solve, play under pressure, and even win.  The overall way a team plays depends very little on the league, and a lot on the coach, in my experience.
> 
> But I understand there are different points of view on what role league games should play, and in that way we likely differ.  However, taking this back to the DA2 discussion, one of the things a promotion/relegation system produces is more competitive balance in games.  Now, I accept that another way to re-create that balance is through scarcity, meaning create a top league that will attract the best players, limit the number of participants, and with luck the best will end up playing against each other.
> 
> Unfortunately, that arguement falls apart when it comes to the DA2/DPL (as the EGSL showed).  Trying to create competitive balance will be a challenge, and these teams are likely going to have to find that elsewhere, as some clubs are able to produce true "reserve" teams, while others struggle to compete.





MakeAPlay said:


> I love this perspective @C.A.M. but I have to be honest you when I ask what is US Soccer's style of play?  My player has been to many YNT camps and has also competed against YNT teams and for the life of me I haven't seen a lot of consistency in anything other than fitness testing at the beginning of camp.


US Soccer has given the DAs documented instructions on the formations to use, ways they want the positions to perform, areas of the field they expect to see certain play style in (Keepers passing out the back, etc...).  They have objectives for play style and execution to go along with the 4 day practice and limited game schedule.

My girl is at a DA with great ambition to make this work and has transparency so we have been working on these things for 2-3 months as our team is forming and solidifying.  The club sent us exactly what they were given to work and expect the players to be aware of the way positions are named, what is expected of each position and how to execute play style.  It is not mandatory this is followed but "highly suggested".

The reason is they want to be able to call up any player in the DA system and have them immediately integrate into what the national teams will be doing going forward.  

I know you and Driver have seen the issues.  I just know they are very serious about this project and are not taking it lightly.  I would also throw out, they didn't just make up their mind to make the DA.  The tried to get ECNL on board since it has been the top dog and when they refused they didn't hesitate to do it without them.  If that isn't serious, I don't know what is.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> US Soccer has given the DAs documented instructions on the formations to use, ways they want the positions to perform, areas of the field they expect to see certain play style in (Keepers passing out the back, etc...).  They have objectives for play style and execution to go along with the 4 day practice and limited game schedule.
> 
> My girl is at a DA with great ambition to make this work and has transparency so we have been working on these things for 2-3 months as our team is forming and solidifying.  The club sent us exactly what they were given to work and expect the players to be aware of the way positions are named, what is expected of each position and how to execute play style.  It is not mandatory this is followed but "highly suggested".
> 
> The reason is they want to be able to call up any player in the DA system and have them immediately integrate into what the national teams will be doing going forward.
> 
> I know you and Driver have seen the issues.  I just know they are very serious about this project and are not taking it lightly.  I would also throw out, they didn't just make up their mind to make the DA.  The tried to get ECNL on board since it has been the top dog and when they refused they didn't hesitate to do it without them.  If that isn't serious, I don't know what is.


Boys Soccer = US Soccer DA = MLS teams = shit soccer

My buddy who has 02 son playing Boys DA... told me, the vast majority of boys DA teams play direct over the top.

US style of play will NEVER be possession like Spain/Barca or a Japan womens team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> US Soccer has given the DAs documented instructions on the formations to use, ways they want the positions to perform, areas of the field they expect to see certain play style in (Keepers passing out the back, etc...).  They have objectives for play style and execution to go along with the 4 day practice and limited game schedule.
> 
> My girl is at a DA with great ambition to make this work and has transparency so we have been working on these things for 2-3 months as our team is forming and solidifying.  The club sent us exactly what they were given to work and expect the players to be aware of the way positions are named, what is expected of each position and how to execute play style.  It is not mandatory this is followed but "highly suggested".
> 
> The reason is they want to be able to call up any player in the DA system and have them immediately integrate into what the national teams will be doing going forward.
> 
> I know you and Driver have seen the issues.  I just know they are very serious about this project and are not taking it lightly.  I would also throw out, they didn't just make up their mind to make the DA.  The tried to get ECNL on board since it has been the top dog and when they refused they didn't hesitate to do it without them.  If that isn't serious, I don't know what is.


You had me until the last paragraph @C.A.M.  I know for a fact that they did not consult the ECNL and actually tried to go around them (the ECNL had a meeting with them trying to collaborate and were shut out).  The prior paragraph was interesting too.  When you are talking about integrating into what the YNT is doing again my player has been to many, many camps and has competed internationally and I have yet to see a consistent "style of play."  I am optimistic that your player's club is trying to strictly adhere to what is being taught.  We will definitely see.  Again I am a parent of an older player so pardon my skepticism.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Boys Soccer = US Soccer DA = MLS teams = shit soccer
> 
> My buddy who has 02 son playing Boys DA... told me, the vast majority of boys DA teams play direct over the top.
> 
> US style of play will NEVER be possession like Spain/Barca or a Japan womens team.


I am somewhat skeptical about "style of play" as well...

Especially after watching the U17 and U20 WWC, the U23's play the NWSL teams and the full WNT against pretty much any opponent in the top 12 in the world (the "real" competition).


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> Boys Soccer = US Soccer DA = MLS teams = shit soccer
> 
> My buddy who has 02 son playing Boys DA... told me, the vast majority of boys DA teams play direct over the top.
> 
> US style of play will NEVER be possession like Spain/Barca or a Japan womens team.


Not what I see being taught to the youngers or the girls.


----------



## C.A.M.

I understand where you all are coming from.  I am just telling you what we are being given for information and what I am.seeing first hand being implemented by my 03 Girls and 06 Boys DAs.  May be the switch is on.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> Not what I see being taught to the youngers or the girls.


I hope so.  I look forward to seeing the changes coming down the pipeline.  I can tell you that none of the 3 club players that they are trying to push onto the full national team are extremely technical.  They fit the standard mold of fast, athletic players that they have always pushed up through the system.  Those players are 17/18 years old and if they continue pushing them up (regardless of how they perform) they are going to be the cornerstones of any national team these new GDA players would be joining and I can tell you with them as cornerstones you are not looking at a possession style team.  These players are '01's and an '00 so they will be playing with your daughter's age group soon enough.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> Not what I see being taught to the youngers or the girls.


If US soccer is keeping score, standings and crowning a champion.  Good luck with the US Soccer philosophy.  Last I checked US Soccer isn't run by Spain or Japan.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> I am somewhat skeptical about "style of play" as well...
> 
> Especially after watching the U17 and U20 WWC, the U23's play the NWSL teams and the full WNT against pretty much any opponent in the top 12 in the world (the "real" competition).


And I have a technical smaller DD and  I use to have the same "hope" for a more technical game.  The younger parents will learn.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> I understand where you all are coming from.  I am just telling you what we are being given for information and what I am.seeing first hand being implemented by my 03 Girls and 06 Boys DAs.  May be the switch is on.


Time will tell, but I for one won't be holding my breath.


----------



## C.A.M.

MakeAPlay said:


> I hope so.  I look forward to seeing the changes coming down the pipeline.  I can tell you that none of the 3 club players that they are trying to push onto the full national team are extremely technical.  They fit the standard mold of fast, athletic players that they have always pushed up through the system.  Those players are 17/18 years old and if they continue pushing them up (regardless of how they perform) they are going to be the cornerstones of any national team these new GDA players would be joining and I can tell you with them as cornerstones you are not looking at a possession style team.  These players are '01's and an '00 so they will be playing with your daughter's age group soon enough.



I know.  Same for the U15 girls.  Those girls are not made for possession based games either.  My daughter gets frustrated and I tell her what I have always said - If you want to be on those teams, you have to play their style also.  She just doesn't want to.  

Either way she loves high level soccer and the DA fits her.  She can still get a scholarship and become the doctor she aspires to be if the US Teams don't pan out.  

I also know a great defender in the U20 pool who is always invited and passed over and is burned out by the process.  We all know they have their favorites.  The only thing that will change it is the constant losing and struggle we are seeing at the U16-18 where the midfield is so bad we put up 2-3 goals in 6 games.  Luckily the defense is lock down.


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> And I have a technical smaller DD and  I use to have the same "hope" for a more technical game.  The younger parents will learn.


Mine is 5-6 150, no fat, extra strong and lightning fast who simply hates playing kickball.  She can play every outfield position but prefers the 6 & 8.  She guested with her new clubs 01s this weekend and looked like one of them physically.  Her 03 DA team is full of girls who think and play as she does.  I guess we are back to get in where you fit in right?

I should have married a Japanese lady so she could play on a national team that would fit her.  My wife is gonna read that and kill me. Lol.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> I know.  Same for the U15 girls.  Those girls are not made for possession based games either.  My daughter gets frustrated and I tell her what I have always said - If you want to be on those teams, you have to play their style also.  She just doesn't want to.
> 
> Either way she loves high level soccer and the DA fits her.  She can still get a scholarship and become the doctor she aspires to be if the US Teams don't pan out.
> 
> I also know a great defender in the U20 pool who is always invited and passed over and is burned out by the process.  We all know they have their favorites.  The only thing that will change it is the constant losing and struggle we are seeing at the U16-18 where the midfield is so bad we put up 2-3 goals in 6 games.  Luckily the defense is lock down.


I'm not really convinced that youth national teams are even needed.  I see several players in the pool that aren't going to contribute very much in college yet they are in the U20 pool.  The players sort it out on the field and a good coach recognizes what works.  With the direction the women's side of US Soccer is going I would say that come 2021 we will be looking out a significant house cleaning.


----------



## C.A.M.

Serious question, you can change your nationality once if you play professionally in a country right?


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> Mine is 5-6 150, no fat, extra strong and lightning fast who simply hates playing kickball.  She can play every outfield position but prefers the 6 & 8.  She guested with her new clubs 01s this weekend and looked like one of them physically.  Her 03 DA team is full of girls who think and play as she does.  I guess we are back to get in where you fit in right?
> 
> I should have married a Japanese lady so she could play on a national team that would fit her.  My wife is gonna read that and kill me. Lol.


One of my player's best friends is the most technical women's player in North America and perhaps the world (including the full US WNT) and she probably wouldn't have been picked up by US soccer.  I would say just keep letting her be her, find a college that is a good fit for her skills (I can think of about 6 or 7 off hand that play varying degrees of possession) and her academic goals and let the chips fall where they may.  

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> Serious question, you can change your nationality once if you play professionally in a country right?


Yes.  Dual citizens can do a onetime federation switch.  It is not needed if a player has never been capped for a country's full team (not a youth national team).  Sydney Leroux was born in Canada but is a dual citizen and chose the US.  She could switch federations if she falls out of favor with Jill.  She probably won't though since Jill recruited her at UCLA.


----------



## C.A.M.

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not really convinced that youth national teams are even needed.  I see several players in the pool that aren't going to contribute very much in college yet they are in the U20 pool.  The players sort it out on the field and a good coach recognizes what works.  With the direction the women's side of US Soccer is going I would say that come 2021 we will be looking out a significant house cleaning.


Thanks for the insight.  I'm focusing on our plan right now.  I figure all that will sort its way out.  Hoping for 4 years of constant high level play for her so the necessary doors open.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> Thanks for the insight.  I'm focusing on our plan right now.  I figure all that will sort its way out.  Hoping for 4 years of constant high level play for her so the necessary doors open.


You are a smart man.  Focus on your player, have her play good soccer, get good grades and help push her through to the finish line.  Good luck to her and you!!


----------



## C.A.M.

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes.  Dual citizens can do a onetime federation switch.  It is not needed if a player has never been capped for a countries full team (not a youth national team).  Sydney Leroux was born in Canada but is a dual citizen and chose the US.  She could switch federations if she falls out of favor with Jill.  She probably won't though since Jill recruited her at UCLA.


Damn she isn't dual.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> Damn she isn't dual.


She is a dual citizen and why should could switch federations if she fell out of favor with her old college coach.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> Serious question, you can change your nationality once if you play professionally in a country right?


For example, if a player can obtain dual citizenship such as US and Mexican citizenship. If the  player is capped as a US YNT player, but not capped on the Sr team.  They can file for a 1 time FIFA exception and play for the Mexican Sr team.


----------



## C.A.M.

MakeAPlay said:


> She is a dual citizen and why should could switch federations if she fell out of favor with her old college coach.


I was referring to my girl.  She is basically a Sid mini me so I know Sid's story.


----------



## Dos Equis

NoGoal said:


> For example, if a player can obtain dual citizenship such as US and Mexican citizenship. If the  player is capped as a US YNT player, but not capped on the Sr team.  They can file for a 1 time FIFA exception and play for the Mexican Sr team.


If anyone needs an example, it has happened recently.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

C.A.M. said:


> Serious question, you can change your nationality once if you play professionally in a country right?


Yes, and your gender too.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> Mine is 5-6 150, no fat, extra strong and lightning fast who simply hates playing kickball.  She can play every outfield position but prefers the 6 & 8.  She guested with her new clubs 01s this weekend and looked like one of them physically.  Her 03 DA team is full of girls who think and play as she does.  I guess we are back to get in where you fit in right?
> 
> I should have married a Japanese lady so she could play on a national team that would fit her.  My wife is gonna read that and kill me. Lol.


You do know playing kickball vs direct are different styles.  A team that doesn't play kickball doesn't mean they play possession.


----------



## C.A.M.

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, and your gender too.


You know Joe - that is a scary option now huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> You do know playing kickball vs direct are different styles.  A team that doesn't playing kickball doesn't mean they play possession.


What style does the Blues play?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

C.A.M. said:


> You know Joe - that is a scary option now huh?


Yes it is, got to be ready for that because it might just be here before you know it.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> What style does the Blues play?


Years ago they played possession, but at the present depending on the coach either kickball or direct.  I think Bobak/Rennie teams still try to knock it though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Years ago they played possession, but at the present depending on the coach either kickball or direct.  I think Bobak/Rennie teams still try to knock it though.


I believe the 02s play extra direct direct.


----------



## outside!

NoGoal said:


> Years ago they played possession, but at the present depending on the coach either kickball or direct.  I think Bobak/Rennie teams still try to knock it though.


Sometimes. I watched the 99's win the ECNL Nats a few years back and both teams were attempting to play direct, but it turned into lots of headers and big kicks. Was not pretty.


----------



## Kicker4Life

outside! said:


> Sometimes. I watched the 99's win the ECNL Nats a few years back and both teams were attempting to play direct, but it turned into lots of headers and big kicks. Was not pretty.


You should see their '06's.  Set play to shoot off the kick off 95% of the time.  Man City tournament instituted a rule that goalies could not punt past mid field (so the keeper started using the drop kick. 

In all fairness, the game plan is to pin the other team in and press the hell out of them.  Prettty effective at this age.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe the 02s play extra direct direct.


You're being kind now.  I hear Baker Bros plays kick and run soccer.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> Sometimes. I watched the 99's win the ECNL Nats a few years back and both teams were attempting to play direct, but it turned into lots of headers and big kicks. Was not pretty.


Outside, you maybe familiar with DeAnza in my DDs 98/99 age group.  Nobody can argue that they play the closest style of play as Barca, because Andres Deza (old coach) is Spanish.  Believe this or not.  There was a knock on the DeAnza players and it was can they adapt to the college game?  Now the 1st wave of graduated players just finished their freshmen college season.  I believe only Tierna Davidson from Stanford made a huge impact in the college game and she is a holding mid. Their former forwards did NOT light up the goal sheet as freshmens. 

So for the younger parents, be careful what you wish in playing possession soccer, because the college game is another beast on it's own.


----------



## chargerfan

C.A.M. said:


> I was referring to my girl.  She is basically a Sid mini me so I know Sid's story.


Syd was playing semi pro at 15. She is a unicorn. Unbelievable talent there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> You're being kind now.  I hear Baker Bros plays kick and run soccer.


I am trying to change my image.


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> You do know playing kickball vs direct are different styles.  A team that doesn't play kickball doesn't mean they play possession.


Yes.  She will play direct


Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe the 02s play extra direct direct.


And are the ultra supreme best at it.  That team is freaking scary like every horror movie villain put together


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> You do know playing kickball vs direct are different styles.  A team that doesn't play kickball doesn't mean they play possession.


Yes we had our first scrimmage and really didn't know what to expect.  The girls came out looking like the US WNT talking, pressing and playing direct then falling back into possession when it wasn't there.  It was very interesting to see.  Direct has it's virtues and mixed with possession is the best style IMO.  

Now kickball, that crap is disgusting.  Two touches and launching it so someone can just try to get it is not interesting anymore.


----------



## Dos Equis

NoGoal said:


> You're being kind now.  I hear Baker Bros plays kick and run soccer.


After watching around 6 different Blues teams accross multiple age groups, it appears the Blues have developed a consistent style, perhaps a trickle down from the Bakers' success, and it is very direct.  But the Bakers combine that style with gifted athletes who generally have a very good to elite level first touch, can finish extremely well, and have the drive and intensity (or are driven with intensity) to win almost every 50/50 ball.  

With some exceptions, it does resemble the style of a lot of college soccer, including of few successful local colleges.  Nearly every college coach claims they play possession soccer, but reality is far different.


----------



## C.A.M.

Sorry we hijacked the DA2 thread.  My kid is a DA player.  Just wanted to give perspective on what I feel are the positive merits of DA2.


----------



## C.A.M.

Dos Equis said:


> After watching around 6 different Blues teams accross multiple age groups, it appears the Blues have developed a consistent style, perhaps a trickle down from the Bakers' success, and it is very direct.  But the Bakers combine that style with gifted athletes who generally have a very good to elite level first touch, can finish extremely well, and have the drive and intensity (or are driven with intensity) to win almost every 50/50 ball.
> 
> With some exceptions, it does resemble the style of a lot of college soccer, including of few successful local colleges.  Nearly every college coach claims they play possession soccer, but reality is far different.



From what I have seen at tourneys they have the horses to play ultra aggressive on ball high press all game and find girls running into areas with through balls or over the top.  A lot of one touch into space with quick build ups to finishers or shooting from outside the box causing saves that the finishers can clean up.

Other Blues teams try to emulate, but don't come close to doing it as well.  Whenever we played Blues last season they played possession against us because that was our game.  Other games it looked like kick ball.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

C.A.M. said:


> From what I have seen at tourneys they have the horses to play ultra aggressive on ball high press all game and find girls running into areas with through balls or over the top.  A lot of one touch into space with quick build ups to finishers or shooting from outside the box causing saves that the finishers can clean up.
> 
> Other Blues teams try to emulate, but don't come close to doing it as well.  Whenever we played Blues last season they played possession against us because that was our game.  Other games it looked like kick ball.


Is your daughter an 02?


----------



## C.A.M.

Kicker4Life said:


> You should see their '06's.  Set play to shoot off the kick off 95% of the time.  Man City tournament instituted a rule that goalies could not punt past mid field (so the keeper started using the drop kick.
> 
> In all fairness, the game plan is to pin the other team in and press the hell out of them.  Prettty effective at this age.


They have been doing that for at least the last 6 years.  They don't really press off it anymore so it's really just the first turnover of the game.


----------



## C.A.M.

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is your daughter an 02?


She is an 03


----------



## Sheriff Joe

C.A.M. said:


> She is an 03


So academy for her will be 03/04 right?


----------



## C.A.M.

Sheriff Joe said:


> So academy for her will be 03/04 right?


No sir.  It is 03 only.  04s have their own.  They were suppose to be be a combo but the clubs told US Soccer that was going to be a disservice for the 04s since the squads would be 03 heavy.  US Soccer listened and split them up. 

Now the 01s/02s are combined.  The 02s are at the same disservice the 04s would have been with only 3-4 per squad from what I am seeing.  That means a lot of 02s either find new clubs to play DA, stay and play DA2 or go ECNL. 

My thing is they should simply make it all age pure if they can.  The 02 year is stacked with a lot of fabulous players that deserve to play at the highest level.


----------



## C.A.M.

So this is the breakdown for the age groups for the boys and girls for 2017. Age pure seems to be the direction they are going at least through U15 (2003).
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170110-news-us-soccer-development-academy-introduces-u15-single-age-group-for-2017-18-season


----------



## Desert Hound

C.A.M. said:


> So this is the breakdown for the age groups for the boys and girls for 2017. Age pure seems to be the direction they are going at least through U15 (2003).
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170110-news-us-soccer-development-academy-introduces-u15-single-age-group-for-2017-18-season


It seems to make sense for a couple of reasons. 

- You get more girls involved vs dual band. More teams...more playing time. 
- Singe age band is currently an advantage for ECNL as a whole. Make DA single band...and suddenly one of the advantages of ECNL goes away.


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> After watching around 6 different Blues teams accross multiple age groups, it appears the Blues have developed a consistent style, perhaps a trickle down from the Bakers' success, and it is very direct.  But the Bakers combine that style with gifted athletes who generally have a very good to elite level first touch, can finish extremely well, and have the drive and intensity (or are driven with intensity) to win almost every 50/50 ball.
> 
> With some exceptions, it does resemble the style of a lot of college soccer, including of few successful local colleges.  Nearly every college coach claims they play possession soccer, but reality is far different.


Not just nearly every college coach, but club teams too..."promote they play possession".


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> From what I have seen at tourneys they have the horses to play ultra aggressive on ball high press all game and find girls running into areas with through balls or over the top.  A lot of one touch into space with quick build ups to finishers or shooting from outside the box causing saves that the finishers can clean up.
> 
> Other Blues teams try to emulate, but don't come close to doing it as well.  Whenever we played Blues last season they played possession against us because that was our game.  Other games it looked like kick ball.


IDK if ALL the Baker players have a good first touch.  I know one on their 01 players does.  Don't be fooled by any player flicking a ball forward as having a great first touch. IMO, it doesn't compare to taking a 1st touch into space away from an incoming defender and playing in a more controlled fashion.


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> Outside, you maybe familiar with DeAnza in my DDs 98/99 age group.  Nobody can argue that they play the closest style of play as Barca, because Andres Deza (old coach) is Spanish.  Believe this or not.  There was a knock on the DeAnza players and it was can they adapt to the college game?  Now the 1st wave of graduated players just finished their freshmen college season.  I believe only Tierna Davidson from Stanford made a huge impact in the college game and she is a holding mid. Their former forwards did NOT light up the goal sheet as freshmens.
> 
> So for the younger parents, be careful what you wish in playing possession soccer, because the college game is another beast on it's own.


Samantha Tran is one our favorite players from that group.  I had a chance to watch the Stanford vs Washington game on Pac 12 Network and was so disappointed in how Stanford defenders passed the midfielders up to just launch the ball forward. Samantha was basically useless because she never had a chance to be involved.  Same for the other wings.  Very sad.


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> IDK if ALL the Baker players have a good first touch.  I know one on their 01 players does.  Don't be fooled by any player flicking a ball forward as having a great first touch. IMO, it doesn't compare to taking a 1st touch into space away from an incoming defender and playing in a more controlled fashion.


Agreed


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> No sir.  It is 03 only.  04s have their own.  They were suppose to be be a combo but the clubs told US Soccer that was going to be a disservice for the 04s since the squads would be 03 heavy.  US Soccer listened and split them up.
> 
> Now the 01s/02s are combined.  The 02s are at the same disservice the 04s would have been with only 3-4 per squad from what I am seeing.  That means a lot of 02s either find new clubs to play DA, stay and play DA2 or go ECNL.
> 
> My thing is they should simply make it all age pure if they can.  The 02 year is stacked with a lot of fabulous players that deserve to play at the highest level.


 That sucks for the uncommitted 02's, because they will be rising HS Sophomores and this year is their #1 college recruiting year.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> Samantha Tran is one our favorite players from that group.  I had a chance to watch the Stanford vs Washington game on Pac 12 Network and was so disappointed in how Stanford defenders passed the midfielders up to just launch the ball forward. Samantha was basically useless because she never had a chance to be involved.  Same for the other wings.  Very sad.


And Stanford is one of the better possession teams in college soccer, besides UCLA and UVA.  I would have thought Tran being a former YNT player would slide right into the college game in Stanford's style of play. Now Tran will be in a battle just for minutes with incoming forwards Macario, Haley, and Khulmann.

Maybe there is some merit by the college D1 head coach wondering if their youth development would transfer into success in the college game.  Tran's former partner in crime CAL's Kayla Fong also had similar results her freshmen year.


----------



## Kicker4Life

C.A.M. said:


> They have been doing that for at least the last 6 years.  They don't really press off it anymore so it's really just the first turnover of the game.


Played the '06's in the Finals of Legends and Man city over the past 2 weeks. They were pressing off the direct style play and successful at doing it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

C.A.M. said:


> Yes.  She will play direct
> 
> 
> And are the ultra supreme best at it.  That team is freaking scary like every horror movie villain put together


My daughter team has played  them a few times, monsters.


----------



## Striker17

Did Rennie so his signature attempt to score directly from kickoff by bringing his CB up.
That was his signature move 2013-2014.


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> Did Rennie so his signature attempt to score directly from kickoff by bringing his CB up.
> That was his signature move 2013-2014.


Dodge and Draluck teams have done the kick-off/shot at goal for years.


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> And Stanford is one of the better possession teams in college soccer, besides UCLA and UVA.  I would have thought Tran being a former YNT player would slide right into the college game in Stanford's style of play. Now Tran will be in a battle just for minutes with incoming forwards Macario, Haley, and Khulmann.
> 
> Maybe there is some merit by the college D1 head coach wondering if their youth development would transfer into success in the college game.  Tran's former partner in crime CAL's Kayla Fong also had similar results her freshmen year.


They didn't play possession though.  Even the announcers were perplexed.  All game the defenders just checked the ball forward.  Tran should have slotted in because Stanford and UCLA do play possession soccer.  Note the defenders were high ranking freshmen coming in also and may be they need to grow i to the possession game since it usually starts from the back.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> They didn't play possession though.  Even the announcers were perplexed.  All game the defenders just checked the ball forward.  Tran should have slotted in because Stanford and UCLA do play possession soccer.  Note the defenders were high ranking freshmen coming in also and may be they need to grow i to the possession game since it usually starts from the back.


Stanford had a problem at right back all year.  They have a player coming in this year that will solve thst problem for them.


----------



## Dos Equis

NoGoal said:


> IDK if ALL the Baker players have a good first touch.  I know one on their 01 players does.  Don't be fooled by any player flicking a ball forward as having a great first touch. IMO, it doesn't compare to taking a 1st touch into space away from an incoming defender and playing in a more controlled fashion.


Was primarily referring to the o2s.  Having seen them play a half dozen times, I am pretty confident they have an excellent first touch as a group, are in control of where the ball is going -- even if it is into a space they know they have the speed to get to first, and the technique to control and produce a result.   And they finish better than any girls'/women's team I have seen -- ever.  That is 8 years of watching college soccer, 12 years of watching club soccer, and around 14 years watching the WPSL and the various women's professional leagues who have come and gone.    

I am not a homer, nor a fan of the coaching style, nor an advocate for the style of play. But I can appreciate what that team is good at, and acknoweldge no team has matched or even approached the athleticism and skill, in three years, that are required to play posession and beat them.


----------



## C.A.M.

Dos Equis said:


> Was primarily referring to the o2s.  Having seen them play a half dozen times, I am pretty confident they have an excellent first touch as a group, are in control of where the ball is going -- even if it is into a space they know they have the speed to get to first, and the technique to control and produce a result.   And they finish better than any girls'/women's team I have seen -- ever.  That is 8 years of watching college soccer, 12 years of watching club soccer, and around 14 years watching the WPSL and the various women's professional leagues who have come and gone.
> 
> I am not a homer, nor a fan of the coaching style, nor an advocate for the style of play. But I can appreciate what that team is good at, and acknoweldge no team has matched or even approached the athleticism and skill, in three years, that are required to play posession and beat them.


Man the only chance is park the bus hard, but even that is nearly impossible because they can finish from 30 yards out top corner and you simply can't counter on them consistently without being punished for it over and over.  

They grew up a lot from that lost they took against that Michigan team in National Cup two years ago.  They just tried to punk that team and didn't play the ball.  Michigan took the punishment and kept trucking then got the one goal they needed.  Now the Bakers play the ball and play the ball well defensively.  They control the flow of the game.  I mean you are talking about a team that was down a goal or two at half and put up more than 8 in the second half against top notch teams.


----------



## C.A.M.

MakeAPlay said:


> Stanford had a problem at right back all year.  They have a player coming in this year that will solve thst problem for them.


Explains a lot because Samantha plays the right side on that team.  Amazing how important good synchronicity is for teams to truly flourish to their maximum.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> Explains a lot because Samantha plays the right side on that team.  Amazing how important good synchronicity is for teams to truly flourish to their maximum.


Having watched most of Stanford's games last year I will say that they simply had better attacking options than Tran.  Her game to me seems predicated on speed and to be quite honest with you being fast at the club level doesn't mean that a player is fast when compared to top D1 competition.  When my players team played them they had 3 attacking players that made their team go and they were Sullivan, Xiao and Dibiasi.  Davidson was seriously outplayed by her matchup and Tran didn't play much as she wasn't able to hold onto the ball against more athletic defenders.  

If a player can't make plays with a team that has arguably the biggest stockpile of talent in D1 when would they make plays?  I saw DeAnza play and although they play nice soccer they are nowhere near as talented as the Cardinal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Was primarily referring to the o2s.  Having seen them play a half dozen times, I am pretty confident they have an excellent first touch as a group, are in control of where the ball is going -- even if it is into a space they know they have the speed to get to first, and the technique to control and produce a result.   And they finish better than any girls'/women's team I have seen -- ever.  That is 8 years of watching college soccer, 12 years of watching club soccer, and around 14 years watching the WPSL and the various women's professional leagues who have come and gone.
> 
> I am not a homer, nor a fan of the coaching style, nor an advocate for the style of play. But I can appreciate what that team is good at, and acknoweldge no team has matched or even approached the athleticism and skill, in three years, that are required to play posession and beat them.


That is a big statement.  Teams tend to look clinical when they are playing less talented teams.  When they come up against players that are more athletic then they are is when the Baker style breaks down.  

I got to see their Breakaway team up close on several occasions (my daughters teammate had a sister on the team) and my player trained with the Bakers's and I think that they are good skills trainers.  I only remember 2 of them having decent college careers at good D1's.


----------



## C.A.M.

MakeAPlay said:


> Having watched most of Stanford's games last year I will say that they simply had better attacking options than Tran.  Her game to me seems predicated on speed and to be quite honest with you being fast at the club level doesn't mean that a player is fast when compared to top D1 competition.  When my players team played them they had 3 attacking players that made their team go and they were Sullivan, Xiao and Dibiasi.  Davidson was seriously outplayed by her matchup and Tran didn't play much as she wasn't able to hold onto the ball against more athletic defenders.
> 
> If a player can't make plays with a team that has arguably the biggest stockpile of talent in D1 when would they make plays?  I saw DeAnza play and although they play nice soccer they are nowhere near as talented as the Cardinal.


Being a UCLA family we are planning in going to the UCLA vs Stanford game. I am interested if Tran will make the adjustment.  It did seem as if her teammates didn't trust her and her confidence was low.  The first touch was lacking, which isn't like her.

I really appreciate the insight on what you are seeing at D1.  Frankly because of my daughters body type, skill set and mind set I have always encouraged her to watch the mens pro game.  May be that is why she hasn't fit the ECNL/ODP subset they look for to say a player shines.  She plays to her strengths and her opponents weaknesses in a whatever way it helps the team.  I have noticed that allows her to play one or two years up and always be able to adjust into whatever style a team plays and whatever speed.  Basically we have always built to the future.  

We will make sure to refine some points to ensure she is has weapons available to keep her relevant at the D1 level also.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> That is a big statement.  Teams tend to look clinical when they are playing less talented teams.  When they come up against players that are more athletic then they are is when the Baker style breaks down.
> 
> I got to see their Breakaway team up close on several occasions (my daughters teammate had a sister on the team) and my player trained with the Bakers's and I think that they are good skills trainers.  I only remember 2 of them having decent college careers at good D1's.


It is a big statement, and I used to say the same things about the team in terms of vulnerability, but since the age group change, they are undefeated in the best league in the country, and have played all comers without once breaking down.  Before that, they were undefeated as well for what -- almost 2 years?  100+ games?  

I am not saying they are the best players at any level, nor will they all stand out when top talent is aggregated (like it is at a D1 college).  But as a team in their peer group, they are clinical in their approach, and I have come to believe that is what sets them apart the most, combined with a  higher than average level of skills as a team (resulting in fewer mistakes).  There are 3-5 girls on most top teams who have similar skills and drive, and can compete with them.  But not 11, in my experience.

I am not advocating for the Bakers, as between their sideline behavior and the style of play, there is no fit for my daugher -- she likes the ball at her feet and the criticism constructive.  But I acknowledge the talents of that group of girls, as they deserve it.

And thanks for the Breakaway reminder. That bring back some memories of those pre-ECNL, pre-DA days, when not all was as perfect as we recall.


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> Was primarily referring to the o2s.  Having seen them play a half dozen times, I am pretty confident they have an excellent first touch as a group, are in control of where the ball is going -- even if it is into a space they know they have the speed to get to first, and the technique to control and produce a result.   And they finish better than any girls'/women's team I have seen -- ever.  That is 8 years of watching college soccer, 12 years of watching club soccer, and around 14 years watching the WPSL and the various women's professional leagues who have come and gone.
> 
> I am not a homer, nor a fan of the coaching style, nor an advocate for the style of play. But I can appreciate what that team is good at, and acknoweldge no team has matched or even approached the athleticism and skill, in three years, that are required to play posession and beat them.


Let's just say I watched one of the Bakers 02 players in HS game and I was NOT impressed.  She has average skill and touch, only thing she had was height at 5'8".   Instead, I was impressed by a 01 Arsenal ECNL player from the same HS school team. Later I found the player who impressed me is being recruited by Utah and Northeastern.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Having watched most of Stanford's games last year I will say that they simply had better attacking options than Tran.  Her game to me seems predicated on speed and to be quite honest with you being fast at the club level doesn't mean that a player is fast when compared to top D1 competition.  When my players team played them they had 3 attacking players that made their team go and they were Sullivan, Xiao and Dibiasi.  Davidson was seriously outplayed by her matchup and Tran didn't play much as she wasn't able to hold onto the ball against more athletic defenders.
> 
> If a player can't make plays with a team that has arguably the biggest stockpile of talent in D1 when would they make plays?  I saw DeAnza play and although they play nice soccer they are nowhere near as talented as the Cardinal.


You are spot on, I recall my DD telling me after she played DeAnza.  She said among the 3 forwards she defended in that game.  The best was A.A who committed to Pepperdine this fall.  She said, Tran and Fong were NOT blazing fast.


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> You are spot on, I recall my DD telling me after she played DeAnza.  She said among the 3 forwards she defended in that game.  The best was A.A who committed to Pepperdine this fall.  She said, Tran and Fong were NOT blazing fast.


From the many highlights Trans' father put on YouTube what we always liked was her use of the first touch into space, taking a player on with her skills with the intent to feed her teammates, playing box to box, finishing ability and using her speed properly.

We did notice she has grown immensely and now is a giant on the girls field.  May be that effected her speed and her game was never predicated on being really physical. 

Being the optimist I am I would suggest a position change for her after off season training on using her body in a way that fits her now.  

I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, but are some of these players highly rated because they player lesser competition in their area?


----------



## windnsea26

NoGoal said:


> Dodge and Draluck teams have done the kick-off/shot at goal for years.


We saw this during HS season from J Serra.  Bakers were the coaches.


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> Let's just say I watched one of the Bakers 02 players in HS game and I was NOT impressed.  She has average skill and touch, only thing she had was height at 5'8".   Instead, I was impressed by a 01 Arsenal ECNL player from the same HS school team. Later I found the player who impressed me is being recruited by Utah and Northeastern.


Don't most of the Bakers 01-02 girls go to high school together?  I thought that was a major reason for them not playing DA and staying ECNL. Was the girl you were watching "lost" without her compatriots?  

A friends daughter just joined them.  She has some adjustments to make coming from the people she has played with, but I think it should fuel some growth in her game for the next two years.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> From the many highlights Trans' father put on YouTube what we always liked was her use of the first touch into space, taking a player on with her skills with the intent to feed her teammates, playing box to box, finishing ability and using her speed properly.
> 
> We did notice she has grown immensely and now is a giant on the girls field.  May be that effected her speed and her game was never predicated on being really physical.
> 
> Being the optimist I am I would suggest a position change for her after off season training on using her body in a way that fits her now.
> 
> I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, but are some of these players highly rated because they player lesser competition in their area?


You are right, girls generally lose a step or two as they get older. Not, sure if it's the hips getting wider or just the estrogen that slows them down.  

IMO, there are some players are system players. You know the cliche the team is greater than the sum of their parts.  Thus making the players look better than what they actually are.  May it be a kickball player and instruct her to hold possession cannshe do it? Vice versa can a player who has played possession their entire youth age, can they adapt to a more physical, less runs off the ball style of game.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> Don't most of the Bakers 01-02 girls go to high school together?  I thought that was a major reason for them not playing DA and staying ECNL. Was the girl you were watching "lost" without her compatriots?
> 
> A friends daughter just joined them.  She has some adjustments to make coming from the people she has played with, but I think it should fuel some growth in her game for the next two years.


Not to give away the player I watched, but there are only a few Baker players on the J Serra team. I know 2 of the 01 players J Serra players, because their older sisters played where teammates on DD's club team a few years back.

Yes, IMO....the result of the player I watched during HS didn't have any of her club teammates on the team.  I was expecting her to shine, because HS is not as competitive as club.  She was most effective, when the ball was played into space for her to run onto though.  She wasn't great with the ball her feet though.


----------



## NoGoal

The most impressive HS underclassmen player I saw play this past HS season was a Slammers ECNL 01 player.  She was a baller!


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> The most impressive HS underclassmen player I saw play this past HS season was a Slammers ECNL 01 player.  She was a baller!


Too bad she is a ball hogger.


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> Too bad she is a ball hogger.


My bad...she is a Slammers 02 ECNL player, she was a freshmen and wasn't a ball hog.  She was an attacking center mid, took players on, passed when the time was right, and was athletic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LadiesMan217 said:


> Too bad she is a ball hogger.


Do college coaches like that?


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, but are some of these players highly rated because they player lesser competition in their area?


Sometimes I think that it is because their team was so successful the thinking is that they must have the best players.  Sometimes that is the case.  Sometimes it isn't.  Their team traveled down to SoCal alot to get meaningful competition.  Sometimes having a team that has so much more talent than the teams that they regularly play against actually hurt players development not to mention it might hide their players' individual flaws.

I have found that D1 soccer at the highest levels exposes a lot of flaws.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> Being a UCLA family we are planning in going to the UCLA vs Stanford game. I am interested if Tran will make the adjustment.  It did seem as if her teammates didn't trust her and her confidence was low.  The first touch was lacking, which isn't like her.
> 
> I really appreciate the insight on what you are seeing at D1.  Frankly because of my daughters body type, skill set and mind set I have always encouraged her to watch the mens pro game.  May be that is why she hasn't fit the ECNL/ODP subset they look for to say a player shines.  She plays to her strengths and her opponents weaknesses in a whatever way it helps the team.  I have noticed that allows her to play one or two years up and always be able to adjust into whatever style a team plays and whatever speed.  Basically we have always built to the future.
> 
> We will make sure to refine some points to ensure she is has weapons available to keep her relevant at the D1 level also.


It sounds like your player is a hard worker and mentally tough.  I think those are the biggest assets a player can have once they get to a certain level.  Tran is in for an uphill battle with Haley, Kuhlman, Briede and Macario coming in at forward.  Paul likes Carusa as she is a facilitator and even if Sullivan doesn't come back until midseason minutes will be hard to come by on the Farm this season.  They have a tough stretch to end the season with their last 3 games being at UCLA, at $C and at Cal.  I'm a little partial to one of the other contenders this season and I think that the national title has a good chance of staying out west this year.

Good luck to your player with the GDA and with the start of her recruiting journey.


----------



## transplant

C.A.M. said:


> Don't most of the Bakers 01-02 girls go to high school together?  I thought that was a major reason for them not playing DA and staying ECNL. Was the girl you were watching "lost" without her compatriots?
> 
> A friends daughter just joined them.  She has some adjustments to make coming from the people she has played with, but I think it should fuel some growth in her game for the next two years.


Not only do many of Baker ECNL girls go to HS together -  their club coach is also their HS coach.  Yes - that had a major influence in those teams not going DA.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do college coaches like that?


It depends, if it's a forward yup.  Most forwards job is to score goals and requires at times ball hogging and a lot of shots.  The average college forward needs at least 10 shots to score 1 goal. 

I recall one college coach say, any player can pass...I want to see what makes a player special.


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> You are spot on, I recall my DD telling me after she played DeAnza.  She said among the 3 forwards she defended in that game.  The best was A.A who committed to Pepperdine this fall.  She said, Tran and Fong were NOT blazing fast.


AA is not going to Pepperdine after all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> AA is not going to Pepperdine after all.


Where is she going to school?


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Where is she going to school?


Not sure, but you will see she was not on the incoming recruits announcement in Feb and Pepp announced another one in May.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Not sure, but you will see she was not on the incoming recruits announcement in Feb and Pepp announced another one in May.


I saw that.  I still see that Pepperdine is listed on her twitter.


----------



## pulguita

NoGoal said:


> It depends, if it's a forward yup.  Most forwards job is to score goals and requires at times ball hogging and a lot of shots.  The average college forward needs at least 10 shots to score 1 goal.
> 
> I recall one college coach say, any player can pass...I want to see what makes a player special.


Yes any player can pass -  that's why we have so many that can make a final pass.  F'ng joker.  
That's why we are so excellent here in the US!  Coaching sucks.


----------



## NoGoal

pulguita said:


> Yes any player can pass -  that's why we have so many that can make a final pass.  F'ng joker.
> That's why we are so excellent here in the US!  Coaching sucks.


I agree with you, just relaying what I heard from a college coach. Then again, it's college soccer.


----------



## C.A.M.

pulguita said:


> Yes any player can pass -  that's why we have so many that can make a final pass.  F'ng joker.
> That's why we are so excellent here in the US!  Coaching sucks.


Man I was thinking the same thing.  He should have said anyone can make a bad pass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> It depends, if it's a forward yup.  Most forwards job is to score goals and requires at times ball hogging and a lot of shots.  The average college forward needs at least 10 shots to score 1 goal.
> 
> I recall one college coach say, any player can pass...I want to see what makes a player special.


My daughter tends to play hot potato with the ball at times, passes it off too much for my liking.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> My daughter tends to play hot potato with the ball at times, passes it off too much for my liking.


What does she do after she makes the pass is what really matter @SheriffJoe


----------



## C.A.M.

Sheriff Joe said:


> My daughter tends to play hot potato with the ball at times, passes it off too much for my liking.


Me too.  I like her driving at the defense since very few players can stay with her and she will stop the play and pass back before kicking it away,  but she is who she is.  SCORE GOALS AND GET A SCHOLARSHIP DAMN IT! Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> What does she do after she makes the pass is what really matter @SheriffJoe


Good point. She is pretty good at moving.


----------



## C.A.M.

Have both my kids watching the U20 World Cup England vs Costa Rica game.  England is the best at pass and move from what I've seen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

C.A.M. said:


> Have both my kids watching the U20 World Cup England vs Costa Rica game.  England is the best at pass and move from what I've seen.


Yep, we watch the Premier League.


----------



## MakeAPlay

C.A.M. said:


> Have both my kids watching the U20 World Cup England vs Costa Rica game.  England is the best at pass and move from what I've seen.


Costa Rica looked horrible in that game.


----------



## C.A.M.

C.A.M. said:


> Have both my kids watching the U20 World Cup England vs Costa Rica game.  England is the best at pass and move from what I've seen.





MakeAPlay said:


> Costa Rica looked horrible in that game.


England made them look bad.  They were wonderful at making sure they took every touch with movement into open space, passing everyone filling the gaps.  The finishing on the goals were superb too.  Especially the second goal with he outside touch meg. Damn!


----------



## The Driver

C.A.M. said:


> England made them look bad.  They were wonderful at making sure they took every touch with movement into open space, passing everyone filling the gaps.  The finishing on the goals were superb too.  Especially the second goal with he outside touch meg. Damn!


Was it possession?


----------



## C.A.M.

The Driver said:


> Was it possession?


They won the possession battle 60-40.  None of these games are really possession like you see from Barcelona, Bayern and Arsenal.  Everyone is attacking at all times which makes the games fun to watch.

I would describe it as beautiful synchronicity.  The ball moved to the open player who would touch and go into open space while the passer and other players would make runs.  They were never stagnant which allowed them to always great dangerous chances.  They really moved as a fluid unit. The 2-1 score didn't do them justice.

Oh the best part was the person with the ball never stopped the ball or his feet.  If he was cut off he would just manuever into whatever space was available that avoided a defender and his teammates would make a run according to the new angle given and spaces created.  I was really impressed.


----------



## The Driver

C.A.M. said:


> They won the possession battle 60-40.  None of these games are really possession like you see from Barcelona, Bayern and Arsenal.  Everyone is attacking at all times which makes the games fun to watch.
> 
> I would describe it as beautiful synchronicity.  The ball moved to the open player who would touch and go into open space while the passer and other players would make runs.  They were never stagnant which allowed them to always great dangerous chances.  They really moved as a fluid unit. The 2-1 score didn't do them justice.
> 
> Oh the best part was the person with the ball never stopped the ball or his feet.  If he was cut off he would just manuever into whatever space was available that avoided a defender and his teammates would make a run according to the new angle given and spaces created.  I was really impressed.


What is your dds favorite game to watch?


----------



## The Driver

Possession is like the old no dunking rule in basketball. Defend and get to a spot is what the world is on.


----------



## pulguita

The Driver said:


> Possession is like the old no dunking rule in basketball. Defend and get to a spot is what the world is on.


What is your definition of possession?  Spain in the 2012 Euro Final scored the 1st goal on a 28 pass sequence.  The second goal was scored on a 3 pass sequence that originated from the goal keeper.  Both were 100% possession.


----------



## C.A.M.

The Driver said:


> What is your dds favorite game to watch?


So as not to put anyone in a bad light,  both kids playing at the DA level has us on the soccer field 6-7 days a week.

The girl doesn't enjoy watching at this point.  Likes to break away from the game and sleep. With the heavy school load of gate and advanced classes combined with soccer she gets away.  Prefers reading.

The boy is a psychopath like me and watches keepers. Navas, Reina, Cech, Courtois, Neuer, De Gea etc....  His keeper coach wants him watching more so I will give him games to watch.  U-20 world cup, World Cup Qualifiers, etc...


----------



## C.A.M.

pulguita said:


> What is your definition of possession?  Spain in the 2012 Euro Final scored the 1st goal on a 28 pass sequence.  The second goal was scored on a 3 pass sequence that originated from the goal keeper.  Both were 100% possession.


My definition is:
When a team is capable of getting the ball back fast after losing it resulting in the other team to stop trying to have the ball at all and resorting to wishing that one forward up top can beat 2-3 defenders on a long ball chase.


----------



## C.A.M.

Follow USSOCER_ACAD on Instagram to learn more about it.  They will be doing a mini series showing the core principles of the program.  No I have no clue how they will show it.  Just and fyi


----------



## Xoloman

Going to be an intetesting Dll/reserve season.. and how the DP are managed, practiced etc..


----------



## The Driver

pulguita said:


> What is your definition of possession?  Spain in the 2012 Euro Final scored the 1st goal on a 28 pass sequence.  The second goal was scored on a 3 pass sequence that originated from the goal keeper.  Both were 100% possession.


 Are we speaking about the girls/women's side of the game? Women run a direct style of play imho


----------



## outside!

NoGoal said:


> Outside, you maybe familiar with DeAnza in my DDs 98/99 age group.  Nobody can argue that they play the closest style of play as Barca, because Andres Deza (old coach) is Spanish.  Believe this or not.  There was a knock on the DeAnza players and it was can they adapt to the college game?  Now the 1st wave of graduated players just finished their freshmen college season.  I believe only Tierna Davidson from Stanford made a huge impact in the college game and she is a holding mid. Their former forwards did NOT light up the goal sheet as freshmens.
> 
> So for the younger parents, be careful what you wish in playing possession soccer, because the college game is another beast on it's own.


DD was in the old 99/00 age group, so I never saw that team play. DD's team did play a De Anza team in their age group at Surf Turkey that was very good at possession. They lost to DeAnza, but in their defense, they were on their seventh game of the weekend having played in both Surf and NN. Even with a roster of 22, the players were tired.

In other games, I have seen the defense of possession oriented teams forced to play over the top by a team that dominates the midfield. DD has another year of club before college. At this point she knows more about the game than I ever will, so I plan to just provide support and encouragement.


----------



## C.A.M.

So both my kids thought the U20 World Cup game between England and Costa Rica was a total snore fest.  They didn't care about the build up because it didn't amount to enough shots.  They thought both goals England scored were great.  It's all about perspective.  Kids want action!


----------



## goal123

gkrent said:


> AA is not going to Pepperdine after all.


She will be part of the class of 2018 at Pepperdine.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goal123 said:


> She will be part of the class of 2018 at Pepperdine.


How is that working out?  Is she enrolling in the winter due to injury?


----------



## goal123

MakeAPlay said:


> How is that working out?  Is she enrolling in the winter due to injury?


She did suffer an ACL injury and will be enrolling fall of 2018.


----------



## PLSAP

goal123 said:


> She did suffer an ACL injury and will be enrolling fall of 2018.


Sorry to hear that! Hope she has a speedy recovery


----------



## C.A.M.

goal123 said:


> She did suffer an ACL injury and will be enrolling fall of 2018.


These ACL injuries are no joke for girls.  Any good preventative exercises to lower the risks?

I know avoiding the dirty hits help a lot.


----------



## Kicker4Life

C.A.M. said:


> These ACL injuries are no joke for girls.  Any good preventative exercises to lower the risks?
> 
> I know avoiding the dirty hits help a lot.


Both my kids go to GameReady Performance in Torrance to train not speed and agility or strength, but dynamic motion, heart rate and a curriculum centered around injury prevention. Both are still technically ULittles (u14 and below) but females are so prone to ACL injury I don't think starting them young is any issue.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> These ACL injuries are no joke for girls.  Any good preventative exercises to lower the risks?
> 
> I know avoiding the dirty hits help a lot.


Girls are supposedly prone to ACL injuries, if they jump and land with both knees pointing inwards/buckeling inwards.


----------



## LBSoccer

C.A.M. said:


> These ACL injuries are no joke for girls.  Any good preventative exercises to lower the risks?
> 
> I know avoiding the dirty hits help a lot.


http://www.smog-ortho.com/About-Us/SMOG-Foundation/PEP-Program.aspx


----------



## C.A.M.

LBSoccer said:


> http://www.smog-ortho.com/About-Us/SMOG-Foundation/PEP-Program.aspx


yes!  Thank you


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> Girls are supposedly prone to ACL injuries, if they jump and land with both knees pointing inwards/buckeling inwards.


Mine is pigeon toed.  I'm trying to have her keep the toes pointed in their natural position.


----------



## C.A.M.

Kicker4Life said:


> Both my kids go to GameReady Performance in Torrance to train not speed and agility or strength, but dynamic motion, heart rate and a curriculum centered around injury prevention. Both are still technically ULittles (u14 and below) but females are so prone to ACL injury I don't think starting them young is any issue.


Good to know!


----------



## The Driver

Not playing 5 games in 2 days is great ACL prevention


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> Mine is pigeon toed.  I'm trying to have her keep the toes pointed in their natural position.


I've read pigeon toed runners are usually fast, but can develop injuries.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/543245-how-to-correct-pigeon-toes-with-exercise/


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> I've read pigeon toed runners are usually fast, but can develop injuries.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/543245-how-to-correct-pigeon-toes-with-exercise/


Definitely fast. Being pigeon toed myself I understand the advantages and perils.  All my injuries came from attempting to go away from the natural rotation of the ankles, knees and hips.


----------



## NoGoal

C.A.M. said:


> Definitely fast. Being pigeon toed myself I understand the advantages and perils.  All my injuries came from attempting to go away from the natural rotation of the ankles, knees and hips.


Like myself many parents are not aware of their players running form (gait), until injuries occur.


----------



## C.A.M.

NoGoal said:


> Like myself many parents are not aware of their players running form (gait), until injuries occur.


Yeah I grew up with everyone changing my hair and being in pain.  Once I left it alone it was much more comfortable. Looks funny but is real effective like a Rod Carew at bat.


----------



## SoCal GK mom

The Driver said:


> Not playing 5 games in 2 days is great ACL prevention


Actually, ACL tears are not attributed to overuse. In fact, many happen when a player is not playing under pressure. Playing on turf, poor body mechanics, and a lack of core/hip/pelvis strength are the biggest culprits.  Let's not blame players and their parents for a devastating injury that is difficult to prevent.


----------



## The Driver

SoCal GK mom said:


> Actually, ACL tears are not attributed to overuse. In fact, many happen when a player is not playing under pressure. Playing on turf, poor body mechanics, and a lack of core/hip/pelvis strength are the biggest culprits.  Let's not blame players and their parents for a devastating injury that is difficult to prevent.


I never blame players. Fatigue plays a huge role in ACL injuries with girls/women.


----------



## SoccerLife12

SoCal GK mom said:


> Actually, ACL tears are not attributed to overuse. In fact, many happen when a player is not playing under pressure. Playing on turf, poor body mechanics, and a lack of core/hip/pelvis strength are the biggest culprits.  Let's not blame players and their parents for a devastating injury that is difficult to prevent.


My daughter tore her ACL when she was 14 and  does ACL prevention now.  In her case though all the prevention in the world wouldn't have mattered. She was trapping the ball and a player mowed her down taking her out at the knees leaving her in a heap on the ground while a dad from the other team yelled at my daughter from the sidelines  to get up and stop delaying the game. Sometimes it's just bad luck and not mechanics.  Good luck to your girls and hope they never have to go through an ACL injury.


----------



## meatsweats

SoccerLife12 said:


> My daughter tore her ACL when she was 14 and  does ACL prevention now.  In her case though all the prevention in the world wouldn't have mattered. She was trapping the ball and a player mowed her down taking her out at the knees leaving her in a heap on the ground while a dad from the other team yelled at my daughter from the sidelines  to get up and stop delaying the game. Sometimes it's just bad luck and not mechanics.  Good luck to your girls and hope they never have to go through an ACL injury.


True, even though mine has not suffered an ACL injury, she had another related to growth and possible overuse. During our research and rehab, we had specialist after specialist tell us that pubescent girls are loose in their ligature.  Even some doctors told us that the elasticity fluctuates with menstrual cycle and most knee injuries for girls occur either just before or during their period.  This might sound crazy to some, but think about the biology of it all. Women's hips are designed to move for child bearing. How do they move, well hormones do the trick. They cause loosening. Loose muscles might be good, but loose ligaments are not good for soccer players and female athletes. Remember, soccer is a contact sport.

Yes, of course, you can and should do prevention, but even then, sometimes it's not stoppable. Just the simple fact of being a woman/girl, makes them more susceptible. That being said, not enough players, clubs or coaches work on prevention, so good on you soccerlife, and your player. Keep it up and spread the word.


----------



## NoGoal

meatsweats said:


> True, even though mine has not suffered an ACL injury, she had another related to growth and possible overuse. During our research and rehab, we had specialist after specialist tell us that pubescent girls are loose in their ligature.  Even some doctors told us that the elasticity fluctuates with menstrual cycle and most knee injuries for girls occur either just before or during their period.  This might sound crazy to some, but think about the biology of it all. Women's hips are designed to move for child bearing. How do they move, well hormones do the trick. They cause loosening. Loose muscles might be good, but loose ligaments are not good for soccer players and female athletes. Remember, soccer is a contact sport.
> 
> Yes, of course, you can and should do prevention, but even then, sometimes it's not stoppable. Just the simple fact of being a woman/girl, makes them more susceptible. That being said, not enough players, clubs or coaches work on prevention, so good on you soccerlife, and your player. Keep it up and spread the word.


Makes sense and is probably why you hear some players with 2 and 3 ACL tears.


----------



## meatsweats

NoGoal said:


> Makes sense and is probably why you hear some players with 2 and 3 ACL tears.


I don't know. But I do know there is a lot of research starting because of it. And a lot of alternative therapies to help not just repair, but strengthen the ligaments around injuries. We have to figure something out. This is becoming an epidemic.


----------



## Kongzilla

BTW I think the Name MeatSweats is Hella Funny


----------



## C.A.M.

I am happy seeing the surgery to repair the ACL/MCL injuries have come so far.  At least they aren't career ending for most any more.  Still hope to never have that one.


----------



## PLSAP

C.A.M. said:


> I am happy seeing the surgery to repair the ACL/MCL injuries have come so far.  At least they aren't career ending for most any more.  Still hope to never have that one.


So important question, is your user name CAM as in Center Attacking Mid or your initials?


----------



## C.A.M.

PLSAP said:


> So important question, is your user name CAM as in Center Attacking Mid or your initials?


I like Center Attacking Mid, but it's the initials of a business I am starting.


----------

